# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Adenokarzinom-Neuling (49) benötigt Rat u. a. zur PET-Untersuchung

## BERNET

Hallo an die gesamte Diskussionsgemeinschaft!
  Ich bin überwältigt von diesem Forum! Beteiligung, Organisation, fachliche BeiträgeLeider habe ich vorgestern auch erst aus einem traurigen Anlass heraus diese Seiten entdeckt. Nichts desto trotz möchte ich mich ab sofort in die Gemeinschaft einbringen  mit vielen Fragen, und hoffentlich auch bald mit vielen nützlichen Erfahrungen und Antworten für andere Teilnehmer. Mit 49 gehöre ich offensichtlich zu den eher jüngeren Einsteigern in diese Gemeinschaft. 
 
  Habe soeben mein Profil mit einer ausführlichen Vorgeschichte erstellt. 
 
  Auszug aus dem Profil:
  Krebs wurde bei mir völlig überraschend am 09.03.2009 festgestellt, GS 4 + 3 = 7b, empfohlene Therapie vom Urologen: dringend RP, spätestens innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate, zuvor die obligatorische Skelettszintigraphie, die schon für den 20.03.09 terminiert ist.
 
  Nachdem ich die Sachlage langsam überhaupt erst begreife, fühle ich mich ein wenig überfahren und gedrängt. Durch dieses Forum, Gespräche und etwas Fachliteratur habe ich nun eine Menge Fragen, die ich nicht zuerst vom Urologen beantwortet haben möchte.
 
  Warum wurde mir nicht wahlweise die PET (Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie) in Verbindung mit CT angeboten?
  Nur wegen der Kosten?
  Wo kann die PET durchgeführt werden?
  (Ich habe mit der zuständigen AOK gesprochen, es gibt wahrscheinlich einen Hinterweg, die Kosten über die AOK begleichen zu lassen.)
  Muss alles so schnell gehen?
  Ist in meinem Fall wirklich nur die RP zu empfehlen?
  Warum ist der PSA-Wert so niedrig?
  Bei wem wurde vielleicht eine ähnliche Diagnose gestellt?
  Wenn RP, welche Klinik/welcher Arzt ist empfehlenswert?
  Vielleicht ein Tip zu der hiesigen Region  Raum Stuttgart  bzw., Baden-Württemberg?
  Falls ein Arzt (Chefarzt, Kapazität) nur gegen Privathonorar persönlich operiert, mit welchen Kosten müsste man rechnen?
  Welche Klinik (vielleicht auch in ganz Deutschland) beschäftigt sich eventuell ausschließlich mit Prostata oder Unterleib?
  Welche REHA-Einrichtung ist für einen RP-Patienten besonders zu empfehlen?
 
  Mir kommen sicher noch mehr Gedanken in den Sinn. Ich stelle meinen Beitrag jetzt leider nur ein, da ich aus beruflichen Gründen vom Rechner weg muss. Bin aber ab dem Nachmittag (12.03., ab ca. 17.00 Uhr) wieder präsent.
 
  Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
 
  BERNET (49)

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,
wenn dieser niedrige PSA Wert von 0,54 stimmt, könnte man fast an eine Verwechslung der Proben nachdenken.
Würde in 4 Wochen nochmals des PSA Wert messen lassen und auch eine neue Biopsie in Erwägung ziehen.
Ein PET CT wird allgemein erst bei einem PSA Wert ab 2,0 für sinnvoll erachtet. Die gesetzlichen Kassen machen meist Probleme. Wenn Biopsie und PET im Krankenhaus stationär erfolgen, zahlen manche. Vorher abklären.
Über vernünftige Kliniken kommen bestimmt noch einige Hinweise. 
Selbst habe ich den Unikliniken Heidelberg und Mannheim vertraut.

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn der Hausarzt was tastet, der Urologe was im Ultraschall und der Pathologe was in den Stanzen sieht, müssten sich zu viele irren.

Das niedrige PSA kommt selten vor, aber es kommt vor.

Dass Prostatakrebszellen kein oder wenig PSA erzeugen können ist bekannt.

Man kann - sollte man - diagnostisch etwas tiefer gehen.

Das betrifft die Blutmarker CGA, NSE und CEA und den Check eines guten Pathologen auf neuroendocrine Zellen in den Stanzen und die Ploidiebestimmung.
Das Knochenszintigramm ist ein grobes Verfahren !

Neuroendocrine Zellen sind recht widerspenstig gegenüber Bestrahlung und medikamentösen Therapien, sodass durchaus das Messer die erste Wahl darstellen könnte.

Aber das müsste man erst feststellen oder eben auf Verdacht agieren.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Berntt,

Schau dir zur Kostenübernahme PET-CT diesen Beitrag (und folgende) an:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...82&postcount=3

Ansonsten hat es Ludwig, wie immer, auf den Punkt gebracht.

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

Ludwig hat es auf den Punkt gebracht!

In Deinem jugendlichen Alter würde ich mich unbedingt zur OP entscheiden, weil bei jüngeren Patienten erfahrungsgemäß der Prostatakrebs aggressiver ist und schneller wächst.

Hinzu kommt der niedrige PSA-Wert, der auch auf einen aggressiven Krebs schließen läßt, weil aggressive Tumoren oft wenig oder gar kein PSA erzeugen.

Die Gefahr der neurodendokrinen Entdifferenzierung ist da. Aber da ist OP auf jeden Fall besser als Strahlentherapie oder Hormonblockade.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle an einer Universitätsklinik oder an einem Prostatakarzinomzentrum operieren lassen. Zur Zeit wird die da-Vinci-Methode sehr nachgefragt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

OP hört sich gut an. 
Eventuell Nachbestrahlung, je nach pT-Stadium und R-Status.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Bernet,
ich war auch 49 bei der Diagnose. Ich befürchte, dass -wenn sich die vermutete Aggressivität des Karzinoms bestätigt (evtl. durch Ludwigs Marker u. Bestimmungen)- du nicht viele Alternativen zur OP haben wirst, willst du eine kurative Chance wahren. 
Insofern würde ein längeres Abwarten _keinen_ Sinn machen.
Bei der suche nach Operateuren würde ich mich nicht auf die Region beschränken. Es geht um 1-2 Wochen, die negativen Folgen können ein Leben lang bleiben. Kann dir gerne einen Tipp geben, wenn gewünscht oder schau in mein Profil.
Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo bernet,
dein PSA ist unglaublich niedrig, wurde bei den untersuchungen auch FPSA und quotient ermittelt ? wenn ja qoutient < 0,21 bei >65 jahre (unter 50 weiss ich leider nicht) verdacht auf CA (wie bei mir). wo soll operiert werden ? ausreichend erfahrene operateure? wieviel ops im jahr ?. ganz wichtig: einen profi aussuchen, da op kein klacks und entsprechend nervenschonend operiert werden muss! empfhle auf jeden fall 2 erfahrene urolog zu konsultieren!. alles gute und gruss sigi

----------


## LudwigS

Ist zwar nett gemeint, Sigi, aber das fPSA ist nützlich vor einer Biopsie, um sich eventuell eine solche zu ersparen.

Hier kommt dein Rat zu spät - BERNET hat die Biopsie schon hinter sich - und der Karzinombefund liegt auch schon vor.

Man muss also nicht mehr mit Hilfe des fPSA orakeln ob man PK hat oder nicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

in Anbetracht des sehr niedrigen PSA und des außergewöhnlich hohen GL. würde ich zur weiteren Diagnostik die F18 NAF Cholin präferieren.

Hier sind größere Chancen bei niedrigem PSA gegeben.

Weitere Zeit wäre zu nutzen - wie auch schon öfter geschrieben - Ploidie, Markerbestimmungen, Metastasierungsgrad.


Herr Schmidt schrieb:



> OP hört sich gut an. 
> Eventuell Nachbestrahlung, je nach pT-Stadium und R-Status.


Eine kurze und knappe Darstellung, der ich mich anschließe ohne drängen zu wollen, sofern Metastasen ausgeschlossen werden können.


Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## BERNET

Ich habe heute doch erst später die vielen Beiträge lesen können. Einfach beeindruckend. Es gab auch persönliche Mitteilungen und spontane Telefongespräche!
Ich habe viele Fachinformationen erhalten, die ich wieder nachlesen muss, da ich noch nicht so ein Top-Fachwissen habe, wie viele von Euch.
Ich werde direkt auf die einzelnen Beiträge eingehen und nachfragen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Ludwig hat schon, wie viele angemerkt haben, das Wesentliche zu Deinem nicht alltäglichen Fall gesagt. Aber Ludwig würde auch für sich selber keine Therapie auf Verdacht entscheiden sondern versuchen, mehr Informationen zu gewinnen. Deshalb wäre meine Vorgehensweise

1. Blutmarker CGA, NSE und CEA

2. Das Biopsiematerial bei Prof. Bonkhoff auf neuroendocrine Zellen und P53, Bcl2 und HER2/neu untersuchen lassen und abhängig vom Ergebnis noch die DNA-Ploidie bei Prof. Böcking bestimmen lassen, wobei letztere eine Kassenleistung ist. Die Marker bei Prof. Bonkhoff sind privat zu tragen außer Dein Urologe hält diese ausdrücklich für erforderlich zur Therapieentscheidung.

3. Ein PET F18 NAF Cholin wie von Hans vorgeschlagen.

Die Ergebnisse mit Deinem Urologen besprechen und gegebenenfalls parallel sich im Forum informieren, und dann die Therapie festlegen.

Viel Glück
Knut.

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo,
> wenn dieser niedrige PSA Wert von 0,54 stimmt, könnte man fast an eine Verwechslung der Proben nachdenken.
> Würde in 4 Wochen nochmals des PSA Wert messen lassen und auch eine neue Biopsie in Erwägung ziehen.
> Ein PET CT wird allgemein erst bei einem PSA Wert ab 2,0 für sinnvoll erachtet. Die gesetzlichen Kassen machen meist Probleme. Wenn Biopsie und PET im Krankenhaus stationär erfolgen, zahlen manche. Vorher abklären.
> Über vernünftige Kliniken kommen bestimmt noch einige Hinweise. 
> Selbst habe ich den Unikliniken Heidelberg und Mannheim vertraut.


Wieviele Wochen sollte ich höchstens noch warten, bis ich mich für eine Behandlung entscheide?
Eine weitere Biopsie vielleicht sinnvollerweise bei einem anderen Uru oder durch ein anderes Institut?
PSA-Bestimmung auch bei einem anderen Labor, oder erst recht beim gleichen Institut?

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> Ludwig hat schon, wie viele angemerkt haben, das Wesentliche zu Deinem nicht alltäglichen Fall gesagt. Aber Ludwig würde auch für sich selber keine Therapie auf Verdacht entscheiden sondern versuchen, mehr Informationen zu gewinnen. Deshalb wäre meine Vorgehensweise
> 
> 1. Blutmarker CGA, NSE und CEA
> 
> 2. Das Biopsiematerial bei Prof. Bonkhoff auf neuroendocrine Zellen und P53, Bcl2 und HER2/neu untersuchen lassen und abhängig vom Ergebnis noch die DNA-Ploidie bei Prof. Böcking bestimmen lassen, wobei letztere eine Kassenleistung ist. Die Marker bei Prof. Bonkhoff sind privat zu tragen außer Dein Urologe hält diese ausdrücklich für erforderlich zur Therapieentscheidung.
> 
> 3. Ein PET F18 NAF Cholin wie von Hans vorgeschlagen.
> ...


hallo knut.,
danke für die Fachinfo. Da ich das nicht genau entschlüsseln kann, werde ich den Text teilweise kopieren, und die Wünsche meinem Uru vorlegen. Kann der auch etwas mit den Namen Böcking und Bonkhoff anfangen, oder muss ich ihm noch mehr input geben?

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !

Von Ludwig ein



> Neuroendocrine Zellen sind recht widerspenstig gegenüber Bestrahlung und medikamentösen Therapien, sodass durchaus das Messer die erste Wahl darstellen könnte.



Von Daniel Schmidt ein



> OP hört sich gut an. 
> Eventuell Nachbestrahlung, je nach pT-Stadium und R-Status.



In diesen beiden Aussagen sehe ich einen Widerspruch. Sollten Neuroendocrine Zellen bei der DNA-Analyse ermittelt werden, ist es dann sinnvoll die Prostata-Loage zu bestrahlen ?
Der Tumor ist von Außen tastbar. Eine R1-Situation wäre nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn Bestrahlung nicht sinnvoll ist, wie soll dann ein evt. R1 Befund therapiert werden ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## BERNET

> Wenn der Hausarzt was tastet, der Urologe was im Ultraschall und der Pathologe was in den Stanzen sieht, müssten sich zu viele irren.
> 
> Das niedrige PSA kommt selten vor, aber es kommt vor.
> 
> Dass Prostatakrebszellen kein oder wenig PSA erzeugen können ist bekannt.
> 
> Man kann - sollte man - diagnostisch etwas tiefer gehen.
> 
> Das betrifft die Blutmarker CGA, NSE und CEA und den Check eines guten Pathologen auf neuroendocrine Zellen in den Stanzen und die Ploidiebestimmung.
> ...


Hallo Ludwig,
ich habe in Beitrag 12 von knut.krueger eine kurze Reihenfolge genannt bekommen. Kannst Du dich da anschließen, dann schlage ich das meinem Uru vor.
Mein Termin für die Knochenszinti möchte ich gerne absagen, wenn ich dafür das PETmit CT in Tübingen bekomme. Ich kläre das morgen (13.03.09) direkt in Tübingen ab. Habe den Eindruck, dass mir die meisten Beiträge zum PET raten.

Gruß

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo,
> 
> Ludwig hat es auf den Punkt gebracht!
> 
> In Deinem jugendlichen Alter würde ich mich unbedingt zur OP entscheiden, weil bei jüngeren Patienten erfahrungsgemäß der Prostatakrebs aggressiver ist und schneller wächst.
> 
> Hinzu kommt der niedrige PSA-Wert, der auch auf einen aggressiven Krebs schließen läßt, weil aggressive Tumoren oft wenig oder gar kein PSA erzeugen.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo hansjörg,

was ist "Gefahr der neurodendokrinen Entdifferenzierung" , wo haben wir Prostatakarzinomzentren, die die "da-Vinci-Methode" schon längere Zeit anwenden?

Gruß BERNET

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Bernet,

Deine Frage, ob für die PSA-Bestimmung verschiedene Labors eingesetzt werden sollte, ist, wennn ich das richtig gesehen habe, noch nicht beantwortet. Das Prinzip muss unbedingt lauten: 

*Messung immer beim gleichen Labor!*  
Es gelangen die verschiedensten Messmethoden und -Geräte zum Einsatz, und die liefern eben auch differierende Resultate. Nur bei konstant gleichem Verfahren können zuverlässige Messreihen erstellt werden, was zur Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit einer Therapie von Bedeutung sein kann.

Alles Gute!

Jürg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo !
> In diesen beiden Aussagen sehe ich einen Widerspruch. Sollten Neuroendocrine Zellen bei der DNA-Analyse ermittelt werden, ist es dann sinnvoll die Prostata-Loage zu bestrahlen ?
> Der Tumor ist von Außen tastbar. Eine R1-Situation wäre nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn Bestrahlung nicht sinnvoll ist, wie soll dann ein evt. R1 Befund therapiert werden ?


Wer sagt, dass die Tumorzellen auf Bestrahlung nicht ansprechen?
Ein R1-Status oder >pT2c sind Kriterien für eine postoperative Bestrahlung.
Die Bestrahlung führt in diesen Situationen nachweislich zu einer Verlängerung des PSA-rezidivfreien Intervalls und des metastasenfreien Intervalls. Diese Aussagen sind durch randomisierte Studien gesichert.

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> ich habe in Beitrag 12 von knut.krueger eine kurze Reihenfolge genannt bekommen. Kannst Du dich da anschließen, dann schlage ich das meinem Uru vor.
> Mein Termin für die Knochenszinti möchte ich gerne absagen, wenn ich dafür das PETmit CT in Tübingen bekomme. Ich kläre das morgen (13.03.09) direkt in Tübingen ab. Habe den Eindruck, dass mir die meisten Beiträge zum PET raten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> BERNET


Hallo Bernet, ich würde so wie Knut Krüger verfahren, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das Knochenszintigramm "ein Muss" für den Beginn von Therapien ist. 

Was wir hier schreiben muss auf dich nicht alles zutreffen, aber es könnte bei deiner Ausgangslage.
Deswegen ist es oft besser was zu wissen - finde ich.

Und - "Nicht nehmen" kann man das Wissen ja immer noch.

Zur neuroendokrinen Differenzierung findest du was hier :

http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...enzierung.html

Die gesamte Homepage

http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-main.html

ist sehr umfangreich - aber hochinteressant.

Ob sie nach einer Krebsdiagnose allerdings in den Kopf rein geht .... also bei mir hat vor 8 Jahren tagelang der Kopf gehämmert und beim Urologen habe ich nur jedes 2. Wort vernommen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Daniel Schmidt !

Von Ihnen ein



> Wer sagt, dass die Tumorzellen auf Bestrahlung nicht ansprechen?
> Ein R1-Status oder >pT2c sind Kriterien für eine postoperative Bestrahlung.
> Die Bestrahlung führt in diesen Situationen nachweislich zu einer Verlängerung des PSA-rezidivfreien Intervalls und des metastasenfreien Intervalls. Diese Aussagen sind durch randomisierte Studien gesichert.


Kann ich aus Ihrem vorgenannten Beitrag entnehmen, daß Sie der Meinung sind, daß Sie auch die _Neuroendocrine Zellen_ abtöten können ?

Mein Strahlenterapeut (Herr Kacspura) sagte damals wörtlich: " Mit Ihrer Behandlung werden wir bei Ihnen alle Tumor-Zellen abtöten !!??

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Daniel Schmidt !
> 
> Von Ihnen ein
> 
> Kann ich aus Ihrem vorgenannten Beitrag entnehmen, daß Sie der Meinung sind, daß Sie auch die _Neuroendocrine Zellen_ abtöten können ?
> 
> Mein Strahlenterapeut (Herr Kacspura) sagte damals wörtlich: " Mit Ihrer Behandlung werden wir bei Ihnen alle Tumor-Zellen abtöten !!??
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Das ist richtig.

----------


## LudwigS

https://www.gek.de/x-medien/dateien/...Zytometrie.pdf

Hier ein Auszug daraus (S. 145)
_
Der Nachweis einer neuroendokrinen Differenzierung mit Chromogranin A empfiehlt sich dann, wenn die Option auf eine primäre Bestrahlung oder eine Hormontherapie besteht (1). 
Falls sich mit Chromogranin A eine multifokale oder bedeutende neuroendokrine Differenzierung nachweisen lässt, sollte Chromogranin A mit in das Panel der Serummarker aufgenommen, um den Verlauf bzw. den Erfolg der Therapie zu objektivieren (1).
Das gleiche gilt für die Prostatakarzinome mit relativ niedrigen PSA Werten, bei denen zwischen dem erfassten Tumorvolumen und dem Gleason Grad einerseits und der Höhe des PSA Wertes andererseits eine auffällige Diskrepanz besteht. Bei gering differenzierten Prostatakarzinomen mit niedrigen PSA Werten ist PSA kein verlässlicher Marker für die Prognose und den Verlauf der Erkrankung._

Man kann auch die nächsten 3 Seiten noch dazu lesen - allerdings steht es jedem frei, das Geschriebene auch mit einer kleinen Handbewegung locker beiseite zu schieben.

Wenn man mit Problemen bei entsprechenden Zelltypen bei primärer Bestrahlung zumindest rechnen muss, ist das bei R1 logischerweise kaum anders.

Es sei denn, die Angaben in der hier aufgeführten GEK-Broschüre hat sich jemand ohne irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte aus den Fingern gesogen.



Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend an alle Diskussionsteilnehmer, vielen Dank nochmals für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge. Auch die bundesweit gestreuten privaten Mut-Mails helfen natürlich enorm.
Bei weiteren Beiträgen nochmals die Bitte: wenn möglich einige Fachbegriffe direkt erläutern, damit auch Neulinge wie ich nicht viel Zeit mit nachlesen in der medizinischen Literatur verbringen müssen. 
Beispielsweise der Link auf 
http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...enzierung.html
hat mir leider nur den Kopf qualmen lassen, sorry!

Heute, 13.03.2009, habe ich mit AOK und Klinikum Tübingen klärende Gespräche geführt. Danach bin ich zu meinem Uru.

weiter im nächsten Beitrag, kommt sofort.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Mein Uru war überhaupt nicht davon begeistert, dass ich die von ihm vorgeschlagene, weitere Vorgehensweise nicht einhalten werde.

So wie gestern Abend zum Beispiel von Ludwig oder Knut vorgeschlagen, habe ich gewünscht, dass die Marker CGA, NSE und CEA bestimmt werden. Weiterhin der Bericht von Prof. Bonkhoff und eventuell auch noch von Prof. Böcking einzuholen ist. Dazu das PET, wie gestern unter Punkt 3. genannt.

"Was wollen Sie denn jetzt, Sie haben Krebs und der muss raus, daran ändern auch die ganzen Marker nichts! Ich habe Ihnen doch gesagt, dass ein PET in Ihrem Fall keine Kassenleistung ist."

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er eine solche Patientenforderung noch nie zu hören bekommen hatte.

1.Den Überweisungsschein für das PET/CT nach Tübingen hat er dann ausgestellt, als ich ihm erklärte, wie es dort mit den Kassenpatienten abläuft (Kosten). Ursprünglich wollte er zuvor eine schriftliche Kostenübernahme durch die AOK sehen.

2.Die Sprechstundenhilfe musste mir wieder Blut abnehmen, damit man einen Cholinwert ? (bin mir bei diesem Begriff nicht sicher, verflucht!) bestimmen kann!

3.Den Zettel, auf dem ich die drei Blutmarker aufgeschrieben hatte, "Lassen Sie mal hier".

4.Für die Bewertungen von Prof. Bonkhoff und Prof. Böcking "brauche ich dann Biopsiematerial", so der Uru. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich doch erst vor 14 Tagen gestanzt wurde, und das Material meines Wissens geraume Zeit aufbewahrt werden muss, kam sein Einwand: "Das kann eingefärbt sein, dann ist es unbrauchbar."
Ich bat darum, dass er am Montag, 16.03.09 beim pathologischen Institut in Leonberg nachfragt, ob das Biopsiematerial noch verwertbar ist.

Muss nochmals unterbrechen.

Teil III kommt sofort.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Es ist vermutlich nicht anzuraten, die Prostata wieder zu zerstanzen. Die anfangs blutigen Anteile beim Samenerguss haben sich jetzt gerade gelegt.

5.Beim bPSA-Wert vom 27.02.2009 (kam telefonisch zu mir) hatte ich mich verhört. Habe ihn jetzt schriftlich vorliegen, die Änderung ist aber nur unwesentlich. Er beträgt sogar nur 0,46!
Was bedeuten die anderen Werte auf dem Untersuchungszettel: z. B. Ref.bereich < 4.00?

6.Meine Prostata hat der Uru am 27.02.2009 nicht vermessen. Er hat nur eingetragen: normal

7.Mein Profil habe ich entsprechend ergänzt.

Denke das sind die Neuigkeiten.

Die Kinder haben kurz Sorgen, melde mich in einer halben Stunde zurück.

BERNET

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Bernet,



> 4.Für die Bewertungen von Prof. Bonkhoff und Prof. Böcking "brauche ich dann Biopsiematerial", so der Uru. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich doch erst vor 14 Tagen gestanzt wurde, und das Material meines Wissens geraume Zeit aufbewahrt werden muss, kam sein Einwand: "Das kann eingefärbt sein, dann ist es unbrauchbar."


Lasse Dich bloß nicht verscheißern, denn die Biopsien müssen die Pathologen 10 Jahre aufbewahren und Biopsien können z. jeder Zeit von einem anderen Pathologen begutachtet werden!

Laß dir von deinem Uro den Pathologischen Bericht geben und hier kannst dann die Adresse und Tel.-Nr. ersehen und die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen aber dein Uro soll eine Überweisung zur zweit Begutachtung ausstellen! 

Mach es Gut
Helmut

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo bernet,
referenzbereich <4,00 bedeutet nach meiner kenntnis dass unter 4,00 (bei einem >65 jährigen) alles im grünen bereich sein kann. traf bei mir allerdings nicht zu, hatte 3,49 dann 3 monate später 3,21. trotzdem wurde  in der stanze CA festgestellt gleason 3+3, nach OP 3+4. ein PSA von 0,xx ist -so glaube ich- absolut normal , normaler kanns gar nicht sein. hast du kein FPSA und den qoutienten ?? übrigens soll nicht innerhalb von 4 wochen erneut biopsiert werden. selbst bei einer OP wartet man 4 wochen (zumindest bei mir wars so)
gruss sigi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich sehe, lieber Ludwig und Bernhard, dass Ihr die Argumentation von Herrn Schmidt noch nicht begriffen habt.
Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread geschrieben


> Die DNA-Ploidie liefert hier wertvolle Ergänzungsinformationen wie auch die Zusatzmarker von Prof. Bonkhoff. Diese Zusatzinformationen erlauben eine bessere Prognose, und meine Aussage bezog sich auf hochaggressiven Krebs mit einer multiploiden Verteilung oder positiven Markern Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 und HER2/neu.


Die Antwort von Herrn Schmidt war


> Das ist alles Theorie. Diese Marker sind nicht etabliert und wurden nie in klinischen Studien als Stratifizierungsfaktoren benutzt. Somit ist jeder Therapieentscheidung anhand dieser Marker zweifelhaft.


Bernhard A ereifert sich dann


> In diesen beiden Aussagen sehe ich einen Widerspruch. Sollten Neuroendocrine Zellen bei der DNA-Analyse ermittelt werden, ist es dann sinnvoll die Prostata-Loage zu bestrahlen ?
> Der Tumor ist von Außen tastbar. Eine R1-Situation wäre nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn Bestrahlung nicht sinnvoll ist, wie soll dann ein evt. R1 Befund therapiert werden ?


Die Antwort von Herrn Schmidt ist


> Wer sagt, dass die Tumorzellen auf Bestrahlung nicht ansprechen?
> Ein R1-Status oder >pT2c sind Kriterien für eine postoperative Bestrahlung.
> Die Bestrahlung führt in diesen Situationen nachweislich zu einer Verlängerung des PSA-rezidivfreien Intervalls und des metastasenfreien Intervalls. Diese Aussagen sind durch randomisierte Studien gesichert.


und dies ist so zu verstehen, dass Erfolge für die Rezidiv- und Primärbestrahlung durch randomisierte Studien nachgewiesen aber nicht die Gründe für die Misserfolge untersucht wurden. Die DNA-Ploidie wie auch der Marker Chromogranin A wurden nie in klinischen Studien als Stratifizierungsfaktoren benutzt und somit haben diese Marker auf die Empfehlung von Herrn Schmidt als Reagenzglasergebnisse keinen Einfluss. Deshalb interessieren ihn die _neuroendokrine_n Zellen nicht, da diese in der Ausfallquote der randomisierten Studien enthalten sind. Als Arzt kann ich dies natürlich ganz nüchtern statistisch betrachten. Wir als interessierte Betroffene möchten uns nicht in der Ausfallquote wieder finden und versuchen über die Richtlinien hinaus, besser unsere Chancen zu eruieren. Und dies finde ich auch gut so, und deshalb bleiben auch die Professoren Bonkhoff und Böcking mit ihren Arbeiten und Aussagen weiterhin Eckpfeiler für mich, an denen ich mich mit meinen Empfehlungen orientiere.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Du schlägst Dich hervorragend und lasse Dich nicht vom Weg der weiteren Diagnostik abbringen. Ähnliche Erfahrungen haben viele von uns gemacht. Es kann sein, dass die Diagnoseergebnisse am Ende eine Operation als sinnvoll signalisieren, es kann aber auch sein, dass keine_ neuroendokrine_n Zellen vorliegen und wegen des Tastbefundes dann eine Strahlentherapie mit kombinierter Hormonbehandlung die bessere Alternative ist, so dass sich mehr Diagnose gemäß meiner Auffassung immer auszahlt, um sich auch später einmal nicht selber den Vorwurf Hättest Du doch  zu machen. Du machst mit mehr Diagnose in Deiner nicht alltäglichen Situation nichts falsch mit guten Chancen am Ende die für Deine Situation aussichtsreichste Therapie gefunden zu haben.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!
Knut

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo bernet,
> referenzbereich <4,00 bedeutet nach meiner kenntnis dass unter 4,00 (bei einem >65 jährigen) alles im grünen bereich sein kann. traf bei mir allerdings nicht zu, hatte 3,49 dann 3 monate später 3,21. trotzdem wurde in der stanze CA festgestellt gleason 3+3, nach OP 3+4. ein PSA von 0,xx ist -so glaube ich- absolut normal , normaler kanns gar nicht sein. *hast du kein FPSA und den qoutienten ??* übrigens soll nicht innerhalb von 4 wochen erneut biopsiert werden. selbst bei einer OP wartet man 4 wochen (zumindest bei mir wars so)
> gruss sigi


Dass ein PSA unter 4, also der PSA-Referenzbereich von 0-4 ng/ml als "gesund" gilt, ist veraltet.

Das "gesunde" PSA ist in erster Linie von der Prostatagrösse abhängig und wegen der Zunahme der Durchlässigkeit der abdichtenden Strukturen durch Alterung auch etwas vom Alter abhängig.

So steigt die (gesunde) PSA-Dichte im Zeitraum vom 50. Jahr bis 80. Jahr von 0,07 auf 0,1 ng/ml pro cm³ Prostatavolumen.

Als Beispiel: bei einem 50-jährigen mit einer 30 cm³ Prostata sind etwa PSA 2 (30 mal 0,07=2,1) ein Normalwert, bei einer 60cm³ Prostata reichlich PSA 4.

Aber wer hat in dem Alter schon eine 60cm³ Prostata.

Nun zu dir Sigi. 
Der Quotient aus fPSA/gesamtPSA scheint es dir ja angetan zu haben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Dass hier in diesem Falle dein Rat zu spät kommt hatte ich dir weiter oben schon versucht zu erklären.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...54&postcount=9

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## SAGI00

hallo ludwig, danke für die aufklärung !! anscheinend gibt es -wie immer im leben- auch bei den ärzten verschiedene interpretationen. so hat mir einer der behandelnden urologen -und der war noch garnicht so alt- eindringlich fpsa und quotient erklärt. auch bei meiner laborauswertung vom 14.1.09 sind die ''alten'' werte noch drin. gruss sigi

----------


## LudwigS

Viele Labors drucken den Referenzwerte < 4  Jahr für Jahr mit auf den Befund, weil das vom Softwareentwickler irgendwann mal so einprogrammiert wurde.

Es gibt aber auch Labors die sind schon etwas weiter und drucken altersabhängige Referenzwerte, beginnend mit PSA 2,5 auf den Befund, Rechnung tragend, dass sich mit dem Alter in den meisten Fällen auch die Prostata vergrössert und man auch ohne Volumenbestimmung der Prostata näher an den tatsächlichen Verhältnissen liegt als mit dieser ominösen 4.

Und was die Erläuterungen deines Urologen zu fPSA und zum Quotienten fPSA/PSA anbetrifft, Sigi, so hat er sie sicher vor deiner Biopsie gemacht, denn hinterher sind diese Erläuterungen für den Betroffenen wertlos, haben allenfalls Nutzen für theoretische Betrachtungen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Hallo, und einen schönen Sonntag an alle!
  Mittlerweile habe ich noch einige private Nachrichten bekommen, und auch Telefonate geführt. Vielen Dank für das Mut machen und die Hilfsbereitschaft.
  Ich warte natürlich noch die weiteren Untersuchungsergebnisse ab, trotzdem spricht nach dem jetzigen Stand vieles für das Messer und die RPE.
  Da ich vom Gefühl her mehr Vertrauen zu Da-Vinci habe  bei GS 4-3 vermutlich eher eine nerverhaltende OP möglich  möchte ich die Zeit nutzen, mich über verschiedene Kliniken/Ärzten  bundesweit - zu informieren:
 
  Welche Klinik?
  Welcher Arzt?
  Wie lange schon Erfahrung mit Da-Vinci?
  Ist die Klinik ein spezialisiertes PK-Zentrum?
  Wartezeiten auf einen OP-Termin?
  Verweildauer in der Klinik?
  Anschließende REHA? Wo? Gibt es Kliniken die sich auf REHA für RPE spezialisieren?
  Private Zuzahlungen? In welcher Höhe?
 
  Wenn ihr mir eigene Erfahrungen mitteilen könnt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
 
  Am Donnerstag, 19.03.2009, 18.30Uhr, wird  organisiert über die SHG Stuttgart  u. a. über das PKZ im Diakonissenkrankenhaus referiert. Ort ist in Bad-Canstatt, Stuttgart. Bei Interesse gebe ich die Einladung  die habe ich von WernerS - gerne weiter.
 
  BERNET

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Bernett,
schau mal hier rein: www.pznw.de
Ich und auch einige andere hier haben dort die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruß Peter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

die Operationsspezialisten melden sich bestimmt noch. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei einem ertastbaren Tumor eine nervenschonende Operation nicht sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Markerergebnisse bei Prof. Bonkhoff negativ sind, und dann halte ich eine Strahlentherapie mit adjuvanter Hormonbehandlung für effektiver, da der Tumor wahrscheinlich schon ausgetreten ist. PET bzw. eMRT werden voraussichtlich über die Tumorausbreitung weitere Informationen liefern, so dass dann hoffentlich eine ordentliche Entscheidungsgrundlage gegeben sein wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Bernet,

ich bin kein OP-Spezialist, leider nur Betroffener. Ich habe mich in Hamburg in der UKE per DaVinci operieren lassen, auch mit dem Hintergedanken der besseren Nerverhaltung. Bei einem PSA von 5,26, einem Gleason von 3+3 und einer Klassifizierung von T1c-T2a. Einem Befund, der hoffen lies, dass der Krebs noch in der Kapsel ist und eine Nervschonung möglich macht.

Die Operation führt Dr. Haese von der Martiniklinik im UKE durch, in der mir auch der Katheder gezogen wurde. Die Martiniklinik wird zunehmend zum spezialisiertem Prostatakarzenomzentrum ausgebaut. In der Hompage der UKE Hamburg ist ein Video zur DaVinci-OP eingefügt. 

Zuzahlung als Kassenpatient 1950 .

Leider war meine Hoffnung vergebens , die Nervenbahnen waren schon befallen und da hilft natürlich auch kein DaVinci. Ich habe vor kurzen einen Beitrag hier im Forum gelesen, der mich stutzig gemacht hat. Da hat einer  eine nerverhaltende Operation , bei positiven Schnittränder gehabt. Es mag ja sein, dass der Kapseldurchbruch an einer anderen Stelle, als bei den Nervenbahnen erfolgte. Man kann für den Betroffenen hoffen, dass die Nervenbahnen noch nicht betroffen waren.

Dr. Haese hat bei mir soviel Schnellschnitte gemacht, bis er meinte keine positiven Schnittränder zu haben und da mussten Nervenbahnen leider weichen. Ich denke, dass spricht für die Qualität und dem hohne Verantwortungsbewußtsein gegenüber dem Patienten. Leider habe ich noch nicht die endgültige Histologie.

Wenn ich nochmal die Entscheidung zur Therapie treffen müsste, würde ich weitere Diagnosemöglichkeiten wie PET nutzen, um eine sicherere Entscheidungsbasis zu erhalten.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück

Dieter

----------


## Peter KA

Hallo Bernet,

Sindelfingen ist ja nicht weit von Pforzheim und dort, im St. Trudpert Krankenhaus habe ich eine RPE per DaVinci durchführen lassen.

Ausgangswerte waren GS 3+3 = 6, PSA bei 8 ng/ml, Carcinom auf Kapsel beschränkt. Somit bestand die Möglichkeit der einseitigen Nervschonung.

Operation 5. März 2009
Katheterentfernung 11. März
Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus 13. März 2009
Wie mein Urologe ankündigte war es für mich "kein Spaziergang"...

heute 15. März 2009 habe ich erträgliche Schmerzen, benötige einige Vorlagen pro Tag. Der Schließmuskel arbeitet - mal ist alles Dicht, bei Stress ist die nächste Vorlage fällig.

Zuzahlung als Kassenpatient 3000,- .

Ein aus meiner Sicht, ganz wichtiger Tipp:
Mindesten in die Zweit Klasse (oder so) aufnehmen lassen. Ich war in der Urologie II im EG gelandet. WC über dem Flur, behindertengerechte Dusche in der Nachbar-Abteilung, Mini Waschbecken im Zimmer in einer engen Ecke. Die Krankenschwestern waren alle "gut bis sehr-gut" bis auf eine. Die währe im Kasernenhof als Rekrutenausbilder besser eingesetzt. Also besser zu den Privatpatienten, wenn es irgend wie möglich ist.

Seit den ersten Tagen nach der OP, geht meine Gesundheit in großen Schritten aufwärts. Der Schließmuskel muß halt neu Eingeübt werden. Es konnte Nerverhaltend operiert werden, und nächste Woche geht es zur AHB. Die Welt sieht wieder bunt aus.

Dir wünsche ich alles Gute
Peter KA

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Peter KA,
danke für deine Infos. Eine PET wurde gemäß deiner Historie nicht gemacht, trotzdem konnte man dir vorher sagen, dass man einseitig nervschonend operieren wird?
Welcher Operateur arbeitet an dem Gerät, oder sind verschiedene Ärzte für Da-Vinci zuständig?

Gruß und hoffentlich bald keine Vorlagen mehr

BERNET

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Bernet,
noch eine Ergänzung:
In Gronau keine Zuzahlung, excellente Betreuung, das Team hat dort sehr große Erfahrung und hohe Fallzahlen.

Ich habe jedenfalls seit der OP im Oktober 2007 keinerlei Probleme. 
(siehe Profil)
Peter

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Netsreg,

danke für die Infos. Wird im UKE von verschiedenen Ärzten mit Da-Vinci operiert, oder nur von Dr. Gaese?
Wenn man bessere "Bilder" durch eine PET im Vorfeld hat, sind dann trotzdem bei der OP zahlreiche Schnellschnitte erforderlich?
Vielleicht kann auch jemand anderes zu dieser Problematik etwas sagen.

Wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Genesung.

BERNET

----------


## Peter KA

> Eine PET wurde gemäß deiner Historie nicht gemacht, trotzdem konnte man dir vorher sagen, dass man einseitig nervschonend operieren wird?


Nach dem Biopsie Ergebnis war sich mein Urologe sicher, daß der Krebs nur in einer Prostata Seite sitzt. Seine Empfehlung lautete, die befallene Seite mit dem Nervbündel zu entfernen, an der Seite ohne Krebs in den Stanzen, eine Nerverhaltung zu versuchen. Die Entscheidung fällt während der OP.




> Welcher Operateur arbeitet an dem Gerät, oder sind verschiedene Ärzte für Da-Vinci zuständig?


Tscha gute Frage. 
Bei einem Erstgespräch mit Herrn Chefarzt Dr. Lahme hätte ich den Eindruck, daß er die Operation durchführt - genau gefragt, hatte ich nicht. Am Tag vor der OP erfuhr ich, daß Dr. Zimmermanns die Operation durchführt. Tija, da sagte ich mir nur noch "Augen zu und durch".

Da bewundere ich Deine Nervenstärke.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Bernet,

ich hatte den Termin mit Dr. Haese vereinbart, mit der Zusicherung, dass er mich persönlich operiert, was ja auch  dann so erfolgte. Meines Wissens ist er derjenige, der zumindestens die meißten "DaVincis" erfolgreich durchgeführt hat. Ein Arzt der nicht den "Gott in Weiß" rauskehrt und im Gespräch wirklich großes Vertrauen erzeugt.
Was natürlich auch noch wissenswert ist und vielleicht zu Deiner Entscheidung für eine Klinik beiträgt ist, dass man im UKE nicht so früh den Katheder zieht sondern auf sicher geht und ihn erst nach 10- 14 Tagen entfernt.
Entlassen wird man aber bereits nach 4-7 Tagen (ich am 5. Tag nach OP.) Dann steht die Frage das beim Hausurologen machen zu lassen, oder noch mal hinfahren.

Bei Interesse ihn einfach anrufen und nachfragen. Er hat aber diese Woche Urlaub. 

Ansonsten bietet das neue UKE natürlich das Feinste vom Feinsten, moderne Zweibettzimmer, modernste elektrisch verstellbare Betten, jedes Bett eigenen Fernseher mit Multifunktion unter anderen Internet und E-Mail.

Mit dem PET habe ich etwas anderes gemeint, wenn ich das hätte machen lassen und es wäre dadurch zu der Diagnose Kapseldurchbruch gekommen, hätte ich vielleicht eine andere Therapieentscheidung getroffen.  

Beste Grüße von der Ostsee

Dieter

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend an die Gemeinschaft,

  ich habe den Termin am 30.03.2009, 07.30 Uhr. 
Es wird eine C-11-Cholin-PET/CT Untersuchung durchgeführt. 
  Ich soll aktuelle Blutwerte über Kreatinin+TSH mitbringen. Und alle verfügbaren Befunde.

  Muss der Uro z.B. die Beschreibung der rektalen Ultraschalluntersuchung rausrücken?
  Denn ich hatte schon wieder Probleme mit dem Uro, dazu mehr im nächsten Beitrag. 
Mir wurde ja am 13.03.09 nochmals Blut abgenommen. Es wurde daraus lediglich der Wert 
Kreatinin (Jaffe) i.S. = 0.89 bestimmt und 
glom. Filtrationsrate-kurze MDRD = 96.
  Für das PET/CT wird aber doch auch TSH (Schilddrüse?) gefordert. 
Der Uro meinte zu mir:
  Das haben wir noch nie dafür festgestellt, rufen Sie meinetwegen da (Uni-Klinikum Tübingen) an, ob die das vor der Untersuchung brauchen. Dann können Sie ja zum Hausarzt gehen, und sich dort den TSH-Wert ermitteln lassen. 
Muss ich vor dieser PET/CT noch etwas wissen oder reicht es, die Patienteninformationen auf dem Terminbescheid zu studieren?
 
  Im gleich folgenden Beitrag die nächste Panne mit Markern und weiteren Untersuchungen.
 
  BERNET 49

----------


## BERNET

Meine wünsche werden vom Uro nicht oder nur teilweise und widerwillig umgesetzt.


  Ich hatte ihm am 13.03.2009 extra schriftlich einen Zettel übergeben, auf dem meine Wünsche für weitere Blutmarker CGA, NSE und CEA standen, die weiteren Untersuchungen bei Prof. Bonkhoff und bei Prof. Böcking so wie beispielsweise in den Beiträgen von LudwigS und knut.krueger in den Beiträgen Nr. 3 und Nr. 12 vorgeschlagen.


  Als ich heute (18.03.2009) meine Terminunterlagen und Blutwerte persönlich in der Praxis abholen wollte, bekam ich von der Sprechstundenhilfe nur den Zettel mit dem Termin für die PET/CT und den Kreatininwert in die Hand gedrückt!


  Liegen die anderen Werte noch nicht vor? war meine Frage. 



Die Sprechstundenhilfe wusste von nichts.
  Ich bat darum, dass ich sofort den Doktor sprechen möchte, obwohl ich nicht für die Sprechstunde angemeldet war.


  Der Uro nahm sich dann auch sofort 5 Minuten Zeit für mich. Er hatte vor sich meine schriftliche Wunschliste liegen, mit einigen handschriftlichen Erläuterungen.


  Ich erinnerte ihn zuvor nochmals an seine Aussagen vom 13.03.2009:
  Lassen Sie mir mal den Zettel hier, ich kümmere mich darum
  Ich rufe mal bei dem pathologischen Institut an, ob man ihr Biopsiematerial doch noch für weitere Untersuchungen verwenden kann, ich sage ihnen dann Bescheid.
 
  Die Antworten des Uros in Stichpunkten:


  - Also ich habe überprüft, ob ihnen die Marker etwas bringen. Eigentlich nur einer.
  - Dass Sie eine Zweitmeinung zur Bewertung des Biopsiematerials haben wollen habe ich so nicht verstanden.
  - Ich habe mit dem Leiter des Pathologischen Instituts in Leonberg gesprochen, Herrn Prof. Dr. med. Peter Ruck: Biopsiematerial ist weiter verwendbar, er kann einige Untersuchungen durchführen, manche aber nicht. 
  - Manche Untersuchungen sind auch unsinnig, da sie nur darüber entscheiden, ob sie als Therapie eine Hormonbehandlung oder eine Strahlentherapie haben wollen. Das kommt ja für Sie alles nicht in Frage. Manche Marker sind auch veraltet.
    - Im übrigen, wenn Sie Ergebnisse von einer Kapazität haben wollen, dann sind hier nicht Böcking oder Bonkhoff zu nennen, sondern Helpap in Ulm. Das kostet aber.
  - Manche Untersuchungen müssen Sie sowieso selber bezahlen. Ich habe Ihnen doch schon gesagt, wenn Sie unbedingt Geld ausgeben wollen, dann für die Operation  nach Hamburg zu unserem Besten. Aber da sind Sie 15  20.000  los.
  - Ich denke am besten ist, dass Sie selber den Prof. Ruck anrufen, und ihm sagen was Sie wollen, wenn Sie meinen Sie müssen die Ergebnisse  alle haben?
  - Jeder wird Ihnen sagen  oder von 10 Urologen werden Ihnen 9 sagen  nur RPE möglich.
  - Wovor haben Sie Angst? Inkontinenz? Auch bei einer RPE sind nur ca. 15% der Patienten inkontinent. Wenn Sie dazugehören ist das Pech.
 
  Ich habe vermutlich noch Aussagen vom Uro vergessen.

 
*Ja geht s denn noch???*
 
  Ich trage mich jetzt mit dem Gedanken den Urologen zu wechseln. Macht das Sinn einen anderen niedergelassenen Urologen aufzusuchen?
 
  Ich gehe morgen (19.03.09) persönlich zu dem pathologischen Institut in Leonberg.


  Könnte ich bitte nochmals eine Empfehlung haben (der Uro behauptet ja, manche Marker oder Werte wären veraltet, der Prof. Ruck hätte ihm angeblich vorgeschlagen, dafür etwas anderes bestimmen zu wollen), ich habe vermutlich etwas den Überblick verloren:
 
  Welche Marker vom Blut?
  Wo die Zweitmeinung über das Biopsiematerial?
  Neuroendocrine Zellen?
  P53, Bcl2, HER2/neu?
  DNA-Ploidie?
 
  Sollte ich lieber zum Hausarzt gehen, und dort die Blutmarker feststellen lassen?
  Wenn ich keine Überweisung vom Uro habe, muss ich vermutlich alles allein bezahlen?
  Natürlich trage ich die Kosten, die nicht als Kassenleistung abgerechnet werden können.
  Hat es Sinn, dass der Prof. Ruck überhaupt noch eine Untersuchung macht, oder lieber gleich das Biopsiematerial an ein anderes Institut?
 
  Hilfe,
 
  BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Hallo zusammen,
habe soeben mit der Uni-Klinik in Tübingen telefoniert. Sie bestehen darauf, dass ich auch den aktuellen Wert TSH vorlege, sonst keine Untersuchung möglich.
Ich fasse es nicht, dass mir mein Uro eine andere Ansicht mitgeteilt hat.
Sollte ich vielleicht, anstatt eines anderen niedergelassenen Urologen lieber zu einer urologischen Abteilung eines Krankenhauses gehen? 
Wo und wie ich mich letztlich behandeln lassen werde, spielt doch dabei keine Rolle, oder?

Hilfe,

BERNET

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Bernt,

du bist ein interessierter, ein guter Patient, man muss weiter sein für sich, als der Uro. Nichts gegen Helpap (mein Pathologe), auch Spezialist aus Singen, aber ohne Marker oder DNA. Frage deinen Hausarzt um eine Überweisung des Biopsiematerials zu Böcking z.B. Die 1. DNA ist Schulmedizin, wird bei Überweisung von der Kasse bezahlt

Um die Sache zu verkürzen, wenn du in der Nähe von Leonberg bist, kann ich dir anbieten, heute Abend, SHG (Selbsthilfegruppe) Stuttgart um 18.30 Uhr, (sogar) mit Vortrag, oder nächsten Donnerstag SHG Böblingen/Sindelfingen. Dort kannst du unter anderem mich treffen "Spezialist" für Blutwerte ohne Ärzte und dadurch billiger, direkt im Labor LB.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## tbber08

Hallo Bernet,

das ist ja unglaublich mit Deinem Uro! Ich habe damals meinen Uro vor die Wahl gestellt das er mich entweder unterstützt oder ich zu einem anderen gehe, heute sind wir gute Freunde. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Uro wechseln. Für die Blutwerte gehe ich mitlerweile direkt ins Labor, kostet weninger und ich habe die Werte in der Regel schon am Nachmittag. Eine Refernzpathologie machen zu lassen ist doch normal und zu wem Du gehst sollte wohl auch von Dir bestimmt werden. Ich bin damals direkt zum alten Pathologen gefahren, musste einige Bogen unterschreiben wegen der 10 Jahres Aufbewahrungsfrist und habe dann die Stanzproben direkt zu Bonkhoff gebracht der sie mit mir gemeinsam angeschaut hat. (war natürlich einfach da alles in Berlin war) Mein PET CT habe ich beim Deutschen Diagnostischen Dienst machen lassen das ging schnell und wurde direkt ausgewertet.
Die Uros sind keine selbstbestimmten Patienten gewohnt da eigentlich 90% der Patienten den Empfehlungen folgen. Ach so Hamburg, mein Kostenvoranschlag für die OP bei Prof Hulland war knapp 8.000 Euro.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, bleibe "Aufmüpfig" und informiere Dich über alle Möglichkeiten. Gruß Thomas

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Bernet,



> Sie bestehen darauf, dass ich auch den aktuellen Wert TSH vorlege, sonst keine Untersuchung möglich.


Den TSH-Wert wird in der Regel immer vor einem CT gemacht, denn bei Dir wird doch ein PET/CT mit Kontrastmittel durchgeführt!

Siehe z. Beispiel Patientenvorbereitung diesen Blutwert macht dein Hausarzt und wird von der Krankenkasse übernommen!

Wünsche Dir entdich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis
Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo HansiB,
heute abend nehme ich gerne das Gesprächsangebot an.

Gruß

BERNET





> Hallo Bernt,
> 
> du bist ein interessierter, ein guter Patient, man muss weiter sein für sich, als der Uro. Nichts gegen Helpap (mein Pathologe), auch Spezialist aus Singen, aber ohne Marker oder DNA. Frage deinen Hausarzt um eine Überweisung des Biopsiematerials zu Böcking z.B. Die 1. DNA ist Schulmedizin, wird bei Überweisung von der Kasse bezahlt
> 
> Um die Sache zu verkürzen, wenn du in der Nähe von Leonberg bist, kann ich dir anbieten, heute Abend, SHG (Selbsthilfegruppe) Stuttgart um 18.30 Uhr, (sogar) mit Vortrag, oder nächsten Donnerstag SHG Böblingen/Sindelfingen. Dort kannst du unter anderem mich treffen "Spezialist" für Blutwerte ohne Ärzte und dadurch billiger, direkt im Labor LB.
> 
> Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

Hallo,

ich vertage den direkten Besuch bei dem pathologischen Institut in Leonberg (Prof. Dr. Ruck - hat mein Biopsiematerial bewertet) auf den 23.03.2009.

Habe für Morgen, 20.03.2009 einen Termin bei meinem Hausarzt ausgemacht, er hatte bei mir "glücklicherweise" per rektaler Untersuchung eine einseitige Verhärtung der Prostata festgestellt - bei PSA 0,46 gehört halt schon viel Praxiserfahrung dazu.

Er wird von dem Untersuchungsbefund beim Urologen vermutlich noch nichts wissen. Werde mich für seinen außergewöhnlichen Tastsinn bedanken. 

Gleichzeitig werde ich ihm meine Erfahrungen mit meinem Uro mitteilen und mir seine Meinung zum weiteren Vorgehen einholen.

Zur Zeit gehen auch zahlreiche Beiträge aus dem Forum bei mir ein.

Auch den Vortrag heute abend in Stuttgart und dortige Gespräche möchte ich erst abwarten.

Werde alle Informationen bewerten, und dann ab dem 23.03.2009 eine korrigierte Marschroute festlegen.

Bitte teilt mir weiter eure Anmerkungen und Empfehlungen mit.

BERNET

----------


## tbber08

Wenn Du meine Empfehlung möchtest dann schau Dir mal das Video und die Infos auf www.protons.com an und nimm Dir Zeit für Deine Entscheidung.

Gruß Thomas

----------


## BERNET

Hallo zusammen,

Nach der heutigen Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt, wechsele ich mit sofortiger Wirkung zu einem niedergelassenen Urologen in einer Nachbarstadt.
Dem bisherigen Uro habe ich meine Entscheidung sofort persönlich mitgeteilt. Er war ziemlich sprachlos.
Meine bisherigen Untersuchungsergebnisse faxt er dem Nachfolger.
Ferner habe ich eine Überweisung von meinem Hausarzt für ein Labor erhalten. Dort war ich heute, nach der Blutentnahme wird dort jetzt ausgewertet:
CGA
NSE
CEA.
Am Montag, 23.03.09 werde ich beim Hausarzt frisch folgende Blutwerte bestimmen lassen:
GGT
LDH
GOT
GPT
CRP
TSH
alkalische Phosphatase
PSA.
Beim neuen Urologen habe ich in der nächsten Woche einen Ersttermin. Ich werde die Zweitprobe des Biopsiematerials veranlassen, bei Prof. Bonkhoff.
Und abhängig vom Ergebnis die DNA-Ploidie bei Prof. Böcking.

Gruß 

BERNET

----------


## LudwigS

Das sieht nach Nägeln mit Köpfen aus.

Interessant ist auch dieser Link von vor 8 Jahren;

http://sl.wus0.com/quclk.go?rd=http:...=10&qu=Buffalo

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Habe heute diesen Satz von meinem Hausarzt gehört. Er hat mir den neuen Urologen empfohlen, und sagte:
"So wie ich das beurteile, kann dieser Urologe mit einem mündigen Patienten umgehen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist etwa einer von hundert Patienten gut informiert und weis dann auch was er will. Warum sollten wir einen solchen Patienten von seinem begründeten Weg abbringen?"

Ich hoffe, dass der neue Urologe tatsächlich so mitzieht, wie es mein Hausarzt tut.

Ich bin gestern eingeladen gewesen, bei der SHG Stuttgart, Vorträge von OA Dr. Kleeberg, Diakonissenkrankenhaus Stuttgart.
Er ist völlig überzeugt von der OP am offenen Bauch.
Ich hatte einige Nachfragen an ihn zur OP-Praxis, die er überraschend einleuchtend beantwortete (Sensorik der Finger, etc.) Er hat nach seinen Angaben in 20 Jahren 2.000 mal an der Prostata operiert. Und ist der Meinung, dass laproskopische Verfahren maximal die gleiche Qualität erreichen können.

Gibt es Meinungen von Euch dazu?

BERNET

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo bernet,
von meinem operateur weiss ich dass er mehrere tausend ''bauchschnitt-OPs'' durchgeführt hat. er selbst bezeichnet sich als ''altmodisch'' er will sehen was er macht. diese argumente (es waren noch einige mehr) und seine erfahrung haben mich überzeugt und ich habe mich auch deshalb zum bauchschnitt mit nervenerhalt entschieden und ich habe es nicht bereut !!
gruss sigi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hut ab, Bernet! Deine Vorgehensweise finde ich richtig, denn nur eine Therapieentscheidung auf Datenbasis bringt einem später die innere Ruhe, alles unternommen zu haben, alle Für und Wider aufgrund der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten objektiv gegenüber gestellt zu haben, um nicht bei einem eventuellen Ausbleiben eines kurativen Erfolges, dann hadern zu müssen, Hättest du doch
Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir gute Untersuchungsergebnisse und am Ende das glückliche Händchen für die richtige Entscheidung.
Noch einmal viel Glück!
Knut.

P.S. Die von Dir vorgesehene Reihenfolge der Biopsie-Zweituntersuchung ist richtig!

----------


## BERNET

Es war für mich ein Glücksgriff!

Der neue Urologe ist ein ruhiger, bewertender, sachlicher und zuhörender Mensch. Meine Wünsche akzeptiert er, und gibt weitere, objektive Empfehlungen. 

Er führte sofort einen Ultraschall rektal durch:

Jetzt konnte ich auch selber Bilder sehen, es wurde gemessen und ausgedruckt:

Prostatavolumen 10,8 cm³
im linken Seitenlappen, ziemlich zum Rand, ein Karzinom mit max. 7mm Länge.
Prostata beim Fühlen leicht verhärtet.

Weiter wurde veranlasst:
- Bestimmung von Tumormakern,
- erneut ein großes Blutbild,
- zusätzliche Werte, wie erneut PSA, TSH ...,
- Stanz-Biopsiematerial geht für eine Zweitmeinung zu    Prof. Böcking,
- Eine Knochenszintigraphie soll noch nach der PET/CT stattfinden, sofern das Personal in Tübingen es für sinnvoll erachtet.

Urologe:
"Wir warten alle weiteren Ergebnisse ab. Bisher könnte ich mir vorstellen - falls Sie eine OP wünschen - das man auf Grund der Größe und Lage des Tumors und Ihrer körperlichen Konstitution mit Da-Vinci operieren könnte, und zumindest einseitig nerverhaltend operiert."

Die neuen Blutwerte und den jetzt vorliegenden Immunhistochemischen Befund stelle ich in den folgenden Beitrag.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Prof. Dr. med. Ruck  Pathologisches Institut Leonberg
 
  Immunhistochemische Befunde vom 23.03.2009
 
  Chromogranin A: Negative Reaktion im Bereich des Tumors.
  Ki 67: Ca. 1% der Tumorzellen markiert.
  P53: Negative Reaktion.
  Bcl2: Negative Reaktion.
 
  Eine neuroendokrine Differenzierung der Tumorzellen ist nicht nachweisbar.

----------


## BERNET

Laborwerte vom 23.03.2009: (ca. 4 Wochen nach der Stanze)
 
  Es wurden 27 Werte ermittelt, hier ein Auszug:
 
  PSA     :           0,46 (bleibt exakt gleich zum 27.02.09)
  TSH    :           2.100
  NSE    :           14.2
  CEA    :           1.0
  LDH    :           134
  GGT    :           42
  GOT    :           27
  GPT    :           46
 
  Der einzigste Wert, der von der Norm abweicht:
 
  LYMP :           42.5 (Norm: 25.0  40.0)

----------


## BERNET

Prostatavolumen 10,8 cm³
  Tastbefund: linker Seitenlappen leicht verhärtet
  Bild: ein max. 7mm großes Karzinom? im linken Seitenlappen, ziemlich zum Rand (Kapsel) hin gelegen
 
  Zur Erinnerung:
  Pathologischer Befund vom 02.03.09:
  GS 4 + 3 = 7
  Helpap: 2b
 
  Ist die Einschätzung weiterhin richtig, dass innerhalb der nächsten Wochen therapiert werden sollte, RPE oder Bestrahlung?
 
  Könnten Zweitmeinung zu Biopsiematerial oder PET/CT oder Knochenszintigraphie eine neue Erkenntnis bringen?
 
  Gruß an alle Leser
 
  BERNET

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Gratulation zu den guten Werten, die Dir die beiden wichtigsten kurativen Therapien, nämlich Ektomie und Bestrahlung, offen lassen. Meine Meinung hatte ich schon anklingen lassen, und zwar kombiniert Hormontherapie mit Bestrahlung (IMRT), da der Tumor schon tastbar ist. Da das Karzinom per US gut sichtbar ist, wird das PET im Bereich Prostata wohl nicht viele neue Erkenntnisse bringen, aber es wird Dir eine bessere Information über hoffentlich Metastasenfreiheit geben.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Wenn Du die Untersuchung bei Prof. Böcking erstattest bekommst, dann würde ich die Ploidie bestimmen lassen nur zur Abrundung der Information. In Deinem Fall hat sie auf die Therapieentscheidung keinen Einfluss.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernet



> Der einzigste Wert, der von der Norm abweicht:
> 
> LYMP :           42.5 (Norm: 25.0  40.0)


Nach und bei durchgemachten Erkältungskrankheiten ist eine leichte Lymphozytose normal. Muss also nichts bedeuten.
Ansonsten denke ich, dass Du bei den bisher vorliegenden Befunden den richtigen Weg einschlägst.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## BERNET

Habe eine weitere Frage an das Forum, falls ich mich für eine Bauchschnitt-OP entscheide:

Regelmäßig muss bei dieser Art der OP wohl Blut zugeführt werden.
Da wäre mir wohler, ich hätte Eigenblut zur Verfügung.

Wer hat Informationen / Erfahrungen über den Ablauf bzw. über die sinnvolle Blutmenge:

1. Wieviel ccm kann ich in welchem Zeitraum spenden?

2. Lege ich bei der Spende fest, in welcher Klinik ich operiert werde?

3. Wie lange kann das Eigenblut gelagert werden?

4. Kann das Eigenblut kurz vor dem OP-Termin noch in die ausführende Klinik transportiert werden?

5. Wer transportiert?

Grüße an Alle

BERNET

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Bernet,
bin gleich erschrocken über deine Frage bezüglich Blutzuführung! Mir ist das ganz neu ! Ich habe zwar auch etwas Blut verloren es war zusammen mit Resturin (wurde ja alles abgesaugt) so ca. 700 ml. Ist das vom Operateur abhängig ob viel Blutverlust ? Für mich ist bei einem Bauchschnitt das wichtigste dass der Operateur über viel Erfahrung verfügt.
Gruss Sigi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, 

zu Deinen Fragen bezüglich Eigenblut-Spende solltest Du Dich mit der Klinik in Verbindung setzen, in der die OP gemacht werden soll. Die Zeiten der sehr blutigen RPEs sind eigentlich schon lange vorbei, sodass mittlerweile, zumindest an den Prostatazentren, auf Eigenblutspende verzichtet wird. Das möchte ich aber nicht generell behaupten, deshalb solltest Du Dich erkundigen.

Bei meiner OP 2003 im UKE hatte ich 2 Spenden mit etwa 400 ccm, die wurden dann auch gebraucht. Vom UKE weiß ich definitiv, dass dort im Normalfall keine Eigenblutspende mehr eingesetzt wird.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo BERNET,

ich bin schon mindestens seit Bestehen des BPS-Forums, also fast 7 Jahre hier im Forum lese und schreibe aber wie Du dich hier vorbereitet hast uns mit Fragen konfrontiert hast ist enorm und finde es auch toll!

Wenn Du *Eigenblut Spende* machen willst, dann mach das in der Klinik wo die OP statt finden wird!
Als ich Juli 1998 operiert wurde habe ich 2 mal Eigenblut gespendet und beide wurden gebraucht, ich lag jämmerlich da, denn als mein Sohn mich sah, wahr Er blass und sehr kleinlaut.

Heutzutage sind die Prostatektomie Operationen viel ausgereifter wie vor über 10 Jahren und man kann fast davon ausgehen, daß 500 ml Eigenblut ausreichend sein dürften -sicherheitshalber- ein Pessimist lieber 2 mal 500 ml!

Alles Gute zu deiner bevorstehender OP
Helmut

----------


## Hans-Helmut

Lieber Helmut 2,

bei meiner Prostatektomie 2000 wurde kein Eigenblut genommen.
Aussage der Uni-Klinik "von Krebskranke nehmen wir kein Blut"

Hans-Helmut

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Bernet,

da liegst Du falsch.

Heutzutage benötigt man bei einer Prostatat-OP keine Blutzufuhr mehr.

Also auf die Eigenblutspende würde ich verzichten.

Ich selbst bin vor 9 Jahren in einem fortgeschrittenen Stadium und in einer schwierigen OP operiert worden und habe kein Fremd- oder Eigenblut benötigt.

Beim da-Vinci wird hervorgehoben, dass der Blutverlust bei der OP extrem niedrig ist.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Bernet,
meine Taten waren ähnlich den Deinen, nur mein PSA war 4,7 ich habe nichts überstürzt. Mir in aller Ruhe eine Klinik ausgesucht (komme aus Bayern) und habe mich für das UKE-Hamburg entschieden.
Ich wurde per Bauchschnitt operiert. Nach 5 Tagen wurde ich entlassen.
Der Katheder wurde von meinen Urologen entfernt, ich war von Anfang an dicht. Diesen Umstand führe ich auf die OP in Hamburg zurück.
Auf der Reha (Bad Brückenau) kann ich nicht weiter empfehlen, habe ich erst mit bekommen wie viele Leidensgenossen mit Windeln umherliefen.

Mein Profil kannst Du unter Manfred Seitz anschauen.

Kopf hoch und alles Gute

Manfred

----------


## BERNET

Durch viele Beiträge zu meinem Fall  oft auch als private Nachricht  habe ich ein immenses Spektrum an Meinungen erhalten.

  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn alle Beiträge öffentlich geschrieben werden würden.

  Es wird dem Personenkreis der Prostata-Karzinom-Erkrankten meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Somit auch im Bereich von Forschung und Studien zu wenig investiert. 

  Allein die Problematik mit einer sinnvollen PSA-Messung in Relation zu anderen Faktoren gilt es zu erforschen und zu belegen, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

  Wer mir weiterhin eine private Nachricht sendet, dem antworte ich auch weiterhin privat!
 
  Ich gehe nunmehr in die Öffentlichkeit, und habe mein Profil korrigiert. Die Namen der behandelnden Ärzte, z. B. Urologen, werde ich nicht nennen:
 
  Mein Name ist
 
  Frank Schilhanek
  Bernet 1
  71065 Sindelfingen
  E-Mail: FrankSchilhanek@web.de

Der Name BERNET bezieht sich somit auf meine Adresse.
 
  Den langjährigen Mitstreitern in diesem Forum sind natürlich die teilweise bereits verstorbenen Mitbegründer dieses Forums in guter Erinnerung. 
Ich habe sehr beeindruckende Bewertungen gelesen, z.B.:
 
  1.         Werden Sie ein mündiger Patient  
das traue ich mir mittlerweile zu

  2.          Werden Sie Manager ihrer Krankheit  
ich bin dabei. Allerdings fühle ich mich zurzeit wie ein Pubertierender, der dem Ziel entgegenstrebt, als Erwachsener hoffentlich die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen zu können

  3.         Werden Sie ihr eigener Guru -
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich rechtzeitig zum Guru entwickele, um in meinem   Krankheitsfall, die richtige Therapieentscheidung zu treffen.


BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen, dass Ihr jeweils die richtige Entscheidung bei der Auswahl der Therapie getroffen habt.


Wie ich teilweise schon privat mitgeteilt habe, sind meine Stanz-Biopsien unterwegs zu:
1. Prof. Bonkhoff, Berlin - Referenzmeinung
2. Prof. Böcking, Düsseldorf - DNA-Ploidie


Wie viele von Euch schon treffend festgestellt haben, sauge ich die Informationen über unsere Krankheit geradezu auf.

Ich möchte die Zeit nutzen, um aus dem Forum noch weitere Meinungen zur Protonentherapie zu erhalten.

Seit knapp zwei Wochen hat die erste Anlage in Deutschland eine Betriebsgenehmigung.

Das RPTC in München ist vielleicht eine weitere (kurative?) Therapie-Möglichkeit?

Wäre eine derartige Therapie in meinem Fall eine Alternative?

Sollte - wenn ja - eine Hormonbehandlung (welche, ab wann) parallel durchgeführt werden?

Gibt es Informationen über die Kosten - Kostenübernahme durch eine GKV ( z.B. AOK)?

BERNET

----------


## RalfDm

> Gibt es Informationen über die Kosten - Kostenübernahme durch eine GKV ( z.B. AOK)?


Hallo BERNET,

vier Jahre alt ist diese Information - da glaubte man im RPTC noch, bald den Wirkbetrieb aufnehmen zu können:
"Mit 	einigen gesetzl. Krankenkassen sind bereits 	Kostenübernahmevereinbarungen getroffen worden (u. a. AOK 	Bayern) Die Kosten für Privatpatienten liegen zwischen 25.000 	und 30.000 ." (aus dem Forumextrakt => Therapien => Protonentherapie).
Eine neuere Information ist mir nicht bekannt, aber das RPTC kann darüber sicher Auskunft geben.

Ralf

----------


## BurgerH

> 3.         Werden Sie ihr eigener Guru -
> 
> 
> BERNET


Hallo Bernet,

mit diesem Satz von Uwe Peters, den ich gut kannte, hatte ich schon immer meine Probleme, weil sich aus meiner Sicht Uwe Peters als Guru gefühlt hat.

Guru in dem Sinne, dass er versucht hat, eine Anhängerschaft für bestimmt Therapien um sich zu scharen. Zuerst war die Dreifache Hormonblockade die Therapie der Wahl, dann die Budwig-Diät.

Ob Deine Bemühungen mit Zweibefundung und DNA-Zytometrie Dir die gewünschte Sicherheit für Deine Therapieentscheidung geben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vermutlich werfen sie mehr Fragen auf, als sie Antworten geben.

Es ist immer noch etwas Schicksalhaftes in dem Geschehen um den Prostatakrebs enthalten. Viele wollen mit Berechnungen, Prognosen erstellen, vergessen aber dabei, dass sich der PK leider an keine Algorithmen hält und sich unberechenbar verhält, sowohl im Guten wie im Bösen.

Ich gebe unseren Betroffenen auch imer den Rat, auf ihren Bauch zu hören.

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Therapieentscheidung und auch ein bißchen Gelassenheit!

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das RPTC in München ist vielleicht eine weitere (kurative?) Therapie-Möglichkeit?


Ja, wobei eine ganz normale Photonentherapie vergleichbare Heilungsraten anbieten würde.




> Sollte - wenn ja - eine Hormonbehandlung (welche, ab wann) parallel durchgeführt werden?


Ja, 6 Monate lang, im Falle einer Strahlentherapie.


An Ihrer Stelle würde ich mich allerdings operieren lassen.

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> 
> Ob Deine Bemühungen mit Zweibefundung und DNA-Zytometrie Dir die gewünschte Sicherheit für Deine Therapieentscheidung geben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vermutlich werfen sie mehr Fragen auf, als sie Antworten geben.
> 
> Es ist immer noch etwas Schicksalhaftes in dem Geschehen um den Prostatakrebs enthalten. Viele wollen mit Berechnungen, Prognosen erstellen, vergessen aber dabei, dass sich der PK leider an keine Algorithmen hält und sich unberechenbar verhält, sowohl im Guten wie im Bösen.
> 
> Ich gebe unseren Betroffenen auch imer den Rat, auf ihren Bauch zu hören.
> 
> ...


Hallo BERNET,
Ich kann dem von Hansjörg Burger gesagtem nur Beipflichten.Bedenke dein junges Alter. Jeder PK ist anders. Die RPE ist nun einmal Die Therapie mit den meisten Erfahrungswerten. Nebenwirkungslos sind die von dir erwogenen Therapien keinesfalls. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute bei deiner Entscheidung.
Lange würde ich mir dafür keine Zeit mehr nehmen.

Alles Gute JoScho

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

die Ergebnisse werden heute ausgewertet, und dem Urologen und mir zugesandt.

Vom Ablauf im Uni-Klinikum Tübingen war ich enttäuscht:

1. Lange Wartezeit nach der Aufnahme/Anmeldung
2. Teilweise Hektik - 3 Leute reden gleichzeitig auf dich ein
3. Oberflächlichkeit, kein Fachwissen beim Personal, kurze Belehrung - unterschreiben.
4. Einen Arzt/Ärztin habe ich gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen
5. 1 Liter Kontrastmittel musste ich in 5 Minuten runterwürgen
6. Lediglich die Blutwerte Kreatinin, TSH und PSA?? wollte man schriftlich belegt haben.
7. "Welche Musik haben Sie für die Untersuchungszeit ausgesucht?" Mir wurde zuvor gar nichts angeboten
8. Der Venenzugang wurde mir anfangs merkwürig an den Oberarm geklebt - auf dem Tisch vor der Röhre wurde der Zugang wieder geändert? - War ich der erste Patient für dieses Personal?

Nun ja, die Bilder sind gemacht und hoffentlich aussagekräftig

----------


## BERNET

Ich hatte bisher schon Gespräche mit Forumsteilnehmern, die sich in den USA mit der Protonenbestrahlung behandeln ließen.

Heute habe ich mit Dr. med. L. Wisser - Leiter der Strahlentherapie im RPTC - ausgiebig telefoniert, und ihn auch auf einen Vergleich der beiden Anlagen Loma Linda und München angesprochen.

Ohne jetzt ins technische Detail zu gehen - bei konkretem Interesse sollte man eigene Informationen einholen - möchte ich ein paar allgemeine Hinweise wiedergeben:

A. Die Technik der Geräte ist nicht vergleichbar
B. Grundsätzlich ist die Anlage in München bereits    weiterentwickelt.
C. Allerdings fehlt jetzt in München noch die Erfahrung von mehr als 10.000 Prostata-Bestrahlungen gegenüber Loma Linda
D. Der Behandlungszeitraum ist auf 40! Tage (8 Wochen) verteilt
E. Ein Behandlungsbeginn ist sehr zeitnah möglich, da man jetzt erst mit der Aquise beginnt.
F. Die Kosten - nur für die Betrahlungstherapie, ohne Unterbringung etc. - belaufen sich zur Zeit auf 17.000, - .
G. Eine Übernahme der Kosten durch die AOK ist in Bayern regelmäßig begründbar. Die AOKen anderer Regionen müssen mit der AOK Bayern zuvor in Kontakt treten.

In meinem speziellen Fall hat Dr. Wisser keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Therapien gesehen, und mir nicht zu einer Protonentherapie geraten. 
Er hat mir das sehr ausführlich erklärt, und an Details aufgezeigt. Zuvor hatte ich ihm meine PK-Historie ausführlich geschildert.
Ich war sehr beeindruckt, dass nicht der wirtschaftliche und kaufmännische Aspekt, sondern - eigentlich selbstverständlich - der medizinische Aspekt ganz klar in den Vordergrund gestellt wurde.

Großes Lob für die ausführliche telefonische Beratung.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend,

ist jemandem eine Aufstellung oder Liste bekannt, an welchen Kliniken in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz schon längere Zeit mit diesem System operiert wird?

Vermutlich auch am UKE in Hamburg?
Ich denke dabei an mindestens 3-jährige Erfahrung.

BERNET

----------


## BurgerH

> Guten Abend,
> 
> ist jemandem eine Aufstellung oder Liste bekannt, an welchen Kliniken in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz schon längere Zeit mit diesem System operiert wird?
> 
> Vermutlich auch am UKE in Hamburg?
> Ich denke dabei an mindestens 3-jährige Erfahrung.
> 
> BERNET


Hallo Bernet,

Du suchst das neueste System mit mindestens 2o Jahren Erfahrung.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Spass bei Seite:

St. Katharinen-Hospital, Gronau, Chefarzt Dr. Witt, 1.000 OPs seit 03/2006
Uni-Klinik, Homburg/Saar, Prof. Stöckle, 500 OPs seit 03/2006
Uniklinik Heidelberg, Prof. Dr. Hohenfellner, OPs seit 2006, Schätzungsweise über 300
Über Gronau kann Dir Wolfhard Frost von der SHG Bielefeld mehr erzählen, über Homburg Norbert Kehl von der SHG Saarbrücken  und über Heidelberg wir von der SHG Rhein-Neckar e.V.


Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.
!

----------


## BERNET

Natürlich möchte ich mich in guten Händen wissen, und dabei kommt es letztendlich auf die Anzahl der OPs an, die eine bestimmte Person durchgeführt hat.

Zu Heidelberg:
könnt ihr noch sagen:
Wieviele Ärzte arbeiten mit dem System?
Vielleicht nur der Professor?
Oder noch ein Oberarzt?
Ist es üblich, dass man bei einer OP-Termin-Absprache sich im Vorfeld schon einmal ausführlich in der Sprechstunde einfindet?
Wird die Sprechstunde vom Professor selbst geführt, oder mehreren Personen der Klinik?
Wenn man vom erfahrensten Operateur operiert werden möchte, ist das in dem Fall der Professor selber?
Kann man etwas über die etwaige Höhe der Zusatzkosten sagen, wenn man die Operation vom Chefarzt durchgeführt haben möchte?

----------


## SAGI00

Wenn man vom erfahrensten Operateur operiert werden möchte, ist das in dem Fall der Professor selber?
Kann man etwas über die etwaige Höhe der Zusatzkosten sagen, wenn man die Operation vom Chefarzt durchgeführt haben möchte?

Hallo Bernet,
meine Meinung dazu:
der erfahrenste muss nicht prof sein! Wichtig ist: wieviele ops hat er mit dieser methode gemacht, in welchen zeitabständen, wann die letzte, wieviele sonstige ärzte die das auch machen können sind noch dabei (einer ist m.e. notwendig). welche garantien gibt er? 
gruss sigi

----------


## BurgerH

> Natürlich möchte ich mich in guten Händen wissen, und dabei kommt es letztendlich auf die Anzahl der OPs an, die eine bestimmte Person durchgeführt hat.
> 
> Zu Heidelberg:
> könnt ihr noch sagen:
> Wieviele Ärzte arbeiten mit dem System?
> Vielleicht nur der Professor?
> Oder noch ein Oberarzt?
> Ist es üblich, dass man bei einer OP-Termin-Absprache sich im Vorfeld schon einmal ausführlich in der Sprechstunde einfindet?
> Wird die Sprechstunde vom Professor selbst geführt, oder mehreren Personen der Klinik?
> ...


Hallo Bernet,

die Fragen kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten. Rufe am besten selbst das Sekretariat von Prof. Hohenfellner in Heidelberg an. Ich weiß nur, dass einer der ersten da-Vinci-Operateure zwischenzeitlich die Klinik verlassen hat und an anderer Stelle Chefarzt geworden ist.

Die Zusatzkosten kannst Du beschränken, wenn Du die Chefarztwahl auf den Tag der OP reduzierst. Allerdings musst Du dann darauf verzichten, dass Dir der Chefarzt an den Tagen nach der OP das Händchen hält. Das ist allerdings bei da-Vinci auch nicht nötig. 

Dr. Michel Chefarzt vom  Klinikum Mannheim erzählte mir letzte Woche im uro-onkologischen Arbeitskreis, dass die da-Vinci-Patienten, wenn alles normal gelaufen ist, schon am 2. Tag nach der OP vom Krankenhauszimmer in das "Patientenhaus" verlegt werden, das wie ein Hotel geführt wird. 

Chefarzt oder Oberarzt ist immer die große Streitfrage. Im allgemeinen wird behauptet, dass der Oberarzt besser sei, weil er täglich in der OP-Routine steht, das beim Chefarzt normalerweise nicht mehr der Fall ist. Im Übrigen werden die Chefärzte Chefärzte auf Grund Ihrer Leistungen als Oberarzt.

Aber Schlußendlich kann ich Dir nur raten, mach Dir nicht allzuviel "Kopf". Das Ergebnis wird dadurch nicht besser. Ich bin in einer nicht einfachen Situation vor 9 Jahren einfach in die OP ohne großes Internetwissen gestolpert und hatte Glück, trotz schwierigen Bedingungen einen hervorragenden Operateur, der übrigens Oberarzt war, zu finden.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank,

Zitat von Hansjörg: "Aber Schlußendlich kann ich Dir nur raten, mach Dir nicht allzuviel "Kopf". Das Ergebnis wird dadurch nicht besser."

Auch mir käme es auf das Ergebniss an. Reicht die geplante OP als Monotherapie, wird noch eine HB oder ST nachgeschoben? 
Ich würde unbedingt die DNA-Z abwarten und mir den Vortrag in Göppingen, am 6. Mai anhören, anschauen und mit dem sehr erfahrenen Urologen sprechen. Auch ich werde dort sein.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

Mir wurde in einer privaten Nachricht folgender Standpunkt aufgezeigt:

Es könnte sinnvoll sein, bevor man eine RPE durchführen läßt (mit weiteren Schnellschnitten an Lymphknoten etc.),
dass man eine AB / Hormonblockade medikamentös einleiten sollte.

Grund:
Das Risiko ist hoch, dass durch den Eingriff in erheblicher
Anzahl Krebszellen aus ihrem Verband gelöst und in den Blutkreislauf geschwemmt werden.

Folge: 
Reste des Karzinoms melden sich nach einiger Zeit, Anschlußbehandlung erforderlich.

Durch die Blockade wird das Risiko verringert?

Ist das so richtig

BERNET

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Mir wurde in einer privaten Nachricht folgender Standpunkt aufgezeigt:
> 
> Es könnte sinnvoll sein, bevor man eine RPE durchführen läßt (mit weiteren Schnellschnitten an Lymphknoten etc.),
> dass man eine AB / Hormonblockade medikamentös einleiten sollte.
> 
> Grund:
> Das Risiko ist hoch, dass durch den Eingriff in erheblicher
> Anzahl Krebszellen aus ihrem Verband gelöst und in den Blutkreislauf geschwemmt werden.
> 
> ...


Fraglich, sehr fraglich.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Bernet,

aus meiner Sicht ist das ausgemachter Blödsinn!

Grund:

Man gibt heute vor einer OP keine Hormonblockade mehr, weil die Hormonblockade die Zellen verändert.

Damit wird eine Nerverhaltende OP erschwert, wenn nicht gar  unmöglich gemacht, weil der Schnittrand während der OP nicht mehr vom Pathologen beurteilt werden kann.

Ferner wird der Gleason Score verfälscht, er wird in die Höhe getrieben. Wenn der Pathologe weiß, dass vorher eine Hormonblockade gemacht wurde, gibt er keine Gleason-Score-Beurteilung mehr ab.

Diese Weisheit habe ich vom Pathologen der Uni-Klinik Homburg/Saar Dr. Grobholz, der sich besonders gut mit dem Prostatakrebs auskennt.

Jedoch ist der exacte Gleason Score für die Prognose nach der OP oder für eventuelle Folgetherapien wichtig!

Ich habe es Dir schon mehrfach angedeutet: Bei allem Lob für Dich um Deine Bemühungen als mündiger Patient, übertreibst Du aus meiner Sicht ein bißchen und wirst gerade durch zweifelhafte Internet-Informationen in die Irre gelockt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank,

ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben. Früher wurde nach HB nicht mehr operiert. Was hast du davon die hormonsensieblen Krebszellen zu eliminieren und die evtl. aggressiven bleiben übrig, daher DNA um das fetszustellen.
Zitat: Das Risiko ist hoch, dass durch den Eingriff in erheblicher
Anzahl Krebszellen aus ihrem Verband gelöst und in den Blutkreislauf geschwemmt werden."
Woher weisst du ob nicht Krebszellen schon im Blut zirkulieren, bei mir noch genügend. Oder sich noch nicht sichtbare Minimetastasen gebildet haben?

Es ist schade das du auf irgend einen Unsinn eingehst und uns ignorierst!

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

> Nachdem ich die Sachlage langsam überhaupt erst begreife, fühle ich mich ein wenig überfahren und gedrängt.


Mit dieser Aussage, Bernet, hast Du eigentlich von Anfang an, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Deine Aktivitäten, alles richtig machen zu wollen, sind bewundernswert. Trotzdem möchte ich Dir trotz Deines jugendlichen Alters empfehlen, das Ganze etwas gelassener anzugehen. Übertriebene Hektik erzeugt durch den damit verbundenen Stress erst recht eine Steigerung der nach meiner Meinung noch im sehr frühen Anfangsstadium befindlichen Malignität. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass bei den bislang bekannt gewordenen Fakten ein Knochenszintigramm zu einem Ergebnis führt. Ausgesprochene Skeptiker sind übrigens nach wie vor der Meinung, dass schon durch eine Biopsie Krebszellen in den Blutkreislauf gelangen können. Ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen bei der Therapieentscheidung. Entscheidung macht frei. Danach ist ein fester Glaube auch an die Selbstheilungskräfte erforderlich. Das sollte Dir gelingen.

----------


## BERNET

Liebes Forum, 
ich danke euch sehr!
Für jeden Beitrag den ich erhalte!

Ich danke insbesondere den Mitgliedern, die sich regelmäßig in meiner Angelegenheit zu Wort melden.

Ich möchte nicht überheblich klingen, aber ihr könnt versichert sein, dass ich jeden Beitrag prüfe und werte. Mein Grundwissen in Bezug auf meine (unsere) Krankheit ist mittlerweile beachtlich.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich
- mich in die Irre locken lasse
- fachlich fundierte Meinungen ignoriere
- auf irgendeinen Unsinn eingehe
- beim sammeln von Informationen übertreibe.

Ich schreibe hier auch immer wieder, weil es mir hilft mit meiner Situation umzugehen. 
Ich spüre ein gewisses Verständnis bei "Mit-Interessierten" , und ich kann dabei etwas Druck ablassen.

Nicht zuletzt möchte ich auch den neuen Forummitgliedern (fast immer "frisch diagnostizierte Karzinome") eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen, wie intensiv man von den Erfahrungen anderer profitieren kann.
Das war auch mit mein Antrieb, hier zu schreiben.

Meine Frau und meine Kinder können (noch) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, wie intensiv mich die Situation beschäftigt/belastet. 
Wenn Gespräche in die Tiefe gehen, respektiere ich, dass "Nichtbetroffene" ab einem gewissen Zeitunkt überfordert sind.
Ich hoffe, dass ich das Forum mit meiner intensiven Darstellung nicht auch überfordere.

Wie ich schon andeutete, gibt es zahlreiche Beiträge, die mir als private Nachricht zugehen.
Einige dieser Nachrichten halte selbst ich schon für suspekt (regelmäßig Beiträge von Personen, die teilweise nie öffentlich schreiben).

Ich bekomme privat sachliche Tips, Erfahrungen, Informationen und Namen genannt - das ist o.k.

Aber manchmal auch Ansichten und Standpunkte, die merkwürdig klingen:

Diese Beiträge stelle ich dann seit einiger Zeit immer wieder mal in das öffentliche Forum. Ich möchte nicht allein so vermessen sein, jemandem zu sagen: "Blödsinn".

Aber wenn mehrere Personen zu dem Thema öffentlich Stellung beziehen, wird es deutlich, dass eine Position nicht haltbar ist (denke ich).

Ich hoffe, dass diese Sätze für euch nicht zu rationell und sachlich klingen. 

Ich bleibe auf Kurs zu meinem Ziel:
- Alle Informationen sammeln,
- ohne Hektik(auch wenn ein anderer Eindruck entsteht),
- die Untersuchungsergebnisse abwägen,
- mit vielen "Frisch-Therapierten" reden,
- dann meine persönliche Therapie-Entscheidung treffen
- und meine persönliche Therapie-Entscheidung tragen.

Heute sind die pathologischen Referenz-Werte von Prof. Dr. med. Bonkhoff bei mir eingegangen.
Ich berichte im nächsten Beitrag.

Bis gleich

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Pathologisch-Anatomische-Referenz-Begutachtung
 
  Prof. Dr. med. H. Bonkhoff
 
  30.03.2009
 
  In den Stanzbiopsaten von der Prostata links Infiltrate eines glandulren Prostatakarzinoms:
  Gleason 3 + 4(30%) = 7.              30% der Stanzflche ist tumorinfiltriert.
 
  In den Stanzbiopsaten von der Prostata links basal weitere Tumorinfiltrate:
  Gleason 3 + 4(50%) = 7.               40% der Stanzflche ist tumorinfiltriert.
 
  Das hier erfasste Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines formy gland Karzinoms.
 
  Der Tumor zeigt hier keine neuroendokrine Differenzierung mit Chromogranin A
  Es ist noch weiterer ausfhrlicher Text vorhanden.
 
  Ich habe natrlich auch noch persnlich mit Prof. Bonkhoff telefoniert, der diese Referenzbewertung selbst durchgefhrt hatte.
 
  Bisher hatte sich offensichtlich niemand getraut, mir einen T-Status zu nennen. 
  Prof. Bonkhoff kam nach meinen weiteren mndlichen Informationen
  (PSA, Ertastung, Ultraschallbild, Platzierung des Tumorgewebes) zur Bewertung: 
  T2a bis T2b.
 
  Ich bitte um Meinungen aus dem Forum.
  Braucht ihr mehr Informationen?
 
  BERNET

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

wir erleben alle, wie Bernet sich bemht, seine Erkrankung zu verstehen, um ber sachliche Informationen, ber sachliche Aufklrungsgesprche durch seine gewhlten rzte, zu einer Therapieentscheidung zu kommen. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum man nun versucht, ihm einzureden, dass er des Guten zu viel macht. Als absoluten negativen Hhepunkt empfinde ich die Empfehlung, dass er nun endlich den Kopfsprung ins trbe Wasser machen soll, und das noch mit der Begrndung, bei mir ist es auch (zufllig) gut gegangen. Ich finde die Vorgehensweise von Bernet gut, ja ich finde sie toll. Vielleicht auch deshalb, weil dies meiner Denkweise entspricht. Bernet hat die stabile Psyche, mit sachlicher Abwgung aller Ergebnisse zu seiner Therapieentscheidung zu kommen. Darin sollten wir ihn bestrken, denn er braucht dies, um bei einem eventuellen Misserfolg- und dies wissen wir, dass das immer passieren kann- mit sich im Reinen zu sein, alles sorgfltig bis zur Entscheidung abgewogen zu haben.
Bernet hatte mir ber PN einen Fragenkatalog mit Schwerpunkt Protonentherapie zugeschickt. Ich habe ihm nicht zur Protonentherapie geraten, und zwar aus demselben Grund, weshalb ich die Ektomie bei ihm nicht fr optimal halte, nmlich beide Therapien sind zu przise. Wenn der Tumor ertastbar ist, dann ist er wahrscheinlich schon aus der Kapsel ausgetreten, und dann brauche ich kein Zielfernrohr sondern die Schrotflinte. Mein Vorschlag war, sich an BernhardA zu orientieren mit der Kombination Afterloading, externe Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie und sich in zwei Kliniken, die diese Behandlungsform anbieten, zu informieren. Inzwischen hat Bernet, wie ich gerade gelesen habe- ich bin zurzeit auf Reisen- klar gestellt, dass er sich nicht so einfach beirren lsst und dass er die breite auch kontroverse Information will. Ich fhle mich durch seinen Wunsch nicht berfordert, auer dass ich zurzeit zeitlich beengt bin.

Gru Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,




> Das hier erfasste Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines formy gland Karzinoms.


ich nehme an, dass es *foamy* gland Karzinom heien soll. Eine Erklrung findest Du nachstehend

http://grande.nal.usda.gov/ibids/index.php?mode2=detail&origin=ibids_references&therow=140874

aber leider nur in englisch.

Gru Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bentige fachliche Erluterungen zur Bewertung
"das hier erfate Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines Foamy Gland Karzinom."

Ich habe zwar den Hinweis von Knut.Krueger gelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher (da nur englischsprachig), wie ich das verstehen muss.

Es geht mir um die Bewertung:
Ist eine Therapie (auch in Kombination) mit "Strahlen" eventuell nicht zu empfehlen, weil die Zellstruktur meines Karzinoms darauf nicht positiv anspricht.

BERNET

----------


## SAGI00

ich bentige fachliche Erluterungen zur Bewertung
"das hier erfate Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines Foamy Gland Karzinom."

Hallo bernet, schau dir das mal an:
*Hellzellige Prostatakarzinome mit xanthomatsem Zytoplasma (foamy-gland carcinoma)*
Diese eher seltene Variante des PCA weist wie das gewhnliche mikroazinre Karzinom eine gestrte Histoarchitektur auf (Tabelle 2), zeigt aber gewhnlich keine signifikanten Kernvernderungen (8). Die Diagnose ist in der Stanzbiopsie deshalb uerst schwierig und beruht, neben der gestrten Histoarchitektur - auf charakteristischen Vernderungen des Zytoplasmas. Der Tumor wchst in mikroazinren und mittelgroen Drsenformationen, seltener in kribriformen oder papillren Verbnden und kann sich z.T. auch intraduktal ausbreiten. Charakteristisch fr diesen Tumortyp sind groe zytoplasmareiche Zellen mit distinkten Zellgrenzen und einem hellen und schaumigen (xanthomatsen) Zytoplasma. Hufig enthalten die Drsenlumina ein amorphes, rosarotes Sekret. Die Kerne sind in der Regel nicht vergrert, zeigen aber hufig eine Polarisierung. Prominente Nukleolen sind nur selten nachweisbar. Wegen der fehlenden Kernatypien werden diese Karzinome in Stanzbiopsien als Grad I-Tumoren eingestuft, sind aber im Prostatektomieprparat auffllig hufig mit gewhnlichen, gering differenzierten und kapselberschreitenden Prostatakarzinomen assoziiert (8).
http://wwwalt.med-rz.uniklinik-saarl...ingebunden.htm

ciao und gutes gelingen! sigi

----------


## jrgvw

Active Surveillance (http://www.pathologie-nordhessen.de/...Pathologie.pdf); 
Ein foamy-gland-Carcinom schliesst die Anwendung der Active Surveillance aus, muss also ohne langes Zuwarten behandelt werden.
________________________________________
foamy gland carcinoma "schaumige-Drse-Karzinom" (http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...kuerzungen.pdf)
[eine eher seltene Variante des Prostatakarzinom; ist sehr hufig mit einem gering differenzierten (d. h. eher aggressiven) Krebs assoziiert]

(Das Wort findet sich nicht bei den Abkrzungen, ist aber alphabetisch richtig eingereiht)
________________________________________

Arch Esp Urol. 2003 Sep;56(7):833-5. Links
[Foamy carcinoma of the prostate]
[Article in Spanish]

Llarena Ibarguren R, Lecumberri Castaos D, Padilla Nieva J, Crespo Atn V, Martn Bazaco J, Azurmendi Sastre V, Eizaguirre Zarza B, Pertusa Pea C.
Servicio de Urologa, Hospital de Cruces, Servicio Vasco de Slaud, Pz. de Cruces s/n 48903 Baracaldo, Vizcaya, Espaa.

OBJECTIVES: We report the first case of prostatic foamy gland carcinoma in the Spanish literature. METHODS: Case of a 69-year-old male who consulted for PSA elevation up to 101 ng/ml. Transrectal ultrasound showed a heterogeneous gland with a hipoechogenic area in the right lobe and possible capsular disruption. Six ultrasound guided needle biopsies were performed. The samples from the right lobe were reported as Gleason 6 foamy cell prostatic adenocarcinoma. RESULTS: Prostatic foamy cell carcinoma is a rare tumor, and so are its bibliographic references. Its cells lack of prominent nucleus and nucleoli. They show a plentiful and xanthomatous cytoplasm, with abundant intracytoplasmic pink secretions characteristically. It may be mistaken with low grade adenocarcinomas, and it is essential to differentiate it from the clear cell prostatic adenocarcinoma, prostatic adenosis, and even from benign prostatic hyperplasia. It usually has an intermediate grade, with a Gleason score greater than 4.
PMID: 14595890 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE
________________________________________

Es gibt kaum deutsche Texte (Sigi hat den wahrscheinlich aussagekrftigsten bereits gefunden) zu dieser seltenen Art von PK, und ich komme leider heute nicht mehr dazu, die englischen Artikelchen zu bersetzen. So oder so: Diese Form von PK muss ernst genommen werden, und es rechtfertigt sich, angesichts ihrer Seltenheit die besten Spezialisten beizuziehen. Schon der niedrige PSA-Wert im Vergleich zum rel. hohen Gleason-Score mahnt zur Vorsicht und zur optimaler Diagnose wie auch Behandlung.

Alles Gute

Jrg

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Frank, Deine PKH entwickelt sich immer mehr zu einem spannenden Krimi. PV 10.8 cm - PSA 0.46 ng/ml - anfnglich GS 4 + 3 - nach Bonkhoff 3 + 4 + T 2a-b - bei Helpap 2 b - und dann dieser erfreuliche Bericht in Auszgen von Bonkhoff:

*Das hier erfasste Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines formy gland Karzinoms.. Prof. Bonkhoff kam nach meinen weiteren mndlichen Informationen (PSA, Ertastung, Ultraschallbild, Platzierung des Tumorgewebes) zur Bewertung: T2a bis T2b.* *Der Tumor zeigt hier keine neuroendokrine Differenzierung mit Chromogranin A
* 
Nur teilweise trgt der Tumor Zge eines foamy gland. Die Versuche, diese Besonderheit oder selten vorkommende Variante zu erklren, sollten aber keine Panik bei Dir auslsen. T 2a-b und GS 3+4= 7 wurde auch mal bei mir befundet, wobei das PSA sich allerdings schon bei 13.5 ng/ml befand. Bei Deinem geringen Prostatavolumen wrde ich mich fr die schon von Knut vorgeschlagene Therapie IMRT + HB (aber nur Casodex) oder aber Brachy- LDR entscheiden. Ich bin nun gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse der PET-Untersuchung. Einer meiner Urologen stellte damals per Tastbefund eine steinharte Verhrtung in dem dem Darm zugewandten Prostatalappen fest und meinte, es gbe auch Steine in der Prostata, also nicht nur in den Nieren. Nach meiner damaligen PET-Befundung war das Karzinom noch nicht aus der Kapsel ausgetreten. Mein heutiger PSA-Wert nach IMRT vor 2 Jahren lag vor 3 Wochen bei 0.25 ng/ml. Ich drcke Dir weiter die Daumen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Prof. Bonkhoff spricht von teilweise und die Gefahr bei diesem Typ ist die zu niedrige Klassifizierung, was man wohl bei Prof. Bonkhoff ausschlieen kann. Auch der Text von Jrg gibt keine neuen Erkenntnisse, und ich empfehle Prof. Bonkhoff anzurufen, um zu erfahren, ob er Therapien befrwortet bzw. bei diesem Krebstyp ausschliet. 

Gru Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo zusammen,

die schriftliche Bewertung von Prof. Bonkhoff habe ich leider nur als Fax erhalten. Sie ist von der Optik des Schriftbildes her sehr schlecht.

Ich werde Prof. Bonkhoff natrlich am Montag, 06.04. anrufen, wie vorgeschlagen.
Und ich werde auch die schriftliche Bewertung von meinem Urologen in einer besseren Qualitt besorgen.

Ich habe nun nochmals die weiteren Passagen aus der genannten Bewertung - die ich bisher nicht eindeutig lesen konnte - entziffert, und hier eingestellt:

   Pathologisch-Anatomische-Referenz-Begutachtung
Prof. Dr. med. H. Bonkhoff

30.03.2009


*Histologie:*

**
  Stanzbiopsien mit Infiltraten aus teils fusionierten Drsen mit prominenten Nukleolen und teils schaumigem Zytoplasma.


*Diagnose:*


In den Stanzbiopsaten von der Prostata links Infiltrate eines glandulren Prostatakarzinoms:
Gleason 3 + 4(30%) = 7.              30% der Stanzflche ist tumorinfiltriert.

In den Stanzbiopsaten von der Prostata links basal weitere Tumorinfiltrate:
Gleason 3 + 4(50%) = 7.               40% der Stanzflche ist tumorinfiltriert.

Das hier erfasste Karzinom trgt teilweise Zge eines foamy gland Karzinoms. Die Proliferationsrate scheint an dem vorliegenden Material gering (unter 3%).

Der Tumor zeigt hier keine neuroendokrine Differenzierung mit Chromogranin A.
 P 53 ist negativ. Bcl 2 ist ebenfalls negativ, jedoch bei auch negativer interner Kontrolle in den Basalzellen. 

______________________________________________

Die Zahlen zu den GS-Werten sind aber eindeutig!

Vergleichend mit der Erstbewertung durch das Pathologische Institut in Leonberg habe ich den Eindruck, dass Prof. Bonkhoff viel detaillierter beschrieben hat, und auch die prozentualen Gewichtungen der Gleason-Grade 3 und 4 aufgeschlsselt hat.

Das Institut in Leonberg hingegen kommt schriftlich zu dem Schlu:

"Wie Sie beiliegender Befundkopie entnehmen knnen, besttigt Prof. Bonkhoff unsere Diagnose (Gleason-Score 3 + 4 = 7)."

Ich finde das ungeheuerlich!

1. Man dreht einfach die Scores 4 und 3 und meint, es wre das gleiche. 
2. Leonberg hat auch die verschiedenen Stanz-Biopsate nicht getrennt bewertet, sondern nur ein "Gesamt-Score" angegeben. 
3. Eine prozentuale Verteilung der verschiedenen Grade wurde ebenfalls nicht bewertet.
4. Keine Rede von einem "foamy gland Karzinom".

Nach allem was ich bisher weis, zeigt sich doch in meinem Fall, wie wichtig hier die Zweitmeinung ist.

Gibt es durch die o.g. ausfhrlichere Schilderung noch Anregungen aus dem Forum?

BERNET

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

und was hat das fr Konsequenzen fr die Therapie?

Ist Dir klar, dass die Biopsie nur eine Stichprobe ist und der Gleason Score ob 7a oder 7b auf Grund der Biopsie sowieso auf wackeligen Fssen steht?

Gru

Hansjrg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Pinguin

*Hallo Frank (BERNET)*

*Die Proliferationsrate scheint an dem vorliegenden Material gering (unter 3%).

*Diesen Hinweis halte ich für ganz besonders wichtig. Wenn das auch aus dem DNA-Ploidie-Befund so ersichtlich sein wird, dann erscheint mir gerade in Anbetracht Deines jugendlichen Alters diese geringe Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit äußerst erfreulich. Es ist bekannt, dass gerade in  jungen Jahren der Tumor wesentlich schneller wächst als bei Männern um die 70 Jahre. Dass eine erste Biopsie nicht unbedingt zuverlässig aussagefähig sein muss, ist auch bekannt. Trotzdem sehe ich nun vermehrt für Dich günstige Aspekte.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernet,

abgesehen davon, dass der Biopsiebefund nicht zwangsläufig den Tumorstatus wiedergibt, ist die mikroskopische Beurteilung der Zellproben alleine von der subjektiven Betrachtung der MTA/des Assistenzarztes des Pathologen abhängig. Ob hier das Institut Bonkhoff oder das des Erstpathologen richtig liegt, ist also eine reine Interpretationsfrage. Auf den Punkt gebracht, muss ein drittes Institut nicht zwangsläufig auf eines der beiden vorliegenden Befunde kommen. Es ist also durchaus eine weitere Abweichung möglich. 
Beim mäanderförmigen binokularen auszählen von Zellkernformen ist der Mensch die größte Fehlerquelle, deshalb ist die Bewertung der Malignität wie der Proliferationsrate bei der DNA-Zytometrie objektiver weil reproduzierbar.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## BERNET

Es steht folgende Behauptung im Raum:

Ein Operateur, der sich durch statistische Erfolge bei Operationen einen guten Namen gemacht hat 

(z. B. erfolgreiche RPE' s mit Nerverhaltung und wenigen oder keinen dauerhaften "Beeinträchtigungen" wie z.B. der Kontinenz oder Potenz),

möchte ungern mit schwierigen Fällen - GS 4+3=7 oder schlechter - seine Statistik oder seinen Ruf beschädigen.

Er lehnt deshalb - natürlich mit verschleiernder Begründung - diese Patienten ab, und verweist an andere Operateure?

Meinungen, Erfahrungen?

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> abgesehen davon, dass der Biopsiebefund nicht zwangsläufig den Tumorstatus wiedergibt, ist die mikroskopische Beurteilung der Zellproben alleine von der subjektiven Betrachtung der MTA/des Assistenzarztes des Pathologen abhängig. Ob hier das Institut Bonkhoff oder das des Erstpathologen richtig liegt, ist also eine reine Interpretationsfrage. Auf den Punkt gebracht, muss ein drittes Institut nicht zwangsläufig auf eines der beiden forliegenden Befunde kommen. Es ist also durchaus eine weitere Abweichung möglich. 
> Beim mäanderförmigen binokularen auszählen von Zellkernformen ist der Mensch die größte Fehlerquelle, deshalb ist die Bewertung der Malignität wie der Proliferationsrate bei der DNA-Zytometrie objektiver weil reproduzierbar.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Heribert


Somit ist es eine vernünftige Ansicht, die DNA-Ploidie bei Prof. Böcking durchführen zu lassen?

BERNET

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

wenn Prof. Böcking die niedrige Proliferationsrate bestätigt, dann kannst Du sehr ruhig die Therapieentscheidung angehen, da der PK nicht kurzfristig außer Kontrolle geraten kann. Deshalb würde ich die DNA-Bestimmung vornehmen lassen. Bei Deinen Daten ist aber sehr viel Ungewöhnliches, Abweichendes von den sonst hier diskutierten Fällen zu verzeichnen, dass ich empfehle in absehbarer Zeit zu einer Therapieentscheidung zu kommen, d.h. gemäß meinem Gefühl spätestens in 5  6 Monaten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

darf ich ganz banal die Meinung aus dem erfahrenen Forum abfragen:

Wo liegen aus eurer Sicht die Unterschiede in

- den Erfolgsaussichten einer kurativen Therapie
- den zu erwartenden Begleiterscheinungen der jeweiligen Therapie

in Bezug auf meine persönliche PK-Histologie?

Mir ist klar, dass es keine Garantien gibt, aber ihr habt mehrjährige Erfahrungen in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen. Deshalb ist es natürlich nur Eure Einschätzung, und für mich eine Entscheidungshilfe.
Nicht weniger!!


BERNET

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo BERNET, zunächst möchte ich noch auf das Thema GS 4+3=7 oder schlechter eingehen. Einem berühmten amerikanischen Urologen wurde nachgesagt, dass er nur Prostatakarzinome entfernen würde, die sich im T 1-Stadium befänden. Hiermit wolle, so wurde unterstellt, dieser begnadete Chirurg seine Erfolgsquote der Nerv erhaltenden Prostatektomie möglichst auf 100% hochschrauben bzw. beibehalten. Hier ein paar *Hinweise*, in denen der Name von Dr. Patrick Walsh erwähnt ist.
Deiner aktuellen Fragestellung möchte ich aber nicht ausweichen und sie so beantworten, wie ich es für mich unter Deinen Bedingungen oder Fakten sehe.
Eine Prostatektomie ist endgültig. Egal, ob nun keine Inkontinenz damit verbunden ist, aber ziemlich sicher zumindest eine Einschränkung der sexuellen Möglichkeiten. Wenn es nur dabei bleibt, warum also nicht. Als mit zunächst 2 Jahren nur Das Abwarten durchziehender, dann DHB und schließlich IMRT über sich ergehen lassender Betroffener würde ich erneut einer Radiatio den Vorzug geben. Ich glaube, es war Udo Jürgens, der so etwas Ähnliches im Text bei einem seiner Lieder hatte wie "Du allein, sollst Meister Deines Schicksals sein". BERNET, noch einmal: "Entscheidung macht frei".

----------


## silver dollar

> - den Erfolgsaussichten einer kurativen Therapie
> - den zu erwartenden Begleiterscheinungen der jeweiligen Therapie
> 
> in Bezug auf meine persönliche PK-Histologie?
> 
> Mir ist klar, dass es keine Garantien gibt, aber ihr habt mehrjährige Erfahrungen in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen. Deshalb ist es natürlich nur Eure Einschätzung, und für mich eine Entscheidungshilfe.
> Nicht weniger!!
> 
> 
> BERNET


der Ansatz der Frage ist m.E. einfach falsch
a)es gibt nur die Auswahl zwischen
1)Active Surveillance
2)RPE
3)alle Formen der Strahlentherapie
HiFu etc lasse ich aus keine Evidenzwerte
4)Hormon
b)Resultat
der Punkt 1 kann noch ne Zeit lang hinhauen, Thema waere ersten haelst Du das psychologisch durch mit dem Wissen des Untermieters und gehst Du das Risiko ein, dass die AS den Kapseldurchbruch und/oder die Streuung nicht rechtzeitig erkennt, unwahrscheinlich aber Risiko
die Punkte 2 und 3 erheben den Zielanspruch kurativ, garantieren kann das keiner, aber die Chance, dass es klappt ist in statistischen Tabellen abzulesen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind beschrieben, es geht bei der RPE im wesentlichen um Inkontinenz und Impotenz unmittelbar nach der OP, die stat. Werte sind gelaeufig, selten Sepsis mit Folgen, bei Strahlentherapie eben falls Inkontinenz meistens spaeter und nicht so ausgepraegt wie bei RPE, Impotenz % abgeschwaechter als bei RPE jedoch Risiken der Enddarmthematik, tlw. Fisteln und aehnliche Probleme,
der 2. Schuss Bestrahklung funktioniert beim RPE Redzidiv, bei Strahlentherapie gehen nur die wenigsten Chirugen mit RPE Ansatz dran und die Chancen stehen schlechter als umgekehrt.

Die individuelle Entscheidung muss jeder fuer sich selbst treffen, in meinem Fall war es ein kurativer Ansatz und wegen der Nebenwirkungen die RPE Entscheidung, wir haben in der SHG aber auch Mitglieder, die sich fuer die Strahlentherapie entschieden haben, weil sie die Nebenwirkungen besser gesehen haben.

Am kurativen Erfolgsansatz zu zweifelen bedeutet aufzugeben und mit dem Karzinom zu leben / sterben, daher wenn die Lebenserwartung es nahelegt, dass das Karzinom in der Zeit nicht auszusitzen ist, dann besser kurativer Ansatz.

Punkt 4 waere eine DHB palliativer Ansatz, kann wirken aber mit Ausnahme des Themas Inkontinenz stellt sich die Frage der Lebensqualitaet.

Ich wuensche Dir eine glueckliche Hand bei der Entscheidung

----------


## BERNET

Foamy gland karzinom:
 
1.Grundsätzlich schließt das Vorhandensein dieses seltenen Karzinom-Typ keine kurative Behandlungsform aus

2.Es besteht die Vermutung, dass außerhalb des gestanzten Bereichs der Anteil des Foamy gland Karzinoms größer ist.

3.Somit Ergebnis der PET/CT abwarten  Kapselüberschreitung ist dann relativ häufig
 
  Das Ergebnis der PET/CT stelle ich in den nächsten Beitrag
 
  BERNET

----------


## BERNET

*Befund:*
 
 
  In der Prostata findet sich apexnah in beiden Lappen, und links peripher betont eine pathologische Cholin-Mehrspeicherung ohne sicheres CT-morphologisches Korrelat (SUV max. 2,5).
 
  In Lymphknoten, im umgebenden Fettgewebe oder im Rektum lässt sich keine pathologische Cholin-Mehrspeicherung nachweisen.
 
  Auch morphologisch ergibt sich kein Nachweis einer Infiltration weiterer Organe durch Tumorgewebe.
 
  Kein Nachweis einer intra- oder retroperitonealen Lymphadenopathie.
 
  Unspezifische Verkalkung in der Prostata.
 
  Knochen: Kein Nachweis metastasensuspekter ossärer Läsionen.
 
 
  Beurteilung:
 
 
  Lokalbefund vereinbar mit dem stanzbioptisch gesicherten Prostatakarzinom.
  Eine sichere Differenzierung von zusätzlichen, adenomatösen und postbioptischen Veränderungen ist hier jedoch nicht sicher möglich.
  Kein Nachweis von Fernmetastasen.
 
  Bilder habe ich bisher nicht gesehen. Dieser Bericht kam per Fax von meinem Urologen.
 
  BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Bitte,

kann mir jemand die zahlreichen Fachbegriffe erläutern.
Trots Nachschlag bei Google/Wikipedia bekomme ich den Zusammenhang des Textes nicht eindeutig hin.

BERNET

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Bernet,



> kann mir jemand die zahlreichen Fachbegriffe erläutern.
> Trots Nachschlag bei Google/Wikipedia bekomme ich den Zusammenhang des Textes nicht eindeutig hin.


welche Fachbegriffe wären das?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet,
> welche Fachbegriffe wären das?
> Gruß, Helmut


Hallo Helmut,

hier die Begriffe:


  Apexnah
  morphologisches Korrelat
  intra- oder retroperitonealen Lymphadenopathie
  ossärer Läsionen
  postbioptischen

Gruß  BERNET

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo BERNET, Helmut wird sich sicher auch noch wieder einschalten. Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht wäre schon mal anzumerken, dass Apexnah so viel bedeutet wie der Prostatalappen, der am weitesten von der Blase entfernt angelagert ist. Als morphologisches Korrelat würde ich das Gegenstück einer bestehenden Form oder Struktur sehen. Intraperitoneal bedeutet innerhalb des Bauchfells oder Bauchhöhle, während retroperitoneal hinter dem rückseitigen Bauchfell zum Ausdruck bringen soll. Ossäre Läsionen muss man als Schädigung von Knochen ansehen. Lymphadenopathie drückt eine krankhafte Schwellung der Lymphknoten aus. Postbioptisch bezeichnet man eine Bewertung danach. Hier auch noch 2 Links zum weiteren Studium:

http://www.andrologie.cz/de/page/118...samenblaschen/

http://www.uronews-online.de/archiv/.../un0711_38.pdf

Dein Urologe wird Dir sicher den nach meiner Einschätzung nicht ungünstigen Befundbericht noch exakter erläutern. Viel Glück auf Deinem weiteren Weg.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Olav und BERNET,

warum in die Ferne schweifen? Im Kopf dieser Seite gibt es einen Link zu "Begriffe und Abkürzungen", nämlich solchen rund um den PK.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo BERNET,



> Apexnah 
> morphologisches Korrelat


Apex(nahe): in dieser Dissertation erklärt bestimmt einiges und wird übrigens nicht nur in der Medizin benutzt!
morphologisches Korrelat:Gestalt und Form der Organe sind normal Das Andere hat Dir ja Thorolf schon erklärt!

Sehr empfehlenswert ist das von Ralf zusammengestellte: Prostatakrebs-bezogene Abkürzungen und Fachausdrücke Deutsch und Englisch wie o.g.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Ich wünsche allen geruhsame Ostertage, aber einen weiteren Beitrag möchte ich noch kurz einstellen.

Ich finde keine Beiträge oder Profile von Erkrankten, 
- in einer Altersgruppe bis ca. 55 Jahren ! -
die IMRT, auch in Kombination, als Erst-Therapie durchführen ließen.

Beim sammeln meiner Informationen und Empfehlungen werde ich immer wieder Richtung OP geschoben. Auch mein Urologe empfiehlt mir wärmstens eine Op nach "Da-Vinci - bei einem Top-Spezialisten".
"Ich wäre vom Alter, körperlicher Verfassung, kleiner Prostata, höchstwahrscheinlicher Organbegrenzung ... prädistiniert für dieses Verfahren."

Nach dem PET-Befund sehe ich allerdings meine Chancen auf eine einseitige Nerverhaltung geschwunden.

Allerdings soll ich mir noch etwas Zeit nehmen, um andere kurative Therapien zu vergleichen.

Aber ich möchte mit Behandelten sprechen, nicht nur mit leitenden Ärzten.

Ich möchte nicht nur Statistiken lesen. Studien liegen doch offensichtlich noch keine vor.

Die beiden ausführlichen Schilderungen im KISP betreffen nicht meine Alterspruppe.

Wer hat eine Information?

BERNET

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Frank, ich kann dir nur das hier anbieten - falls du es nicht schon gelesen hast.
Ist zwar nicht IMRT, aber auch etwas, das man in die Überlegung einbeziehen kann.


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...aage#post19616


Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben, wie es ihm heute - 12 Jahre nach Bestrahlung - geht.

howard_waage@sbcglobal.net

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Ludwig,

ich kannte diesen Thread noch nicht, 
an Howard Waage habe ich gemailt.

Das ist doch mal meine Kragenweite.

Vielen Dank 

Frank





> Hallo Frank, ich kann dir nur das hier anbieten - falls du es nicht schon gelesen hast.
> Ist zwar nicht IMRT, aber auch etwas, das man in die Überlegung einbeziehen kann.
> 
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...aage#post19616
> 
> 
> Kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben, wie es ihm heute - 12 Jahre nach Bestrahlung - geht.
> 
> ...

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

wer kann mir Informationen zur Privatklinik bei Prof. Huland geben?

Ich habe 15 Kliniken Deutschlandweit eine Mail mit folgendem Text zugesandt:

 *Sehr geehrtes Ärzte-Team*
** 
*Bei mir wurde ein Prostata-Karzinom diagnostiziert.*
*Ich bin in der Entscheidungsphase für eine kurative Therapie, in den Händen eines erfahrenen Spezialisten.* 
*Vielfach wurden Ihr Name und Ihre Klinik empfohlen.*
*Im Anhang habe ich ausführlich meine persönliche Situation beschrieben.*
** 
*Für eine erste Bewertung - z. B. per E-Mail oder Telefonat *
** 
*1-**zur Therapiemöglichkeit*
*2-**zu deren Chancen und Möglichkeiten (Rezidiv, Nerverhaltung)*
*3-**zum nächst möglichen Aufnahmetag*
*4-**zur durchschnittlichen Verweildauer in der Klinik*
*5-**zur empfehlenswerten AHB  spezielle Anschluß-Therapie für PK (Ort und Klinik)*
*6-**zu den Zusatzkosten (AOK-Versichert) für Arztwahl oder besondere Sachleistungen*
*7-**zur Möglichkeit eines persönlichen (Vor)-Gesprächs  Zeitpunkt und Ort*
** 
*wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar.                                                                  * 
** 
** 
*Frank Schilhanek    
*


angehängt habe ich meine PKH mit den entscheidenden Auszügen und Befunden.
---------------------------------------------------------

-alle Kliniken haben geantwortet, bis auf Martini

-manche möchten aber nur die Sprechstunde vermitteln
-oft hat der Chefarzt oder Oberarzt persönlich geantwortet, und sehr detaillierte Informationen vorab gegeben

-weitere sehr freundliche Gespräche mit dem Sekretariat
-Negativbeispiel war eine Klinik in Stuttgart: dort fragte die Sekretärin nur hektisch nach der Überweisung durch den Urologen, bevor man einen Termin für die interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde bekommt. Vorab sind keine Auskünfte von einem Arzt möglich. "Sie brauchen sich gar keine Mühe zu geben".
-wenn der Therapievorschlag RPE mit"da Vinci" lautete, habe ich einen zweiten Fragenkatalog angehängt:


 *Sehr geehrter Herr ,*
** 
*vorab vielen Dank für Ihre umgehende Antwort.*
** 
*Eine RPE ab der ?. KW wäre aus klinischer Sicht somit sinnvoll?*
** 
*Einige weitere Fragen habe ich noch zur "Da-Vinci"-Methode:*
** 
*1. Wer operiert in Ihrem Hause mit dem Roboter?*
*2. Wie viel Operationen haben diese Ärzte schon damit durchgeführt?*
*3. Wann wurde zuletzt mit dem System operiert?*
*4. Werden bei dem Eingriff standardmäßig auch Lymphknoten entfernt, wenn ja wie viele?*
*5. Oder entscheiden Sie nach dem Einzelfall, ob sie Lymphknoten entfernen / Schnellschnitte durchführen*
*6. Wie sind Ihre Erfahrungen mit Lymphfluss bei Entfernung von mehreren Lymphknoten in Bezug auf die "Da-Vinci"-Methode?*
*7. Welche Zusatzkosten fallen pro Tag ca. an, wenn ich in einem Einbett-Zimmer betreut werden möchte?*
*8. Ist eine vorherige Eigenblutspende für den Tag der OP sinnvoll, notwendig  und bei Ihnen im Hause möglich. Ich würde bei Bedarf lieber mein eigenes Blut bekommen.*
** 
*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
** 
*Frank Schilhanek*




Auch dazu habe ich in der Regel erschöpfend Auskunft bekommen, wie zu Wartezeiten und Unterbringung von Angehörigen.


Schließlich konnte ein Sprechstundentermin vereinbart werden.


Wer also kann mir meine o. g. Fragen zur Martiniklinik beantworten?


Bedanke mich im voraus.


BERNET
**


**

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Frank,

aus meiner Sicht übertreibst Du ein bißchen.
*
Hätten statt 15 Anfragen nicht nur 3 an ausgewählte Kliniken genügt?*

Stell Dir mal vor, jeder der 55.000 Neubetroffenen im Jahr würde 15 
Anfragen an Kliniken verschicken. Das wären 825.000 Anfragen, die Kapazität bei den Spezialisten binden und anderen Betroffenen wegnehmen würden.

Ich bin ja auch für die Einholung einer Zweitmeinung aber nicht für eine Dritt- und Viertmeinung, weil sie meist nur verwirren statt zu helfen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## JoScho

> Ich wünsche allen geruhsame Ostertage, aber einen weiteren Beitrag möchte ich noch kurz einstellen.
> 
> Ich finde keine Beiträge oder Profile von Erkrankten, 
> - in einer Altersgruppe bis ca. 55 Jahren ! -
> die IMRT, auch in Kombination, als Erst-Therapie durchführen ließen.
> 
> Beim sammeln meiner Informationen und Empfehlungen werde ich immer wieder Richtung OP geschoben. Auch mein Urologe empfiehlt mir wärmstens eine Op nach "Da-Vinci - bei einem Top-Spezialisten".
> "Ich wäre vom Alter, körperlicher Verfassung, kleiner Prostata, höchstwahrscheinlicher Organbegrenzung ... prädistiniert für dieses Verfahren."
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank,
Warum nimmst du den Vorschlag deines Arztes nicht an???
Wenn alle Vorschläge in Richtung OP gehen, wird dass wohl nicht gerade verkehrt sein.
Alls ich vor 2 Jahren in deiner Situation war, hatte ich nur den Gedanken raus damit.
Das soll nicht heißen dass ich mich nicht Informiert habe, im Gegenteil je mehr Informationen ich hatte umso verwirrter wurde ich.
Ich habe mich zur Zweitmeinung zum Urologen fs begeben welcher bei meiner Ausgangslage: PSA 16 85% tumorlast in der rechten Seite mir die OP mit sentinell Lymphadenektonomie in Kiel empfahl.
Leider wurde meine OP um einen Tag verschoben sodass das seninell verfahren wohl nicht mehr richtig gegeben war. Ich habe den Operateur darauf angesprochen welcher Antwortete: wäre bei Ihnen auch nicht nötig gewesen, aber das weis man vorher nicht. So sehe ich das auch bei dir.
Du bist 49, hast ein PSA von 0,46 und einen Gleason 7 . Diagnostiziert mit Tastbefund.
Da sin alle Überraschungen von nicht so schlimm bis???? Offen
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute
Joachim

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wer also kann mir meine o. g. Fragen zur Martiniklinik beantworten?
> 
> 
> Bedanke mich im voraus.
> 
> 
> BERNET
> **


Hallo Bernet, UKE bzw. Martiniklinik haben sehr ausführliche Webseiten, welche zum Therapiespektrum eigentlich keine Fragen offen lassen.

Kontaktdaten hier

Bei meinen bisherigen Telefonaten empfand ich die Mitarbeiterinnen vom Telefondienst als sehr kompetent.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Mit 49 Jahren würde ich mich operieren lassen.
Mit 69 Jahren würde ich mich bestrahlen lassen.
Mit 59 Jahren würde ich lange nachdenken...

Soviel dazu, ich wünsche viel Glück.

Eine Kleinigkeit noch:
Da-Vinci & Co sind alle ganz nett als minimalinvasive Massnahmen usw.
Man soll allerdings nicht vergessen, dass minimalinvasiv auch gleich mit weniger Übersicht für den Operateur gleichzusetzen ist und auch Einstriche bei der Radikalität der OP bedeuten kann.
Was ich damit meine ist, dass DaVinci Sinn macht solange man keine Einstriche in der definitiven Heilung alleine nur durch die OP eingeht.
Wenn Sie Pech haben und wegen DaVinci mit maximaler Nervenschonung usw ein R1 oder knappes R0 zum Schluss im histopathologischen Bericht steht, dann war DaVinci vermutlich nicht die optimale Wahl, denn Sie werden eine weitere Behandlung (vermutlich Strahlentherapie) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit brauchen.
Somit würde ich es mir ganz genau überlegen und evtl. noch vor einer "schonenden" OP noch weitere Untersuchungen machen lassen.
Ein Urologe der mit dem transrektalen Ultraschall sehr gut umgehen kann, kann oft eine Kapselinfiltration erkennen, dasselbe gilt auch für ein MRT mit Rektalspule.
Falls Sie jetzt Wartezeit bis zur OP haben, würde ich eine der beiden Untersuchungen machen lassen. Bei Verdacht auf T3a (Kapselinfiltration) oder engem Kontakt zum Gefässnervenbündel würde ich in Ihrer Stelle dann die Entscheidung zur "schonenden" Chirugie mir nochmals überlegen und evtl. doch die "Standard-OP" wählen.

----------


## Pinguin

* Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen !*

Hallo Daniel, trotz der im Forum verpönten Anerkennung für gute Beiträge, erlaube ich mir das hiermit schnörkellos.

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich gebe gerne noch einige Erläuterungen zu meinem Vorgehen ab:
Angeschrieben wurden von mir 
- "Prostata-Kompetenz-Zentren"
- Urologische Abteilungen
- Radio-Onkologische-Abteilungen

1. Bei 55.000 Neubetroffenen pro Jahr handelt vermutlich nicht jeder so wie ich - ich würde schätzen jeder 1.000ste.

2. Alle Ärzte (Prof., Dr., PD, leitender Arzt, Chefarzt, Oa, was auch immer für eine Kapazität) haben freiwillig geantwortet.

3. Ich habe teilweise mehrfach und lang (bis zu 30 Min.!) mit den "Kapazitäten" telefoniert.

4. I.d.R. wurde ich sogar angerufen!

5. Mails habe ich teilweise innerhalb von Stunden sogar per Laptop aus Orlando bekommen (dort zur Zeit ein Kongreß für Fachärzte).

6. Ich hatte zu keiner Zeit den Eindruck, dass ich eine dieser Kapazitäten von der Arbeit (OP, Sprechstunde, Fortbildung...) abhalte - das einem anderen Erkrankten diese Kapazität jetzt fehlen würde.

7. Ganz im Gegenteil: ich hatte den Eindruck, und das wurde mir dann von meinem Gegenüber auch nicht nur einmal bestätigt, dass wir ein intensives Fachgespräch führen.

8. Es war oftmals ein Geben und Nehmen, bei dem mir die Kapazität Respekt gezollt hat für das immense fachliche Interesse meinerseits - und Verständnis für meine detaillierten Nachfragen.

9. Einige Kapazitäten hatten das Bedürfnis in die Tiefe der Therapie-Thematik zu gehen, wie sonst bleibt jemand so lange im Gespräch - wenn nur larifari geredet wird?

10. Keinem der Kapazitäten ist bisher eine so detaillierte PKH zugesandt worden ("ich könnte ihnen fast eine Therapieentscheidung nennen, ohne Sie zu sehen").

11.  Alle Gesprächspartner hatten höchstes Verständnis für mein intensives Nachfragen - obwohl fast alle sagten: "so jemand wie Sie habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört, freue mich wenn wir uns kennenlernen."

12. Als ein namentliches Beispiel darf ich PD Dr. Haese vom UKE Hamburg/Martiniklinik nennen.
Ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass er vermutlich hier im Forum namentlich erscheint.
Nachdem ich gestern noch berichtete, dass sich niemand von dort gemeldet hatte, erhielt ich nun heute einen weiteren positiven Rückruf:
a) nachdem Dr. Haese abends (ca. 18.00 Uhr) aus dem OP kam!
b) wir sprachen mindestens 20 Minuten
c) ich war begeistert von der detaillierten Beschreibung seiner Vorgehensweise bei einer OP!
d) er stellte ganz sachlich die Bestrahlungstherapie als weitere Möglichkeit in den Raum

13. Ich überlege, wie ich diese gesammelten Informationen an interessierte Forumsmitglieder weitergeben kann.

14. Ich habe wieder viele positive Reaktionen zu dieser Aktion erhalten - zwei kritische Texte wurden ins öffentliche Forum gestellt!

Warum schreibe ich die Kliniken an?


Ich spreche mit meinem Operateur/Radiologen direkt. Er hat die Möglichkeit eine Vertrauensbasis aufzubauen. Das gelang nicht jedem.Ich höre genau hin/frage gezielt nach: Schnittränder, Rezidiv, Lymphknoten, Lymphfluß, Wahrscheinlichkeiten, Klammern oder Faden, Strahlungsleistung, Boost, Strahlungstage, Gesamtmenge der Strahlung, Fixierung des Patienten, Schutz der anderen Organe, Schablonen,Ich frage nach zuletzt behandelte Patientennamen: es gibt tatsächlich Patienten - wie mich - die man anrufen oder anmailen kann. Ich denke die besten Erfahrungen, die man bekommen kann.Ich frage nach Statistik, wie oft, wie lange, seit wann wird die Therapie durchgeführtDie Kosten aus erster Hand: unglaublich welche Unterschiede es gibt, für die gleiche Sachleistung. Das Honorar für ärztliche Leistung kann auch schon mal das dreifache betragen.Unterkunft für Angehörige in der Nähe, oder in der Klinik- Schwesternwohnheim? Es gibt nichts, was unmöglich ist.Bei Anfahrtswegen von bis zu 700 Km halte ich den Vergleich für immens wichtig.
Für mich, und ich stelle mir vor, auch für viele Erkrankte vor einer Therapieentscheidung, waren diese Gespräche (sind noch nicht gänzlich abgeschlossen) wichtig und enorm hilfreich.

BERNET

----------


## Wolfjanz

[quote=BERNET;38193]Guten Abend zusammen,

ich gebe gerne noch einige Erläuterungen zu meinem Vorgehen ab:
Angeschrieben wurden von mir 
- "Prostata-Kompetenz-Zentren"
- Urologische Abteilungen
- Radio-Onkologische-Abteilungen

1. Bei 55.000 Neubetroffenen pro Jahr handelt vermutlich nicht jeder so wie ich - ich würde schätzen jeder 1.000ste.

2. Alle Ärzte (Prof., Dr., PD, leitender Arzt, Chefarzt, Oa, was auch immer für eine Kapazität) haben freiwillig geantwortet.

3. Ich habe teilweise mehrfach und lang (bis zu 30 Min.!) mit den "Kapazitäten" telefoniert.

4. I.d.R. wurde ich sogar angerufen!

5. Mails habe ich teilweise innerhalb von Stunden sogar per Laptop aus Orlando bekommen (dort zur Zeit ein Kongreß für Fachärzte).

6. Ich hatte zu keiner Zeit den Eindruck, dass ich eine dieser Kapazitäten von der Arbeit (OP, Sprechstunde, Fortbildung...) abhalte - das einem anderen Erkrankten diese Kapazität jetzt fehlen würde.

7. Ganz im Gegenteil: ich hatte den Eindruck, und das wurde mir dann von meinem Gegenüber auch nicht nur einmal bestätigt, dass wir ein intensives Fachgespräch führen.

8. Es war oftmals ein Geben und Nehmen, bei dem mir die Kapazität Respekt gezollt hat für das immense fachliche Interesse meinerseits - und Verständnis für meine detaillierten Nachfragen.

9. Einige Kapazitäten hatten das Bedürfnis in die Tiefe der Therapie-Thematik zu gehen, wie sonst bleibt jemand so lange im Gespräch - wenn nur larifari geredet wird?

10. Keinem der Kapazitäten ist bisher eine so detaillierte PKH zugesandt worden ("ich könnte ihnen fast eine Therapieentscheidung nennen, ohne Sie zu sehen").

11.  Alle Gesprächspartner hatten höchstes Verständnis für mein intensives Nachfragen - obwohl fast alle sagten: "so jemand wie Sie habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört, freue mich wenn wir uns kennenlernen."

12. Als ein namentliches Beispiel darf ich PD Dr. Haese vom UKE Hamburg/Martiniklinik nennen.
Ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass er vermutlich hier im Forum namentlich erscheint.
Nachdem ich gestern noch berichtete, dass sich niemand von dort gemeldet hatte, erhielt ich nun heute einen weiteren positiven Rückruf:
a) nachdem Dr. Haese abends (ca. 18.00 Uhr) aus dem OP kam!
b) wir sprachen mindestens 20 Minuten
c) ich war begeistert von der detaillierten Beschreibung seiner Vorgehensweise bei einer OP!
d) er stellte ganz sachlich die Bestrahlungstherapie als weitere Möglichkeit in den Raum

13. Ich überlege, wie ich diese gesammelten Informationen an interessierte Forumsmitglieder weitergeben kann.

14. Ich habe wieder viele positive Reaktionen zu dieser Aktion erhalten - zwei kritische Texte wurden ins öffentliche Forum gestellt!

Warum schreibe ich die Kliniken an?


Ich spreche mit meinem Operateur/Radiologen direkt. Er hat die Möglichkeit eine Vertrauensbasis aufzubauen. Das gelang nicht jedem.Ich höre genau hin/frage gezielt nach: Schnittränder, Rezidiv, Lymphknoten, Lymphfluß, Wahrscheinlichkeiten, Klammern oder Faden, Strahlungsleistung, Boost, Strahlungstage, Gesamtmenge der Strahlung, Fixierung des Patienten, Schutz der anderen Organe, Schablonen,Ich frage nach zuletzt behandelte Patientennamen: es gibt tatsächlich Patienten - wie mich - die man anrufen oder anmailen kann. Ich denke die besten Erfahrungen, die man bekommen kann.Ich frage nach Statistik, wie oft, wie lange, seit wann wird die Therapie durchgeführtDie Kosten aus erster Hand: unglaublich welche Unterschiede es gibt, für die gleiche Sachleistung. Das Honorar für ärztliche Leistung kann auch schon mal das dreifache betragen.Unterkunft für Angehörige in der Nähe, oder in der Klinik- Schwesternwohnheim? Es gibt nichts, was unmöglich ist.Bei Anfahrtswegen von bis zu 700 Km halte ich den Vergleich für immens wichtig.
Für mich, und ich stelle mir vor, auch für viele Erkrankte vor einer Therapieentscheidung, waren diese Gespräche (sind noch nicht gänzlich abgeschlossen) wichtig und enorm hilfreich.

BERNET
/quote]

lieber BERNET
mein Grossvater (ein gestandener Bajuware) pflegte zu sagen:

*WER VIEL FRÄGT GEHT VIEL IRR*´

Alles Gute für Deine Therapieentscheidung und achte Murphy´s Law (es ist nicht immer alles planbar im Leben)
viel Glück, mein Lieber
Wolf Janz, Mannheim

----------


## HorstK

Mein lieber Mann "alter" Tae-Kwon-Do-Kämpfer Frank (BERNET)!

Du könntest evtl. auch ein Medizinjournalist sein oder werden.
Schon jetzt scheinst Du von Hamburg bis Starnberg, oder noch weiter, bei der Ärzteschaft bekannt zu sein.

Laß Dich nicht hetzen, aber warte auch nicht so lange bist Du so alt bist wie ich *:-)*

Ich wünsche Dir auf Deinem Therapie-Entscheidungsweg weiterhin alles Gute!

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

lass Dich nicht beirren. Informiere Dich so umfangreich, wie Du es für nötig und richtig hältst, denn eines haben alle kurativen Therapien gemeinsam, nämlich sie sind irreversibel, und man muss mit den eventuellen unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen leben, wie auch mit dem eventuellen Misserfolg. Und deshalb finde ich eine sorgfältige Prüfung vor der Therapieentscheidung gut und richtig!

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Daniel Schmidt !

*Zum Thema Nebenwirkungen > ED*
(einige Zitate):

Bernhard A.:_Diese tritt bei den beiden Brachy-Therapien bei 10-30 % der Patienten auf. Aber auch diese betroffene Gruppe kann sich durchaus noch mit Viagra und Co. weiterhelfen. Bei Iher alleinigen Bestrahlung sind die Werte wesentlich schlechter. (Befragung eines Professors der Osnabrücker Strahlentherapie_

Daniel Schmidt:_Der Wert bei externer Strahlentherapie liegt bei ca. 40%._

Bernhard A.:_Und wie Sie sogar selber zugeben, bei OP und Bestrahlung sehr schlecht._ 

Daniel Schmidt: _Dies ist richtig._ 

Aus einem anderer Thread:
Daniel Schmidt:
_Mit 49 Jahren würde ich mich operieren lassen._
_Mit 69 Jahren würde ich mich bestrahlen lassen._
_Mit 59 Jahren würde ich lange nachdenken..._


Meldung der DKG vom 06.04.2009 (Von Dieter aus Husum) > ein Auszug
_Krebstherapien sollen möglichst das Leben der Betroffenen verlängern. Doch das allein reicht heute für eine positive Beurteilung von Therapien nicht aus: Auch die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen steht im Mittelpunkt der Forschungsbemühungen. Sie soll sich möglichst nicht oder nur wenig infolge der Behandlung verschlechtern_*.*


Meine weitere Meinung zu diesem Thema:
Wie lange wird es bei der PK-Behandlung noch dauern, bis die Ärzte den vorgenannten fettgedruckten Satz endlich beherzigen. Ihre Behandlungs-Empfehlungen sind daran jedenfalls noch in keiner weise ausgerichtet.

Gruß 
Bernhard A.

----------


## silver dollar

> Meine weitere Meinung zu diesem Thema:
> Wie lange wird es bei der PK-Behandlung noch dauern, bis die Ärzte den vorgenannten fettgedruckten Satz endlich beherzigen. Ihre Behandlungs-Empfehlungen sind daran jedenfalls noch in keiner weise ausgerichtet.
> 
> Gruß 
> Bernhard A.


Moin Bernhard,

Traeume weiter. Im Aerzte "bashing" unschlagbar, von der kurativen Realitaet meilenweit weg. Kein Arzt wird vorsaetzlich und/oder fahrlaessig die Lebensqualitatet des Patienten einschraenken, weil April ist und die Sonne scheint. Wenn er aber kurativ ein Karzinom angeht, welches statistisch der Patient sonst nicht ueberlebt und damit Kompromisse hinsichtlich Lebensqualitaet versus Heilung eingeht und das selbstverstaendlich seinem Patienten vorher erklaert was dann ?. Bemuehungen einstellen wegen Lebensqualitaet und dem Patienten erklaeren es ist besser am Karzinom aber mit Lebensqualitatet zu sterben, als kuriert aber mit verminderter Lebensqualitaet zu ueberleben ??.

Man kann es sich mit Schlagworten auch einfach machen, die dann kommenden Faelle sehen ich/wir monatlich in der lokalen SHG.

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
zum Thema da Vinci muss ich eine Anmerkung machen: Das mit der besseren Übersicht bei der offenen OP möchte ich anzweifeln. Auf der Seite http://urology.jhu.edu/prostate/video1.php?var=RRP.php kann man sich selbst ein Bild machen. Da ist auch nicht viel mit Übersicht. 
Beim da vinci Verfahren, insbesondere mit dem neuen Gerät, gibt es weit mehr zu sehen. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die Skalierung und Filterung der Bewegungen des Operateurs.
Ich und auch viele andere haben sehr gute Erfahrungen, was die Nebenwirkungen angeht, gemacht.

----------


## Pinguin

*Man kann es sich mit Schlagworten auch einfach machen

*Hallo Günther, dieser Thread wurde von BERNET ausgelöst, also Frank, wie er  hat verlauten lassen. Inzwischen haben sich hier etliche gestandene Forumsbenutzer zu Wort gemeldet. Warum nun Bernhard so verbissen den emsigen Daniel attackiert, erschließt sich mir nicht. Selbst meine allgemein formulierten Erklärungen mit der Bitte zur neutralen bzw. objektiven Bewertung von Meinungen zu bestimmten Therapievorschlägen  machten eine nachträgliche Erläuterung erforderlich.  Mir ist nicht bekannt, wem wir es zu verdanken haben, dass dieser Daniel trotz teilweise heftiger Kritik an seiner Ausdrucksweise und seiner manchmal etwas überheblichen Art - er ist in seiner Wortwahl nicht gerade zimperlich - uns bislang erhalten geblieben ist. Bernhards Idealvorstellung von einem Mediziner wird wohl immer ein Traum bleiben. Kleine Kompromisse sollte man schon anstreben und ein wenig Toleranz zeigen. Ärzte - ich habe es heute wohl schon mal so gesehen - sind auch Betroffene und immer auch noch Menschen wie Du und ich und Bernhard.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Guenther (silver dollar) !

Von dir ein Zitat:
_Traeume weiter. Im Aerzte "bashing" unschlagbar, von der kurativen Realitaet meilenweit weg._

Vermutlich habe ich zu wenig erklärt. Aber für mich war es selbstverständlich, daß ein Arzt nur dann auf die Nebenwirkungen schauen *sollte*, wenn die Aussichten auf Heilung, bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien, nahezu gleich sind.
Und gerade an diesem Punkt habe ich meine Probleme mit dem derzeitigen "Urologischem Standart" ! Es werden eben nicht *alle* zur Verfügung stehenden Behandlungsmöglichkeiten ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Guenther (silver dollar) !
> 
> Von dir ein Zitat:
> _Traeume weiter. Im Aerzte "bashing" unschlagbar, von der kurativen Realitaet meilenweit weg._
> 
> Vermutlich habe ich zu wenig erklärt. Aber für mich war es selbstverständlich, daß ein Arzt nur dann auf die Nebenwirkungen schauen *sollte*, wenn die Aussichten auf Heilung, bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien, nahezu gleich sind.
> Und gerade an diesem Punkt habe ich meine Probleme mit dem derzeitigen "Urologischem Standart" ! Es werden eben nicht *alle* zur Verfügung stehenden Behandlungsmöglichkeiten ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Ich habe bereits in einem früheren Beitrag erläutert warum die Heilungschancen nicht gleich sind.
OP+Strahlentherapie bei pT3 läuft nun mal besser als Strahlentherapie+Hormontherapie bei cT3.

Das ist der jetzige Stand. Der Unterschied macht sich aber nun bei diesen Patienten bemerkbar, die eine lange Zeit noch vor sich haben. Vermutlich Patienten, die eine Lebenserwartung von 15+ Jahren vor sich. Das sind die 40-,50- und frühe 60-jährigen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> zum Thema da Vinci muss ich eine Anmerkung machen: Das mit der besseren Übersicht bei der offenen OP möchte ich anzweifeln. Auf der Seite http://urology.jhu.edu/prostate/video1.php?var=RRP.php kann man sich selbst ein Bild machen. Da ist auch nicht viel mit Übersicht. 
> Beim da vinci Verfahren, insbesondere mit dem neuen Gerät, gibt es weit mehr zu sehen. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die Skalierung und Filterung der Bewegungen des Operateurs.
> Ich und auch viele andere haben sehr gute Erfahrungen, was die Nebenwirkungen angeht, gemacht.


*Mein Problem ist nicht das DaVinci Verfahren als roboterassistierte Chirurgie, sondern die laparoskopische Prostatektomie. Sie ist meines Erachtens eine Angelegenheit, die nicht für alle Patienten geeignet ist.*
Es gibt dazu Daten:

1.
_Utilization and outcomes of minimally invasive radical prostatectomy._ 
_Hu JC; Wang Q; Pashos CL; Lipsitz SR; Keating NL_
_J Clin Oncol. 2008 May 10;26(14):2278-84._ 
Die Autoren haben hier die Ergebnisse der minimal invasiven Chirurgie mit der offenen Chirurgie beim Prostatakarzinom verglichen.
9,1% der Patienten mit der offenen Prostatektomie brauchten eine weitere Therapie nach der OP verglichen mit 27,8% der Patienten mit der laparoskopischen Chirurgie. Diese war meistens Strahlentherapie oder Hormontherapie.


2.
_Laparoscopic radical prostatectomy: oncological evaluation after 1,000 cases a Montsouris Institute._ 
_Guillonneau B; el-Fettouh H; Baumert H; Cathelineau X; Doublet JD; Fromont G; Vallancien G_ 
_J Urol 2003 Apr;169(4):1261-6._
Diese Studie beschreibt die Gründe weswegen das obengenannte Problem entstehen könnte. Bei den Kollegen lag die Rate an R1-Resektionen im Fallen von pT2b-Tumoren bei 18% und im Fallen von pT3a-Tumoren bei 30%. Alle Patienten wurden mit laparoskopischer Chirurgie behandelt.


Die Hoffnung ist, dass das DaVinci Verfahren diese Probleme beheben. Allerdings scheinen die Vorteile des Systems eher in der Verminderung von Nebenwirkungen und nicht in der Vermeidung von R1-Resektionen zu sein.
 Letzteres wäre ja auch unmöglich. Der Roboter kann ja nicht spüren, wann er durch Tumor schneidet und wann nicht.


Zusammenfassend wäre ich bei höheren Stadien und jungen Patienten eher vorsichtig DaVinci zu nehmen. Das sind meistens die Situationen wo die Tumoren aggressiver wachsen können und ein solches Verfahren zu inkompletten Tumornetfernungen beitragen könnte.
Ich denke aber, dass das Systen durchaus seinen Stellenwert bei den frühen Tumorstadien und bei (älteren) Patienten mit Nebenerkrankungen, die eine offene Chirurgie nicht gut vertragen würde (aber gerne eine Operation und keine Bestrahlung hätten) geeignet. Letztere würden auch vermutlich am meisten von weniger postoperativen Nebenwirkungen profitieren, weil sie sich oft davon nur schwer und unvollständig erholen können.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Daniel,

ich habe deine Beiträge zu meinem Fall selbstverständlich zur Kenntnis genommen.
Um meine Therapieentscheidung zu treffen, möchte ich mir auch über die kurative Möglichkeit der Bestrahlung noch eine bessere Meinung bilden.

Unter den 15 Kliniken sind auch 3 Strahlenkliniken/Radioonkologische Abteilungen. Leider habe ich nur aus einer Klinik bisher eine Antwort - die ich nicht zur Meinungsbildung und zur Verbesserung meiner Informationen gebrauchen konnte.

Von den beiden anderen Kliniken (Köln + München RDI) habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Mein Zeitfenster "Krebsdiagnose - Therapiebeginn" schließt sich langsam.

Vielleicht hast du für mich noch etwas mehr an Fakten, Studien, Ratschlägen.

Insbesondere zu dem mehrfach in diesem Thread gemachten Vorschlag: äußere Bestrahlung in Kombination mit "Afterloading".

"Mit 49 würde ich mich operieren lassen" hilft mir noch nicht richtig.

BERNET

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wie wäre es mit einem Besuch in Tübingen?

Ich halte nicht sehr viel von schriftlichen Anfragen. Das Patientengespräch ist wichtiger. Also, einfach in Tübingen anrufen, Termin ausmachen, dorthin fahren und mit den Strahlentherapeuten reden.

Kombinationen aus Afterloading+externe Strahlentherapie werden nur in wenigen Zentren in Deutschland angeboten, in Tübingen meines Wissens nicht.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Daniel Schmidt !

Kombinierte Therapien für den höheren Risikobereich:

1) .......OP ..........Äuß. Bestahlung(später) ...Hormonblockade
2) Afterloading .....Äuß. Bestrahlung .............Hormonblockade
3) ....---- ...........Äuß. Bestrahlung .............Hormonblockade

Vorstehende kleine Tabelle verdeutlicht wie Sie zu ihrem angeblich "besseren ??" Ergebniss kommen.

Sie vergleichen nur Reihe 1) + 3) ! 
Schon ohne ärztliche Ausbildung sieht man, daß Reihe 1) besser sein muß.
Reihe 2) gibt es für Sie nicht. Dabei stellt sich immer heraus, daß Reihe 2) kurativ ebenbürtig oder sogar besser ist. 

Die Nebenwirkungen sind in Reihe 2) jedoch *entschieden geringer !* (Bestätigen Sie sogar)

In einem Punkt haben Sie recht. Es gibt in Deutschland noch viel zu wenig Centren, die die Therapie in Reihe 2) qualitativ hochwertig anbieten können.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## silver dollar

> *Man kann es sich mit Schlagworten auch einfach machen*
> 
> Hallo Günther, dieser Thread wurde von BERNET ausgelöst, also Frank, wie er hat verlauten lassen. Inzwischen haben sich hier etliche gestandene Forumsbenutzer zu Wort gemeldet. Warum nun Bernhard so verbissen den emsigen Daniel attackiert, erschließt sich mir nicht. Selbst meine allgemein formulierten Erklärungen mit der Bitte zur neutralen bzw. objektiven Bewertung von Meinungen zu bestimmten Therapievorschlägen machten eine nachträgliche Erläuterung erforderlich. Mir ist nicht bekannt, wem wir es zu verdanken haben, dass dieser Daniel trotz teilweise heftiger Kritik an seiner Ausdrucksweise und seiner manchmal etwas überheblichen Art - er ist in seiner Wortwahl nicht gerade zimperlich - uns bislang erhalten geblieben ist. Bernhards Idealvorstellung von einem Mediziner wird wohl immer ein Traum bleiben. Kleine Kompromisse sollte man schon anstreben und ein wenig Toleranz zeigen. Ärzte - ich habe es heute wohl schon mal so gesehen - sind auch Betroffene und immer auch noch Menschen wie Du und ich und Bernhard.


Moin Harald,

ich habe nichts gegen die sehr direkte Art die Daniel als Strahlentherapeut an den Tag legt. Er sagt doch ganz deutlich und wiederholt das immer wieder, dass er ein Anhaenger der Evidenzmedizin ist, dafuer muss man sich doch weder schaemen noch entschuldigen. Jeder fuer sich kann dann doch immer eine von der reinen Evidenzlehre abweichende Entscheidung treffen. Der ab und zu etwas rauhere Ton in diesem Forum scheint ihm wenig auszumachen, was ich sehr positiv empfinde, man (Mann) kann an sich niemals genug an Energie in die Diagnose investieren, nur mit genuegend Kenntnis kann man (Mann) sich dann an das Thema Therapie machen, um dann mit Erst- und Zweitmeinung (mehr brauchts m. E. nicht) zu definieren was zwischen AS, kurativ (RPE oder Strahlentherapie in allen Formen)und palliativ genehm ist. Ich bin nicht so weit weg von Dir und Bernhard, ja es wird noch uebertherapiert obwohl der Weg besser wird und eine zunehmend juengere Urologengeneration die Dinge anders angeht. Ich bin nur dann kritisch, wenn es unerklaerte einfach dahingwerfene Idealvorstellungen ohne jede Erklaerung gibt, glaube mir, in der SHG (ich habe die Demut eine zu leiten)hoerst Du dann ganz schnell diese Argumente sehr unreflektiert, an sich brauchen solche Betroffene, die nach Biopsie eine Entscheidung treffen muessen / sollen alle Kraft um richtig zu handeln.

Das nur zur Erklaerung warum ich hier mal etwas direkter war.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Guenther (silver dollar) !
> 
> Von dir ein Zitat:
> _Traeume weiter. Im Aerzte "bashing" unschlagbar, von der kurativen Realitaet meilenweit weg._
> 
> Vermutlich habe ich zu wenig erklärt. Aber für mich war es selbstverständlich, daß ein Arzt nur dann auf die Nebenwirkungen schauen *sollte*, wenn die Aussichten auf Heilung, bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien, nahezu gleich sind.
> Und gerade an diesem Punkt habe ich meine Probleme mit dem derzeitigen "Urologischem Standart" ! Es werden eben nicht *alle* zur Verfügung stehenden Behandlungsmöglichkeiten ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Moin Bernhard,

ich habe Dich verstanden, ja es war etwas hingeworfen ohne Erklaerung. Um hier keinen unnoetigen weiteren Platz zu verschwenden siehe bitte meinen Kommentar an Harald, der sich ja ebenfalls eingebracht hat, denke das erklaert dann etwas mehr meinen Einwand.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo BERNET,
ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum du mit deiner Behandlung nicht schon längst angefangen hast, über deinen Mut und/oder deine Geduld kann ich mich nur wundern!
Bei mir lag zwischen Biopsie und Operation nur eine Woche, und das habe ich nie bereut. Wer heute googeln kann, weiß innerhalb weniger Tage, was zu tun ist und was nicht.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.
Gruss,
Werner

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo BERNET,
> ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum du mit deiner Behandlung nicht schon längst angefangen hast, über deinen Mut und/oder deine Geduld kann ich mich nur wundern!
> Bei mir lag zwischen Biopsie und Operation nur eine Woche, und das habe ich nie bereut. Wer heute googeln kann, weiß innerhalb weniger Tage, was zu tun ist und was nicht.
> Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.
> Gruss,
> Werner




Hallo Werner Sg,

Du hast mir schon oft geschrieben, aber

ich wundere mich über DICH - Entscheidung in 

7 Tagen!?

Jeder Mensch reagiert individuell,
ich bin 7 Jahre jünger,
Mein Fall liegt anders,
komplizierter,
GS-Faktor,
Tastbefund,
Kapselüberschreitung?
Foamy Gland Befund,
sehr kleine Prostata,
PSA 0,46...

Ich habe mir, nachdem ich klar denken konnte (ein paar Tage nach dem Biopsie-Ergebnis), eine Zeitspanne von 3 Monaten gesetzt:
Stanzbiopsie bis Therapiebeginn

Die werde ich auch einhalten.

Vor drei Tagen bin ich auf eine Statistik der Martiniklinik gestossen, von der ich mich bestätigt fühlte:


  Interessant ist eine Veröffentlichung aus der Martiniklinik. 
  Die wohl renommierteste Klinik Deutschlands (vielleicht auch Europas), die sich ausschließlich mit dem Prostata-Karzinom beschäftigt, und nur dieses Karzinom therapiert.
  Zitat:
     Wir konnten zeigen, daß eine Wartezeit vor der Operation   von bis zu 3 Monaten keine negativen Auswirkungen auf das PSA-Rezidiv hat    und das, obwohl keine antiandrogene Hormontherapie in der Wartezeit bis zur   Operation gegeben wurde. Hierzu wurden die Daten von 795 Patienten nach   radikaler Prostatektomie aus den Jahren 1992  2000 ausgewertet. 25 % dieser   Patienten hatten in einer mittleren Verlaufsbeobachtung von 33 Monaten ein   PSA-Rezidiv, die Wartezeit zwischen Diagnosestellung und Operation betrug   zwischen 5 und 518 Tage (im Mittel 62 Tage, also 2 Monate). Wir haben in   einer multivariaten Analyse untersucht, ob das klinische Stadium, der   präoperative PSA-Wert, der Gleason-Score in den Biopsien und die Tage von der   Diagnose bis zur Operation Einfluß auf das PSA-Rezidiv haben. In dem gesamten   Patientenkollektiv konnte bei in der alleinigen Berücksichtigung der   Wartezeit kein Einfluss auf die Prognose gefunden werden. In einer   multivariaten Analyse hatten der PSA Wert, der Gleason-Grad in der Biopsie   sowie das klinische Stadium einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Prognose,   nicht aber die Zeit zwischen Biopsie und Operation.Wir haben dann noch die   Analyse auf die Patienten beschränkt, die aggressive Tumoranteile   (Gleason-Grad 7 und mehr) in der Biopsie aufwiesen. Dies ist die Gruppe, wo   man am ehesten befürchten würde, dass sich die Wartezeit bis zur Operation   negativ auf die Heilungsrate auswirkt. Hier beschränkten wir uns weiterhin   auf die Patienten, welche weniger als 31 Tage Wartezeit bis zur Operation   hatten, und verglichen diese mit 54 Patienten, die mehr als 70 Tage haben   warten müssen. Auch in dieser Subanalyse fand sich erneut kein signifikanter   Unterschied in den Heilungsraten.Unsere Untersuchung bestätigt die   Ergebnisse, welche die Arbeitsgruppe um WALSH aus der Johns Hopkins   Universität jüngst publizierte. In der amerikanischen Untersuchung fand sich   ebenfalls kein Einfluss der Wartezeit auf die Prognose. Kritisch anzumerken   ist bei beiden Studien, dass der überwiegende Anteil der Patienten zwischen 6   und 10m Wochen auf die Operation warteten; in diesem Zeitrahmen hat die   Wartezeit keinen Einfluss. Unbeantwortet bleibt jedoch weiterhin die Frage,   ab wann eine Therapieverzögerung tatsächlich für den Betroffenen kritisch   wird. Was bedeuten diese Ergebnisse für unsere tägliche Praxis? 
*Wir werden   dem Patienten, dem eine Therapieentscheidung schwer fällt oder der sich zuvor   eine 2. oder 3 Meinung einholen möchte sagen können, dass er dies ohne   Zeitdruck und ohne Beeinträchtigung des Behandlungserfolges tun kann    zumindest wenn diese Entscheidungsfindung nicht länger als ca. 3 Monate   dauert. Wir halten dies für eine sehr wichtige Information, da Studien auch   zeigen konnten, dass gut informierte Patienten grundsätzlich mit dem   Behandlungserfolg zufriedener sind.*

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Sie vergleichen nur Reihe 1) + 3)


Reihe 2 unterscheidet sich nur wenig in den Ergebnissen von Reihe 3.




> Schon ohne ärztliche Ausbildung sieht man, daß Reihe 1) besser sein muß.


Eben nicht.
Es gibt eine Reihe von Tumorerkrankungen wo die Kombination aus OP und Strahlentherapie verglichen mit der Strahlentherapie alleine gleich abschneidet.
Beispiel: Gebärmutterhalskrebs ab Stadium IIb.
Ich sage es Ihnen nochmals, es kommt nicht auf die Logik an. 
Es kommt auf den Beweis durch wissenschaftliche Methoden.





> Reihe 2) gibt es für Sie nicht. Dabei stellt sich immer heraus, daß Reihe 2) kurativ ebenbürtig oder sogar besser ist.


Afterloading ist auch eine Form von Strahlentherapie. Genauso, wie ich in Reihe 3 nicht unterschieden habe zwischen Protonen, Tomotherapie, 3D-konformale Bestrahlung, habe ich auch die Brachytherapie mittels Afterloading nicht extra aufgeührt.
Nach dem jetzigen Kenntnisstand ist die Afterloading-Brachytherapie zusammen mit perkutaner Strahlentherapi der alleiningen perkutanen Strahlentherapie in den Ergebnissen ähnlich. Ein eindeutiger Vorteil kann aktuell nicht bewiesen werden.





> Die Nebenwirkungen sind in Reihe 2) jedoch entschieden geringer !


Nicht unbedingt.
Vergessen Sie nicht, dass die Brachytherapie einen (kleinen) chirurgischen Eingriff voraussetzt. Die Oberflächendoses an der Harnröhre sind ebenfalls oft ziemlich hoch, somit kann man nicht definitiv sagen, dass die Langzeitfolgen des Afterloadings weniger sind.
Ein signifikanter Unterschied in Nebenwirkungen zugunsten des Afterloadings konnte bislang nicht demonstriert werden.

----------


## JoScho

> .
> 
> 
> Vor drei Tagen bin ich auf eine Statistik der Martiniklinik gestossen, von der ich mich bestätigt fühlte:


Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

JoScho

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Bernet,
schau Dir mein Profil an. Ich hatte zwar einen höheren PSA, sonst aber ähnliche Werte. Wurde in der UKE HH zufriedenstellend operiert.
Wenn Du Dich zur OP entscheidest kläre im Vorfeld ab ob beidseitig Nervschonend operiert werden kann. Das kann im Bezug auf die Potenz in 
Deinen " Jugendlichen Alter " sehr wichtig sein. 
Wie schon geschrieben glaube auch ich das Du durch die OP auf Dauer den
Prostata-Krebs los bist. Mir wurde es so mitgeteilt.

Alles  Gute

Manfred

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde

Zitat: "Wie schon geschrieben glaube auch ich das Du durch die OP auf Dauer den Prostata-Krebs los bist. Mir wurde es so mitgeteilt."

Es wurde schon viel mitgeteilt, wenn der Tag lang ist, das haben viele schon viele geglaupt. Lasst euch die Aussagen schriftlich geben, woher will der Operateur das wissen? Achtet beim pinkeln auf Klammern, auch das haben wir schon gehört.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Konrad - Konrad*

Bitte, lass Dich nicht so gehen. Das hast Du doch bei allem Verständnis für Deine manchmal nachzuvollziehenden Gründe nicht nötig. Lass die Kirche im Dorf. So sanft, wie Dich der Strahlentherapeut Daniel versucht hat zu bremsen, um nicht zu üppig die Ärzteschaft kollektiv zu kritisieren, kommt Du bei einem etwas hart gesotteneren Berufskollegen nicht weg. Du hast schon mal Besserung versprochen!!

P.S.: Meine Frau, lieber Konrad, rät mir immer, mich nicht an negativen Beispielen zu orientieren. Die Sache mit den Klammern war doch wohl ein Ausrutscher, selbst, wenn sich das wiederholt haben könnte. Wie groß mögen wohl die Klammern gewesen sein, wenn man sie beim Wasser lassen verlor?

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe gestern die Veranstaltung im Klinikum in München besucht.
Es wurde allgemein über das PK referiert, aber insbesondere für den neu angeschafften "daVinci"-Roboter akquiriert.

Übrigens: Dort wird auch KEINE Zuzahlung für das Gerät verlangt.
Allerdings hat das komplette OP-Team um Prof. Gschwend erst 50 OP' s durchgeführt!

Prof. Gschwend sagte mir, dass dort im Hause bei der Benutzung des "da-Vinci"-Systems während der OP Titan-Klemmen zum verschließen von Gefäßen benutzt werden, die für immer im Patienten verbleiben.

*Eine Frage an das Forum:

Hat das keine Bedeutung, falls der Patient später noch bestrahlt werden müsste?*

BERNET

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Prof. Gschwend sagte mir, dass dort im Hause bei der Benutzung des "da-Vinci"-Systems während der OP Titan-Klemmen zum verschließen von Gefäßen benutzt werden, die für immer im Patienten verbleiben.
> 
> *Eine Frage an das Forum:
> 
> Hat das keine Bedeutung, falls der Patient später noch bestrahlt werden müsste?*
> 
> BERNET


Nein, keine Sorge.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Prof. Gschwendt war vor seiner Berufung nach München Prof. an der Uniklinik Ulm, Abtlg. Urologie, und hatte dort einen hervorragenden Ruf als guter Operateur. Falls Du Dich zur Ektomie entscheidest, ist er sicherlich keine schlechte Adresse.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

mich beschäftigt eine weitere Frage, bitte um Meinungen dazu.

Wenn standardmäßig (nach Lehrbuch?) im Rahmen der RPE operiert wird, besteht mehr oder weniger die Gefahr der Inkontinenz.
Nun ist mir durch private Nachricht folgende Darstellung zugetragen worden:

*Zur Inkontinenz kommt es durch Vernarbungen am Schließmuskel, hergerufen durch die vom Operateur gesetzten Nähte zur Herstellung der Anastomose. Also darf dort nicht genäht werden, um den Schließmuskel nicht iatrogen zu schädigen.* 

Ist das regelmäßig so?
Gibt es Alternativen?
Wer hat Erfahrungen?

BERNET

----------


## vaukaa

Bernet,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle mich an der Uni immatrikulieren und das erste klinische Semester beginnen. In round about 7-8 Jahren kannst Deinen Facharzt haben (Urologie) und Dich dann selbst operieren, das reicht schon noch zeitlich für eine gescheite Anastomose.

Im Ernst: Mein Urologie -kein Witz- hat sich vor Jahren selbst vasektomiert, das geht, man glaubt es kaum.     
Also auf geht's, auch für die Gesundheitsreform wär' das ein  Plus. ;-)  Na, ja, das ist eigentlich was für die Plauderecke....

vaukaa

----------


## HorstK

> Also darf dort nicht genäht werden, um den Schließmuskel nicht iatrogen zu schädigen.


Nach diesem "Muster" wird eine erfolgreiche Herstellung der Anastomose gemacht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muffe

Ziemlich verständlich, wenn man Rohre, die dicht sein müßen, wieder mit einander verbinden muß.

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## JürgenS

> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> mich beschäftigt eine weitere Frage, bitte um Meinungen dazu.
> 
> Wenn standardmäßig (nach Lehrbuch?) im Rahmen der RPE operiert wird, besteht mehr oder weniger die Gefahr der Inkontinenz.
> Nun ist mir durch private Nachricht folgende Darstellung zugetragen worden:
> 
> *Zur Inkontinenz kommt es durch Vernarbungen am Schließmuskel, hergerufen durch die vom Operateur gesetzten Nähte zur Herstellung der Anastomose. Also darf dort nicht genäht werden, um den Schließmuskel nicht iatrogen zu schädigen.* 
> 
> ...


Nachdem du so viele Steine umgedreht hast, dreh diesen auch noch um.

JürgenS

----------


## JoScho

> Nach diesem "Muster" wird eine erfolgreiche Herstellung der Anastomose gemacht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muffe
> 
> Ziemlich verständlich, wenn man Rohre, die dicht sein müßen, wieder mit einander verbinden muß.
> 
> Gruß,
> Horst


das mit der Muffen-technik ist einleuchtend, setzt aber voraus, dass beide Enden in etwa gleich groß sind. Ist der Befall zu groß muß der Blasenhals " gerafft" werden.

http://books.google.de/books?id=_Zof...um=1#PPA434,M1

JoScho

----------


## BERNET

> Nachdem du so viele Steine umgedreht hast, dreh diesen auch noch um.
> 
> JürgenS


Durch viel herumstöbern, und zusätzliche Private Nachricht, habe ich auch diesen Stein bereits gedreht.

Mein Beitrag von gestern bezog sich auf diese Person.

Aber vielen Dank nochmals auch dir für diesen tollen Link.
Ich habe nächste Woche meinen Termin dort.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen,

Habe heute die Ergebnisse gleich nach der Untersuchung bekommen.
Laut Dr. keinerlei sichtbare Knochenmetastasen.
Ich sehe jede Menge dunkle Flecken, allerdings alle symetrisch gleich, in beiden Körperhälften.
Die Bildqualität und Auflösung ist allerdings nach meinem Eindruck miserabel.
Ist das immer so? - Oder nur ein schlechtes Gerät.
Die PET-Bilder waren dagegen fantastisch.

BERNET

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo BERNET



> Ich sehe jede Menge dunkle Flecken, allerdings alle symetrisch gleich, in beiden Körperhälften.
> Die Bildqualität und Auflösung ist allerdings nach meinem Eindruck miserabel.


Szintigraphie Aufnahmen sind für einen Leien wie wir wirklich schwer zu deuten! Mein Orthopäde sagte mir, daß wenn wirklich Metastasen in der Aufnahme zu sehen wären, dann sind diese so knall schwarz und fett aufgedruckt, daß man einen Unterschied zu anderen schwarzen Flecken gut erkennen kann!

Diese dunkle Flecken die Du siehst sind meistens degenerative  Veränderungen z.b. Arthrose in den Gelenken das vermehrt das Kontrastmittel mit aufnimmt.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Ich benötige weitere Erfahrungen zu folgendem Sachverhalt:

Bei mir wurden in der pathologischen Referenzbewertung von Prof. Bonkhoff auch Spuren von "foamy gland" entdeckt:

*"Das foamy gland karzinom wächst in mikroazinären und mittelgroßen Drüsenformationen, seltener in kribriformen oder papillären Verbänden und kann sich z.T. auch intraduktal ausbreiten.*  *Wegen der fehlenden Kernatypien werden diese Karzinome in Stanzbiopsien als Grad I-Tumoren eingestuft, sind aber im Prostatektomiepräparat auffällig häufig mit gewöhnlichen, gering differenzierten und kapselüberschreitenden Prostatakarzinomen assoziiert."*


Sollten sich Spuren des Karzinoms schon in den Lymphknoten abgesetzt haben, könnte dann das Verfahren MRT mit Eisenkontrastmittel etwas im Bild darstellen?


Besser als Knochenszinti oder PET?


Wo wird das Verfahren angeboten?


Wer hat Erfahrung mit den Kosten?


BERNET

----------


## HorstK

> Wo wird das Verfahren angeboten?


Diagnostik 
Ultrasmall superparamagnetic iron oxyde (USPIO)
(ultrakleines superparamagnetisches Eisenoxid)

Prof. Dr. Jelle O. Barentsz
Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen 
Postbus 9101 0
NL 6500 HB NIJMEGEN,
Tel.: 0031 24 3614545
E Mail: j.barentsz@rad.umcn.nl).
Prof. Barentsz spricht flieend deutsch.

Die Untersuchung kostet derzeit (Ende 2005) etwa 1.900 . Eine preiswerte bernachtungsmglichkeit besteht auf dem Universittsgelnde. Die Untersuchung wird  natrlich  von den Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen nicht bezahlt. Es besteht nach Aussage von Prof. Barentsz allerdings Hoffnung, dass die Untersuchung knftig etwas billiger angeboten werden kann.
Wer die Untersuchung in Nijmegen durchfhren lassen mchte, sollte sich von seinem behandelnden Arzt fr Prof. Barentsz spezifizieren lassen, was genau mit ihr abgeklrt werden soll.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/

Horst

----------


## Pinguin

*USPIO

*Siehe auch* hier* und *diesen* Beitrag

----------


## BERNET

Danke an die PN, Horst, Hutschi!

Ich habe Prof.Barentsz angemailt.
Er ist bis 26.04.09 auf Reisen.
Er verweist auf eine Kollegin fr dringende Flle.
Ich denke, dass ich umgehend in der nchsten Woche eine Antwort auf die Mail bekomme.

BERNET

----------


## BERNET

Hallo ans Forum!

Prof.Barentsz hat sich gemeldetViele persnliche Gesprche mit Radiologen; Urologen, ChirurgenNeueste Blutwerte vom 29.04.09:Ich habe etwas Dit gelebt und 4Kg Gewicht verloren*PSA fllt auf 0,24 !* 

*Testo fllt auf 4,56*
*NSE fllt auf 13,7*
*Cholesterin fllt auf 165*

*Bitte um Meinungen.*

*BERNET*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

Abnehmen, Dit und noch besser Sport sind fast immer sehr gut fr die Gesundheit und die Blutwerte. Aber Dein Karzinom wirst Du mit diesen Manahmen gem meiner Meinung nicht in Schach halten knnen. Ich halte das Risiko fr zu gro, da bei Dir zu viele Dinge/Parameter anders sind.

Gru Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

meine Therapieentscheidung ist gefallen.

Beginn ist am 04.05.09.

Ich schreibe hier und heute mit Sicherheit nicht meinen letzten Beitrag.
Aber es ist mir ein Bedrfnis eine Zwischenbilanz zu ziehen:
Durch die vielen Beitrge von mir, die ihr ausgehalten und beantwortet habt, habe ich mir ein Wissen angeeignet, das so manchen Gesprchspartner von mir in Erstaunen versetzt hat.

Nur so war es mir mglich

meine Situation einzuschtzen
Ratschlge abzuwgen
und eine Therapieentscheidung zu treffen

Ich bin von meiner Entscheidung zu 100 % berzeugt, und ich ruhe in mir.
Das mag fr manchen Gesprchspartner im Forum merkwrdig klingen.
Ich hatte ja sehr kontroverse Diskussionsbeitrge.
Aber ich habe von jedem einzelnen Beitrag in seiner Art profitiert.

Mein ganz herzlicher Dank gilt den Personen, die mir immer wieder geschrieben haben.

Eine Auswahl - die vermulich nicht vollstndig ist - habe ich weiter unten namentlich genannt.

Die vielen PN - die ich namentlich nicht nenne - sind mir fr immer in dankbarer Erinnerung.

Schon in meinem ersten Beitrag am 12.03.09 hatte ich den Eindruck geschildert, dass dieses Forum eine groe Sache ist.
Es ist mehr als besttigt worden.

Ich habe mir einen Leitspruch in meine zuknftigen Beitrge gesetzt - 
er gibt mein innerstes Empfinden wieder.

Drei Personen, die sich telweise nicht mehr ffentlich am Forum beteiligen,
gilt mein besonderer Dank: ich denke, dass ich diese Namen nicht ffentlich nennen muss.

Sie haben mir meine Langzeitberlebenswahrscheinlichkeit aufgzeigt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir vor der Fgung in unser Schicksal noch viel regulieren knnen.

Ich wnsche jedem von ganzem Herzen allzeit die richtige Therapieentscheidung, und nicht nur Glck.
　
Mein besonderer Dank geht Insbesondere an:

Ludwig
WernerS
Daniel Schmidt
Nicoleta.Ihle
knut.Krueger
HansiB
Urologe
Bernhard A.
hobbesdu
Konrad
BurgerH
dorothee
Wassermann
wolframHM
SAGIOO
Hans-J.
Schorschel
jrgvw
Gabriel
Helmut.2
Damesp
Netsreg
Peter KA
tbber08
Heribert
Dieter aus Husum
Hans-Helmut
Manfred Seitz
JoScho
Hutschi
silver dollar
wolfjanz
kelli45
HorstK
Werner Sg.
vaukaa
jrgenS
u.v.a.

BERNET

Frank Schilhanek

----------


## BERNET

Hallo zusammen,
 
*Wir Mnner sind halt so*
** 
  Steht in vielen Broschren zum Prostatakrebs. Es wird uns stndig eingeredet, dass Mnner weniger ber Ihre spezielle Krankheit reden wollen oder knnen.
  Und offensichtlich klappt das auch genau so.
  Und vermutlich wird das auch so gewnscht und erwartet. Blo von Wem?
 
  PSA-Screening  toll wenn das zum Standard werden wrde.
  Doch das Problem mit der Frherkennung liegt doch viel tiefer vergraben:
 
 
*Meine Erfahrungen*:
 
  Wenn 55.000 Mnner jedes Jahr an PCa neu erkranken (wie mir BurgerH einst schrieb) aber sich hier im Forum pro Tag vielleicht einer neu anmeldet, dann sind die anderen 99%
  halt so:
  Verantwortungslos, total verngstigt und verunsichert, bequem, hektisch, selbstgefllig, gehemmt aus falscher Scham, geizig, Augen zu und durch, hoffentlich merkt der Arbeitgeber oder der Nachbar nichts,
 
*Keine Zeit* fr seine Gesundheit  aber das Auto wird stndig erneuert und poliert vor die Tr gestellt.
  Das Auto wird auch stndig zur Inspektion gefahren, und der Mann gibt die 20, -  fr den PSA-Test nicht aus  falls er den Begriff schon mal gehrt hat.
  Gelesen hat er den Begriff schon, auf den Plakaten in den urologischen Abteilungen der Kliniken und bei den niedergelassenen rzten. Oder in einem Heft der blauen Reihe
  Der Deutschen Krebs-Hilfe  falls er das Heft dem Auto+Motor+Sport-Magazin vorzieht.
  Nur wie wird informiert:
  Der Urologe empfiehlt den PSA-Test, den TRUS  gegen Gebhr, als IGEL.
  Da zuckt der Mann zurck, es wird schon nicht ntig sein, wenn die Krankenkasse das nicht als zwingend erforderlich ansieht und bezahlt?
  Und auch im Wartezimmer spricht der Mann nicht ber seine Krankheit mit seinen Leidensgenossen.
  Beim Hausarzt dagegen wird im Wartezimmer ber Blutdruck und Magenprobleme ausfhrlich philosophiert.
  Also, das ist der deutsche (europische) Durchschnitts-Mann, empfnglich fr diesen Standard:
-PSA wird erstmalig in zu hohem Alter gemessen
-PSA wird nicht regelmig gemessen
-Erst mit hohem PSA oder Tastbefund bei der DRU wird gehandelt
-Jetzt wird gleich Panik gemacht
-Stanzbiopsie ohne Bedenkzeit und grndliche Aufklrung
-Empfehlung: RPE  geht schnell, ist alles raus, sicherer und bequemer als andere Therapien
-Whrend wir hier sprechen wchst ihr Krebs
-Klinik direkt vor Ort  man kennt sich, keine Fahrtkosten; Verwandte kommen tglich zu Besuch
-Operateure geben immer ihr Bestes, egal wer. Manche schaffen die OP in 90 Minuten, mit vielen Lymphknoten vielleicht 2 Stunden
-das operiere ich Ihnen mit geschmatzten Fingern
-Zustzliches Geld ausgeben fr eine exzellente handwerkliche Leistung eines Operateurs?  Fahren Sie fr das Geld lieber in Urlaub
-Bei Kontinenz und Potenz muss man halt Glck haben!
-Zgig ein paar Schnellschnitte whrend der OP  R0 steht im Bericht, obwohl GS 4+4 oder schlechter!
-Rckfall nach 3 bis 5 Jahren
-Ab jetzt laufen wir dem Krebs hinterher
-Hormone
-Bestrahlung
-Chemo
-Teilnahme an Studien  letzte Hoffnungen
 
 
  Ein Blick in die GO  ohne Bewertung::
  Radikale Prostatektomie mit Samenblasen und pelviner Lymphknotenentfernung =  ca. 5000 Punkte, somit ca. 300, - 
  Obwohl hier mehr zu verdienen ist, als bei den Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, sind die Operateure mit dem einfachen Satz entweder nicht zufrieden, oder man operiert aus Bequemlichkeit oberflchlich, oder man versucht die OP in 90 Minuten zu schaffen  mehr Durchsatz.
 
  Eine gute Strahlentherapie verschlingt in 7 Wochen bis zu 10.000, -  (ich rede nicht von der Protonenversion)
 
 
  Die Europer und die Brger der USA sind nicht weit auseinander.
 
  Nur die Amerikaner bevorzugen die Bestrahlungen, weil die dementsprechende Lobby die Weichen frh genug gestellt hat.
  Ich habe in einer groen radiologischen Praxis (ultramodern, mit Tomo-Therapie und IMRT)
  30 Minuten im Wartezimmer gesessen. Ort: Bblingen, bei Stuttgart. Hier sind noch jede Menge amerikanische Soldaten stationiert  mit dementsprechendem Familienanhang.
  Von 10 Patienten sprachen 8 englisch. Einer  Oberstleutnant, war bei mir 3 Wochen zuvor auf der Schiessanlage - kam sogar in Uniform  eben mal kurz in der Mittagspause. So fllt einem die Krankheit nicht zur Last. That s America sein Kommentar.
 
 
 
 
 
 
  Zeitweise lief mein Postfach fr PN ber, ich hatte die Beitrge nicht rechtzeitig verschoben:
  Ich hatte zwei schwule Leidensgenossen dabei  die haben KLARTEXT gesprochen.
  Ich habe viele Frauen dabei  die fr ihre Mnner schreiben  nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war.
  Inkontinenz und Impotenz Fast in jedem Beitrag, obwohl GS 3+3 und ein ordentlicher PSA-Wert von z.B. 5,0  ohne Tastbefund  festgestellt wurde.
 
  Was htte ich fr solche Werte gegeben! Alle Therapien zur Wahl!
 
 
  Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, habe ich meine Therapieentscheidung am 28.04.09 getroffen, meine PK-Historie ist aktualisiert.
  Ich habe mich 8 Wochen lang intensiv informiert und weitergebildet (wie ich das allerdings im Leben immer angestrebt habe, wenn ich mich mit etwas Neuem auseinandersetzen muss)
  Ich hatte natrlich die RPE vermeiden wollen, aber in meinem speziellen Fall, 
  Alter 49
  GS 4+3 / GS 3+4 ?
  Anteile von foamy gland
  Tastbefund
  Vllig verrckte PSA-Werte
  Mini-Prostata,
  fr den ich leider keine Erfahrungen bei anderen Betroffenen finden konnte,
  hatte ich keine vernnftige Therapie-Wahl (sehr wohl aber Ort und Person).
  Durch mein intensives recherchieren habe ich einen Top-Operateur kennengelernt, das fhre ich nicht nur auf mein Glck zurck. Jetzt fhle speziell ich mich  selbst fr die RPE  gut entschieden.
 
 
  Meine Shne (25, 23, 18 Jahre) und meine Tochter (knapp 16 Jahre) sind bei Gesprchen ber Krebs-Vorsorge nicht wirklich interessiert.
  Es bleibt uns nur ber, immer und immer wieder zu mahnen und zu berzeugen.
 
  Auch dafr mssen wir die Zeit aufbringen.
 
  Frank Schilhanek
 
  (BERNET)

----------


## HorstK

> Durch mein intensives recherchieren habe ich einen Top-Operateur kennengelernt, das fhre ich nicht nur auf mein Glck zurck. Jetzt fhle speziell ich mich  selbst fr die RPE  gut entschieden.


Hallo Frank,

das ging aber jetzt doch noch ganz schn schnell - 05.05.2009 OP-Termin

Evtl. war ich 2006 auch bei dem Arzt?? Ist der in Starnberg??

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Horst,
das hab ich ihn auch schon gefragt. Da er seine Frau erwhnt hat, denke ich ER ist es !!!
ciao sigi

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Sigi, Horst und die Nachfragen per PN!

Ich habe versprochen fr den Namen keine Reklame zu machen, da er nicht mehr regelmig operiert, und seine Frau Warteliste fhrt.

Wer sich fr eine RPE entscheidet (entscheiden muss), und sich nicht von irgendjemand schneiden lassen will, wird den Namen schon ermitteln.

LG

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## HorstK

@Sigi 
Ja, ER ist es !!

@Frank
Danke. Jetzt wei ich wer es ist, auch ohne Namen und Ort zu nennen!

Gru,
Horst

----------


## ulmees

Hallo Frank,

Du hast ja hier zusammen mit den eifrigen Forenhelfern sehr viele Informationen zusammengetragen, dar Danke ich Euch allen recht herzlich. Ich mu diesen Thread nun erst mal komplett durchlesen und verarbeiten...

Schn, dass Du zu einer Therapie-Entscheidung gefunden hast. Selbstverstndlich wnsche auch ich Dir fr Deine heutige OP und fr Deine weitere Genesung alles Gute und viel Glck!

Gru Erwin

----------


## BERNET

Guten Abend zusammen, ich bin  wie bereits berichtet - seit dem 04.05.09 im Krankenhaus, zur RPE mit offenem Bauchschnitt. Die einzige Therapieentscheidung, die fr mich persnlich noch in Frage kam, nach meiner schwierigen Faktenlage.
 
  Ich hatte ja bis zum 12.03.09 keinerlei Wissen ber Diagnose und Therapie von Prostata-Krebs.
  Und ich habe am 12.03.09 angedeutet, dass ich Wissen und Informationen ans Forum zurckgeben werde, sobald ich Bedarf sehe.
 
  Den Bedarf sehe ich nun in folgenden Informationen (ich hatte vor meiner OP selber danach gesucht, und keine ausfhrlichen Beitrge gefunden, glcklicherweise hatte ich ein paar liebe PN erhalten):
 
*Entscheidungshilfe fr alle, die sich zu einer RPE (Bauchschnitt) entscheiden wollen (oder mssen).* **   Frank
 
  (BERNET)

----------


## BERNET

Die Entscheidung fr eine RPE  mit allen eventuellen Konsequenzen  fllt meiner Meinung nach nur nach einem intensiven, persnlichen Gesprch mit meinem Operateur.
  Es gibt in Punkto Zeitaufwand, Przision, Op-Methoden und Kniffe nicht nur Unterschiede, sondern auch Geheimnisse.
  Solch ein Operateur ist selbstverstndlich nicht zum einfachen Kassensatz zu haben.


Frank

----------


## BERNET

Da ich mich fr einen Operateur entschieden habe, der eine Privatrechnung ausstellt, versuche ich mglichst viele Kosten zu sparen, indem ich folgendes per Hausarzt, Urologe, berweisung erledige:
  Aktuelle Blutwerte, Gerinnung, usw
  EKG
  RThorax
  Ausscheidungsurogrammm
  Kurzum, alles was fr die OP-Tauglichkeit bentigt wird.
  Gutes Geld mchte ich nur fr den Operateur bezahlen, nicht fr Bett, Sat-Empfang oder Teppich im Zimmer.


Frank

----------


## BERNET

(ich war noch nie stationr aufgenommen)


  Anreise bis 12.00 Uhr in Die Klinik.
  Papierkram stationre Aufnahme, Telefonkarte, Fernsehanleitung, Ausgabe Trinkflasche.
  Mittagessen mit meiner Frau in einer gemtlichen Gastwirtschaft.
  Um 14.00 Belegung des 2  Bettzimmers, mit Dusche!
  Einweisung in die Patientenkche
  Kontaktgesprch mit einem Mitpatienten, der die OP schon hinter sich hat.
  bergabe aller Unterlagen und Befunde an den Assistenzarzt.
  Patientenanmeldebogen mit der Stationsschwester ausgefllt.
  Einnahme eines Abfhrmittels.
  Gesprch mit dem Narkosearzt.
  Freizeit bis 19.00 Uhr.
  Schwester drckt mir 4 Einwegrasierer in die Hand: von den Brustwarzen bis zum Knie.
  20.00 Einlauf im Bad.
  Keine feste Nahrung mehr ab 20.00 Uhr.
  Wasser noch mglich bis 22.00 Uhr.
  Bis 23.00 Uhr Gesprche mit meinem Zimmerkollegen (trkischer OPA) ber Nierensteine.
  Schlaftablette vorsichtshalber erhalten.


FRANK

----------


## BERNET

Habe gut geschlafen.
  Wecken 06.30 Uhr
  Nochmals Mini-Einlauf (Vaseline) auf dem Zimmer
  Leck-mich-am-Arsch-Tablette bekommen
  Nchtern und mit Engelshemd von der Station in den OP-Vorbereitungsraum gefahren
  Umbettung auf einen OP-Platz
  Op-Assistent und Narkoserztin stellen sich vor
  Operateur noch kurz gesehen, dann wirkte die Narkose pnktlich um 08.00 Uhr.
  Wie sich am nchsten Tag herausstellte, wurde der OP-Platz nach vorn und hinten abgeklappt, so dass meine Prostata whrend der OP der hchste Punkt war.
  Um 13.00 Uhr wurde ich vom OP auf die Intensivstation gefahren.
  Minimaler Blutverlust  keine Blutkonserve gegeben.
Senkrechter Bauchschnitt, ca. 15cm.
Getackert mit 12 Klammern.
Keine schmerzen, da gengend Schmerzmittel intravens.
Kurz meine Frau gesprochen um 17.00 Uhr.
Danach fast nur geschlafen bis zum nchsten Morgen.
Besuch auf der Intensiv-Station war stndig erlaubt, wenn man sich in dem Einzelplatz uerst ruhig verhalten hat.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Intensivstation ist gar nicht so schlecht  Einzelzimmer ist hier Kassenleistung. 
  Reduzierte Schmerzmittel.
  Operateur fhrt lngeres Gesprch mit mir (gestern nur kurz wahrgenommen).
  10.00 Uhr: Aufstehen, waschen, Pfleger hilft am Rcken, Zhne putzen.
  Der Kreislauf hat sich erholt.
  Es melden sich Schmerzen in der Lendenwirbelgegend (OP-Lage).
  Schmerzen an OP-Narbe, Gewebe der Lymphknoten, an den eingenhten zwei Lymphschluchen kann ich nicht spren.
  Ich muss der Krankengymnastin erklren, wie ich im Bett liegen will: Oberschenkel im rechten Winkel zum Krper, Unterschenkel waagerecht hochgelegt, dazu Schmerzmittel  so geht es.
  Gegen 11.30 Uhr: Heimfahrt auf die Uro-Station, groe Abschiedsszenen.
  Triumphaler Empfang schon auf dem Flur vor meinem Stationszimmer: Mein trkischer Zimmerkollege: Und du viele gesund, ich hoffen.
  Der nach der OP eingesetzte Ballon-Katheder ist sicherlich gewhnungsbedrftig. Schmerzen verursacht er aber keine.
  Somit gehen bei mir also 4 Schluche ab, einschlielich Zugang am Handgelenk fr Kochsalz oder Schmerzmittel.
  Nachmittags Besuch durch den Operateur, er drckt meinen Bauch zusammen, um Lymphflssigkeit aufzuspren  alles o.k.
  Ich lerne ein Schwalbennest zu bauen. Der Katheter im Glied muss mglichst gerade rausstehen, mit dem Nachthemd wird dann der Hodensack samt Glied umschlungen und aufgebockt. Der Hodensack liegt auf den Schenkeln, nicht dazwischen, sonst kann sich Lymphe im Hodensack bilden.
  Ich lerne was ein Fhnchen ist. Interessierten erklre ich es.
  Heimlich hole ich den Laptop aus dem Schrank.
  Im Zimmer laufe ich mit meiner Fahrstange auf und ab. Mache Kniebeugen.
  Als ich auf den Flur ausbchsen will, erwischt mich meine Frau!
  Waschen, Rasieren und Haare mache ich allein, Rcken die Krankenschwester.
  In der nchsten Nacht muss ich ein Schmerzmittel nehmen, da die linke Niere schmerzt. 
  Erledigt sich  eine Reizung durch die OP und die Rumliegerei im Bett.


Frank

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich lerne was ein Fhnchen ist. Interessierten erklre ich es.


  :L&auml;cheln: 

Mach mal, erklr es! Wir hatten hier schon groes Palaver ber Glied- und Katheterpflege! Und bestimmt hat man Dir auch erklrt, wie man richtig aus dem Bett aufsteht?

----------


## BERNET

Schmerzmittel fr Niere  hat sich erledigt. Rckenschmerzen sind auch erledigt. Trotzdem liege ich gerne noch  wenn berhaupt  mit den Beinen hoch im Bett.
  Habe bisher nicht erwhnt: Keinerlei feste Nahrung, nur Wasser oder Tee.
  Von Montagabend (Aufnahmetag) bis voraussichtlich Freitag, 08.05.09, mittags, wenn ich (zuvor Einlauf) Stuhlgang habe.
  Aber seit heute habe ich vermehrt Leibwinde. Muss man austarieren.
  Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland sind ja zu dick: kein Problem.
  Heute ein Highlight: Die Leiterin der angegliederten Krankenpflegeschule muss eine Lernschwester praktisch berprfen: Die  Lernschwester bettelt mich an, ob sie den Ablauf  bei mir darstellen kann. OK, der Deal: ich bekomme von ihr neue Netzstrmpfe (Trombosestrmpfe), die Beine gewaschen und massiert, und eine Flasche Bier eingeschmuggelt. Deal steht. Sie bekommt beste Noten von der Leiterin.
  Mein trkischer Kollege wird entlassen, er ist traurig, dass er nicht mehr soviel lachen kann.
  Seine Nierensteine mssen woanders zertrmmert werden.
  Ich erreiche heute mit meiner Laufstange den Flur und mache das Schwesternzimmer unsicher.
  Ich mchte mich in die Spielerliste eintragen fr heute Abend Pfleger gegen Patienten.
  Sitze auf der Veranda bei herrlicher Aussicht und 22 Grad im Schatten.
 
  Pltzlich erscheint mein Operateur. Man wei nie wann.
  Legen Sie sich mal gleich aufs Bett, ganz flach, ich verbinde Sie neu
  Op-Pflaster abgezogen
  Bauchraum abgedrckt
  6 Klammern von der OP-Naht ausgeklipst
  Lymphe-Schluche gelst, Endstcke erneuert und platziert und vernht
  Neue Kleber aufgebracht  fertig.
  Die Frau meines Operateurs besucht uns, wir regeln auch das Finanzielle (berweisung).
  Ich muss das Pflegepersonal auf der Uro-Station loben:
  Nur 2 Zicken
  Immer freundlich, 
  Nachtschwester erzhlte mir viel Privates
  Sptdienst besorgt mir ab Morgen Bier zum Essen; macht sie, weil ich versprochen habe, es auch hier zu schreiben
  8 Sorten Tee  alle Klasse
  Absolute Ruhe im Haus (fast wie ein Sanatorium)
  Ich wsste nicht, was auf der Privatstation besser sein sollte.
  Abends sitze ich bei wunderschnem Sonnenuntergang kurz auf der Terrasse.
  Das Zimmer ist leer.
  Fuball UEFA-Pokal luft
  Ich schreibe in den Laptop.
  In der nchsten Nacht habe ich keinerlei Beschwerden
 
  Frank

----------


## SAGI00

Keinerlei feste Nahrung, nur Wasser oder Tee.
  Von Montagabend (Aufnahmetag) bis voraussichtlich Freitag, 08.05.09, mittags, wenn ich (zuvor Einlauf) Stuhlgang habe.
Aber seit heute habe ich vermehrt Leibwinde. 

Warum  sollst Dir anders gehen ??

   Plötzlich erscheint mein Operateur. Man weiß nie wann.
  Legen Sie sich mal gleich aufs Bett, ganz flach, ich verbinde Sie neu

So iss ER halt !!! Pass auf dass ER Dich nicht erwischt wenn Du durch die Gänge wanderst !

  Lymphe-Schläuche gelöst, Endstücke erneuert und platziert und vernäht
  Neue Kleber aufgebracht  fertig.

Die sollen immer gut ''saugen''

Alles Gute weiterhin und : nicht zuviel laufen
ciao Sigi

----------


## Ralieb

> Plötzlich erscheint mein Operateur. Man weiß nie wann.
>   Legen Sie sich mal gleich aufs Bett, ganz flach, ich verbinde Sie neu
>   Op-Pflaster abgezogen
>   Bauchraum abgedrückt
>   6 Klammern von der OP-Naht ausgeklipst
>   Lymphe-Schläuche gelöst, Endstücke erneuert und platziert und vernäht
>   Neue Kleber aufgebracht  fertig.
>   Frank


Hallo Frank,
das ist alles sehr interessant. Ich habe meinen "Operateur" am 1. Tag nach OP (laparoskopisch - EERPE) nach dem pathologischen Befund der im Schnellschnitt entnommenen Lymphknoten gefragt. Das hat mich eigentlich mehr interessiert.

Gute Besserung!
Rainer

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> das ist alles sehr interessant. Ich habe meinen "Operateur" am 1. Tag nach OP (laparoskopisch - EERPE) nach dem pathologischen Befund der im Schnellschnitt entnommenen Lymphknoten gefragt. Das hat mich eigentlich mehr interessiert.
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> Rainer


Grüß dich Rainer,

meine lockeren, ausgiebigen Formulierungen sind ja nicht für dich, sondern für "Neueisteiger" und Unentschlossene gedacht.
Du hast ja deine Entscheidung schon in 06/08 endgültig getroffen.
Wenn du nur Zahlen lesen willst, schau in die Histologie (ist korrigiert).

Da du dich damals nur für die Schnellschnitte interessiert hast, ein Gedankengang von mir dazu:
bei GS 8 hätte ich mich nicht zu einer EERPE hergegeben. Schon gar nicht, wenn die OP nicht von einer Kapazität durchgeführt wird.
Wenn du dich für OP-Technik interessieren kannst, wirst du feststellen, dass wichtige LK's bei der EERPE nur schlecht erreicht werden können.
Hoffentlich war deine Lymphose nicht die erste Quittung dafür.
Ein R0 ist schnell in den Bericht getippt. Nur an welchen Stellen wurden die Schnellschnitte getätigt?

Ich wünsche dir allzeit Rezidiv 0.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Bin schon um 06.00 Uhr wach.
  Mache Hausputz und meine Körperpflege.
  Immer frisches Fähnchen.
  Zimmer bleibt Einzelzimmer
  Neuer Kathederschlauch wird ab dem Glied eingesetzt.
  Glied schwillt etwas an  nach 3 Tagen normal.
  Hodensack nach wie vor locker.
  Die Leibwinde verstärken sich.
  Und heute kommt noch der Einlauf dazu  bei Stuhlgang nach 4 Tagen bekomme ich eine Brühe zum Mittagessen.
  Stuhlgang klappt nach rasanter Fahrt mit der Laufstange in die Toilette.
  Ab jetzt macht mein Magen Geräusche, die Walforscher in der Arktis gerne hören würden.
  Die Brühe war nix.
  Walgeräusche bleiben.
  Wieder zur Toilette.
  Die Histopathologische Begutachtung wird uns vom Operateur übergeben, und ausführlichst besprochen. Das Schicksal meinte es gut mit uns, es liegt folgendes vor:
 
  pT2c pN0 (0/12) pMX L0 V0; GS 3+4=7; Stadium II; R0 (für unsere Zahlenfans!)

Das Gesamtpräparat geht zwecks Ploidie-Bestimmung zu Prof. Böcking, Düsseldorf
 
  Erst bei der Begutachtung der ektomierten Präparate kann mit Sicherheit festgestellt werden:
 

KapseldurchbruchKapselinfiltration      (PCI-Level)LymphknotenbefallInfiltrierte      Fläche durch das KarzinomGrößter      Herd der Ausdehnung eines KarzinomsTumornachweise      in den Harnblasenanschnitten (Harnblasenauslasses) oder      SamenblasenanschnittenWeitere      hochgradige PIN-LäsionenTumorausbreitung      an der Rückseite der Prostata (es sei denn jemand hat 35 Jahre      Berufserfahrung und einen sehr langen Finger)
 
  Zur Feier des Tages habe ich mit meiner Frau ein Brötchen mit Käse, Salat, Tomate und Gurke gegessen, plus eine Tasse Kaffee.
  Abends gab es dann wieder die spannende Brühe. Ich habe mir ein Extra-Brötchen dazu gegönnt  und die versprochene Flasche Bier.
  Gegen 22.00 Uhr erster fester Stuhlgang.
  Leider ärgert mich die rechte Lymph-Drainage seit ein paar Stunden. Sie muss wohl einen Nerv irritieren.
 
  Besser ein Schmerz-Zäpfchen für die Nacht.
  Nachtruhe um 23.00 Uhr.
 
  Frank

----------


## Peter KA

> ...nach rasanter Fahrt mit der Laufstange in die Toilette.
> Ab jetzt macht mein Magen Geräusche, die Walforscher in der Arktis gerne hören würden.
> Die Brühe war nix.
> Walgeräusche bleiben.
> Wieder zur Toilette.
> Die Histopathologische Begutachtung wird uns vom Operateur übergeben, und ausführlichst besprochen. Das Schicksal meinte es gut mit uns...
> Frank


Hallo Frank,

Dein Bericht ist so richtig Herzerfrischent. Das mit den Wahlgeräuschen finde ich spitze - selten so gelacht, zumal ich auch einiges an Dampf abgelassen habe. 

Danke und schreibe weiter so. Bin schon auf die nächsten Tage gespannt.

Alles Gute, wüsche Dir baldige Genesung
Peter KA

----------


## Hans-Dieter

Zitat v.7.5.09 , 2 Tage nach OP :
  Die Frau meines Operateurs besucht uns, wir regeln auch das Finanzielle.

Hallo Frank ,
habe ich das richtig verstanden , am 2.Tag nach der OP kam die Frau des Arztes schon zum kassieren .....?!?!
Bei dem Arzt würde es mich ja nicht wundern wenn er demnächst VOR der OP die Zahlung verlangt , man kann nie wissen.....

Gruß HD

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Bennet,

Schön das es dir gut geht. Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute, besonders das wesendliche das du deinen PK los bist bei uneingeschränkter Kontinenz. 
Für die Prognose bezüglich der Potenz, hoffe ich das du beidseitig nervschonend operiert werden konntest.
Gruß Joachim

----------


## BERNET

> Zitat v.7.5.09 , 2 Tage nach OP :
>   Die Frau meines Operateurs besucht uns, wir regeln auch das Finanzielle.
> 
> Hallo Frank ,
> habe ich das richtig verstanden , am 2.Tag nach der OP kam die Frau des Arztes schon zum kassieren .....?!?!
> Bei dem Arzt würde es mich ja nicht wundern wenn er demnächst VOR der OP die Zahlung verlangt , man kann nie wissen.....
> 
> Gruß HD


Hallo HD,
das war mißverständlich von mir.
Es ging nicht um abkassieren, sondern ich habe noch eine Überweisung für den Belegarzt übergeben, damit das finanzielle zwischen Krankenhaus und Krankenkasse geregelt wird.
Gruß
Frank

----------


## Ralieb

Hallo Frank,

es ist absolut zu begrüßen, dass Du ausführlich über Deine Op berichtest. Trotzdem mögen mir einige Antworten zu Deinen Statements erlaubt sein:

_BERNET
Da du dich damals nur für die Schnellschnitte interessiert hast, ein Gedankengang von mir dazu:_
_bei GS 8 hätte ich mich nicht zu einer EERPE hergegeben. Schon gar nicht, wenn die OP nicht von einer Kapazität durchgeführt wird._

Meine Entscheidung zur RPE wurde von einer "Kapazität" völlig neutral behandelt und keinesfalls unter pekuniären Aspekten betrachtet. Zur EERPE habe ich mich entschlossen, weil mir Jahre vorher die Gallenblase in einer laparoskopischen OP entfernt wurde und ich diese Operationsart als besonders schonend empfunden habe.

_Wenn du dich für OP-Technik interessieren kannst, wirst du feststellen, dass wichtige LK's bei der EERPE nur schlecht erreicht werden können._

 Die LK's können bei einer Dammschnitt-OP schlecht erreicht werden. Zwischen Bauchschnitt-Op und laparoskopischer OP gibt es keine Unterschiede - O-Ton meines Operateurs.
Außerdem widersprechen dem viele Berichte: Durch die verwendeten optischen Hilfsmittel mit bis zu 20-facher Vergrößerung kann vor der Op auch die Prostataloge untersucht werden.
Gefäße, Nerven und weitere wichtige Strukturen können erkannt und geschont werden.
Bei Lymphadenektomie wird fast ausschließlich laparoskopisch operiert. 

_Hoffentlich war deine Lymphose nicht die erste Quittung dafür._

Die (meine) Lymphose ist ca. 4 Wochen nach der Op aufgetreten, bei der 1. Krebs-Nachsorge von meinem Uro per Ultraschall erkannt worden und nach weiteren 3 Monaten wieder verschwunden. Eine Lymphdrainage ist zu keiner Zeit in Betracht gezogen worden, das Teil machte mir auch keine Probleme und ich habe bis zur Untersuchung nicht mal gewusst, dass ich eine Lymphose habe.

_Ein R0 ist schnell in den Bericht getippt. Nur an welchen Stellen wurden die Schnellschnitte getätigt?

_R0 bezieht sich auf die Prostataloge und wird mit der pathologischen Untersuchung der entnommenen Prostata festgestellt (Kapseldurchbruch). Diese Info habe ich erst 3 Tage nach OP bekommen. Die Schnellschnitte zu Entnahme der Lymphknoten werden zur Feststellung von Nx verwendet.

Vor der OP musste ich meinem Operateur unterschreiben, dass bei Problemen mit der EERPE entweder die Prostata nicht entfernt wird (bei Metatstasen an den Lymphknoten oder erkennbarer nicht lokaler Begrenzung des Krebses) oder dass ein nachträglicher Bauchschnitt durchgeführt wird, wenn die "Kapazität" es für notwendig befindet. In meinem Fall war die Kapazität auf mehrere Operateure verteilt, weil bei allen laparoskopischen Operationen ein Team (u.a. Kameraführung) aktiv wird. 
Wenn in meiner Nähe daVinci verfügbar, bzw. nicht ausgebucht gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich mit daVinci operieren lassen. Bei dieser OP-Art wird die "zitternde Hand" des Operateurs vermieden.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Anastomose dicht ist, der oder die Katheder baldmöglichst entfernt werden und die Inkontinenz Dich nicht allzusehr trifft.

Jedenfalls werde ich Deine Berichte weiter Interesse lesen.

Gruß
Rainer

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Bernet,

ich wünsche Dir baldige Genesung und insbesondere den langfristigen kurativen Erfolg ohne unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen.
Du hattest geschrieben, dass Du nun die DNA-Ploidie von der Prostata bestimmen lassen willst. Was für Erkenntnisse erwartest Du dann von dieser Bestimmung? Die DNA-Bestimmung hätte meiner Auffassung nach nur Sinn vor der Ektomie gemacht, um bei einem entsprechenden Ergebnis erst einmal abzuwarten. Jetzt kann Dir die Ploidie nur noch Wahrscheinlichkeiten liefern über das Auftreten eines Rezidivs. Ich würde die Prostata bei Prof. Bonkhoff, einem Pathologen mit internationalem Ruf, untersuchen lassen. Er wird Dir auch Deine Chancen für den kurativen Erfolg mitteilen oder gegebenenfalls auf Gefahrenpunkte detailliert mit Begründungen hinweisen. Du kannst aber auch einfach abwarten und für den Erfolg beten oder in Demut auf ihn hoffen. Damit machst Du nichts falsch, und es ist mehr eine Frage der inneren Einstellung, ob man wissen möchte, was auf einem zukommen könnte oder lieber nicht so im Detail im Voraus informiert sein möchte.
Auf jeden Fall wird die Beschäftigung mit dieser Frage Dich ablenken, da es nun für Dich einiges zu recherchieren gibt. 

Alles Liebe und Gute
Knut.

----------


## BERNET

Wieder früh wach um 06.00 Uhr.
  Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.
  Seit gestern trinke ich jeden Tag ein Glas konzentrierten Pflaumensaft  damit es keinen harten Stuhlgang gibt.
  Zum Frühstück gibt es heute tatsächlich ein Brötchen, Käse, Marmelade, etwas Ähnliches wie Kaffee.
  Ich habe wieder lockeren Stuhlgang.
  Auf dem WC sitzend fühl ich mich mit meinen 3 Schläuchen ähnlich einem Tintenfisch  dessen Tentakel nach der Fahrstange greifen. 
  Die Walgeräusche bleiben aber, insbesondere wenn ich etwas Warmes bis Heißes zu mir nehme (kommt aber im Krankenhaus wohl nur versehentlich vor).
  Mittags gibt es leichte Kost: Kartoffelsuppe, Pichelsteiner Eintopf, Brötchen, Pudding.
  Ich fühle mich von der Nahrungsaufnahme her wieder wie ein Mensch.
  Mittags erscheint der Sohn des Operateurs (einer der beiden ständigen OP-Assistenten) und versorgt meine Lymphschläuche: neue Einpassung der Lymph-Spitzen, kleinere Unterdruckflaschen (für in die Bademanteltasche).
  Täglich 2mal ein frisches Fähnchen nach der Glied-Eichel-Vorhautpflege.
  Ein Wort zum Urinbeutel, den ich ja schon 4 Tage mit mir rumfahre:
  Ab heute wird der Urin langsam klarer, die Blutanteile sinken offensichtlich. Für die spezielle OP-Methode völlig normal.
  Täglich versuche ich insgesamt 3 Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir zu nehmen.
  Die Lymphschläuche können vermutlich am Montag (6.Tag nach OP) wegbleiben.
  Der Hodensack ist mittlerweile doch etwas angeschwollen, aber völlig im Rahmen der 1000-fachen Statistik.
  Ich liege mit meinen Fortschritten in der Rekonvaleszenz auf Kurs Mindestaufenthaltsdauer.
  Ich  ziehe jetzt auch schon meine privaten Nachthemden an. Bin als Dressman auf der riesigen Terrasse vor den Zimmern bekannt.
  Morgen werde ich den tollen Klinikums-Garten unsicher machen.
  Abends 2 Scheiben Brot, 3 Scheiben Wurst, 0,4 Gramm geraspelte Karotte!!
Für Morgen durfte ich mir meine Mahlzeiten aussuchen und zusammenstellen.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

> Mach mal, erklär es! Wir hatten hier schon großes Palaver über Glied- und Katheterpflege! Und bestimmt hat man Dir auch erklärt, wie man richtig aus dem Bett aufsteht?


Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade erst bemerkt, dass ein Beitrag verschwunden ist, oder nicht richtig übertragen; ich habe schlechte Empfangsqualität im Zimmer.

"Fähnchen" wird aus einer auseinandergefalteten Wundauflage (ca. 20x3cm) vor dem Glied um den austretenden Katheder geknotet oder mit einer Schleife befestigt.
Da der Ballonkatheder sich in der Blase noch etwas vor- und zurückbewegen kann, wird das Fähnchen so vor die Penisspitze geschoben, dass:
a) diese Bewegungen minimiert werden
b) keine Keime über den Katheder in die Penisspitze gelangen (Entzündung)
c) hier und da ein austretender Tropfen am Katheder im Fähnchen hängen bleibt.
Zuvor wird natürlich Penis, Eichel und Vorhaut - wenn voranden - fachgerecht gesäubert.
Das weiße Tüchlein flattert halt wie ein Fähnchen an der Gliedspitze.
Bei einer Erektion hat es auch noch einen Fahnenmast.

Aufstehen:
Man versucht die Bauchmuskulatur nicht zu nutzen.
Um 45 Grad auf eine Seite drehen.
Ziemlich nah an die Bettkante.
Im Liegen noch die Knie anwinkeln.
Mit fremder Hilfe den Oberkörper anheben lassen, gleichzeitig die Unterschenkel vom Bett gleiten lassen, so dass nahezu zeitgleich die Füße den Boden berühren, und der Oberkörper aufrecht sitzt. 
Drehpunkt ist somit die Hüftseite/der Po.
Bei den Beinen sollte ganz zu Anfang auch noch ein Helfer gegenhalten.

Frank

----------


## HorstK

> ...ich habe schlechte Empfangsqualität im Zimmer.


Ich nehme an Du gehst über W-Lan ins Internet? Über welches Drahtlosnetzwerk hast Du Verbindung? 

2006 gab es im Untergeschoß einen für Patienten zugänglichen PC über den alles gut funktionierte. Natürlich läßt es sich auf dem Zimmer/Balkon besser schreiben/surfen *:-)* 

Danke für die Tagesberichte aus der Klinik!

Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, zwei wichtige Sachen sehr gut erklärt!

1*

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Horst,
es gibt noch diesen Raum,
Ein Gerät funktioniert nur,
das andere wird auch von anderen Patienten genutzt,
mit meinem Laptop gehe ich bequem über einen web' n walk Stick von Vodaphone völlig unabhängig ins Netz.
Nur leider reicht es im Zimmer von der Qualität her max. für GPRS.
Auf der Terasse geht UMTS, manchmal in TOP-Quali als BB mit bis zu 7,2 MB.
Sobald ich keine Gefahr von Erkältung mehr sehe, werde ich ständig von der Terasse oder aus dem Garten schreiben.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet, zwei wichtige Sachen sehr gut erklärt!
> 
> 1*


hallo dieter,

gern geschehen.
Falls es noch spezielle Fragen geben sollte, an die ich einfach nicht denke, ich stehe zur Verfügung.

LG

Frank

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Bernet,

bist du Nerverhaltend operiert worden?

schönen abend und weiterhin alles gute
Joachim

----------


## kelli45

Hallo Frank,

viele Grüße! Ich bin seit vergangenen Mittwoch nach 8 Tagen KH-Aufenthalt wieder zu Hause. Ich wurde von Prof. Stief in München-Großhadern nervenschonend operiert. Das Karzinom war auf die Prostata begrenzt (Gleason 7). War sofort nach dem ziehen des Katheders trocken und auch alles andere macht richtig Mut. Bereits am kommenden Mittwoch geht es zur Reha! Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!!!!
Manfred (Kelli45)

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> viele Grüße! Ich bin seit vergangenen Mittwoch nach 8 Tagen KH-Aufenthalt wieder zu Hause. Ich wurde von Prof. Stief in München-Großhadern nervenschonend operiert. Das Karzinom war auf die Prostata begrenzt (Gleason 7). War sofort nach dem ziehen des Katheders trocken und auch alles andere macht richtig Mut. Bereits am kommenden Mittwoch geht es zur Reha! Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!!!!
> Manfred (Kelli45)


Grüß dich Manfred,
freue mich für dich, von deinem Erfolg zu hören. Grüße auch an deine Frau.
Hoffe, dass ihr jetzt auch etwas ruhiger die nächsten Schritte angehen könnt.
Ich bin hier auch begeistert, du hast es sicherlich gelesen.
Kannst du mir noch etwas über die OP berichten:
Art
Lage bei OP
eventuelle Kosten?
wohin gehst du zur Reha
wer hat dir den Ort empfohlen
Ich bin da noch unschlüssig.
Vielleicht auch als PN?

LG
Frank

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> bist du Nerverhaltend operiert worden?
> 
> schönen abend und weiterhin alles gute
> Joachim


Selbstverständlich, 
man konnte zuvor (Tastbefund, PET, TRUS) mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass beidseitig die Nervi cavernosi nicht nur erhalten, sondern auch schonend behandelt werden.

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> es ist absolut zu begrüßen, dass Du ausführlich über Deine Op berichtest. Trotzdem mögen mir einige Antworten zu Deinen Statements erlaubt sein:
> 
> _BERNET
> Da du dich damals nur für die Schnellschnitte interessiert hast, ein Gedankengang von mir dazu:_
> _bei GS 8 hätte ich mich nicht zu einer EERPE hergegeben. Schon gar nicht, wenn die OP nicht von einer Kapazität durchgeführt wird._
> 
> Meine Entscheidung zur RPE wurde von einer "Kapazität" völlig neutral behandelt und keinesfalls unter pekuniären Aspekten betrachtet. Zur EERPE habe ich mich entschlossen, weil mir Jahre vorher die Gallenblase in einer laparoskopischen OP entfernt wurde und ich diese Operationsart als besonders schonend empfunden habe.
> ...


Hallo Rainer,

deiner ausührlichen Rechtfertigung entnehme ich, dass ich dich vielleicht verärgert habe, oder du dich angegriffen fühlst.
Das war ganz sicher nicht meine Absicht.
Deine Gründe - Deine Entscheidung - Deine Verantwortung.
Ich hatte meine Anmerkung nur in den Raum stellen wollen.
O-Töne von Operateuren, die mich gerne operieren wollten, habe ich viele gehört, in den Wochen meiner Recherche.
Durch kurze Zwischenfragen in den hochtrabenden Vorträgen, brachte ich viele in Verlegenheit.
Da ging es vor allem um das Thema Lymphknoten.
Schwamm drüber.
Ich finde es erfrischend, dass du dich auch mit einem ausführlichen Beitrag im Forum meldest.
Wie gehabt,
allzeit beste Gesundheit.

Frank

----------


## HorstK

> wohin... zur Reha
> wer hat dir den Ort empfohlen
> Ich bin da noch unschlüssig.


Hallo Frank,

eine der Lieblingsaussagen Deines Operateurs war (2006) und ist es heute evtl. immer noch: 

"Nix da, Reha - mei Leut san dicht!" 


Gruß, 
Horst

----------


## BERNET

*[quote=knut.krueger;38958]Hallo Bernet,

Du kannst aber auch einfach abwarten und für den Erfolg beten oder in Demut auf ihn hoffen.*  


Lieber knut,
mit solchen Sätzen, wie zitiert, gelingt es dir immer wieder mal, bei regelmäßigen Schreibern anzuecken.
Mir unverständlich, warum dir sowas rausrutscht.
Du hast in deinem Text selbst erwähnt, was mein Beweggrund für Dr. Böcking ist. Zum Beispiel der Nachweis eines peridiploiden Karzinoms.
Wenn du meine Texte und meine ausführliche PKH gelesen hast, darf dir nicht entgangen sein, dass ich wirklich in einer Sackgasse mit meiner Therapie-Entscheidung angekommen war.
Prof. Bonkhoff hatte mir schon dementsprechende Referenzbewertungen der Stanze und mündliche Zusatzinformationen gegeben.
Das mir jetzt vorliegende histopathologische Gutachten ist sehr ausführlich und aussagekräfig, und langt mir.

Ich möchte mir jetzt den Zeitpunkt festlegen, wann ich mit Sinerem eine TOP-Aufnahme vom Restkörper machen lasse.
Im Moment gelte ich als "geheilt"
Ich möchte, wenn ich zu den 50% Gefährdeten gehören sollte, einem Krebs nicht hinterherlaufen.

Und selbst wenn ich normale, vergleichbare PSA-Werte produziert hätte, würde ich nicht ein, zwei Jahre warten wollen, bis ich reagiere.

Ich sehe meine Langzeitüberlebenswahrscheinlichkeit mit ganz anderen Perspektiven, als du.

Schönen Gruß an deine Frau und dich.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
  Nein, nein, heute habe ich bis 07.05 Uhr geschlafen, vielleicht wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.
  Aber es platzte die Chef-Mülltütentauscherin herein, und rappelte, klirrte und knisterte mit der Mülltüte und dem Klappdeckelmülleimer in der Dusche.
  Die macht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes, denn die Putzfrau kommt erst später  denke jetzt verstärkt über eine Umschulung nach.
  Frühstück heute prima, mit selbstgemachtem Bircher-Müsli.
  Kaffee habe ich letztmalig bestellt!
  Schon vor dem Frühstück: konsistenter Stuhlgang + 1 Glas Pflaumensaft.
  Wer möchte mit der noch nicht komplett verheilten Narbe am Bauch schon beim Stuhlgang pressen, oder Husten, oder niesen.
  Heute Waschtag.
  Meine Frau hilft mir beim Haare waschen, und am Rücken.
  Rest geht in der Dusche allein, Genitalbereich, Narbenbereich, Beine
  Danach frische Trombosestrümpfe, und frisches privates Nachthemd.
  Gepflegte Frisur, Maniküre  man hat ja schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren  und ab in den Klinikgarten  einfach toll angelegt der Garten.
  Der Landschaftsgärtner hatte Ahnung.
  Die Amseln sitzen schon an der dritten Brut und haben die Oberhand im Garten.
  Ab und an ein Zilpzalp und ein Eichelhäher zu hören.
  Höre und sehe keine Drosseln, nur ein Blaumeisenpaar. Merkwürdig. Spatzen und Finken Fehlanzeige.
  Mittags gab es ein schmackhaftes Essen!
  Plötzlich: Da stand er wieder, der Sohn des Operateurs. Aber nur kurze Kontrolle der Lympeingänge und der Narbe, abdrücken des Unterbauchs.
  Blutdruck, Puls, Stuhlgang, Temperatur  alles Top.
  Ich sitze auf der Terrasse,  tippe in den Laptop  und rums, da steht auch mein Operateur im Zimmer. Natürlich erwischt er mich beim tippen. Wie schaut s denn aus Herr Direktor? Seine ironische Frage.
  Es ist fast unglaublich, selbst am Sonntag wird vom Operateur 2 x nach dem Patienten persönlich geschaut.
  Und, schon leichte Erektionen gehabt, oder soll ich Ihnen was aufschreiben zur Stimulation.
  Ich schaue ihn etwas verdutzt an, spüre meinen Katheter und das Zwicken der Lymphschläuche  denke deshalb nicht an Erektionen.
  Ich weiß dass Sie wieder Erektionen bekommen, sie hatten beste Voraussetzungen für die OP.
  Melden Sie mir jeden Tag, wenn Sie Hilfe brauchen!
  Zum Muttertag gehe ich mit meiner Frau jetzt ins Cafe zu Eis und Kuchen.
  Wunderbares Wetter, Sonnenschein, 23 Grad im Schatten, leichter Wind.
  Zum 3. Mal erwischt uns der Operateur.
  Alles o.k., nicht wahr?
  Lassen Sie von der Schwester den noch vorhandenen Zugang am Handgelenk entfernen, den brauchen Sie nicht mehr.
  Abendessen wieder gut sortiert mit Wurstsorten, Brot, Tee, (und Bier).
  Das ist kein Krankenhausaufenthalt, sondern Urlaub.
  In meinem Zimmer bin ich weiterhin allein, ich residiere zum Kassensatz.
 
  Frank

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Frank,

freut mich, dass es Dir so gut geht und hoffe für Dich, dass so bleibt, wenn der Katheder gezogen wurde. Ich finde Deine erfrischenden Schilderungen vom Krankenhausalltag gut. Vielleicht gibst Du anderen Betroffenen, die sich noch nicht endgültig zur OP entschieden haben, Mut und Zuversicht.

Etwas habe ich in Deinen "recordverdächtigen" Berichten überlesen. In welcher Klinik bist Du operiert wurden????

Beste Grüße wie immer von der Ostsee

Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Etwas habe ich in Deinen "recordverdächtigen" Berichten überlesen. In welcher Klinik bist Du operiert wurden????


Hallo Dieter von der Ostsee, nix überlesen, BERNET machts immer noch spannend  :Blinzeln: . Aber  Insider wissen schon lange, wo die Terrasse ist.




> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


Herzerfrischend! Mach weiter so! Schick uns doch mal ein Foto, evtl. mit dieser Szene: Terrasse, Lappie, Nachthemd und Stützstrümpfe und Katheterbeutel  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

deinen Wünschen an Bernet schließ ich mich voll an.

Beste Grüße

von Dieter zu Dieter

----------


## BERNET

An all euch liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe es ihm versprochen, dass ich keine Namen nenne.
Wie er mich gleich am 2. Tag mit dem Lappie im Bett sitzen sah, hat er gleich einen Fön gekriegt. "Sind' s auch soan Computerfreak? Ich hass die Dinger."
Als ich dann von der Tagebuchschreiberei erzählte, schnaufte er heraus:
"Unterstehens sich da meinen Namen reinzubringen, ich mag diesen Exhibitionismus absolut nicht!"

Ich hatte es schon erwähnt, er operiert nur noch handverlesen wann er möchte und aus absoluter ärztlicher Überzeugung. Seit einem Jahr assistiert ihm auch regelmäßig sein Sohn.

Vielleicht lehnt er auch mal jemanden ab?

Einige der Forumsmitglieder, auch noch aktive, sind schon unter seinem Messer gelegen.

Der Kontakt zu ihm geht grundsätzlich über eine weitere Person.

Ich kenne bisher niemanden, der sich über seine OP-Ergebnisse beklagt hat.

Wer es unbedingt möchte, wird seinen Namen und die Klinik schon ausfindig machen.

@ Dieter aus Husum:

Deine Fotoidee ist absolute Spitze, warum bin ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen. Doch leider sehe ich mittlerweile aus, als wollte ich gleich nach Hause gehen! - siehe Tagesbericht

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## BERNET

Bis 07.30 Uhr gepennt! Unglaublich!


  Hatte mir gestern Abend noch eine Pulle von dem Wahnsinnsbölkstoff (Kiste kostet max.5,-) reingeschüttet, da der  Schwester mein Urin noch zu rötlich war.


  Zum ersten Mal weckt mich also die Schwester vom Frühdienst.
  Mein Ruf ist ruiniert.
  Morgentoilette, Körperhygiene, Fähnchen.


  Wieder tolles Wetter.
  Reichhaltiges Frühstück (Müsli ist Weltklasse), auf der Terrasse.


  Fehlt nur noch der Blick auf den Scharmützelsee, vom Caravan durch das Schilf.
  Es sieht nach Langeweile aus, ein bisschen Action würde gut tun.


  Die Action kam!


  10.00 Uhr: Zack, Tür auf, Operateur jr.: Kommen Sie mal rüber in das andere Zimmer, zum Ultraschall. Legen Sie sich bitte hin, Ich schaue mir Bauchraum, Lymphareal, Nieren an. 

O.K. Irgendwo noch Schmerzen?"  Im Moment nicht.
  Der jr. grinste, Ratsch  die Pflaster von den Abdeckungen der Lymphschlauchspitzen sind fort. Welch nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil, dass ich mir vor 6 Tagen dort alle Haare abrasiert hatte.


  Legen Sie mal Ihre Arme hinter den Kopf.
  Er fasste meine beiden Beckenknochen, und kippte mich mehrfach nach links und rechts.
  Ablenkungsmanöver!  Meine verwunderten Augen riss ich plötzlich ganz ganz weit auf, als er mir die beiden Unterdrucklympschläuche aus dem Körper zog. 

Pfft  ein schrecklich erleichterndes Geräusch. 

Die Dinger brauchen Sie nicht mehr.


  Noch mal Pflaster drauf  entlassen. Ich *schlich* über den Flur in mein Zimmer.


  Um 11.45 Uhr Mittagessen mit meiner Frau geteilt.


  12.15 Uhr: Neuer Zimmerkollege checkt ein. 

71 Jahre, PCa , GS=4+4, PSA 8,4. Gleicher Operateur wie ich, morgen früh um 11.00 Uhr auf den Sattel.

  Bei seinem Erstgespräch von ihm mit dem Operateur, wurde er von oben bis unten gemustert:
  Wie  alt sind Sie?  71?  Sie sehen aber noch fit aus, die OP mach ich bei Ihnen, das lohnt sich für Sie noch. 
 
  Und Tür auf, die Schwester beordert mich zur Röntgenabteilung. Dichtigkeitstest.?! Ich soll in der Warteecke Platz nehmen.
  Ich hatte noch keine Zeitschrift aufgeschlagen, da hieß es Herr Schilhanek, wo sans denn?
 
  Bademantel aus, rücklings unter das Bildgerät (Hypermodern!), Urinbeutel unter den Oberschenkel geklemmt, Gerät eingestellt, Aufnahme von der leeren Blase.
 
  Wartezeit: 

Alles wartet auf Operateur sr. *NICHTS* geht ohne ihn, er behandelt  (mit Unterstützung seines Sohnes) seine Patienten vollverantwortlich allein. So etwas habe ich noch nie gehört  Samstag wie Sonntag.


  Wartezeit:
 Die RTA und ich kommen auf das Thema Fußball. Sie war schon in vielen Fußballstadien, und schwärmt von der Allianz-Arena.
  Ich bin gebürtig in Gelsenkirchen. Habe dort 26 Jahre gelebt. Kenne natürlich die Veltins-Arena von S04. 
  Sie findet, dass die Veltins-Arena nachts nicht so schön leuchtet.


*Mein Spiel-, Satz- und Matchball gegen die RTA:*
  Bei schlechtem Wetter (z.B. Schneefall) wird in der Veltins-Arena für ein Fußballspiel oder bei Konzerten zuvor das Dach geschlossen. So entsteht eine Halle für bis zu 70.000 Zuschauer, bei besten Bedingungen.  Wenn es in München regnet oder schneit, ein bisschen Wind dazu, werden das Spielfeld und die unteren Ränge der Zuschauer nass. Warum schließt man dort nicht das Dach ??? 
  Sie sprach nicht mehr mit mir.
 
  Nach insgesamt 8 Minuten war der Chef da. Gut so, die Luft knisterte.


  Buchse runtergezogen, Katheterschlauch vor der Gliedspitze abgedreht, vorgewärmtes Kontrastmittel in die Blase gepumpt.
 Wieder raus. Neu reingepumpt, mehr Menge, mehr Druck. Wackeln, Husten, fester Husten


  Kontrastmittel raus  FLITSCH: Katheter auch raus. Ich muss wohl wieder diese großen fragenden Augen gemacht haben


  Was wollns fragen? Ist erledigt, auch die RTA bekam noch ungefragt eins ab: Haben Sie schon mal einen Patienten von mir gesehen, wo es anders war?


  Sie hatte noch über das fehlende Dach der nachts rot leuchtenden Allianz-Arena nachgedacht, und konnte somit sowieso nicht antworten.


  Ich bekam noch Anweisungen:
  Jetzt eine Netzunterhose an,
  Vorlage rein, falls sie einen Tropfen verlieren
  Sobald Sie Urindrang verspüren, gehen Sie zur Toilette, ruhig mehrmals,
  jetzt legen Sie sich für 2 Stunden ins Bett,
  Ab 19.00 Uhr trinken Sie heute nichts mehr,
  heute kein Bier,
  keine Schlafmittel,
  Nachts eine Urinflasche ans Bett,
  Das Füllvermögen der Blase wird erfahrungsgemäß in 3 Monaten seine alte Menge erreicht haben  ganz sicher.
 
  Ich konnte den Urin sofort halten, volle Kontrolle über den Schließmuskel, auch später auf der Toilette jederzeit den Strahl unterbrechen, langsam-schnell. Ein kleines Brennen irgendwo in der Harnröhre wird von mal zu mal besser.
 
  Diesmal bin ich nicht in mein Zimmer geschlichen.


  Ich bin vom Röntgenraum bis zum Stationszimmer, die ganzen 84,40 m wie *George Glooney* gegangen  glaube ich!


Auf der Terrasse erzählte ich die Neuigkeiten natürlich erst mal meiner Frau, bei Kaffee. Ich lag also nicht im Bett, Anweisung 4 nicht beachtet.


Na, wer erschien wie Jeannie aus der Pulle 2 Minuten später auf der Terrasse?
Nein, nein - nicht Angela Merkel. Natürlich Operateur sr., mit meinem OP-Bericht.

"Was  hab ich grad gesagt. Warum folgen Sie nicht?"

 
  Zum Abendbrot gab es Regensburger  einwandfrei.
 
  Jetzt gebe ich meine 6-tägigen Erfahrungen an meinen Zimmernachbarn weiter.
 
  Für Euch gute Nacht, bis Morgen
 
FRANK

----------


## Anonymous1

> 71 Jahre, PCa , GS=4+4, PSA 8,4. Gleicher Operateur wie ich, morgen früh um 11.00 Uhr auf den Sattel.


.... worauf im Forum Heulen und Zähneklappern anhob....

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo frank,
ich kann immer nur grinsen, wenn ich lese wie ER so ist...........so iss ER halt....''der Alte'',
das mit der Blase ist so, ich komm grad vom Radeln, kanns locker ''verzwicken'' bis ich zuhause bin. Weiter gute Genesung, und was macht der Kasperl ?

ciao Sigi

----------


## Ralieb

Hallo Frank, 
habe erst heute Deinen letzten Bericht gelesen und Deine Antwort auf meine Einlassung. 
Zunächstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Schlauchentfernung" und Dichtheit. So solls weitergehen!!
Ich muss natürlich nochwas kritisieren: George Clooney schreibt sich mit "C". 
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir alles Gute!
Gruß
Rainer

p.s. ich war nicht beleidigt oder verärgert  :-)

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Rainer, 

freue mich über deine Mitarbeit,
und bin froh, dass es kein Mißverständnis gab.

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Ich hatte zur Sicherheit  das darf der Operateur gar nicht wissen  die Einweg-Netzhose mit einer Vorlage für die Nacht angelassen.


  Die Urinflasche steckte im Holster.


  Ca. 01.00 Uhr
  Ca. 03.00 Uhr
  Ca. 05.00 Uhr
  Jeweils von allein wach geworden, ein gewisser Harndrang meldete sich.
  Urinflasche aus dem Holster gezogen, jeweils ca. 200 ml abgelassen, eingepackt, Urinflasche wieder ins Holster.


  07.00 aufgestanden, nicht der geringste Tropfen in der Vorlage!
  Dieses Gefühl, dass man den äußeren Schließmuskel einwandfrei kontrollieren kann, gibt einem absolute Sicherheit.


  Der Penis ist auch wieder auf sein ursprüngliches Ruhezustands-Maß abgeschwollen.
  Es ist seit gestern auch (Katheterentfernung) wieder mehr Gefühl am Glied zu spüren.
  Der Hodensack ist auch abgeschwollen (hatte wohl etwas Lymphflüssigkeit aufgenommen)
  Hängt aber noch übergroß und ausgeleiert zwischen meinen Beinen.
  Laut Operateur reguliert sich das alles ein.


  Um 11.00 Uhr (leider etwas verspätet) wird mein 71-jähriger Zimmerkollege zur OP abgeholt. Bei der Gelegenheit zieht mir der Operateur mal meine Jogging-Hose vor:
  Ja was soll das denn! Mein Patient trägt am Tag nach der Katheterentfernung noch eine Vorlage? So kann ich Sie heute nicht entlassen.
 
  Ich zog die Vorlage (furztrocken) sofort aus der Hose und warf, sie auf das Bett.
 
  Machen Sie mal ein paar Kniebeugen, hält es dicht?
 
  Natürlich hielt es dicht.
 
  Wir sehen uns heute Nachmittag, ich mache noch die Abschlußuntersuchung, und die letzten sechs Klammern am Bauchschnitt fliegen noch raus.
 
  Er geht operieren, der Junior assistiert: das heißt ich dusche, und gehe mit meiner Frau in das Appartement, das sie in 3 Minuten Fußweg angemietet hat.


  Beim duschen der erste wirkliche Test. Jetzt, wo Katheter und Lymphschläuche weg sind, und der Penis abgeschwollen ist: 
  Die Schwellkörper funktionieren einwandfrei, eine Stufe  E4 - auf der Skala bis E5 - ist durch Stimulation möglich!


  Mittagessen kurz geteilt, und mit Vorfreude ins Appartement.


  Meine Frau und ich konnten es nicht fassen, fast wie vor der OP! Den ersten trockenen Orgasmus habe ich auch erlebt. Nur Stufe E5 war noch nicht möglich. Aber ich lag ja auch noch vor 7 Tagen auf dem OP-Tisch.
 
  Der Operateur hatte uns schon ein Rezept für 8 x Cialis gegeben.
  Ich werde seinen Einnahmeanweisungen folgen, und nach ein paar weiteren Wochen Erholung glaube ich, ganz der Alte zu sein.
 
*Hier noch ein Zitat aus meinem OP-Bericht:*
*Die Prognose bezüglich Kontinenz und Tumorsanierung erscheint vom makroskopischen Aspekt her ausgezeichnet. Auch die Schwellkörperfunktion sollte sich zügig wieder erholen.*
*Zumal bei Beendigung des Eingriffs noch eine Schwellkörperfüllung E3 vorliegt,*
** 
  Gegen 16.00 Uhr erschien der Operateur jr.: Die heutige OP hatte sich insgesamt verzögert, der Vater hat noch ein Neu-Aufnahmegespräch. Es wird wohl knapp für ihn, Sie heute noch zu sprechen. Aber den Kontinenztest mache ich jetzt mit Ihnen: 


Hose runter, alles im Blickfeld, Husten, stärker, so fest Sie können, hochspringen 
  Es bleibt alles furztrocken


  Der Operateur erscheint doch noch gegen 18.00 Uhr:
 
  Mein Sohn hat mir vom Test berichtet,
  Sie gehen morgen nach hause,
  Heute mach ich nix mehr, nur noch meine Patienten anschauen.
  Morgen letzter US, schriftlicher Aschlußbericht, 6 Klammern raus, 1 Monat AU- Becheinigung.


  Und kommen Sie mir bloß nicht mit Kurwünschen. Meine Patienten gehen nicht zur Kur.


  Fahren Sie mit Ihrer Frau nach Rom, die hat es auch verdient, und da ist es jetzt schön warm.
 
  Damit hier nicht ein falscher Eindruck entsteht:
 
  Es liegt mir fern mit Angaben zu Kontinenz und insbesondere Erektion zu prahlen! 
 

Insbesondere      zur Erektion wird doch immer gefragt, schon während ich hier die ersten      Tage beschrieben habe  nur eben als PN. Ich sage es deshalb hier für alle      öffentlich.Zur      Prognose der Kontinenz kann sich der Operateur mit fug und recht ganz weit      aus dem Fenster lehnen. Auf Grund seiner speziellen, aufwendigen OP-Methode      kommt er nahe an 100%. Gründe wie Voroperationen im Bereich des      Schließmuskels sind hier hauptsächlich die Ausschlüsse.Zur      Prognose der Erektion hängt es nun mal davon ab, was im Rahmen der      Tumorsanierung weggeschnitten werden muss. Und mit den eventuell      tumorfreien neurovaskulären Bündel macht er absolut schonend und mit      außergewöhnlicher Präparationstechnik das best Mögliche.Seine      Frau sagte mir bei unserem ersten Gespräch: Der liebe Herrgott ist er auch      nicht, aber er macht was er kann  Zeit spielt dabei keine Rolle.Ich habe      auch ältere Schilderungen über den Operateur gelesen, und fragte mich, das      ist doch unmöglich?Für      mich steht jetzt aber fest: der Herrgott ist er nicht  aber er kommt gleich      danach.Sein      Sohn ist auch seit 7 Jahren Arzt, hat seinen Dr. gemacht, viel Zeit mit      seinem Vater zusammengearbeitet, und assistiert ihm wieder seit ca. einem      Jahr fast täglich.
 
  Frank

----------


## wassermann

> Ca. 01.00 Uhr
> Ca. 03.00 Uhr
> Ca. 05.00 Uhr
> Jeweils von allein wach geworden, ein gewisser Harndrang meldete sich.
> Urinflasche aus dem Holster gezogen, jeweils ca. 200 ml abgelassen, eingepackt, Urinflasche wieder ins Holster.


Hallo Bernet,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderbaren Verlauf, aber in *diesem* Punkt war es bei mir besser: Habe schon in der ersten Nacht nach Katheterentfernung ohne Harndrang und staubtrocken DURCHGESCHLAFEN. Ätsch!

Ansonsten kann ich deine amüsant zu lesenden Tagebucheintragungen aus meiner Erfahrung im Prinzip bestätigen, obgleich ich bei einem anderen Operateur war. Vielleicht kennen die sich ja, denn Starnberg ist von Salzburg nicht weit entfernt und manches erinnert stark daran.
Ich begrüße deinen Bericht, da er geeignet ist, Ängste vor dem Eingriff bzw. die oftmals verbreitete Panikmache mancher Beiträge zu lindern.

Andererseits sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen und bei soviel Glück auch an die denken, die keinen so erfahrenen oder geschickten Operateur gefunden haben wie wir und sehr unter den Nebenwirkungen leiden. 
Nur so als Anregung: vielleicht wäre es manchmal angebracht, einen Gang runterzuschalten.

Wie auch immer, ich teile deine/eure Freude und Erleichterung und wünsche weiterhin alles Gute, v.a. einen entsprechenden PSA-Wert.

Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Auf die Reha habe ich ebenfalls verzichtet, nachdem mein Operateur fast wortgleich wie deiner dazu geraten hat. Der gemeinsame Urlaub -mit meiner Frau- war in jeder Hinsicht vorzuziehen.

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo wasserman,
natürlich kennen sich die beiden, der in salzburg und der in starnberg, schon lange ! noch aus der zeit wo ER in der Urologie in Planegg war! und es gibt wohl noch einen hier in D!
alle 3 machens wohl gut ! sehr gut! 
ciao sigi

----------


## BERNET

Nachts habe ich wieder die Urinflasche mit ans Bett genommen.
  Abends vorher habe ich bis 23.00 Uhr getrunken.
  Auch ein Bier.


  Nachts wurde ich wieder 3-mal wach, der Harndrang erbrachte 3-mal ca. 250 ml.
  Laut Vorhersage des Operateurs, reguliert sich der Inhalt der Blase in einigen Monaten wieder auf das ehemalige Volumen.
  Durchschlafen ist dann wieder möglich.


  Aber er empfiehlt, nicht mit Gewalt die Blase zu strapazieren.
  Immer noch, fast bei jedem Wasserlassen, ein kleiner brennender Schmerz, irgendwo in der Harnröhre  aber nicht unerträglich.


  Hodensack wird von Tag zu Tag wieder kleiner und leerer.


  11.00: Operateur betritt das Zimmer. Kommen Sie rüber in das Untersuchungszimmer
  Die restlichen 6 Klammern an der Narbe rausgeklipst.
  Mit US nochmals gründlich den Unterleib abgefahren.
  Noch eine Urinprobe für die Nachuntersuchung abgefüllt.
  O.K., dann treffen wir uns vorne in meinem Untersuchungszimmer zum Abschlussgespräch.
 
  Bericht für meinen Urologen geschrieben.
  Verhaltensregeln für  höchst unwahrscheinliche  Beschwerden gegeben.
  Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung erst mal für einen Monat ausgestellt, danach wenden Sie sich an Ihren Urologen.
  Zur Sicherheit noch Antibiotikum aufgeschrieben, für die nächsten Tage.
 
  Händedruck, Ihnen alles gute, meine Patienten warten.
  Schreiben Sie mir mal ein Kärtchen, ob sich alles bestens entwickelt, so wie ich das bei Ihnen selbstverständlich erwarte!
 
  Mittagessen (Rinderroulade!) mit meiner Frau geteilt.
   Mein Zimmerkollege wird - von der Intensivstation kommend  auf das Zimmer zurückverlegt. Für seine 71 Jahre sieht er fit aus, fühlt sich aber ein bisschen kaputt.
  OP hat etwas länger als bei mir gedauert, wäre aber zufriedenstellend verlaufen.
 
  Abschied im Dienstzimmer der Station, Obolus für die Kaffeekasse hinterlegt, es kehrt wieder Ruhe auf der Station ein.
 
  Da meine Frau noch 2 weitere Tage das Appartement angemietet hatte, bleiben wir noch am OP-Ort. Dampferfahrt, Klosterbesuch, 7 Kästen verschiedene Biersorten eingepackt, regionale Spezialitäten gegessen.
 
  Es steht für mich fest:
 
  Ich gehe nicht in eine AHB. Ich fahre mit meiner Frau in einen Kurzurlaub, bzw. lege mich in meinen Garten.


Frank

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Frank,



> Ich fahre mit meiner Frau in einen Kurzurlaub, bzw. lege mich in meinen Garten.


 Wünsche Dir ein angenehmes regenerieren!

Mit 21 Tagen RP `98 im Krankenhaus Bad Tölz, hätte ich mehr zu berichten gehabt wie Du, da liest sich dein KK-Bericht wie Sonderurlaub!

Bitte, ich empfinde keinen Neid Dir gegenüber aber ich bin mir sicher, daß ich auch einen guten Operateur hatte, nur hatte Er bestimmt nicht mit einem T3b und 3 x 500 ml Eigenblut Infusion gerechnet!
Gute Genesung und Allzeit tiefen PSA!
Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Seit dem 15.05.09 bin ich zu hause.


  Kurzer Besuch beim Urologe: ich bin erstaunt, sie so schnell so fit hier zu sehen.


  Urin ist mittlerweile ohne Blutanteile.
  Blasenvolumen hat schon für 300 ml gereicht.


  Das Brennen in der Harnröhre tritt nur noch manchmal auf.


  Das entnommene Prostatamaterial ist unterwegs zu Prof. Böcking in Düsseldorf.


  Die OP-Narbe juckt etwas.


  Mit Cialis ist E4-5 möglich.


  Nach Recherchen und PN gibt es vermutlich mindestens 3 Operateure in den deutschsprachigen Raum, die die erwähnte OP-Methode beherrschen und durchführen.
 
  Frank

----------


## Anonymous1

> ich bin mir sicher, daß ich auch einen guten Operateur hatte, nur hatte Er bestimmt nicht mit einem T3b und 3 x 500 ml Eigenblut Infusion gerechnet!


Nicht nur das, lieber Helmut! Ich glaube auch, dass es doch eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, dass seit Deiner Operation 10 Jahre vergangen sind. In dieser Zeit kamen viele Fortschritte in OP-Technik und OP-Wissen, leider war für die Diskussion solcher Fragen in diesem Forum hier lange Zeit wenig Neigung vorhanden. 

Ich täusche mich vermutlich nicht, wenn ich annehme, dass Du auch Dank empfindest, nicht nur dafür, dass Du einen "Guten Operateur" hattest, sondern auch für die zehn Jahre.

----------


## wassermann

> Nach Recherchen und PN gibt es vermutlich mindestens 3 Operateure in den deutschsprachigen Raum, die die erwhnte OP-Methode beherrschen und durchfhren.
> 
> Frank


Hallo Bernet,

wer sind die drei? Das wre doch fr Neulinge, SHGs und andere mehr als wissenswert. Wenn du einen "Schwur" geleistet hast, die Namen nicht zu verffentlichen, dann bitte gern auch als PN an mich. Vielen Dank.

Weiter alles Gute

PS: Die Biertrger noch nicht selbst tragen!

----------


## Helmut.2

Guten Morgen Dieter,



> Dieter aus Husum: Ich tusche mich vermutlich nicht, wenn ich annehme, dass Du auch Dank empfindest, nicht nur dafr, dass Du einen "Guten Operateur" hattest, sondern auch fr die zehn Jahre.


 Auf jeden Fall du hast recht in allen Punkten. Die Operationstechniken haben sich enorm verbessert und die Verweildauer der Mnner mit RP = radikaler Prostatektomien haben sich so verkrzt, da ich nur noch staune und ich glaube, da es auch zu groen Teil daran liegt, da die Mnner nach der OP auch kontinent sind!

Nur mit meinem 1. Urologen bin ich bis heute nicht im Reinen, -denn er hat, nach dem ich aus dem BPS- und KISP-Forum erfahren habe- bei mir schwere Versumnisse in der weiteren Therapie meines PCa unterlassen und wechselte daher zum 2. Urologen hin nach Bad Aibling, dieser Angestellter Arzt in dieser Klinik machte mit mir diese HB2 -Er kannte diese Websiten und hatte auch darin gelesen- nach unseren Vorstellungen aber leider habe ich es noch nicht so gut verstanden wie wichtig das Testosteron mit zu messen ist, heute schon und DHT mit! Leider daneben gegangen, zu minderst halber!

Leider mute ich wieder einmal den Arzt wechseln, weil er in Richtung Norden eine Praxis erffnete und der Weg war mir zu weit also zum nchsten. Bad Reichenhall bei Dr. F.E. war mein Glcksfall aber auch nur zwei Jahre, denn Er behandelte nur Privatpatienten! Wieder zum nchsten, hier hatte ich nur eine sehr kurze Episode und mit seiner Vorstellung eine HB zu machen war ich nicht einverstanden! zwischenzeitlich, wie ich erfahren habe ist Er sogar Professor geworden! Habe ich es mir doch gedacht Er hatte ja schon eine PD vor seinem Dr.! U.s.w.... 

Bald knnte ich doch noch meine *Memoiren mit PKH* schreiben!

Wnsche Allen einen schnen Sonntag und gute Genesung!
Helmut

----------


## SAGI00

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> wer sind die drei? Das wre doch fr Neulinge, SHGs und andere mehr als wissenswert. Wenn du einen "Schwur" geleistet hast, die Namen nicht zu verffentlichen, dann bitte gern auch als PN an mich. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Weiter alles Gute
> 
> PS: Die Biertrger noch nicht selbst tragen!


Hallo Gemeinde,
na ja, es gibt zumindest 2 im Kreiskrankenhaus Starnberg, einen in Salzburg (kenn ich nicht, weiss aber dass er da arbeitet) und wohl einen in Hamburg (wurde schon mehrmals hier genannt).
ich hoffe das reicht den meisten.

Gruss Sigi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sigi et all



> Hallo Gemeinde,
> na ja, es gibt zumindest 2 im Kreiskrankenhaus Starnberg, einen in Salzburg (kenn ich nicht, weiss aber dass er da arbeitet) und wohl einen in Hamburg (wurde schon mehrmals hier genannt).
> ich hoffe das reicht den meisten.


Mann sollte die Fhigkeiten von Operateuren, die in der Lage sind a. nervschonend zu operieren, b. den unteren Schliemuskel vollstndig zu erhalten und den Blasenstumpf mit der Harnrhre ohne Klammern zu vernhen nicht auf ein paar Knstler festmachen. Ich kenne mindestens noch 5 Weitere, durch hohe Fallzahlen bekannte operierende Klinik-Urologen, die gleiche Techniken erfolgreich anwenden.
Die Technik selbst ist brigens nicht neu, sie erfordert lediglich einen deutlich hheren Zeitaufwand und wird deshalb dem Kassenpatienten ohne Zuzahlung einfach vorenthalten.
In meiner Anastomose steckt brigens keine einzige harnrhrennahe Titanklammer. Ich habe trotzdem keine Blutkonserve gebraucht. Eine solche OP wird allerdings nur selten in 2 Std. oder sogar noch schneller zu schaffen sein.
Gru Heribert

----------


## HorstK

> Mann sollte die Fhigkeiten von Operateuren, die in der Lage sind a. nervschonend zu operieren, b. den unteren Schliemuskel vollstndig zu erhalten und den Blasenstumpf mit der Harnrhre ohne Klammern zu vernhen nicht auf ein paar Knstler festmachen. Ich kenne mindestens noch 5 Weitere, durch hohe Fallzahlen bekannte operierende Klinik-Urologen, die gleiche Techniken erfolgreich anwenden.


Und warum gibt es noch immer solche Horrormeldungen und diese traurigen "Unflle", Schicksale, auch hier im Forum? 

Bei solchen _einschneidenden_ Therapie_-_Entscheidungen sollte Mann sich vorher intensiv auf die Suche machen!!




> Die Technik selbst ist brigens nicht neu, sie erfordert lediglich einen deutlich hheren Zeitaufwand und wird deshalb dem Kassenpatienten ohne *Zuzahlung* einfach vorenthalten.


Notfalls wrde ich einen Kredit aufnehmen, oder sowas hnliches, um mich von einem der auserwhlten rzte "Knstlern" behandeln zu lassen. - Man lebt nur einmal -




> In meiner Anastomose steckt brigens keine einzige harnrhrennahe Titanklammer. Ich habe trotzdem keine Blutkonserve gebraucht. Eine solche OP wird allerdings nur selten in 2 Std. oder sogar noch schneller zu schaffen sein.


Ja, Heribert, wir haben in der Beziehung Glck gehabt. DANKE an den Operateur! Bei mir hat's 4 Stunden gedauert, hat sich aber gelohnt, denn es ging, wie bei einigen anderen RPE'lern, kein Tropfen daneben!


Gru, Horst

----------


## BERNET

Heute ist der *erste Nachsorgetermin* bei meinem Urologen.
 
  Er kann es nicht fassen, wie fit ich dastehe.
  Ich mchte gleich mal ihre OP-Narbe sehen, Sie waren gar nicht zur OP, oder?
  Die Narbe verheilt einwandfrei, selbst optisch wird das perfekt.
 
  Wir besprechen die auergewhnlichen Passagen im OP-Bericht, die fr den Erfolg des Eingriffs so immens wichtig sind.
 
  Das Fassungsvermgen der Blase liegt tagsber bei bis zu 300ml, nachts habe ich Harndrang bei sptestens 250ml.
  Das Brennen in der Harnrhre beim Wasserlassen tritt nicht mehr auf.
  Urin ist vllig klar.
 
  Die ersten Blutwerte werden in 6 Wochen gemessen:
  PSA, Testo, Tumormarker.
 
  Ich bin noch weitere 4 Wochen AU, damit ich zu Krften komme, und mich gut erholen kann.
  Nichts Schweres heben, keine anstrengenden Ttigkeiten ausfhren.
 
  Frank

----------


## JoScho

Zitat von HorstK
Bei solchen _einschneidenden_ Therapie_-_Entscheidungen sollte Mann sich vorher intensiv auf die Suche machenNotfalls wrde ich einen Kredit aufnehmen, oder sowas hnliches, um mich von einem der auserwhlten rzte "Knstlern" behandeln zu lassen. - Man lebt nur einmal -  Richtig, aber wo?Die Qualittsberichte der Kliniken sind sehr unverstndlich und geben auch keinerlei Hinweise auf den Erfolg Wir brauchen eine Datenbank in welcher wir die Eingangs- Kriterien (PSA/Gleason/Tastbefund/ Pathologisches Ergebnis(pt?)) mit dem Erfolg (Kontinenz/ Potenz/ Nerverhalt) vergleichen knnen.  Zitat von HeribertDie Technik selbst ist brigens nicht neu, sie erfordert lediglich einen deutlich hheren Zeitaufwand und wird deshalb dem Kassenpatienten ohne Zuzahlung einfach vorenthalten. Das wei der normale Patient aber nicht. Somit kommt man auch nicht auf den Gedanken die Frage zu stellen: Gehts mit einer Zuzahlung eventuell besser? Zum Glck hat sich dieses Forum weiterentwickelt, sodass auch einmal positive Berichte von erfolgreichen RPEs kommen.Jeder reagiert auf die Diagnose anders. Nicht alle knnen Cool bleiben. Alls ich vor gut 2 Jahren die Diagnose erhalten und in dieses Forum gepostet habe, hatten die Pessimisten (bezglich RPE) die Oberhand.http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1356
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1391
Ich habe viele Private Nachrichten welche mich noch mehr verunsicherten erhalten. Unter anderem befrchtete ein hier im Forum aktiver Urologe dass es sich bei meiner Ausgangslage mindestens um ein pt3a Stadium handelt. Ich habe nicht nur auf eine Zweitmeinung sondern auch auf eine Drittmeinung bestanden. Der Entschluss zur RPE stand fr mich sofort fest, nur ber das wie und wo konnte ich keine entscheidenden Informationen bekommen. 
Gru JoScho

----------


## BurgerH

> Heute ist der *erste Nachsorgetermin* bei meinem Urologen.
>  
> 
>  
>   Die ersten Blutwerte werden in 6 Wochen gemessen:
>   PSA, Testo, Tumormarker.
>  
>  
>   Frank


Hallo Frank,

wieso das Testosteron messen?

Du bekommst doch keine Hormonblockade und Deine Hoden sind vermutlich nicht orchiektomiert worden, so dass sie normal arbeiten.

Einen normalen Testosteronspiegel kannst Du auch von Deiner Libido her ableiten. Denn die wre beim Teufel, wenn der Testsoteronspiel auf Kastrationsniveau sinkt.

Gru

Hansjrg Burger

----------


## HorstK

> Zitat von HorstK
> Bei solchen einschneidenden Therapie-Entscheidungen sollte Mann sich vorher intensiv auf die Suche machen. Notfalls wrde ich einen Kredit aufnehmen, oder sowas hnliches, um mich von einem der auserwhlten rzte "Knstlern" behandeln zu lassen. - Man lebt nur einmal -





> *Richtig, aber wo?*


Hallo JoScho, 
durch dieses Forum habe ich damals meinen Operateur gefunden.
Zum Beispiel hier: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=125
Natrlich ist die Suche mhevoll, aber es kann sich lohnen!
Gru,
Horst

----------


## BERNET

Dr. med. Praetorius
 
  Das ist der Name meines Operateurs.
  Er ist Belegarzt im Klinikum Starnberg.
 
  Ich habe heute mit ihm telefoniert.
  Meine Lage ist folgende:
  Mein PN-Fach, private E-Mail und Telefon stehen nicht mehr still.
  Dr. Praetorius hat ein Einsehen mit meiner misslichen Lage gehabt.
 
  Dr. Praetorius operiert nur Personen, die er selbst in einem Vortermin grndlich untersucht hat.
  Ansprechpartner fr Terminierungen und Papierkram ist seine Frau.
 
  Die private Telefonnummer/Faxnummer der Familie Praetorius gebe ich an wirklich interessierte per PN weiter.
 
  Sein Sohn, Dr. Praetorius jr. und Dr. med. Dudek (beide auch in Starnberg) operieren nach der gleichen Methode.
 
  Gerchteweise gibt es ehemalige Kollegen von Dr. Praetorius in Planegg, Hamburg und Salzburg, die sich seine OP-Methode zumindest teilweise angeeignet haben, und somit vielleicht hnlich erfolgreich operieren.
 
 Frank

----------


## HorstK

Name und Ort sind schon seit längerer Zeit im Forum bekannt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...82&postcount=5

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...33&postcount=7

und, wenn man suchen möchte, z.B. auch in meinem Profil.

Horst

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !

Von Heribert ein



> Mann sollte die Fähigkeiten von Operateuren, die in der Lage sind a. nervschonend zu operieren, b. den unteren Schließmuskel vollständig zu erhalten und den Blasenstumpf mit der Harnröhre ohne Klammern zu vernähen nicht auf ein paar Künstler festmachen. Ich kenne mindestens noch 5 Weitere, durch hohe Fallzahlen bekannte operierende Klinik-Urologen, die gleiche Techniken erfolgreich anwenden.
> *Die Technik selbst ist übrigens nicht neu, sie erfordert lediglich einen deutlich höheren Zeitaufwand und wird deshalb dem Kassenpatienten ohne Zuzahlung einfach vorenthalten.*


Wenn man die Beiträge in zu diesem Thema verfolgt, entsteht der Eindruck, daß es in Deutschland nur zwischen 20-40 Chirugen für ERP gibt, die mit der höchstmöglichen Qalität und einem hohem Zeitaufwand, Ihre Patienten, operieren. Mit den Ergebnissen dieser Chirugen können die Patienten sehr gut leben und haben nur in Ausnahmefällen Pech.
Das gleiche gilt für die Bestrahlungskliniken. Auch nur höchstens 15-30 Kliniken haben die neuen und weiterentwickelten Bestrahlungstechniken, mit der notwendigen Erfahrung, im Behandlungsspektrum.
Das heißt übersetzt, wer bei Erkennen der Krankheit, nicht durch großen Zufall, Beziehungen oder eben durch dieses Forum, keine Hinweise auf die Möglichkeit zu zu einer nebenwirkungsarmen Spitzenbehandlung bekommt, landet ohne sein eigenes Verschulden und durch Gutgläubigkeit in der "2.Liga (evt. sogar in der 3 Liga)" bei der Behandlung des PK.
Es ist anzunehmen, daß es nur 5-10 % der PK-Patienten schaffen, in der "1.Liga" behandelt zu werden.
Bei dem großen Rest ist das ED-Risiko nahe 90 %.
Das Inkontinenz-Risiko ist nicht bekannt - aber zwischen 15 - 30 % liegt es sicherlich.
Mir ist es vollkommen unverständlich, daß es der großen Masse der "bestrahlenden und operierenden PK-Ärzte" erlaubt wird, ohne ausreichende Weiterbildung und Übung, auf dem genannten zu niedrigen Qualitätsniveau, weiter Ihr Geld mit verängstgten Patienten zu verdienen.
Wenn man sich mit diesen Gedanken beschäftigt wird man einfach nur wütend !!
In keinem technischen Beruf würde es zugelassen, daß nicht mit der höchtmöglichen Qualität gearbeitet wird.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn man die Beiträge in zu diesem Thema verfolgt, entsteht der Eindruck, daß es in Deutschland nur zwischen 20-40 Chirugen für ERP gibt, die mit der höchstmöglichen Qalität und einem hohem Zeitaufwand, Ihre Patienten, operieren. Mit den Ergebnissen dieser Chirugen können die Patienten sehr gut leben und haben nur in Ausnahmefällen Pech.


Ich halte es für total gefährlich solche Aussagen zu machen.
1. Wir wissen von einer Handvoll Patienten, die meistens eine guten Verlauf hatten nach Behandlung bei diesen Urologen. Daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen über die Tausenden von OPs die jährlich in Deutschland stattfinden, finde ich fragwürdig.
2. In der Regel werden eher die positiven Erfahrungen und nicht die negativen Erfahrungen in so einem Forum genannt, vor allem wenn es um Therapienebenwirkungen geht. Ein Patient der durch die OP impotent geworden ist, wird dies eher nicht gleich ohne Aufforderung bekanttgeben. Ein Patient der überraschenderweise seine Potenz erhalten hat, wird dies eher bekannt geben.
3. Chirurgen die stets sehr gute Ergebnisse vorzeigen können, sind auch oft Chirurgen die extrem Patienten selektionieren. Ich kenne viele Urologen, die keine >cT2b-Tumore operieren. Ganz klar kann man beim kleinen Tumor, mit dem niedrigen PSA und dem Gleason Score von 6 eine schöne nervenschonende OP durchziehen. Alle andere Patienten, die mit fortgeschrittenen Tumoren kommen, werden abgelehnt und entweder zu anderen Urologen geschickt oder bestrahlt. Dasselbe gilt beim Alter. Einige Urologen setzten die Grenze bei 60, andere bei 70. Ein 60jähriger erholt sich besser von der OP als ein 70jähriger.




> Das gleiche gilt für die Bestrahlungskliniken. Auch nur höchstens 15-30 Kliniken haben die neuen und weiterentwickelten Bestrahlungstechniken, mit der notwendigen Erfahrung, im Behandlungsspektrum.


Das ist falsch.
Die "neuen Techniken" haben sich bislang klinisch nicht bewiesen.
Zwar sieht alles viel schöner aus auf dem Papier, gesunde Organe werden ausgespart, man eskaliert die Dosis, etc...
Aber hat das auch eine klinische Relevanz?
Leben diese Patienten auch länger und nebenwirkungsfreier?
Fraglich.
Im Gegenteil dazu, es gibt sogar gute Studien, die zeigen dass moderne Techniken mit Dosiseskalation zu mehr Nebenwirkungen führen.
Ich hätte da wenig Probleme damit, mich in Heidelberg oder einem kleineren Haus zu bestrahlen. Die Bestrahlung die Prostata ist nun wirklich keine hohe Kunst, wenn man auf den IMRT-, IGRT-Schnick-Schnack verzichtet (diese Techniken werden übrigens nicht erstattet von den Kassen und werden dementsprechend bei vielen Kliniken allgemein versicherten Patienten nicht angeboten).




> Das heißt übersetzt, wer bei Erkennen der Krankheit, nicht durch großen Zufall, Beziehungen oder eben durch dieses Forum, keine Hinweise auf die Möglichkeit zu zu einer nebenwirkungsarmen Spitzenbehandlung [/U]bekommt, landet ohne sein eigenes Verschulden und durch Gutgläubigkeit in der "2.Liga (evt. sogar in der 3 Liga)" bei der Behandlung des PK.


Finde ich so nicht richtig.
Ich denke, jeder der sich nach Diagnosestellung nur EINE Meinung anhört und denkt, dass es nur eine Behandlungsmethode gibt, macht einen Fehler. Man sollte das Gespräch mit Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten (und ggf. Onkologen falls der Urologe keine Ahnung von Hormontherapie hat) suchen.
Das sollte reichen, wenn eine faire Aufklärung von jeder Seite erfolgt.




> Es ist anzunehmen, daß es nur 5-10 % der PK-Patienten schaffen, in der "1.Liga" behandelt zu werden.
> Bei dem großen Rest ist das ED-Risiko nahe 90 %.
> Das Inkontinenz-Risiko ist nicht bekannt - aber zwischen 15 - 30 % liegt es sicherlich.


Ich finde es eine grosse FRECHHEIT solchen Zahlen hier zu erwähnen und tatsächlich zu behaupten, dass diese Unterschiede in den Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der Behandlung in der "1. Liga" oder der "2. Liga" entstehen.
Wenn Sie mal einen "cT3b cN0 cM0, Gleason 4+4=8, PSA 21ng/ml"-Tumor hätten würde Ihnen die "1. Liga" auch nicht von den Nebenwirkungen bewahren.
Es gibt viel zu viele Faktoren, die das Ergebnis einer Therapie beeinflussen.
Das Stadium der Erkrankung, das Alter, die Nebenerkrankungen und die Art der Behandlung. Und leider auch Glück.
Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere Urologe / Strahlentherapeut besser. Aber zu behaupten, dass der eine Urologe / Strahlentherapeut beim gleichen Patienten 90% erektile Dysfunktion verursacht, während der andere 0% verursacht, ist völlig illusionär.





> Mir ist es vollkommen unverständlich, daß es der großen Masse der "bestrahlenden und operierenden PK-Ärzte" erlaubt wird, ohne ausreichende Weiterbildung und Übung, auf dem genannten zu niedrigen Qualitätsniveau, weiter Ihr Geld mit verängstgten Patienten zu verdienen.


Ich verstehe Sie nicht.
Können Sie tatsächlich uns erklären, warum Sie denken, dass die grosse Masse sich nicht weiterbildet oder übt?





> In keinem technischen Beruf würde es zugelassen, daß nicht mit der höchtmöglichen Qualität gearbeitet wird.


Die Medizin ist kein technischer Beruf.
Den kaputten Kühlschrank können Sie mit einen neuen ersetzen. Beim Menschen ist es da etwas schwieriger. Wir sind hier nicht in China.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Daniel,

vieles was du da ehrlich sagst, gefällt mir gut.

Zitat: 3. Chirurgen die stets sehr gute Ergebnisse vorzeigen können, sind auch oft Chirurgen die extrem Patienten selektionieren. Ich kenne viele Urologen, die keine >cT2b-Tumore operieren. Ganz klar kann man beim kleinen Tumor, mit dem niedrigen PSA und dem Gleason Score von 6 eine schöne nervenschonende OP durchziehen. Alle andere Patienten, die mit fortgeschrittenen Tumoren kommen, werden abgelehnt und entweder zu anderen Urologen geschickt oder bestrahlt. Dasselbe gilt beim Alter. Einige Urologen setzten die Grenze bei 60, andere bei 70. Ein 60jähriger erholt sich besser von der OP als ein 70jähriger."

Dieses Vorgehen ist der Skandal, diese Patienten, bei der regelmässigen Kontrolle der Biologie, bräuchten oft keine OP. 
Auch wir kenen dieses Vorgehen, wurde auch schon im Forum diskutiert. Kaum wurden höher maligne PCaler operiert, ging es daneben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Daniel Schmidt !
Mein obiger Beitrag vom 20.05.2009Von mir ein Zitat:__


> _Das heißt übersetzt, wer bei Erkennen der Krankheit, nicht durch großen Zufall, Beziehungen oder eben durch dieses Forum, keine Hinweise auf die Möglichkeit zu zu einer nebenwirkungsarmen Spitzenbehandlung [/u]bekommt, landet ohne sein eigenes Verschulden und durch Gutgläubigkeit in der "2.Liga (evt. sogar in der 3 Liga)" bei der Behandlung des PK.___



Ihre Stellungnahme vom 21.05.2009
Von Ihnen ein Zitat:



> _Finde ich so nicht richtig._
> _Ich denke, jeder der sich nach Diagnosestellung nur EINE Meinung anhört und denkt, dass es nur eine Behandlungsmethode gibt, macht einen Fehler. Man sollte das Gespräch mit Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten (und ggf. Onkologen falls der Urologe keine Ahnung von Hormontherapie hat) suchen._
> _Das sollte reichen, wenn eine faire Aufklärung von jeder Seite erfolgt._


__
_"Das sollte reichen, wenn eine faire Aufklärung von jeder Seite erfolgt"._ Genau darin liegt das Problem. Vom behandelnden Urologen erfolgt eben *keine faire* Aufklärung. Die Beratung erfolgt immer nach dem gleichen Schema: "Wenn ich an Ihrer Stelle wäre, käme für mich nur die OP in Frage. Es ist die sicherste Therapie, um für immer Ihren Krebs los zu werden. Hier im örtlichen Krankenhaus ist ein guter Chirurg. Ich werde persönlich mit Ihm sprechen und schon einen OP-Termin für Sie machen." (persönlich so erlebt)
Der Patient vertraut dem Gegenüber in Seiner seelischen Verfassung blind. So laufen sicherlich 90 % aller Therapieentscheidungen ab.
Jetzt kann diesem Patienten nur noch der Zufall oder das Glück helfen. (Siehe mein oben stehendes Zitat.)
Ich möchte diesen operierenden Ärzten gar nicht unterstellen, daß Sie sich nicht große Mühe bei den PK-OP`s geben.
*Das Problem liegt jedoch bei Ihren kritik- und anspruchslosen Patienten**. (weil Sie es nicht besser wissen können)*
Es wird von Ihnen ja keine Spitzenleistung in Bezug auf ED und Inkontinenz von der Bevölkerung erwartet.
Wir können leider von diesen vorgenannten Ärzten nicht erwarten, dass Sie ohne entsprechende Forderungen aus der Patientenschaft, Ihr Verhalten ändern !
In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde vor einigen Tagen, durch Zufall, das Thema von typischen Prostataproblemen bei uns älter werdenden Männern, auf Prostatakrebs gelenkt. (Sie wissen alle nichts von meiner Krankheit). Einhellig war man der Meinung, wenn einer das Pech hätte, an PK zu erkranken, automatisch ED und sehr häufig Inkontinenz die Folge, der dann automatisch kommenden OP, wären - eben ein unausweichliches Schicksal. In einer anderen Situation habe ich mit jemand, zwei Jahre nach Seiner "örtlichen OP" gesprochen (heute PSA-Wert 0,12 und Vorlagen), der ganz erstaunt war, daß es im nur 40 km entfernten Gronau (DaVinci) Spezialisten für diese OP´s gab. Niemand hatte Ihn auf andere Möglichkeiten hingewiesen. Seinem Urologen hat Er blind vertraut. __

Gruß
Bernhard A.

*"Wer sich treiben läßt, kann das Ufer nicht bestimmen !"*
(gehöft im NDR-Radio)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Frank, Deinem Profil entnehme ich folgendes:




> 18.05.09:
> Erste Nachuntersuchung beim Urologen:
> "Sie sind absolut kontinent, und erreichen eine E4, so kurz nach der OP? Habe ich zuvor noch nicht gehört!"
> "Ihre Narbe verheilt einwandfrei, der Schnitt ist top gemacht - das war ein Profi.
> Ich bin weitere 4 Wochen AU, bis 15.06.09.
> Ich werde keine AHB beantragen


Danach ist Dein Urlaub morgen vorbei und so wäre es eigentlich zumutbar, wenn Du uns einen neuen Lagebericht ablieferst  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich lieber Frank,
hoffe, du hast Dich gut regeneriert und fit bist für den von Dieter angeforderten Bericht!  



> aus Profil von BERNET: Nach einigen Monaten werde ich mich zur Kontrolle dem bildgebenden Verfahren mit USPIO/Sinerem unterziehen.


Wenn es so gut gelaufen ist, wie Du dir vorstellst, dann müßten eigentlich Jahre vergehen, damit Du diese o.g. Untersuchung positive oder negative Bewertungen heraus kommen, es verhält sich ähnlich wie beim PET/CT und daher die Voraussetzungen beachten! Wir Alle, würden es dir von Herzen wünschen, wenn nichts nachzuweisen ist!

Wünsche Dir einen guten Start zum Wochenanfang
Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Sendepause ?*

Seit *diesem* Beitrag sind über 5 Wochen vergangen. Lieber Frank, wir vermissen Deine immer aktuelle Berichterstattung. Gibt es Probleme?

----------


## BERNET

Ich wünsche Euch allen, dass Ihr eine gute Zeit hattet!

MIR GEHT ES BLENDEND !

Ich bitte um Verständnis!

Ich wollte mich natürlich schon früher zurückmelden, aber mir fehlte einfach die Ruhe seit ich wieder arbeite, einen ausführlichen und längeren Bericht zu schreiben.

Und nur 2 Zeilen zu schreiben - das ist nicht mein Ding.

4 Wochen wollte ich auf jeden Fall nicht ins Forum schauen, da mir durch die viele Post durch PN und E-Mail und die Telefonate einfach nach Abschalten war.

Auch heute beschränke ich mich auf Stichpunkte, in der nächsten Woche werde ich ausführlich schreiben.
Dann liegen auch meine ersten Kontrollwerte vor.

Nach der OP eine Woche Faulenzen im Garten.
Dann zwei Wochen Toscana und Emilia Romagna - Landschaft, Ruhe, gutes Essen, guter Wein, bißchen Strand und Wärme. 
Ferrari, Maserati, Lamborghini...
War für meine Frau und mich klar besser als AHB.

Volumen der Blase mittlerweile 400ml nachts.
Gut gedehnt mit Bierchen am Abend.

Schlußuntersuchung der letzten Urinprobe in der Klinik ohne Befund.

Ab und zu noch ein "Jucken" tief im Gewebe im Bereich des Bauchschnitts.

Seit dem 16.06.09 habe ich wieder lange Arbeitstage, da es meinen beruflichen Partner jetzt gesundheitlich erwischt hat.
Dazu kommt hoher Zeitaufwand für private, familiäre Dinge.

Ich habe die Ergebnisse von Dr. Böcking, die mich sehr beruhigen, hatte mehrere Gespräche mit ihm, er sah auch eine Logik in dem niedrigen PSA-Wert bei mir.


Mein Operateur und der Pathologe in Starnberg, hatten - wie viele Urologen - kein Veständnis für meine Wünsche zur Feststellung der DNA-Zytometrie.
Aber das interessierte mich nicht wirklich, weil ich zuviel Aufklärungsarbeit hätte leisten müssen.

Am 29.06.09 habe ich meinen 2. Nachsorgetermin beim Urologen.
Dann liegen auch die ersten Blutwerte nach der OP vor.

So, ich muss beim Auszug meines ältesten Sohnes helfen (endlich).
Deshalb für heute Ende.

Falls bestimmte Fragen von Euch auftauchen:
ich antworte nächste Woche darauf.

Ich wünsche eine gute Zeit, und einen trockenen und warmen Sonntag.
Zumindest im Raum Stuttgart haben wir den laut Wettervorhersage morgen

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank,

schön was von dir zu hören.

Ziatat von dir: Ich habe die Ergebnisse von Dr. Böcking, die mich sehr beruhigen, hatte mehrere Gespräche mit ihm, er sah auch eine Logik in dem niedrigen PSA-Wert bei mir.

Auch mich als kleiner DNA Fan würde die Logik sehr interessieren, Alternative AS?

Wir sehen uns in Stgt. hoffe ich.

weiterhin viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Frank,

zuerst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem bisher hervorragenden Verlauf. Als Ploidiefan interessiert mich natürlich sehr das Ergebnis und noch mehr die Begründung von Prof. Böcking für Deinen niedrigen PSA-Wert. Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen hoffentlich baldigen Bericht.
Ales Gute weiterhin
Knut.

----------


## wassermann

> Ich habe die Ergebnisse von Dr. Böcking, die mich sehr beruhigen, hatte mehrere Gespräche mit ihm, er sah auch eine Logik in dem niedrigen PSA-Wert bei mir.
> 
> 
> Am 29.06.09 habe ich meinen 2. Nachsorgetermin beim Urologen.
> Dann liegen auch die ersten Blutwerte nach der OP vor.
> 
> 
> (BERNET)


 
Hallo Bernet,

ich hoffe, es geht dir weiterhin so gut wie in deinem letzten Beitrag beschrieben.
Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas übersehen, aber eine Erklärung für deinen doch äußerst ungewöhnlichen PSA-Ausgangswert habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Eine solche würde (ich nehme an nicht nur) mich sehr interessieren, lässt dieser Wert doch  an der Verlässlichkeit des PSA-Messung als alleinigem Diagnosekriterium Zweifel aufkommen.
Freilich wäre auch der postoperative Wert von Interesse.

Ich erlaube mir diese Nachfrage, da du ja deinen Fall sehr offen dargestellt hast.

Alles GUte wünscht dir

Wassermann

----------


## HansOH

Hallo Bernet
herzichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Dich. Tolle Beratung hier.
Für alle die nach Infos suchen hier mal eine Darstellung wie man es *NICHT
*machen sollte. Mein Urologe eröffnet mir die Diagnose ohne allzuviel Erklärungen mit dem Hinweis schnelles Handeln sei vonnöten. Ich sollte auf *KEINEN Fall ins Internet oder zu Selbsthilfegruppen* gehen und mich dort *Verrückt* machen lassen. Dann hat er mich mit meiner Fassungslosigkeit stehen lassen. Natürlich habe ich bei seriösen Quellen nachgeforscht. Leider nicht hier. Als ich mich für den Weitergang der Behandlung entschlossen hatte, hat er mir die Uni Mainz angedient als erste Wahl. Als ich dort eintraf hat mir der behandelnte Arzt auf meine Frage nach minimalinvasiver Methode wörtlich gesagt - des könnense vajessen - was mein Vertrauen nicht gesteigert hat. Als die  HTG Leute - Uni interne Bezeichnung -  mit dem Lungenbefund nicht in die Pötte kamen bin ich am dritten Tag Freitagnachmittags aus der Klinik *geflohen.
*Auf Empfehlung eines mir bekannten Labormediziners bekam ich am folgenden Montag schon einen Termin im NW Krankenhaus in Frankfurt.
Hr. Prof. Dr. Dr. Becht nahm mich meiner persönlich an und erklärte mir in ruhigen Worten ohne medizinischen Firlefanz die Situation. Der behandelnde Arzt untersuchte mich persönlich und konnte mir auch in ruhiger Art erklären, warum eine minimalinvasive Op bei mir nicht möglich sei. Alles Weitere steht in meiner Historie. Ps. Auch deshalb habe ich heute einen anderen Uro.
Viele Grüße an alle hier im Forum
Hans
und immer am Ball bleiben.

----------


## BERNET

Liebes Forum!
 
 
  Ich lebe noch, und mir geht es gut.
 
  Ich musste überraschend aus beruflichen Gründen einen Monat ins Ausland.
  Dort hatte ich fast keine Gelegenheit, für private Angelegenheiten ins Netz zu kommen.
 
  Morgen fahre ich in den wohlverdienten Urlaub, Camping auf einem abgelegenen Municipal-Platz in der Aquitaine.  Kein Internet möglich 
 
    Ich hatte einen ausführlichen Bericht zugesagt, leider reicht es nochmals nur für Stichpunkte:

 
  Blut-Werte vom 29.06.09:
 
  Gesamt-Testo:                        3,51
  NSE:                           11,4
  PSA:                           < 0,01
    CEA:                          0,6

 
  DNA-Bildzytometrie aus Juni 2009 von Prof. Böcking:
 
  Eichung mit 34 Fibroblasten
  Messung von 425 Tumorzellen
  Stammlinie bei 2c
  Weitere große Stammlinie bei 4c
  Einige Werte bei 8c
  Zwei Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt größer 9c
 
  Somit peritetraploid
  Typ B nach Tribukait
 
  Der eigentliche Tumorherd war nur wenige Millimeter groß. Lag aber am Rand zur Kapsel, deshalb der Tastbefund bei mir von 03/09 (PCI-Level I)
  Laut Böcking lag noch keine Kapselinfiltration vor, da kürzeste Distanz zur Kapsel mind. 4mm.
  Weitere hochgradige PIN-Läsionen, wie postoperativ von der Pathologie in Starnberg festgestellt, konnte Böcking nicht feststellen.
 
  Somit auch die sehr geringe PSA-Ausschüttung:
 
-Sehr kleines Karzinom (dass der 1. Urologe tatsächlich bei der Biopsie optimal getroffen hat (zufällig?), deswegen nur 0,46 beim PSA
-Vor der 2. PSA-Messung unmittelbar vor der OP hatte ich wenig GV und viel Sport getrieben, dadurch nochmals ein Abfall auf 0,24 

 
  Erster Kontakt mit einem Verlag für ein Buch, ergab im Nachhinein wenig Interesse. Zu wenig Material, ich kann keine Namen nennen.
  Da benötige ich eure Ideen.
 
  Ich melde mich wieder Ende August.
  Frank
 
  (BERNET)

----------


## BERNET

Wie ich mehrfach schon erwähnt habe, schreibe ich nur ausnahmsweise PN, wenn mein Gegenüber das so wünscht.

Ich schreibe aber an einem Buch, in dem auch viele Details meiner Krankengeschichte stehen werden.

Zu deiner PN-Nachfrage:

Welche postoperativen pathologischen Befunde möchtest du jetzt schon wissen.

Gruss

Frank

----------


## wassermann

Hallo BERNET,
entschuldige bitte, dich behelligt zu haben. Ich hatte deinen Beitrag vom 1.8.09 schlichtweg übersehen.

Gruß und alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## BERNET

@ Wassermann:

Hallo,
du must dich nicht entschuldigen.
Ich hatte dir jedoch - als eifriger, langjähriger Schreiber und Leser in diesem Forum - nicht zugetraut, dass du einen so speziellen Beitrag von mir (wie am 01.08.09) übersehen würdest.
Etwas ähnliches ist bisher nur HansiB unterlaufen.

In nächster Zeit bin ich wieder regelmäßiger im Forum present, und kann dann auch zeitnah auf Beiträge reagieren.

Gruß 

Frank

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Frank,

dafür kommt HansiB zu den SHG Treffen, kommst du am Donnerstag? Deine Erfahrungen wären sicher an diesem Abend von großem Interesse. Uns fehlt der junge OP-Mann. Für mich vermutlich weniger. Uns fehlt der junge OP-Mann.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> dafür kommt HansiB zu den SHG Treffen, kommst du am Donnerstag? Deine Erfahrungen wären sicher an diesem Abend von großem Interesse. Uns fehlt der junge OP-Mann. Für mich vermutlich weniger. Uns fehlt der junge OP-Mann.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


_Dies ist ein typisches (schlechtes) Beispiel für eine Mitteilung, die per PN getätigt werden sollte. Sie interessiert niemanden außer den beiden Beteiligten. Die Forumsbetreiber bitten, dies zu beachten.

RalfDm
_

----------


## HorstK

> _Dies ist ein typisches (schlechtes) Beispiel für eine Mitteilung,..._


Wie so das denn? 

Die Leute aus dieser Gegend (Selbsthilfegruppe) könnte das evtl. schon sehr interessieren. 

Das Forum lebt auch von solchen relativ "harmlosen" Beiträgen (Info's). 

Würde das auch beanstandet wenn anstatt "OP-Mann" - "DHB-Mann" stehen würde :-)

Horst

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

ich weiss ich bin ein schlechtes Beispiel bei vielen Beiträgen.

In dem Fall fehlt uns in Stuttgart ein kompetenter Mann für OP, gerade an diesem Abend. Da hat sich eine Reaktion angeboten. Oder soll ich mich am Donnerstag dazu äußern? 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BERNET

An alle Interessierten,

ich werde an dem Abend zu meinen Erfahrungen mit der RRPE Rede und Antwort stehen.

Gleichzeitig möchte ich auch Anregungen sammeln, die meine Manuskripte für das Problem-Buch 
"Wir Männer sind halt so" 
betreffen:


zu spät zur Vorsorgenicht frei über die Krankheit sprechenFrau/Partnerin mit in das urologische Untersuchungszimmermeist nur 1 Mal PSA gemessennicht genügend informierenzu schnell für eine Therapie entscheidenIn der Regel auch die DNA-Ploidie feststellen lassen
Herzlichst

Frank

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Bernet
Von den Betroffenen wurdest Du ja schon sehr gut informiert. Schau Dir mein Profil an. Hatte auch Gleason 4+3, allerdings einen höheren PSA-Wert.
4+3 soll ja ein sehr agressiver Krebs sein !!!
Ich habe mich im UKE HH per Bachschnitt operieren lassen. War sehr zufrieden.
Haben aber wahrscheinlich nicht alles erwischt. Mein PSA ist nach knapp
1 Jahr wieder bei 0,11.
Befasse mich (und beobachte zur Zeit) mit einer Bestrahlung. Da Du noch sehr jung bist, wäre eine OP beidseitig nervschonend wenn möglich das idealste.
Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen. Ich wünsche Dir das Du die Richtige machst.
Alles Gute und Kopf hoch, wir schaffen es.

Gruß

Manfred

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Manfred,

oder hattest Du überlesen, dass ich im Mai 2009 bereits operiert worden bin?

Ich hatte dir damals (in deinen Thread) einen kurzen Beitrag zu deinen PSA-Werten geschrieben.

Dann habe ich dich aus den Augen verloren weil ich eine Auszeit genommen habe, und ab August 2009 hast du dich nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet.

Ich stelle jetzt (in deinem Profil) fest, dass du offensichtlich ein Rezidiv hast.

Allerdings bin ich nicht überrascht:

Perineutrales TumorwachstumHohe Quantität von TumormasseHohe Gleason 4 - AnteilePSA-Wert nach der OP hat nie den Wert < 0,01 erreichtBereits nach nicht mal einem Jahr eine PSA-Verdoppelung
Ich hoffe für dich, dass du schon eine RT eingeleitet hast.
Ich würde jetzt keine Hormonbehandlung durchführen, nur RT!
Es gibt nichts mehr zu beobachten.
Ein Regenerat ist bei deinen progressiven PSA-Werten ausgeschlossen.

Ich kopiere dir diesen Beitrag in deinen Thread, dort sollte er weitergeführt werden.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Gruß

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Kopiert aus Beitrag von Schorschel
Register Therapien + Co
*5 Jahre AS - ein Jubiläum, das mich sehr glücklich macht 
*Nr. 44


Warum meine (BERNET) Entscheidung für RPE ??

Manchmal muss ich mich über Beiträge von   SEHR ERFAHRENEN Forumsmitgliedern schon wundern.


Schorschel mag mir verzeihen: 
Dieser Thread wurde wieder einmal mißbraucht, um persönliche Eitelkeiten auszutauschen, anstatt sachliche Informationen einzustellen, über die diskutiert werden kann. Ich werde diesen Beitrag jetzt rauskopieren und in meinen Thread "Adenokarzinom-Neuling..." einfügen. Dort gehört er hin, dort kann er auch sachlich weitergeführt werden. Allerdings hätte das Thema - wenn überhaupt - schon vor 4 Monaten angeschnitten werden müssen.



Ihr könntet beide, vom Alter her, mein Vater sein. Vor dem Alter und der damit verbundenen Lebenserfahrung habe ich grundsätzlich Respekt. 
Damit das auch in euren Fällen so bleibt, gebe ich euch eine Möglichkeit, eure oberflächlich recherchierte Frage (warum RPE und nicht AS?) selbst zu beantworten. Ihr bekommt von mir Hausaufgaben!
Dann habt ihr gleich morgen früh etwas zu tun:

Euch ist mein sehr langer und intensiver Thread "Adenokarzinom-Neuling..." ja bestens bekannt, Dieter hat dazu 8 Beiträge eingestellt, Hutschi sogar 10 Beiträge.
Ich erwarte von euch, dass ihr mindestens zwei Beiträge findet, in denen ich exakt beschreibe, wie sich meine persönliche Situation dargestellt hat, ihr vergleicht dann mit den Voraussetzungen für AS, wie sie Schorschel in seinem erwähnten Beitrag Nr. 131 aufgeführt hat - und schon habt ihr eure Frage beantwortet.

Intensive Mitarbeit ist hier im Forum angesagt, nicht nur ein paar Sätze aus meiner PKH rauskopieren.

Solltet ihr - getrennt voneinander - die Lösung hier nicht einstellen können, wären ich und vermutlich weitere Forumsmitglieder von euch zutiefst enttäuscht. Einem Patienten mit meinen Befunden auch eine AS anzubieten ("Du wärst doch ein geeigneter Kandidat gewesen..") ist ja unglaublich, Dieter.

Ich werde euch dann natürlich helfen, aber man könnte letztlich vermuten, dass jemand nur provokant sein wollte.

Speziell @ Dieter:
Bezüglich DNA-Analyse: was genau verstehst du nicht, ich will dir gerne helfen, aber bitte präzisiere deine Frage.

Liebe Grüße

Frank

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Frank, die Schelte ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht angekommen. Es ist noch früh am Morgen. Nach dem Frühstück melde ich mich wieder, bitte aber schon jetzt um Verständnis, dass ich mich auch in den Thread von Schorschel nicht nur anfänglich mit Begeisterung über den erfolgreichen Therapieverlauf zu Wort gemeldet, sondern dann unangebracht auch noch mit einer Frage zu dem Warum Deiner OP-Entscheidung erneut eingemischt habe. Das war eine Fehlleistung an der falschen Stelle.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Frank, man ist beim Lesen des ersten von Dir eingeläuteten Threads immer wieder überrascht, was da alles zur Sprache kam und welch enormes Wissenspotential von allen Seiten auf Dich eingeprasselt ist. Wenn man nun nur die nachfolgenden 3 Beiträge von Dir angeklickt hätte und dann Schluß gewesen wäre:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=58
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4&postcount=59
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=60
könnte man wohl trotz des hohen GS meinen, warum jetzt schon eine Ektomie ? Aber es geht ja weiter: Und hier habe ich mich dann mit dem Versuch, beruhigend auf Dich einzuwirken, eingeschaltet:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6&postcount=89
Und nun Prof. Bonkhoff: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8&postcount=91 und dazu diese Zusatzerläuterung: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1&postcount=95 und hier wird es noch klarer, dass man wohl radikal aktiv werden sollte: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3&postcount=96

Frank, in der Tat war Deine Aufforderung, doch alles noch einmal durchzulesen, ein guter Vorschlag. Hier habe ich Dir eine Therapieempfehlung gegeben: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=97 und nun Hansjörg mit berechtigtem Hinweis: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=100 und meine Meinung zur Proliferation: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=101
Knut meint dann auch noch; http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=105 und dann "Entscheidung macht frei": http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=107
Hansjörg meldet sich: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=121 und Meinung von Daniel: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=124
Jürgs Beitrag mit Link: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=155 Dann erneut Überraschung: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=164
Und dann kam die Entscheidung: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=166,

die ich nunmehr gern in einem anderen Licht zu sehen bereit bin.
Frank, Du hast sicher Verständnis, wenn ich sehr großzügig Beiträge wieder aufgerufen habe. Aber allein das alles noch einmal durchzuackern und sich an Vieles plötzlich wieder erinnern zu können, war es die Mühe wert.

*"Donner ist gut und eindrucksvoll, aber die Arbeit leistet der Blitz."
*(Mark Twain)

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Hutschi,

Respekt!
Das war jetzt ganz großes Kino von dir.

Du hast deine Hausaufgaben nach meiner Meinung mit 1+ erledigt.

Du hast dem Forum gezeigt, dass man auch nach einem "Ausrutscher" zu einem Thema wieder sachlich recherchieren und brilliant kombinieren kann: daraus resultiert deine fachlich präzise Meinung zum Thema.

So hatte ich dich bisher auch immer eingeschätzt.

Und so kann auch ein Neuling hier im Forum auf deine Ratschläge und Empfehlungen bauen.

Herzlichst

Frank

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Dieter, 
ich habe Schorschel doch versprochen, dass wir den Thread wechseln. Bitte halte dich auch daran.

Wenn du etwas zu meiner OP wissen möchtest, gehört das auch in meinen Thread.

Dein Beitrag von heute im Zitat:
Hallo Bernet, meine Frage an Dich, warum Du kein AS gemacht hast und vor OP nicht wenigstens eine DNA-Zytometrie hast durchführen lassen, ist m. E. präzise formuliert und leicht verständlich. Wenn Du diese Frage nicht beantworten möchtest: Vergiss sie!

Neben Deiner Historie habe ich bisher die meisten Deiner Beiträge gelesen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Du für Dich selbst kontrolliertes Abwarten als Therapieoption jemals ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen hast.
__________________
Gruß aus Husum


 Dieter,

Auf die präzise gestellte, rot eingefärbte Frage meine präzise Antwort:

Die DNA-Zytometrie einer Stanzbiopsie ist vor der beschlossenen RPE unsinnig, das müsstest du als erfahrener DNA-Hase doch wissen! Deshalb hatte ich ja auch nochmal bei dir nachgefragt, ob du deine Frage präzisieren kannst. Ich hatte bestimmt nicht vermutet, dass ich dir das erklären soll.

Und warum sollte ich die Frage vergessen: ich hatte schon gestern angeboten, dass ich dir helfen werde, und das möchte ich auch weiterhin.

Die Erläuterungen zu deiner Aussage von gestern 
"Bernet, du wärst doch ein geeigneter Kandidat für AS gewesen",

an der du sicherlich noch sachlich formulierst, stelle doch bitte auch hier in diesen Thread ein. Da haben wir dann auch gleich die Möglichkeit, auf die entsprechenden einschlägigen Beiträge zurückzuscrollen, die deine erfahrene Einschätzung bestätigen.

Lieben Gruß

Frank

(BERNET)

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Frank,



> Die DNA-Zytometrie einer Stanzbiopsie ist vor der beschlossenen RPE unsinnig,


gibt es dazu evidente Details ?? m.E. sieht das Prof. Boecking etwas anders, man diagnostiziert so breit angelegt wie moeglich und entscheidet dann

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> gibt es dazu evidente Details ?? m.E. sieht das Prof. Boecking etwas anders, man diagnostiziert so breit angelegt wie moeglich und entscheidet dann


*Ist überhaupt DNA-Zytometrie evident?*

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Schmidt !

Von Ihnen ein



> Ist überhaupt DNA-Zytometrie evident?


Auch in der Urologischen Fachwelt ist man sich einig, daß ca. 15-30 % der OP´s als Übertherapie ausgeführt werden.
Nur keiner weiß bisher wie die Patienten herausfiltern sind !?

Wenn man es, hoffentlich bald, geschafft haben sollte, wird diese "Filterung" sicherlich nur über eine Kette von diversen Diagnosen möglich sein.

Darunter wird ganz sicher die DNA-Zytometrie eine wesentliche Rolle spielen.

Damit man irgendwann aus dem "Teufelskreis Übertherapie" herauskommt, sollte die DNA-Zytometrie nicht dauernd, von von Forumsmitgliedern, "unterlaufen" werden.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Damit man irgendwann aus dem "Teufelskreis Übertherapie" herauskommt, sollte die DNA-Zytometrie nicht dauernd, von von Forumsmitgliedern, "unterlaufen" werden.


Hallo Bernhard, muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen?

----------


## Pinguin

*Verwirrende Formulierung*

Durch einen Satz, der etwa lautete "Natürlich ist eine DNA-Zytometrie bei schon bestehender Entscheidung zur Ektomie unsinnig" ist hier etwas durcheinander geraten. Die Entscheidung zur DNA-Zytometrie wurde schon gefällt, bevor die Entscheidung zur OP kam. Sehr wohl ist auch eine DNA-ICM vor einer Ektomie noch sinnvoll, weil man dann auch den nachfolgenden Vergleich mit dem OP-Material noch durchführen kann und selbstverständlich die tatsächliche Malignität dem ebenfalls vor der OP ermittelten GS gegenüber stellen kann. Der nach der OP bei Bernet eingegangene Bericht von Prof. Böcking zu den Stanzbiopsaten ist doch ziemlich klar zu verstehen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Darunter wird ganz sicher die DNA-Zytometrie eine wesentliche Rolle spielen.


Wer sagt das?

Die Leitlinien sicherlich nicht.

----------


## Pinguin

> Die Leitlinien sicherlich nicht.


Noch nicht! 

*"Für sich selbst ist jeder unsterblich; er mag wissen, dass er sterben muss, aber er kann nie wissen, dass er tot ist."
*(Samuel Butler)

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Dieter !

Von Dir ein



> Hallo Bernhard, muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen?


Nein Dieter ! Wenn ich Dich richtig einschätze sollte, hast Du nichts gegen DNA-Zytometrie, zu einem richtigen Zeitpunkt.
Du reagierst nur allergisch, wenn Schorschel von dem Thema schreibt !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Schmidt !

Von Ihnen ein



> Wer sagt das?
> Die Leitlinien sicherlich nicht.


Ich habe ziemlich deutlich für die "Zukunft" geschrieben.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt !
> Ich habe ziemlich deutlich für die "Zukunft" geschrieben.


Und weil vielleicht etwas in der Zukunft so sein kann, kann man jetzt schon davon ausgehen, dass es evident ist?

----------


## BERNET

Ich sehe natürlich, dass einige Beiträge noch zu beantworten sind.
Meist hat meine Frau ins Forum geschaut, und mir berichtet.
es hat mir bisher nur zu einer PN an Hutschi gelangt, um die größten Fragen zu beantworten.#
Ich hoffe, ich bleibe Euch erhalten.



Meine Schwester ist heute verstorben. Speiseröhrenkrebs!

Sie hat es bis vor 6 Monaten nicht bestätigt.
Es war abzusehen, aber trotzdem plötzlich.##

Ich habe eine Flasche Wein geöffnet. Bitte für Fehler um Entschuldigung.

Ich bin fertig !!

Ein Zusammenhang zwiscgen Geschwistern wird immer wiedder diskutiert.
Speiseröhrenkrebs - Prostatakrebs - gibt es einen Zusammenhang?

Habe sicherlich übrer 1 Pro Mille drin, aber musste jetzt schreiben.

Das Leben kann so vehement sein!

Unbegreifliich, gehe jetzt zu Bet!

----------


## Mayk46

Hallo Bernet,

herzliches Beileid zum Tode Deiner Schwester. Meine Frau und ich  sind in Gedanken bei Euch.

Mein früherer Chef und guter Leumund ist leider auch an Speiseröhrenkrebs erkrankt, und ich unterstütze ihn seit 2 Monaten so gut ich kann auf seinem weiteren Weg - erstaunlich, wie sich unsere Lebenswege immer wieder kreuzen. Manche Therapieformen wie z.B. die Protonentherapie scheinen bei beiden Krebsarten Erfolg zu haben - einen Zusammenhang zwischen Prostata- und Speiseröhrenkrebs könnte es dadurch vielleicht geben (ist aber nur die Meinung eines medizinschen Laiens).

Von Frau Dr. S. Praetorius weiss ich, dass es einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Brustkrebs und Prostatakrebs geben soll, scheinen ganz ähnliche Gendefekte zu sein. Meine Tochter werde ich deshalb spätestens ab 30 zur regelmäßigen Brustkrebs-Vorsorgeuntersuchung drängen, die Jungs ab spätestens 40 zur PK-Vorsorge.

Andere, direkte Zusammenhänge sind mir nicht bekannt, außer die Ausführungen von Daniel Schmid in seinem Beitrag 683, hier auszugsweise:

 Frage von mir damals war:                          
   Besteht nach einer erfolgreichen Prostatakrebstherapie ohne Metastasierung ein höheres Risiko für uns, auch an anderen Krebsarten zu erkranken? Gibt es da Zusammenhänge und bekannte Risiken oder kann man solche Erkrankungen rein statistisch isoliert betrachten?    



> Ja. Jeder Patient mit einem Tumor hat ein statisch signifikant erhöhtes Risiko für weitere Tumoren. Allerdings ist das beim Prostatakrebs eher für diejenigen Patienten zutreffend, die den Tumor eher früh <70LJ bekommen haben relevant.


 Da viele Krebsarten doch vererblich sind, wird uns dieses Thema Krebs so oder so ein hoffentlich noch langes Leben begleiten. Auch ich denke da an meine Eltern, Brüder und alle unsere Kinder. Vor gut 4 Monaten konnte auch ich noch sorglos weit weg von Krebs und Tod in den Tag hineinleben, das wird so wohl nie mehr der Fall sein.

Zum Schluss: Deine gefühlte Einschätzung vom 6.11.09 war richtig, ich bin froh, dass ich nochmals nach Starnberg gekommen bin. Danke insbesondere auch, weil ich jetzt weiss, was Dich sicher schon damals umgetrieben hat.

Liebe Grüße aus Starnberg,
Mayk

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Bernet,
>  Manche Therapieformen wie z.B. die Protonentherapie scheinen bei beiden Krebsarten Erfolg zu haben - einen Zusammenhang zwischen Prostata- und Speiseröhrenkrebs könnte es dadurch vielleicht geben (ist aber nur die Meinung eines medizinschen Laiens).


Nein es gibt keine Verbindung.
Protonentherapie (und Strahlentherapie insgesamt) ist effektive bei fast jeder Krebsform.
Einen Zusammenhang gibt es nicht.
Speiseröhrenkrebs entsteht entweder durch Rauchen/Alkohol (Plattenepithelkarzinom) oder chronischen Reflux (Adenokarzinom).

----------


## BERNET

Warum schreibe ich diesen Beitrag?
 
  Nach oberflächlich recherchierten Beiträgen und grob fahrlässig formulierten Fragen von erfahrenen Forumsteilnehmern in anderen Threads  _warum ich mich nicht für AS (Active Survaillance  kontrolliertes Abwarten) entschieden hätte_  entsteht der Eindruck, dass ich trotz meiner extremen Befunde ein geeigneter Kandidat für AS gewesen wäre.
 
  Durch viele Nachfragen - insbesondere von Neulingen - bei mir, sehe ich mich in der Pflicht, die damalige Situation aufzuzeigen.
 
  Dieser sehr lange Thread hier, den ich bewusst sehr ausführlich und öffentlich geführt haben wollte  um anderen Leidensgenossen eine Idee, einen Anhalt, eine Entscheidungshilfe zu geben (wie und wo kann ich mir als Laie Informationen beschaffen, die mir helfen zur Therapieentscheidung zu gelangen), wird nach wie vor über 25.000-mal angeklickt.
 
  Über 30 verschiedene Forumsmitglieder haben sich in meinem Thread - regelmäßig mehrfach - eingebracht, und mir in aller Regel geholfen.
  Vom Laien habe ich mich zum mündigen Patienten entwickelt.
 
  Nicht nachvollziehbare Ratschläge für mich kommen jetzt  vor 8 Monaten hätten sie vielleicht gepasst.
  Jetzt kann keiner was damit anfangen.
 
  Regelmäßig bekomme ich aber mittlerweile PN, die meine Entscheidung nicht nachvollziehen können: DNA-Zytometrie nach Ektomie, warum RPE, warum nicht AS, keine AHB?
 
  Neulinge im Forum werden verunsichert  verstehen die Zusammenhänge nicht mehr, fragen per PN nach!
 
  Das ist ein grob fahrlässig verursachter, untragbarer Zustand.
 
  Vielschreiber hier im Forum, denen Neulinge schnell alles glauben, haben offensichtlich einen gewissen Eindruck hinterlassen.
 
  Nun der Ablauf  meiner Entscheidungsfindung, nach chronologischem Eingang meiner Befunde, zur Klarstellung:
 

Regelmäßige      Vorsorge beim HausarztBei      der DRU 02/09 ein *minimaler Tastbefund* linksseitigPSA:      0,46 !Nach      Biopsie: Ich bekomme völlig überraschend die Diagnose ProstatakrebsAls      Laie überblicke ich in den ersten Tagen natürlich nicht die LageDer      1. Urologe will die RPE, schnell, möglichst heimatnah2      von 10 Stanzen (links= 30% und links basal= 40%) sind Treffer*GS 4 +      3 = 7 (7b)*Laut      TRUS liegt das Karzinom nur links, in KapselnäheIch      informiere mich über alle Therapie-VariantenRPE,      offen, Laparoskopie, da VinciRT, seeds, after loading, IMRT,      Protonen..ASHormontherapieIch      habe höllische Angst vor Inkontinenz und Erektionsstörungen nach einer      TherapieKann      ich eine endgültige Therapie zumindest aufschieben?Erkundungen      zur regelmäßigen FNAB und zur DNAZZweitbefundung      von Prof. Bonkhoff: GS nun 3 + 4 = 7 (7a)  cT2a-bGeringe      Verbesserung in der Aggressivität! AS riskieren?Gespräche      mit Urologen, die FNAB durchführenFür      RPE finde ich keinen Operateur, zu dem ich Vertrauen aufbauen kannMit      RT kann ich mich nicht anfreundenProliferationsrate      nur 3%!Bcl      2 negativP 53      negativTumormarker      wie NSE, CEA sind unverdächtigKeine      neuroendokrine DifferenzierungDie      psychische Belastung bei AS traue ich mir zu  dafür keine Einschränkungen      der LebensqualitätIch      möchte die DNAZ aus meinem Biopsiematerial bei Prof. Böcking feststellen      lassenIch      habe Anteile von einem *Foamy-gland-Karzinom*Die      PET zeigt, dass *beide Prostatalappen befallen sind, auch nah am      Kapselrand*Ich      bekomme zwei ausdrückliche Empfehlungen zur RPE mit großzügiger      Lymphadenektomie*PSA-Wert      fällt auf 0,24 !!?  was ist los? Keiner hat einen Rat! Aber Karzinom ist      gesichert!*Ich      lerne den Operateur meines Vertrauens kennenIch      habe keine Angst mehr vor theoretischen OP-FolgenBewusste      Entscheidung für die RPE  sie scheint mir in meiner persönlichen      Situation die chancenreichste Therapie zu sein: mögliche Heilung bei      möglichst geringen NebenwirkungenTrotzdem      lasse ich von der gesamten Prostata nach RPE die DNAZ feststellen, da ich      sofort wissen möchte, ob und wie ich mit Hormonblockade/RT im falle eines      Rezidivs unverzüglich reagieren könnte. PSA-Watch mit ultrasensitiver      Messung ist hier meine Entscheidung.Ich      möchte einem Krebs nicht hinterherlaufenEine      AHB habe ich nicht angetreten, da ich keinerlei erwähnenswerte Nebenwirkungen      habe, und somit  nach Urlaub mit meiner Frau  wieder ins Berufsleben      einsteigen konnte, als sei fast nichts gewesenIch      schaue und schreibe unregelmäßig hier ins Forum  telefoniere mit      Leidensgenossen  man sollte am Ball bleibenNur      wenige haben endgültiges Glück, ansonsten: einmal Krebs  immer KrebsIch      schreibe an einem Buch über meine Erfahrungen mit Krebs, Ärzten,      Leidensgenossen und Besserwissern  manche Anregungen habe ich von      Personen, die das noch nicht vermuten.Kein      Ratgeber über den Prostatakrebs  ein Buch aus den knallharten Monaten im      Leben eines anfangs sprachlosen Neu-Diagnostizierten.
 
  Die *fett* gekennzeichneten Erkenntnisse haben in der Summe schließlich dazu geführt, dass ich mich nicht als geeigneten AS-Kandidat sah.
 
  Weiterer Beitrag zu diesem Vorgang in Prostatakrebs und Psyche!
 
  Frank
  (BERNET)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernet, eine Frage an Dich, warum Du kein "AS" gemacht hast, als "grob fahrlässig" zu verpacken, ist m.E. etwas übertrieben. Wo doch eigentlich im übertragenen Sinne nur die nicht durchgeführte DNA-Zytometrie vor OP angesprochen werden sollte und nachfolgend gelinkter "Fahrplan für AS".

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131

Ich war irrtümlich der Ansicht, Dein Biopsie-Gleason war 3+4, deshalb traute ich mir diese verwegene Frage zu stellen. Tastbefunde und Alter spielen nämlich bei den erwähnten "Eignungs-Kriterien" keine Rolle.

----------


## wassermann

> Ich schaue und schreibe unregelmäßig hier ins Forum  telefoniere mit Leidensgenossen  man sollte am Ball bleiben
> Nur wenige haben endgültiges Glück, ansonsten: einmal Krebs  immer KrebsIch schreibe an einem Buch über meine Erfahrungen mit Krebs, Ärzten, Leidensgenossen und Besserwissern  manche Anregungen habe ich von Personen, die das noch nicht vermuten.


Hallo Bernet,

Trotz deiner begrüßenswerten Systematik in Vorgehen und Darstellung wundere ich mich über manche Äußerungen.
"Einmal Krebs-immer Krebs" ist so ein Satz zum Wegwerfen. Zwar schränkst du ein ("Wenige haben endgültiges Glück") trotzdem würde ich von derartigen Prognosen absehen. In meinem eingeschränkten Spektrum kennne ich persönlich: eine 86jährige, die in ihren 40ern fortgeschrittenen Brustkrebs hatte und operiert wurde. Bis heute rezidivfrei. Eine 81jährige mit Melanom und bestrahlter Metastase mit 51. Bis heute problemlos. Zwei PK-Patienten, operiert vor 10 Jahren, bis heute gesund und berufstätig.
Leukämie mit 46, Chemo, bis heute (64) rezidivfrei. Ein weiteres Melanom seit 24 Jahren ohne Folgen. Richtig: Alles Glück. Aber wir wollen doch unser Glück versuchen!
Auch in Zusammenhang mit AS-Diskussion ist dein Satz vielleicht nicht förderlich.

Dein Buchprojekt in allen Ehren. Es könnte allerdings schwierig werden, allgemeingültig sein zu wollen, dabei "Besserwisser" zu entlarven und selbst nicht besserwisserisch zu werden.

Wie mehrfach gesagt, ist dein Fall außergewöhnlich, weshalb auch außergewöhnliche Schritte nötig wurden. Es ist hilfreich, dies darzustellen!
Aber letztendlich bist du auch bei "0815" gelandet: RPE traditionell. Lässt sich fragen: Braucht's das im "Normalfall" alles?

Weshalb du dich darüber beklagst, per PN als Ratgeber konsultiert zu werden, nachdem du deinen Fall so breit und mutmachend dargestellt hast, verstehe ich nicht. Sei doch froh über das Echo und darüber, dass deine Erfahrungen als wertvoll für andere erachtet werden.

Ich wünsche dir und deinen Projekten alles Gute und weiter viel Glück!
Wassermann

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Forum,
 
  der Tag meiner radikalen Prostata Operation (RPE) liegt jetzt 11 Monate zurück.
  Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Befinden, ich habe keinerlei Probleme, bei Kleinigkeiten arrangiert man sich mit seinem Körper.
 
  Man muss nur ehrlicherweise sagen, es wird nie mehr genau so sein wie früher.


  Dies habe ich letzte Woche auch ausführlich mit Michael Roth (einer der Handball-Zwillinge  die im letzten Herbst ihr Buch veröffentlicht haben Unser Leben-unsere Krankheit) besprochen. Die Roth-Zwillinge wurden in der Martiniklinik in Hamburg von Prof. Huland operiert  offener Bauchschnitt.
  Michael Roth spricht so locker und offen in allen Details von seiner Krankheit, wie ich es auch für vernünftig halte. Auch erklärte er, wie er sich für seinen Operateur entschied, und sprach über Vertrauen.
 
  Als mich Ende letzten Jahres der mittlerweile leider verstorbene HansiB bat, in der SHG Stuttgart über meinen Entscheidungsweg zur RPE zu referieren, tat er das mit dem Hinweis:
  Wir brauchen den jungen RPEler in der Gruppe, der über gute Erfahrungen berichten kann
 
  Auch mit Herrn Schirro, dem Leiter der SHG Böblingen hatte ich ein längeres Gespräch, bei dem er erkannte, dass die jungen Betroffenen keine adäquaten Ansprechpartner in den SHGs haben.
 
  Aber unlängst hatte ich eine PN im Postfach:
 
Lieber Frank,

Du hast eben wieder Deinen Weg als den bestmöglichen mit diesem Zitat geschildert. 
"Heute würde ich mich für den Eingriff aber wieder entscheiden - jedoch nur in Starnberg"

Meinst Du nicht, dass Du etwas zu starnberglastig Deine Empfehlungen ausgerichtet hast? Bei Dir hat dort alles bestens geklappt, das will ich Dir auch nicht kleinreden. Trotzdem machst Du Dich mit diesen einseitigen Darstellungen unglaubwürdig. Und glaube mir, es gibt noch einige, mindestens gleichwertige Operateure in hervorragend geführten Kliniken. Das alleine bewegt mich aber nicht Dir diese E-Mail zu schreiben.  

Stell Dir vor, es berichtet nur mal einer hier im Forum, dass es bei ihm nicht so reibungslos in der Starnberger Klinik geklappt hat. Ich garantiere Dir, es gab und es gibt diese Fälle, auch in Starnberg.  
Welche Erwartungen hast Du da geweckt, die in diesem einen Fall nicht erfüllt werden konnten? 

Bitte denke mal darüber nach. 
 
  Und ich habe nachgedacht.


  Leider interpretierst du meinen Text so, dass mein Weg der bestmögliche Weg für jeden Mann ist, der an PCa erkrankt ist.
 
  Ich schreibe ausdrücklich, dass *ich für mich persönlich* wieder so entscheiden würde.
 
  Ich schreibe vom Aufbau einer Vertrauensbasis zum Operateur.
 
  Ich schreibe, Mann sollte sich auch bei den Ärzten in Starnberg vorstellen, um vergleichen zu können.
 
  Ich schreibe von den vielen Eigenarten vor, während, und nach der Therapie.
 
  Ich habe mit vielen Männern gesprochen, die vor und nach mir in Starnberg operiert wurden. Einige wenige haben keine optimalen Ergebnisse in Bezug auf Tumorsanierung gehabt, aber trotzdem haben Sie den Ablauf in Starnberg gelobt. Und sie haben auch hier im Forum berichtet. Hast du das überlesen?
 
  Bezüglich Kontinenz ist mir persönlich kein negativer Fall im Forum bekannt. 
 
  Ich war bei mehreren Operateuren vorstellig. Manche wollten noch nicht einmal mehr eine persönliche DRU bei mir vornehmen, sondern gleich den OP-Termin festlegen!
 
  Wenn du die Ärzte in Starnberg kennenlernen würdest, wärst du vermutlich auch sehr beeindruckt.
 
  Das heißt überhaupt nicht, dass es nicht ähnlich engagierte und erfahrene Ärzte gibt, die sich vielleicht auch die Zeit nehmen (können) - auch bei der OP. Man muss sie nur finden!
 
  Aber ich stelle die Ärzte in Starnberg mit ihrem Auftreten, ihrer Erfahrung, ihrem Einfühlungsvermögen, ihrer OP-Methode bei der Anastomose, ihrer Betreuung... als Maßstab in den Raum. 
 
  Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, warum ich mich unglaubwürdig mache? Weder ich, noch die Ärzte in Starnberg versprechen irgendjemand irgendein OP-Ergebnis. Das wäre ja auch grotesk.
 
  Ganz im Gegenteil: bei der persönlichen Untersuchung vor der OP wird einem Patienten mit z. B. einem cT3a und GS 4+4 auch reiner Wein eingeschenkt, wie die Chancen nach der OP bezüglich makroskopischer Tumorsanierung (eventuell plus Nachbestrahlung?) stehen.
 
  Und bei bestimmten Vorerkrankungen oder Vernarbungen wird auch nicht von "an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" von vollständiger Kontinenz nach der OP gesprochen.
  Dem Mann wird eventuell auch aufgezeigt, dass er bei einer anderen Therapie theoretisch bessere Chancen hat.
 
  Ich wecke keine Erwartungen, ich zeige auf, wie die Auswahlkriterien für einen Operateur sein sollten, zu dem ich Vertrauen aufbauen kann.
 
  Und wenn dann meine Erfahrungen auf einen besonnenen, interessierten und verantwortungsvollen Erkrankten treffen, hat er gute Voraussetzungen, die für ihn beste Entscheidung zu treffen.
 
  Wassermann schrieb mir einst  im Beitrag zuvor  ich wäre 
letztlich auch nur bei "0815" gelandet: RPE traditionell. 

  Für mich ist 0815: schnell, zum nächst gelegenen Krankenhaus, egal welcher Arzt, egal welche OP-Erfahrung, egal welche OP-Methode, egal welcher Zeitaufwand möglich ist 

So verschieden kann man etwas betrachten, wenn davon die weitere Überlebenszeit abhängen kann.
 
  Ein bisschen Schicksal bleibt bei der Therapie-Entscheidung zur makroskopischen Tumorsanierung immer - ich spreche bewusst nicht von Glück und Heilung.
 
  Sicherlich wird sich unser fleißiger Hutschi melden, und den Unterschied zwischen Schicksal und Glück aufzeigen. Oder warum mit kurativ nicht immer Heilung gemeint ist.
 
  Ein ruhiges Osterfest uns Allen

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Frank,

als "Frischoperierter" mit ähnlichen Problemen bei der Vorgeschichte zur Therapieentscheidung möchte ich an meinem Beispiel aufzeigen, dass die eigene Mitwirkung im Entscheidungsprozess große Bedeutung hat. Ich schreibe dies im Forum und nicht als PN, um auch andere Betroffene zu informieren. Das Vertrauen zum Urologen, zum Operateur und dann auch zur Therapie sind unabdingbare Voraussetzungen für den weiteren Verlauf im Kampf gegen den Krebs bzw. seine Folgen. Ich habe mich nach vielfachen Schwankungen, Verunsicherungen und anders lautenden Ratschlägen für *meinen Weg* dabei entschieden. Den Urologen habe ich entgegen den Empfehlungen meiner Hausärztin ausgesucht und verstehe mich bestens mit ihm (obwohl Außen stehende oft viel Negatives von ihm berichten), *ich* habe mich für die RPE entschieden und diese Entscheidung zuerst dem Urologen mitgeteilt (der nichts anderes vorschlagen wollte), *ich* habe mir die Klinik aufgrund von Internetrecherchen und Patientenmeinungen selbst ausgesucht (siehe auch meine Antwort zu "Starnberg" an Dich im Thread "Entscheidung wo und wie...." -  Nr. 19 vom21.02.10) und *ich* bin vom chirurgischen Ergebnis meines Operateurs, Prof. Dr. D. Fahlenkamp, in den Zeisigwaldkliniken Bethanien in Chemnitz begeistert. Auch, wenn der postoperative Befund für mich gegenüber der Biopsie wesentlich schlechter ausgefallen ist. Aber dafür kann ja der Operateur nichts! Und ich behalte mir auch vor, zur AHB-Klinik und weiteren Therapievorschläge, *meine Entscheidung* einfließen zu lassen. Mir fällt vieles leichter, wenn die Einstellung zum Problem ist: *Ich will* das so haben, als wenn mir einer vorgibt: *Du musst* das so machen!!! Vieles dazu in meinen Berichten in "myProstate.eu"

Auch das Osterfest lässt mich noch nicht zur Ruhe kommen, wie Du bemerken wirst. Aber eine Übergangszeit braucht man wohl. 
Allen, die auch am Feiertag hier lesen

ein schönes Osterfest

Wanderfreund Roland aus der Oberlausitz

----------


## wassermann

> Wassermann schrieb mir einst  im Beitrag zuvor  ich wäre 
> letztlich auch nur bei "0815" gelandet: RPE traditionell. 
> 
> 
>   Für mich ist 0815: schnell, zum nächst gelegenen Krankenhaus, egal welcher Arzt, egal welche OP-Erfahrung, egal welche OP-Methode, egal welcher Zeitaufwand möglich ist



Hallo Bernet,

"0815" bezog sich auf die Bezeichnung der RPE, wie sie von einem mittlerweile kaum mehr im Forum  schreibenden angeblich so "kritischen" Betroffenen, der damit alle, die diesen Weg beschritten haben, diskreditieren wollte, gewählt wurde. Mir liegt es fern, deinen Weg in seiner Richtigkeit schmälern zu wollen. 

Auch bin ich überzeugt, dass du und andere in Starnberg hervorragend behandelt worden bist. Wie schon erwähnt, könnte ich ganz Ähnliches berichten und viele andere bestimmt auch. Deshalb ist es m.E. wichtig, die von dir genannten Punkte in ihrer Gemeingültigkeit hervorzuheben, und nicht auf eine Klinik oder einen Arzt zu fokussieren.
Es gab vor Jahren die Regel, keine namentlichen ärztlichen Empfehlungen im Forum abzugeben, sondern sich dabei auf das Profil oder PN zu beschränken. Gerade die Starnberg-Euphorie zeigt, dass das nicht unvernünftig war. Der Ruf einer Institution ist doch jetzt von dem reinen Zufall abhängig, dass ein zufriedener Patient auch tatsächlich hier in diesem Forum so lautstark darüber schreibt. Den meisten liegt es aber fern, nun in einen Lobes-Wettstreit zu einzusteigen und ihren Operateur als den besten zu proklamieren, zumal das ja auch kaum objektivierbar ist.
Durch die vereinzelten Lobeshymnen und offenen Tarschläge entsteht m.E. ein verzerrtes Bild der deutschen bzw. europäischen Urologenschaft.


Beste Grüße und alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Frank, 
Du hast mir vor etlichen Wochen einen kleinen Motivationsschub vermittelt, nachdem ich mir einige mich belastende Abläufe von der Seele geschrieben hatte. Nun erweckst Du bei mir ein wenig den Eindruck, als müsstest Du Dich dafür rechtfertigen, dass Du diesen und nicht irgend einen anderen Arzt für Dich als den richtigen auserkoren hast, der Dich vom Prostatakarzinom befreien sollte. Es liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen, dass er sich da und für den lobend einbringt, wo und von wem er das nach seinem selbst erlebten Empfinden optimalste Resultat am Ende vorfand. Du hast nie anklingen lasssen, dass es nicht auch andernorts tüchtige Chirurgen oder ganz besondere Menschen als Ärzte gibt. Du hast Dir eine bemerkenswerte Mühe gemacht, alle in Frage kommenden Möglichkeiten für Dich abzuklopfen, hineinzuhorchen auch in den jeweiligen Gesprächspartner. Einer war nun der Auserwählte und für Dich wird er das immer bleiben. Was ist dabei anstößig? Der Name Pat Walsh bürgt seit unendlichen Zeiten für den Chirurgen, dem es als Ersten gelang, beidseitig nerverhaltend zu ektomieren. Böse Zungen, besser noch Neider setzten dann in Umlauf, Doc Walsh würde nur Patienten mit T1-Tumoren operieren, um seine Statistik nicht zu verschlechtern. Als in der Presse über die Prostatektomie von Ralph Siegel berichtet wurde, erschien für mich ziemlich überflüssig auch der Name des Chirurgen. Kaum ein Wort zu den besonderen Umständen, die bei diesem Betroffenen sehr rasch ein Rezidiv aufzeigten. Natürlich hat ein Chirurg die Möglichkeit, eine Operation abzulehnen, wenn die kurative Chance gen Null geht. Andererseits soll es inzwischen gängige Praxis sein, auch in ziemlich hoffnungslosen Fällen mit dem Argument zu operieren, die Haupttumorlast damit entfernt zu haben.

Es gibt dagegen auch gläubige Optimisten, die ernsthaft behaupten - ein klein wenig gehöre ich sogar dazu - dass jede Prostata über einen Selbstverteidigungsmechanismus verfügt, der bestehende Metastasen in Schach zu halten in der Lage ist. Wenn aber die Prostata dem Körper entnommen wird, erlischt dieser Mechanismus und die Metastasen wachsen ungehemmt drauf los.

Bedeutet kurativ auch Heilung? Die Antwort kann doch nur lauten, die Absicht war schon kurativ, aber ob das zu einer Heilung führt, ist sehr ungewiß. Damit sind wir bei den Worten, von denen Du mal annimmst, ich würde mich als fleißiger Schreiber dazu melden, nämlich die Worte Glück und Schicksal. Diese beiden Wörter sollte man aber noch ergänzen durch Zufall und Vertrauen.

Das Schicksal kann man als eine Art personifizierte höhere Macht begreifen, die ohne eigenes Zutun das Leben eines Menschen entscheidend beeinflusst. Mancher glaubt daran, dass er sein eigenes Schicksal verändern kann. Als Erfüllung menschlichen Wünschens und Strebens ist Glück ein sehr vielschichtiger Begriff. Man spricht auch vom glücklichen Zufall oder von einer zum Glück verhelfenden Schicksalswende. Glück bedeutet doch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen günstigen Ausgang einer Begebenheit. Dazu benötigt man kaum eigenes Zutun, und dennoch gibt es solche Sätze: "Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied" oder "Dem Glücklichen schlägt keine Stunde". Ich meine man muss auch fähig sein, etwas als Glück zu empfinden, wenn man es nicht schon selbst produzieren kann. Glück haben heißt aber auch, durch einen glücklichen Zufall begünstigt worden zu sein. Aber wie ist Zufall erklärbar? Es ist wohl nicht erklärbar und daher bedeutet Zufall eben Zufall. Wie sollte man das auch abgrenzen können von Unberechenbarkeit oder Unvorhersehbarkeit? 
Zum Vertrauen ein paar Bemerkungen. Unter Vertrauen versteht man doch die Annahme, dass Entwicklungen einen positiven oder erwarteten Verlauf nehmen. Mit Vertrauen bringt man aber auch die Erwartung an einen bestimmten Menschen zum Ausdruck. Vertrauen wird durch Glaubwürdigkeit, Verlässlichkeit und Authentizität begründet. Eigentlich ist es auch eine riskante Vorleistung an die Person, der man das Vertrauen entgegenbringt.

Ich bin sicher Frank, dass Du den Faden jetzt selbst weiter spinnen kannst, soll heißen für Dich selbstzusammenzureimen, was nun Glück, was Zufall und was vom Schicksal begünstigt und durch Dein dem Arzt entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen letztlich Dir geholfen haben mag, bislang so gut über die Runden gekommen zu sein. Du hast vielleicht ja auch das Glück gepachtet.

*"Die meisten Menschen machen sich selbst bloß durch übertriebene Forderungen an das Schicksal unzufrieden*" 
(Wilhelm von Humboldt)

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> als "Frischoperierter" mit ähnlichen Problemen bei der Vorgeschichte zur Therapieentscheidung möchte ich an meinem Beispiel aufzeigen, dass die eigene Mitwirkung im Entscheidungsprozess große Bedeutung hat. Ich schreibe dies im Forum und nicht als PN, um auch andere Betroffene zu informieren. Das Vertrauen zum Urologen, zum Operateur und dann auch zur Therapie sind unabdingbare Voraussetzungen für den weiteren Verlauf im Kampf gegen den Krebs bzw. seine Folgen. Ich habe mich nach vielfachen Schwankungen, Verunsicherungen und anders lautenden Ratschlägen für *meinen Weg* dabei entschieden. Den Urologen habe ich entgegen den Empfehlungen meiner Hausärztin ausgesucht und verstehe mich bestens mit ihm (obwohl Außen stehende oft viel Negatives von ihm berichten), *ich* habe mich für die RPE entschieden und diese Entscheidung zuerst dem Urologen mitgeteilt (der nichts anderes vorschlagen wollte), *ich* habe mir die Klinik aufgrund von Internetrecherchen und Patientenmeinungen selbst ausgesucht (siehe auch meine Antwort zu "Starnberg" an Dich im Thread "Entscheidung wo und wie...." -  Nr. 19 vom21.02.10) und *ich* bin vom chirurgischen Ergebnis meines Operateurs, Prof. Dr. D. Fahlenkamp, in den Zeisigwaldkliniken Bethanien in Chemnitz begeistert. Auch, wenn der postoperative Befund für mich gegenüber der Biopsie wesentlich schlechter ausgefallen ist. Aber dafür kann ja der Operateur nichts! Und ich behalte mir auch vor, zur AHB-Klinik und weiteren Therapievorschläge, *meine Entscheidung* einfließen zu lassen. Mir fällt vieles leichter, wenn die Einstellung zum Problem ist: *Ich will* das so haben, als wenn mir einer vorgibt: *Du musst* das so machen!!! Vieles dazu in meinen Berichten in "myProstate.eu"
> 
> Auch das Osterfest lässt mich noch nicht zur Ruhe kommen, wie Du bemerken wirst. Aber eine Übergangszeit braucht man wohl. 
> Allen, die auch am Feiertag hier lesen
> 
> ein schönes Osterfest
> 
> Wanderfreund Roland aus der Oberlausitz


Hallo Roland,

Du hast alles selbst entschieden, und musst dir auch keinen Vorwurf machen.
Jetzt gilt es nochmals zu entscheiden.

Eine Anregung von mir:

Keinerlei Hormonbehandlung, dann PSA-Messung nach ca. 6 Wochen abwarten, Davon abhänig Nachbestrahlung in den Bereich des positiven Schnittrandes.
Du würdest mit Hormonbehandlung die weiteren PSA-Werte nur verfälschen.

Noch einen schönen Ostermontag.

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank, 
> 
> Bedeutet kurativ auch Heilung? Die Antwort kann doch nur lauten, die Absicht war schon kurativ, aber ob das zu einer Heilung führt, ist sehr ungewiß. Damit sind wir bei den Worten, von denen Du mal annimmst, ich würde mich als fleißiger Schreiber dazu melden, nämlich die Worte Glück und Schicksal. Diese beiden Wörter sollte man aber noch ergänzen durch Zufall und Vertrauen.
> 
> Das Schicksal kann man als eine Art personifizierte höhere Macht begreifen, die ohne eigenes Zutun das Leben eines Menschen entscheidend beeinflusst. Mancher glaubt daran, dass er sein eigenes Schicksal verändern kann. Als Erfüllung menschlichen Wünschens und Strebens ist Glück ein sehr vielschichtiger Begriff. Man spricht auch vom glücklichen Zufall oder von einer zum Glück verhelfenden Schicksalswende. Glück bedeutet doch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen günstigen Ausgang einer Begebenheit. Dazu benötigt man kaum eigenes Zutun, und dennoch gibt es solche Sätze: "Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied" oder "Dem Glücklichen schlägt keine Stunde". Ich meine man muss auch fähig sein, etwas als Glück zu empfinden, wenn man es nicht schon selbst produzieren kann. Glück haben heißt aber auch, durch einen glücklichen Zufall begünstigt worden zu sein. Aber wie ist Zufall erklärbar? Es ist wohl nicht erklärbar und daher bedeutet Zufall eben Zufall. Wie sollte man das auch abgrenzen können von Unberechenbarkeit oder Unvorhersehbarkeit? 
> Zum Vertrauen ein paar Bemerkungen. Unter Vertrauen versteht man doch die Annahme, dass Entwicklungen einen positiven oder erwarteten Verlauf nehmen. Mit Vertrauen bringt man aber auch die Erwartung an einen bestimmten Menschen zum Ausdruck. Vertrauen wird durch Glaubwürdigkeit, Verlässlichkeit und Authentizität begründet. Eigentlich ist es auch eine riskante Vorleistung an die Person, der man das Vertrauen entgegenbringt.
> 
> Ich bin sicher Frank, dass Du den Faden jetzt selbst weiter spinnen kannst, soll heißen für Dich selbstzusammenzureimen, was nun Glück, was Zufall und was vom Schicksal begünstigt und durch Dein dem Arzt entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen letztlich Dir geholfen haben mag, bislang so gut über die Runden gekommen zu sein. Du hast vielleicht ja auch das Glück gepachtet.


Hallo Hutschi,

ich war mir sicher, dass du dich ausführlichst mit dem Thema Glück/Schicksal/Vertrauen/Zufall/kurativ/Heilung b eschäftigen wirst.
Du hast das toll zusammengestellt.

Ich hoffe, dass nicht nur ich, sondern viele Leser diese Worte auf sich wirken lassen.

Sehr besinnlicher Text, er passt zum Osterfest.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Ostermontag. 

Soeben schiebt die Sonne bei uns den Wolkenhimmel auf.

----------


## BERNET

Genau heute vor einem Jahr lag ich mit 49 Jahren auf dem OP-Tisch:

RRPE mit großzügiger Lymphadenektomie=


Offener Bauchschnitt, Totalentfernung der Prostata, Entfernung und Begutachtung zahlreicher Lymphknoten.



Pathologischer Befund:  GS: 3 + 4 = 7,  T2c, 

Nerverhaltung beidseits war möglich.  
 
  Mein derzeitiges Befinden schildere ich insbesondere für Neubetroffene, Unentschlossene und Interessierte. Sehr offen und tolerant, so dass viele persönliche Anfragen auch beantwortet sind. Ich habe seit März 2009 über meinen Fall berichtet, und werde das weiter tun.
  Wenn ich durch meine Berichterstattung, Beschreibungen, Hinweise nur einem Betroffenen bei seiner Therapieentscheidung helfen konnte oder kann, ist der Aufwand schon gerechtfertigt.
 
  Als Nebenprodukt sind für mich auch alle Leser oder Zuhörer meine Therapeuten.
 
* Nichts ist mehr genau so, wie es mal war  manches besser*  
Körperlicher Allgemeinzustand:

  Ich habe noch ca. 5 Kg mehr Gewicht als vor der OP (84 zu 89). Viel Schonung und wenig körperlich harte Arbeit und anfangs keinen Sport  bei gutem Essen  haben Spuren hinterlassen.
  Harte Arbeit leiste ich mittlerweile uneingeschränkt, Sport wird langsam gesteigert.
  Ich bin allerdings noch nicht bei der körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit, die ich vor der OP gewohnt war. Öfter verschnaufen, oder wird es nie mehr genau so? Vielleicht sind es auch nur die 5 Kilo. Wir werden es sehen.
 
Sportliche Fitness:

  Ich bin nach sportlicher Leistung schneller erschöpft, oder überwinde ich den inneren Schweinehund nicht mehr so leicht?  Ist das ein mentales Problemchen? Ich arbeite daran. Beim Joggen spüre ich nach ca. 5 Minuten ein Zwicken in der rechten Leiste. Nicht sehr schmerzhaft, aber ständig. Laut Urologen kein Grund zur Besorgnis, mögliche nervliche Irritationen durch die OP im Lymphbereich. Abwarten, beobachten.
 
Körperliche Optik:

  Die Narbe des Bauchschnitts (ca. 13 cm) ist deutlich zu sehen, aber absolut korrekt verheilt. Man spürt noch minimale Strukturen in dem starken Bauchmuskelgewebe. Den Genitalbereich hatte ich zur OP erstmalig total rasiert. Seitdem kann ich es mir gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen. Der Penis ist im nicht erigierten Zustand nur ca. 1 cm kürzer, die Vorhaut schiebt sich dementsprechend über die Eichel. Im erigierten Zustand kein Unterschied zu früher.
 
Blase:

  Nach ca. 6 Monaten hatte ich wieder ein Volumen von ca. 400ml erreicht, morgens nach dem Aufstehen auch bis 500ml. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Volumen vor der OP größer war, aber ich hatte das nie genau gemessen. Wobei ich insgesamt eine relativ kleine Blase und Prostata habe/hatte. Ein bewusstes Ausdehnen der Blase z. B. mit Biertrinken funktioniert nicht mehr. Das Konnte man früher extrem provozieren  ist aber natürlich nicht _lebensnotwendig._
 
Kontinenz:

  Ich habe noch nie Vorlagen tragen müssen.
  Ich bin im Alltag absolut kontinent, habe dafür nie spezielle Übungen durchführen müssen. Vermutlich war mein regelmäßiger Sport (Tae-Kwon-Do mit dementsprechender ausgeprägter Zweckgymnastik) da sehr hilfreich. Dazu kam sicherlich die spezielle OP-Technik beim vernähen der Anastomose.
  Bei extremen Belastungen (Kampfsport mit äußerst schnellen und spontanen Reaktionen) kann ich den Schließmuskel nicht rechtzeitig vorbeugend pressen, und ein Tröpfchen Urin verlässt die Blase, erreicht aber nur äußerst selten auch die Penisspitze und somit die Unterhose.
  Bei Feierlichkeiten mit ein paar Liter Bier muss ich die Toilette öfter frequentieren: bewusstes Dehnen der Blase und die Wirkung von Alkohol funktioniert nicht.
 
Potenz:

  Die Orgasmusfähigkeit ist voll erhalten. Auch wenn das Zucken der fehlenden Prostata jetzt fehlt  der Samenerguss bleibt ja aus  ist der Akt doch nach wie vor sehr befriedigend. Meine Frau findet es sogar sehr angenehm, es gibt von mir keine nasse, kalte Stelle im Bett
  Bereits im Krankenhaus, einige Tage nach der OP  nachdem der Katheter aus der Blase entfernt war - hatte ich Erektionen. Anfangs hat es gerade so zum GV gelangt.
  Aber wie unser geschätzter Hansjörg Burger (BurgerH) mit Mannheimer Dialekt stets zu sagen pflegt: Hast du noch Mund und Händ bist du net  impotent.
  Durch diese Einschränkung gab es ein Umdenken in unserer Situation, das wir nicht mehr missen möchten.
  Bis zum heutigen Tage stelle ich immer noch Verbesserungen bei der Erektion fest, und es ist fast wie vor der OP.
  Ich habe auch alle am Markt befindlichen PDE-5-Hemmer ausprobiert  mit denen gibt es keinen Unterschied zum Zustand vor der OP. Auch heute noch gönnen wir uns immer wieder mal ½ oder ¼ Cialis.
  Im ersten Quartal nach der OP tat auch ein Gummiring um die Peniswurzel seine Dienste  verhindert den zu schnellen Abfluss des Blutes aus den Schwellkörpern.
 
Nachsorgeuntersuchungen beim Urologen:
 
  Organisch gesehen, laut Urologe bei den Nachsorgeuntersuchungen, alles ohne Beeinträchtigung, Blase, Darm, Nieren, Leiste, Prostataloge ohne Befund.
  DRU    Ohne Befund
  TRUS   Ohne Befund
  PSA     von der OP an ständig < 0,01
 
 
  Es fällt nicht schwer, herauszulesen dass ich mit meiner Entscheidung sehr gut leben kann.
 
  Für alle, die sich auch für eine Totaloperation entscheiden wollen oder müssen meine dringenden Empfehlungen:
 

Kein      Zeitdruck bei der Therapieentscheidung. In wenigen Wochen ändert sich der      Befund nichtPersönliche,      ausführliche Gespräche mit verschiedenen Operateuren. Er sollte tausend OPs      gemacht haben, und möglichst 5-mal die Woche operieren. Regelmäßig hat der      Oberarzt mehr Erfahrung als der ChefarztFragen      zur OP stellen: wie wird die Anastomose hergestellt, werden (genügend)      Schnellschnitte während der OP an den kritischen Punkten durchgeführt?Wo      wird der pathologische Befund erstellt? Gibt es auch dort genügend      Erfahrungen mit einer sorgfältigen und ausführlichen Aufarbeitung der      gesamten Prostata?Sollte      sich während der OP ein T3 darstellen kann der Operateur Titan-Clips an      die markanten Stellen setzen, die bei einer Anschluss-RT exakt den      vermeintlichen Tumorherd markieren.Führt der Operateur vor dem      Eingriff nochmals persönlich eine DRU durch?Wird ein Patient auch      eventuell abgelehnt - weil eine andere Therapie bessere theoretische      Chancen verspricht.Der wirtschaftliche Aspekt      darf nicht an erster Stelle stehen90 Minuten OP-Zeit sind      nicht in Ordnung. Man muss unterstellen, dass dann oberflächlich      gearbeitet wird. Ich selbst wurde über 4 Stunden operiert.Letztlich muss man      absolutes Vertrauen zu dem Operateur aufbauen können

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Forum,

Ich arbeite weiterhin daran, ein Buch zu veröffentlichen, in dem meine Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse zu unserer Krankheit festgehalten werden.

Der rote Faden ist meine persönliche Krankheitsgeschichte.

Zum Beispiel das Thema Selbsthilfegruppen ist mir auch ein Anliegen.

Selber habe ich die Struktur von zwei verschiedenen Gruppen kennengelernt. Mir fiel auf, dass junge Erkrankte, bis ca. Lebensalter 60, die Gruppen nicht regelmäßig besuchen.
Wenn überhaupt, schaut ein  jung Erkrankter vermutlich nur einmalig vorbei. Er registriert meiner Meinung nach keinen adäquaten Ansprechpartner, und fühlt sich etwas verloren.

Damit kein Missverständnis entsteht:
Es geht nicht um die fachliche Kompetenz zur Beratung bezüglich Diagnose, Untersuchungsmöglichkeiten oder Therapieentscheidungen.

Ich meine das dem Lebensalter angepasste persönliche Gespräch:
Themen wie

Ängste vor der Zukunft

Soll mich meine Frau/Partnerin begleiten

Wie kann und sollte ich die Frau/Partnerin einbinden - um Hilfe bitten

Sexualität

Verhalten gegenüber Arbeitgeber/Kollegen

Der gesamte psychische Druckden Männer nicht haben dürfen?

kann der 49-jährige lockerer und offener mit dem 49-jährigen besprechen, als mit dem 69-jährigen (Ruheständler?)

Ich rede bewusst vom persönlichen Gespräch. Manches ist hier im Forum - bei einer gewissen Anonymität - natürlich einfacher, notfalls wird per PN kommuniziert.

Aber zahlreichere Multiplikatoren würde man meiner Meinung nach durch den persönlichen Kontakt in SHGs und durch die dortige Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda bekommen.

Und in Zukunft wird das Durchschnittsalter der Neu-Erkrankten sicherlich sinken.

Habe ich zufällig nur zwei einsame Einzelfälle in den SHGs kennengelernt, oder kann mein Eindruck von anderswo bestätigt werden?

Sollte er sich bestätigen, hätte ich auch Ideen zur Verbesserung der Situation anzubieten.

Ich bitte um Meinungen zu der Beschreibung, insbesondere von engagierten Mitgliedern in SHGs.

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Frank!

Ich bin im März positiv diagnostiziert worden und seit diesem Zeitpunkt auch in einer SHG aktiv tätig. Ich gehöre zu den "jünger Betroffenen". Ich kann dir gerne meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge schreiben:




> Ich meine das “dem Lebensalter angepasste” persönliche Gespräch:
> Themen wie
> 
> Ängste vor der Zukunft
> Soll mich meine Frau/Partnerin begleiten
> Wie kann und sollte ich die Frau/Partnerin einbinden - um Hilfe bitten
> Sexualität
> Verhalten gegenüber Arbeitgeber/Kollegen
> Der gesamte psychische Druck…den Männer nicht haben dürfen?



Die von dir angesprochenen Themen werden bis auf das Thema Sexualität bei den monatlichen Treffen nicht angenommen. Bei den Thementischen sind z.B. die Tische für die Frauen und für Psychoonkologie regelmäßig leer. Bringen wir Vorträge von namhaften, hochquarätigen Referenten, dann haben wir "Full-House", wenn es um Diagnostik oder Therapie geht, aber schlechten Besuch bei deinen Themen. Dies ist manchmal frustrierend.
Die SHG-PK Rhein-Neckar e.V. dürfte eine der größten Gruppen in D sein. Trotzdem hat es sehr viel Mühe und Überzeugungsarbeit gekostet, vor allem Jüngere für die Arbeit in einer SHG zu gewinnen. Aber wir haben hier erste Erfolge. 
Deine Ideen würde ich gerne einmal hören.
Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Anonymous3

Frank,
bin mit 52 auch nicht viel älter als Du und das war zuerst ein Schock für mich in der SHG! Man gewöhnt sich natürlich mit der Zeit daran. 

Wie Günter schon berichtet hat, volles Haus bei guten Referenten. Die psychoonkologischen Themen werden kaum besprochen. Was kümmert die grosse Mehrheit der Anwesenden, wie man mit der Erkrankung gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber auftritt. Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Gruppe bilden, die ausschliesslich Betroffene die noch voll im Arbeitsleben stehen einbindet.

_Ängste vor der Zukunft:_
hat wohl jeder, vor allem die, die auf die palliative Schiene geraten sind!

_Soll mich meine Frau/Partnerin begleiten_ 
Wir machen das so, wann immer es geht.

_Sexualität_ 
unter HB -> was ist das ?

_Verhalten gegenüber Arbeitgeber/Kollegen_ 
Ich habs erzählt und mit meinem Chef ein pers. Gespräch geführt. Details möchte ich hier nicht kundtun.

_Der gesamte psychische Druckden Männer nicht haben dürfen?_ 
Passt zu Punkt 1

Andi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich denke, es liegt an uns Männern. 

Als Gerd Unterstenhöfer und ich vor 9 Jahren die SHG Prostatkrebs Rhein-Neckar gründeten, hatten wir als Schwerpunkt der Tätigkeit der SHG, die Bewältigung der Krankheit und die Lebensqualität gesehen.

Da hatten wir uns kräftig getäuscht. Beispielsweise sind unsere  Mediationskurse nur von ganz wenigen in Anspruch genommen worden.

Diese Themen kommen nur bei einer Minderheit der Betroffenen an. Bei den Männdern sind die medizinischen Themen gefragt. Insbesondere bei unseren Ingenieuren, die dicke Ordner gefüllt mit PSA-Kurven, Statistiken und medizinischen Informationen haben. Sie wollen den Prostatakrebs mit den Mitteln, die sie in ihrem Berufsleben angewandt haben, in den Griff bekommen.

Rate ich Betroffenen in nervlich angespanten Situationen, insbesondere in Rezidiv-Situationen, den Kontakt zu einem Psychologen zu suchen, erhalte ich oft die Antwort: "Ich bin doch nicht verrückt!"

Ein ähnliches Bild ergibt sich an der bundesweiten Beratungshotline des BPS. Die medizinischen Anfragen überwiegen, die Anfragen zu psychologischen Themen sind in der Minderheit.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Anonymous3

> .... Insbesondere bei unseren Ingenieuren, die dicke Ordner gefüllt mit PSA-Kurven, Statistiken und medizinischen Informationen haben. Sie wollen den Prostatakrebs mit den Mitteln, die sie in ihrem Berufsleben angewandt haben, in den Griff bekommen....


Hansjörg ,
ja, stimmt ! Finde ich aber auch nicht falsch. Es gibt diverse Wege sich mit der Krankheit zu befassen. Gottvertrauen liegt Ingenieuren nicht.

Andi

----------


## PEER1

Hallo Frank, Hansjörg und Andi,

ich kenne auch Ingenieure mit Gottvertrauen! Spaß `mal  beiseite. Meine Erfahrungen in der SHG decken sich mit den von Euch geschilderten Fakten. Es kommt aber langsam Bewegung in die Sache, weil Männer im sog. Ruhestand mehr Zeit haben (falls sie nicht in einen ihrem früheren Beruf entsprechenden oder ganz neu entwickelten Aktionismus fliehen). Diese Männer befassen sich intensiver mit ihrer Krankheit,  verändern ihre gewohnte Perspektive, hören in sich hinein, nehmen ihren Körper und ihre Seele ernster als es vorher der Fall war, sie werden "weicher", offener und gelassener. Auch genügsamer und dankbarer! Deshalb fürchten sie auch nicht die abwertende Kritik der ewigen Macher und Alpha-Männchen in ihren Ego-Bestätigungsspielchen. Die Männer, die ich meine, sind dabei, neue Formen der Intimität, der Nähe und Verbundenheit zu entdecken und zeigen das ihren Frauen, ihren Kindern und Freunden auch offen. Das ist die positive Botschaft aus der SHG. Die negative ist allerdings, dass die wenigen Jungen sich offenbar eher noch weniger verstanden fühlen, was auch verständlich ist, wenn man sich den enormen Wettbewerbsdruck und Konkurrenzkampf im aktuellen Wirtschaftsleben anschaut. Da müssen wir Älteren in der SHG uns wirklich schnell etwas einfallen lassen!
Lasst uns optimistisch bleiben!
Gruß Peter

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Hansjörg!

Als Intschenör möchte ich dir recht geben, dass wir ein Leben lang darauf trainiert wurden, ein Problem genauestens zu analysieren, um es dann anhand harter Daten zu lösen. Wie Andi schrieb, ist dies nicht grundlegend falsch. Aber als einigermaßen intelligente Menschen müssen wir auch angesichts einer schweren Erkrankung lernen, unseren Gefühlen zu vertrauen. Dies kann durch eine psychoonkologische Beratung gesteuert werden. Deshalb ist man noch lange nicht verrückt. Aber man kann verrückt werden, wenn man es nicht macht. Diese psychoonkologische Beratung kann aber auch zumindest zum Teil eine SHG erbringen. Nur die Meisten lassen es nicht zu. Schade!

Wir Männer sind doch ein bißchen kompliziert.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich finde es gut, dass diese Diskussion losgetreten wurde. 

Ich bin gespannt, wieviele Männer das Angebot unserer nächsten Vortragsveranstaltung annehmen:

*6. Juli 2010
**"Psychoonkologische Betreuung von Krebspatienten - Vorbehalte und Erwartungen?" 
*
Vortrag von* Frau Dr. Anette Brechtel,* Sektion  Psychoonkologie am Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg


Gruß


Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo 
Günter, Andi, Hansjörg, Peter und alle weiteren Interessierten.

Die Wünsche, Erwartungen, Sorgen sind vermutlich in allen Regionen und SHG's ähnlich.
  Ich habe einige Anregungen zu dem Thema, möchte aber vorweg noch eine Brücke zum Themenbereich Prostatakrebs und Psyche schlagen:

Im Nachbar-Thread von Helmut - der dort mit seiner brillanten Darstellung seines Erlebten eröffnet hat - klingt im weiteren Verlauf sogar große Frustration heraus.

Die Beiträge dort von Helmut, Spertel, premme, oder Ralf stimmen sehr nachdenklich. Leider.
Ich möchte auch dazu ein paar Gedanken einbringen:
 
Wir werden nur äußerst selten Neu-Erkrankte erleben, die sich dazu berufen fühlen, in einer zeitaufwendigen Verbandsarbeit einzusteigen oder Kongresse zu besuchen. Bei den Kongressen sehe ich z.B. einen SHG-Leiter als Multiplikator ausreichend vertreten.
 
Wir profitieren hier im Forum alle voneinander durch Erfahrungsaustausch und Wissenserweiterung  wenn wir nicht *beratungsresistent* sind. Ein 80-jähriger gehört nach meiner Lebenserfahrung nun mal eher in diese Gruppe, als ein 50-jähriger.
Wenn man das erkennen muss, verpufft unsere weitere Helfer-Energie nutzlos. 
Weitere Umstimmversuche können letztlich dazu führen, dass die Helfer beim Fehlschlag einer Therapie noch die Verantwortung übernehmen sollen.
 
Erkrankte, die sich leider auf der palliativen Schiene befinden, beschäftigen sich vermutlich auch in erster Linie mit der Krankheit und anderen Erkrankten, um sich zu therapieren. Am Beispiel von Konrad (HansiB), den ich persönlich kannte, spürte man sehr deutlich, dass er den Ernst seiner Lage akzeptiert hatte, aber trotzdem nicht resignieren wollte.
Das hatte seine Tochter im Nachruf auch so bestätigt. Ob ihn das wirklich einen Tag *unbeschwerten* Lebens mehr gebracht hat, können wir nicht wirklich wissen. Aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es ihn sehr befriedigte, seinen Weg gegangen zu sein.
 
 
 
  Ein paar Eindrücke von mir zum Thema SHG:
 
  Männer, die gar nicht erst zur Vorsorge gehen, oder keinen PSA-Test machen lassen, oder nach einem bedenklichen PSA-Wert keiner Biopsie zustimmen wollen
*Haben Schiss*
  Wie Spertel richtig formulierte. Trotz immenser Öffentlichkeitsarbeit werden wir davon nicht einen mehr in die SHGs bekommen. Wer sich nicht krank fühlen will  der ist es eben nicht.
 
  Als ich die Diagnose Krebs bekam habe ich durch Recherchen zuerst dieses Forum entdeckt.
 
  Erst später wurde mir bewusst, dass es SHGs gibt.
 
  Auch mein erster Besuch in einer SHG verlief in etwa so, wie Spertel es beschrieben hatte. 
  Ich fühlte mich wie Frischfleisch.
  Es war kaum jemand im Raum, der nicht mein Vater hätte sein können.
  Meine zahlreichen Fragen an den referierenden Chirurgen ließen diesen misstrauisch werden.
  Ob ich von der Presse wäreEr wollte mir eigentlich nicht abkaufen, dass ich erkrankt war.
 
  Bei den meisten Urologen gibt es keine eindeutigen Hinweise auf die örtliche SHG.
  Hat man dort vielleicht Bedenken, dass die frisch diagnostizierten Männer durch den Kontakt zu einer SHG von der (vermutlich zu 75% ausgesprochenen) Empfehlung abgebracht werden, sich


_umgehend in der nahe gelegenen Klinik X von Operateur Y total operieren zu lassen?_
 
 
  Meine Anregungen für die Zukunft:
 

In      dem Moment, wenn der Neu-Erkrankte (somit auch die jüngeren Männer) beim      Urologen sitzt, das positive Biopsie-Ergebnis hört, und danach in ein ganz      tiefes Loch fällt, sollte er vom Urologen eine TOP-Broschüre der örtlichen      SHG in die Hand gedrückt bekommen.Vom      Urologen sollte dann der faire Hinweis kommen, dass er sich nicht mit      jedem Patienten stundenlang zusammensetzen kann, um ihm ausführlich alle      für und wieder der verschiedenen Therapien  speziell auf seinen      Einzelfall zugeschnitten  erläutern kann. Deshalb verweist der Urologe      guten Gewissens und unter vollstem Vertrauen auf die Selbsthilfegruppe mit

Spezialisten      für verschiedene TherapienViel      Zeit für ausführliche Gespräche unter Gleich-BetroffenenVertrauensvoll      und Intim wenn gewünschtGelebten      mehrjährigen Erfahrungen nach TherapieentscheidungDem      Angebot, dort auch seine Frau oder Partnerin mitzubringen, die in der Regel      jetzt auch Hilfe benötigtDer      Möglichkeit Persönliche Kontakte oder Freundschaften zu knüpfenNützlichen      Hinweisen zu Kliniken, Laboren, Krankenkasse, RentenversicherungDer      Erfahrung das tiefe mentale Loch zu überwinden
 

Zuvor      muss die SHG bei den Urologen im Einzugsbereich dafür den Boden bereiten,      sich ausführlich präsentieren (am besten noch persönlich) und dabei den      Urologen davon überzeugen, dass die SHG ein hilfreicher Partner für den      Urologen ist.Zum      Beispiel mit folgendem Wortlaut: In der Vergangenheit kam es immer wieder      vor, dass Neu-Erkrankte nicht aktiv wurden, nicht den Mut hatten, nach      Beistand zu suchen, und deshalb vermeidbare Fehl-Entscheidungen getroffen      hatten - danach sich frustriert zurückgezogen hatten. In dieser Situation möchte die SHG vorher helfen, um gut informierte      Patienten zu haben, die voll hinter ihrer Therapie-Entscheidung stehen.      Dass ein Urologe diesen Zeitrahmen nicht aufbringen kann, versteht sich      von selbst. Deshalb möchten wir Sie entlasten.Wenn      diese Neu-Erkrankten mit ihrer Diagnose Krebs und dem tiefen mentalen      Loch in der SHG Rat und Hilfe suchen, muss auch ein passender      Ansprechpartner da sein. Einer der sich in der Situation auskennt. Ein      jüngerer Ansprechpartner, wenn der Neu-Erkrankte auch jung ist. Wenn      jüngere Erkrankte nicht regelmäßig die SHG besuchen, sollte man über ein      Ansprechpotential (Vermittlung über Telefonliste) in der SHG verfügen. Beispielsweise ein junger RPEler      der für einen Kontakt mit einem anderen Neu-Erkrankten zur Verfügung      steht, um einen adäquaten Ansprechpartner zu haben.Adäquat      beschreibe ich für unsere Situation wie folgt: Der starke Mann, der sich      nur ungern eine Blöße gibt, wird am ehesten Vertrauen haben und sich      öffnen, wenn ihm ein in etwa gleichaltriger Mann gegenübersteht, der die      Therapie hinter sich hat, und aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann.Ich      habe mich z. B. für die SHG Stuttgart zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn jemand      meine Erfahrung zum Therapieverlauf bei RPE benötigt.Das      persönliche Gespräch ist meiner Meinung nach der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Wer      in einer SHG persönlich beraten wurde, informiert wurde und dann hoffentlich      noch profitiert hat, wird auch später der SHG zur Verfügung stehen, wenn      seine Erfahrung gebraucht wird.Es      sind in erster Linie nicht die Vorträge und Referate von angesehenen      Ärzten und Therapeuten, sondern die persönlichen Kontakte, Bekanntschaften      und vielleicht Freundschaften, die auch die Nicht-Ingenieure und Jüngeren Männer      in der Gruppe halten.Nicht      der Vortrag über  *"Psychoonkologische      Betreuung von Krebspatienten - Vorbehalte und Erwartungen?"* zieht      die Leute in den SHG-Abend, sondern der persönliche Kontakt unter      Betroffenen. Er bringt auf Dauer eventuell Vertrauen und Freundschaften      hervor. Das ist das Gerüst in jeder ehrenamtlichen Arbeit, ob      gemeinnützig, Kirche, Schule, Politik oder Sport.
 
 
  Ich hoffe mit meinen persönlichen Ansichten eine noch breitere Diskussion angeschoben zu haben.
 
  Genießt das schöne Pfingstwetter.
  Wir müssen leider ab heute Abend erst die notwendige 24-stündige Serverwartung abwarten.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
Du hast absolut Recht und dein aufgezeigter Weg wäre so etwas wie eine Ideallösung. Leider funktioniert es in vielen Bereichen , in denen es auf eine Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit ankommt ähnlich schlecht.( z.Bsp Sportvereine, Kinderkurse etc.)
Die meisten Leute verstehen noch nicht , das sie aus dieser Ehrenamtlichen Arbeit auch einen persönlichen Nutzen ziehen. ( Freundschaftliche Kontakte, Anerkennung etc.)
Alles Dinge die nachweislich einen positiven Einfluß auf das Immunsystem haben. Bleib weiter am Ball Frank.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Frank.

Mein Urologe würde sich nicht grundsätzlich auf eine derartige Zusammenarbeit einlassen, weil es scheinbar wiederholt zu einseitig verlaufenen Informations-(Beratungs)gesprächen zwischen SHG-Leitern und Neubetroffenen gekommen ist. Auch bei SHG-Leitern ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Aufklärungsgespräche eine bestimmte Therapierichtung verfolgen, was sehr schnell zu Fehleinschätzungen der Betroffenen führt.
Dass umfassende Aufklärung über die Krankheit dem Patienten die Kommunikation mit seinem Arzt erleichtert, steht außer Frage. Dass dieses Gespräch auf gleicher Augenhöhe statt findet ist schon allein aus intelektuellen Gründen ein frommer Wunsch. Der Patient ist immer mangels Fachwissen im Nachteil und auf die Beurteilung seines Arztes angewiesen.

Wie Du selbst in vielen Deiner Beiträge betonst, ist das A & O der ärztlichen Beratung das Vertrauen. Das Vertrauen zu seinem Arzt kann jedoch nur dann aufgebaut werden, wenn er sich für eine so schwerwiegende Erkrankung, wie dem PCa zu einem umfassenden Aufklärungsgespräch die erforderliche Zeit nimmt. 
Kein SHG-Leiter sollte sich anmaßen, diesen Part des Arztes ersetzen zu wollen. Ein solches rechtsfreies Vehikel ist mit Sicherheit vom BPS abzulehnen. Wir dürfen bestimmte Begrifflichkeiten nicht durcheinander bringen. In medizinischen Belangen beraten, darf nur der Arzt. Wir dürfen und wollen möglichst neutral informieren, Möglichkeiten aufzeigen. Möglichkeiten, die der Betroffene im Beratungsgespräch mit seinem Arzt kennt und einbringen kann.

Noch ein schönes Pfingstfest
Heribert

PS.
Bitte bei Deinen Beiträgen keinen formatierten Text einfügen, daraus kann man nicht zitieren.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Heribert,

mit deiner Aussage




> Kein SHG-Leiter sollte sich anmaßen, diesen Part des Arztes ersetzen zu wollen. Ein solches rechtsfreies Vehikel ist mit Sicherheit vom BPS abzulehnen. Wir dürfen bestimmte Begrifflichkeiten nicht durcheinander bringen. In medizinischen Belangen beraten, darf nur der Arzt. Wir dürfen und wollen möglichst neutral informieren, Möglichkeiten aufzeigen. Möglichkeiten, die der Betroffene im Beratungsgespräch mit seinem Arzt kennt und einbringen kann.


hast Du selbstverständlich recht.

Ich habe aber keine medizinische Beratung gemeint (oder ist mein Text missverständlich?), sondern immer nur die eigenen Erfahrungen der Therapierten:

wie war die Diagnosewarum hat er sich für die      Therapie X entschiedenWo wurde sie durchgeführtWie geht es ihm seitdem...
  Und für jede Therapiewahl gibt es hoffentlich mindestens einen "Spezialisten" also ein praktisches Beispiel in der SHG.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Frank,

als "Neubetroffener" mit noch relativ jungem Alter (Jahrgang 1955) möchte ich, speziell an meinem Fall orientiert, aber auch durch andere eigene Erfahrung, meine Gründe nennen, warum die von Dir und anderen (Helmut (i), RalfDM, etc.) erhoffte Bereitschaft, sowohl selbst aktiv mitzuwirken (Forum, SHG), als auch für Ratschläge, Hinweise und Tips offen zu sein, eher kläglich ist.

Zunächst vier grundsätzliche Einschätzungen zum allgemeinen Verhalten, hier sehr stark verkürzt dargestellt. Es geht um die Mehrheit, nicht um "Einzelne".

Wir Menschen haben in Laufe der Entwicklung verlernt, innerhalb gewisser Gruppenbezüge Verantwortung zu übernehmen und damit auch Bereitschaft, "aktiv" etwas zu gestalten. Je kleiner die Gruppe, desto eher funktioniert es noch (Ehe, Familie), aber je größer die Gruppe wird, desto mehr verlässt sich der "Einzelne" darauf, dass jemand "Anderes" oder "die Gruppe" es schon richten wird. Zudem gilt das allgemeine Denken, "ich kann da ja so wie so nichts oder nicht viel ändern". Dies wird insbesondere in der politischen Verantwortung der Einzelnen deutlich, man braucht nur auf an die Wahlbeteiligung der letzten Landtagswahl in NRW vor 2 Wochen zu schauen. Oder in anderen Bereichen, in den wir glauben, nicht genügend Kompetenz zu besitzen, um unsere Meinung kund zu tun (Gesundheitswesen, Recht). Hier treffen Unwissenheit, Unverständnis und Phlegma zusammen und bilden eine starke Gemeinschaft.

Darüber hinaus besitzen wir Menschen sehr stark die Eigenschaft, dass gewisse Dinge uns nicht (nie) persönlich treffen werden. Wie sonst schaffen wir es, als Beispiele, die gesundheitlichen Gefahren des Rauchens zu ignorieren (ich nicht, aber gut 30% der Erwachsenen in Deutschland), zu schnell mit dem Auto oder dem Motorrad über die Strassen zu rasen (ich kenne keine genauen Zahlen, aber zusammen mit Alkoholgenuss am Steuer dürfte das die größte Ursache für Unfallverursachung sein) , Extremsportarten nachzugehen oder anders. Ich denke, dies betrifft insbesondere den gesundheitlichen Bereich ganz besonders. Wir sind zu dick in Deutschland, wir bewegen uns zu wenig (hier kann ich mich nicht ausnehmen), und wir haben Angst, dass bei einer Vorsorge etwas entdeckt wird und deshalb gehen wir erst gar nicht hin!

Ich habe Anfangs der 80er Jahre sehr aktiv in einer Nichtraucherinitiative gearbeitet, vor allem auch an Informationsständen versucht aufzuklären. Ich schätze, dass nur eine von ca. 1000 Ansprachen zu einer halbwegs themenbezogenen Kommunikation führte, nur eine von 10000 führte zu einem weitergehenden Interesse an der Sache. Was die Mitgliederentwicklung des damaligen Vereins betraf, in dem ich tätig war, war das eher kläglich.
Nun ist eine Krebserkrankung sehr viel spezieller als das Thema "Nichtrauchen". Aber gerade da liegt auch der besondere Haken. Niemand möchte sich damit identifizieren, dass er mal dazu gehören könnte. Selbst unter dem Aspekt, dass einem die Krankheit bereits näher bekannt ist (Familienangehörige, Bekannte, Freunde, Kollegen) ist das Beschäftigen damit eine ungeheure psychische Belastung, die man nur notgedrungen eingehen möchte oder muss. Die PK-Erkrankung meines Vaters hat mich nicht dazu gebracht, mich mit den möglichen Erscheinungsformen und den verschieden Arten einer Diagnose zu beschäftigen, geschweige denn mich mit den theoretisch möglichen Therapieformen auseinander zu setzen. Die irgendwie regelmäßige Vorsorgeuntersuchung war das einzige, was mich damit beschäftigte; jedes negative Ergebnis ließ die "Bedrohung" weiter von mir entschwinden. Mein Vater war über 70, als ihn die Diagnose traf, bis dahin war noch weit hin.

Als drittes etwas, was ich sehr stark aus eigener Erfahrung beurteile: Fremden gegenüber sind wir in der Regel sehr reserviert. Ich persönlich spreche aus freien Stücken ungern eine andere Person an, nur um ihr meine Meinung zu etwas mitzuteilen. In der Regel warte ich, bis ich an irgendetwas erkennen kann, dass da etwas "Gemeinsames" ist, oder ich warte, bis ich angesprochen werde. Auf der täglichen Busfahrt sehe ich fast immer die gleichen Personen, aber ich rede nicht mit ihnen und sie nicht mit mir. Im Wartezimmer der urologischen Praxis, egal jetzt, ob Frauen oder Männer, wir reden nicht miteinander. Es liegt offen, dass jeder einzelne irgendwie urologische Probleme hat, aber wir tauschen uns nicht aus. Nur ganz selten habe ich es erlebt (und es war nicht meine Initiative), dass irgendwie ein Gespräch untereinander zustande kam.

Als letztes das, was schon ganz häufig angesprochen und vermutet wird: Wir Männer sind in der Fähigkeit, unsere aus welchen Gründen auch herausgeforderte Psyche offen zu legen, sehr beschränkt. Auch hier kann ich auf besondere eigene Erfahrungen zurückgreifen: In den Gruppensitzungen der verschieden Therapieoptionen während meines psychiatrischen Aufenthaltes in einer Klinik haben in der Regel die Frauen offener über ihre psychische Situation gesprochen und auch intensiver interagiert. Bei manchen "Männern" hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie diese Situation als eine von einem anderen Stern kommende beurteilten. Ich selbst habe mich anfangs sehr zwingen müssen, offen sein zu wollen!

Wenn sich also nur ein sehr geringer Teil "öffentlich bekannt" (SHG, Forum) mit dem PK beschäftigt, dann ist dies aus obigen Gründen erklärbar, wenn auch nicht vom eigenen Verständnis (aktive SHG-ler, aktive Forum-ler) nachvollziehbar. Hinzu kommt, das nicht bekannt ist, wie viele sich nur rein intern, ohne dass sie es nach außen sichtbar machen, mit ihrer Erkrankung beschäftigen. Es wird einen gewissen Anteil von Ignoranten geben, aber er wird nicht so hoch liegen, wie es aus den bisherigen Forumsbeiträgen in Form des "Frustanteils" zu interpretieren wäre. 



Nun zur eigenen Situation.
Zunächst war ich nach der PK-Diagnose ein Unwissender. Ich musste mich orientieren. Dies war erst nach einer gewissen Schockphase möglich. Hätte ich vor fünf Jahren nicht so eine intensive Erfahrung mit meiner eigenen angeknacksten Psyche gemacht, ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich ähnlich intensiv mit dem Thema meiner Erkrankung beschäftigt hätte, denn damals hätte ich die psychische Komponente bestimmt nur in mich "rein gefressen". Es hätte durchaus sein können, dass ich die (Schwere der) Erkrankung verheimlicht hätte, schon um andere (Familie etc.) nicht zu schockieren. Ich glaube, dass ich in gewisser Weise da wie mein Vater gewesen wäre (an Prostatakrebs verstorben), der nicht über die vorhandenen sexuellen Probleme (nach OP und Hodenentfernung) geredet hat und zugegeben hat, welche psychischen Probleme die anderen Nebenwirkungen ihm bereiten. 
Mir hat also meine bereits gemachte Erfahrung geholfen. Wie ist es bei anderen?

Die Informationsbeschaffung und deren intellektuelle Verarbeitung hat meine ganze Kraft erfordert. Trotz meiner auf der beruflichen Basis erworbenen Fähigkeiten, Informationen schnell analysieren zu können und auch mit anderen Personen dies Diskutieren zu können, trotz meiner bereits psychischen Erfahrungen, habe ich mehr als zwei Monate gebraucht, um meine Situation anderen hier im Forum zugänglich zu machen (gut vier Monate nach meiner Diagnose), das heißt insbesondere zuzugeben, dass ich mich in einer Situation befinde, in der ich nach Hilfen suche.
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass es erhebliche Überwindung kostet, sich selbst und seine Situation darzustellen, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass man zum Ignoranten wird.

Da ich noch voll berufstätig bin, wie bei "jüngeren" Betroffenen zu erwarten, bleibt nur wenig Zeit übrig, sich wirklich eingehender mit der ganzen Sache zu beschäftigen. Der vorher irgendwie ausgefüllte Alltag hat, sofern man sich damit überhaupt beschäftigen will, jetzt ein sehr großes "Gebiet" hinzubekommen. Plötzlich müssen Prioritäten gesetzt werden, damit nicht der Alltag (Familie, Beruf) zu kurz kommt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass andere sich angesichts dieser Aussichten überfordert fühlen und den "Krankenteil" lieber ignorieren möchten.

Im Januar habe ich mich nach einer SHG erkundigt (Münster), Ende Januar deren monatliches Treffen besucht.
Anwesend waren: nur Männer (ich schätze ca. 35), die meisten deutlich älter als ich (nur zwei andere "Neulinge" waren noch knapp jünger als ich). Das nur männliche Wesen anwesend waren ist insofern bedeutend für mich, da ich eigentlich die Absicht hatte, meine Frau öfters dort mit hinzunehmen (die Krankheit betrifft schließlich uns beide). Meine Frau hat aber gerade in einer rein männlichen Umgebung durch sehr schlechte Vorerfahrungen erhebliche Hemmungen und würde sich in einer rein männlichen Gruppe nicht wohl fühlen. 
Frage: ist die Situation in anderen SHG's änhlich??? 
Des Weiteren fiel mir auf, dass sich niemand der sonst Anwesenden um mich kümmerte (die SHG-Leitung war mit der technischen Vorbereitung eines Vortrages = Jahresrückblick beschäftigt, ich war allerdings auch schon sehr früh dort), auch nicht um die beiden anderen "Neulinge". Erst gut zwanzig Minuten später wurde ich quasi offiziell begrüßt. Die in der Vorbereitungszeit des Vortrages leisen Unterhaltungen beschränkten sich im Grunde auf Personen, die sich untereinander bereits besser kannten.
Ansonsten war es ein guter Abend, der nach dem Vortrag übliche Redekreis, in der jeder etwas (Neues) zu seiner Person berichtete, fand ich sehr gut. Für mich inhaltlich weniger erfreulich: es war niemand mit einer ähnlich (schweren?) Diagnose anwesend (kein einziger Palliativfall), so dass sich mein eigentliches Ziel, spezielle persönliche Erfahrungen im Hinblick auf meine Krankheitssituation mitgeteilt zu bekommen, in Luft auflöste. Aber dafür kann ich natürlich die Anwesenden nicht verantwortlich machen, im Gegenteil, es ist natürlich erfreulich (wenn man beim Thema PK überhaupt diese Floskel gebrauchen kann), dass die anderen wesentlich bessere Prognosen für ihre Krankheit besitzen. Allerdings bleibt, dass die SHG Münster in Bezug auf meinen Fall nur sehr wenig eigene Erfahrung einbringen kann. Dies ähnelt etwas der Situation im Forum. Auch da hielten sich die Beiträge zu meiner Anfrage (siehe hier) eher in Grenzen.


Trotzdem habe ich mich entschlossen, der SHG beizutreten. Wenn meine Wohnungssituation da auch einen erheblichen Mehraufwand bedeutet, da ich dann jedes mal von meiner Frau angeholt werden muss (35 km - BUsse fahren dann zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr in meinen Wohnort), verspreche ich mir von den geplanten Vorträgen und von den "neuen" Kontakten doch irgendwelche "Strategien", mit der Erkrankung umzugehen - jetzt zwar weniger in der physischen Therapie, dafür dann eben auf psychischer Ebene.
Dass ich dies in den vergangenen Monaten noch nicht realisiert habe, liegt ausschließlich an mir (zwischenzeitliche Depression, andere Termine). Am nächsten Treffen am 27.5. werde ich auf jeden Fall teilnehmen. Im Moment kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich auch ein aktives Mitglied werde, meine eingeschränkte Flexibilität setzt da technische Grenzen. Darüber hinaus möchte ich dies auch von der erst näher Kennen zu lernenden "Chemie" abhängig machen (eingehende Erfahrung aus zurückliegender Vereinsarbeit). 

Auf keinen Fall werde ich, wenn ich "aktiv" werden sollte, nicht den Fehler machen, persönliche Erwartungen mit dem Erfolg oder Misserfolg im Erreichen anderer Betroffenen zu verknüpfen. Natürlich ist es persönlich "befriedigend", wenn die eigenen Intentionen etwas bewirken, natürlich ist es "frustrierend", wenn man ignoriert wird. 
Meine Erfahrung im ideellen Engagement hat mir gezeigt, dass die "Frustkomponente" aus obig angeführtem gewissermaßen vorprogrammiert ist.

Dies bedeutet, dass man seine persönliche "Befriedigung" eher aus der Art, wie man seine Arbeit einbringt, ziehen sollte. 

Insofern halte ich das, Frank, was Du an "Anregungen" für die Zukunft hast, nämlich Betroffene mit der SHG dort abzuholen, wo sie in der Regel als erstes mit der Krankheit konfrontiert werden, als eine herausragende Idee (Urologe, Uroonkologie, Prostatakrebszentren). Dazu gehört dann aber auch, wie Du schon erläutert hast, dass sich aktive SHG-ler für gewisse Bereiche themenbezogen spezialisieren (betrifft ja alle SHG-Gruppen), betrifft dann aber auch den psychischen Bereich im besonderen Maße (dort zeigt sich an Hand der Forumsdiskussion ja doch ein besonderer Handlungsbedarf). Diesbezüglich könnte ich für mich auch ein Engagement sehen.
Noch bedeutender wird es aber sein, die betroffenen Ärzte davon zu überzeugen, dass man mit diesem Engagement nicht in ihr "Handwerk eingreifen will, sondern eine Betreuungslücke decken möchte, die in dieser Form einmalig wäre (Gründe hast Du ja schon ausreichend beschrieben, ob alle SHG's den Anforderungen bereits genügen kann ich nicht beurteilen, wäre vielleicht auch nicht ganz so tragisch, wenn man auf einen wachsenden Prozess verweist). Aus meiner Einschätzung wird das bei einigen Ärzten (vermutlich bereits ältere) eine sehr intensive intellektuelle Bearbeitung erfordern, da bei ihnen die Überzeugung von der eigenen Kompetenz sehr stark ausgeprägt ist (und der Hinweis auf eine Zweitmeinung oder der Hinweis auf alternative Möglichkeiten eher ausbleibt).

Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass auf diese Weise vielleicht ein 10tel der Neuerkrankten angesprochen würden, dass sie bereit wären, ihre Diagnose, Therapie, Krankheitsverlauf der Datenbank von Pierrot anzuvertrauen, ergäben sich automatisch in kürzester Zeit glänzende Aussichten, dieses Datenmaterial in "allgemeinere" Erfahrungswerte auszuwerten, und sie so für Therapieentscheidungen nutzen zu können.
Wie häufig kommt es zurzeit im Forum doch vor, dass "Neubetroffene" ihre Anfrage stellen, ohne dass sie Kenntnis von ihren wichtigen Werten haben und erst nachgefragt werden muss. Viele von ihnen werden nicht automatisch von ihrem Arzt mit diesen Werten versehen. Auch da würde sich etwas ändern!?!

Frank, ich kann nur für Dich (damit auch für uns und alle Neubetroffenen) hoffen, dass sich Deine Ideen realisieren lassen. Für mich hätte ich auf jeden Fall eine solche Informationsansprache in der Klinik und beim niedergelassenen Urologen gewünscht. Ich selbst war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht in der Lage, danach zu fragen.

Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Pinguin

*Engagement in einer SHG*

Lieber Frank, so locker vom Hocker moechte ich zu den von Dir angestossenen Themen keine Denkanstoesse von der Leine lassen. Mein heutiger Tag fuehrte mich in Zagreb, wo ich vor 59 Jahren, als man es auch noch Agram nannte, auf dem Weg nach Istanbul einen Stop einlegte, auch auf den historischen Friedhof. Ich hatte da als reisender Solist auf dem Weg durch die schier endlosen Wege Zeit und Musse, ueber Vieles nachzudenken; nicht zuletzt auch ueber unseren Prostatakrebs, mit dem ich mich ja nun auch schon fast 10 Jahre lang beschaeftigt habe. Seit 2001 halte ich uebrigens der SHG-Prostatakrebs-Rhein-Neckar die Treue. Mir ist es trotz gelegentlicher Meinungsunterschiede zum Beispiel zur DNA-Zytometrie trotzdem gelungen, in dieser SHG so etwas wie eine Heimat zu finden, soll heissen man wird akzeptiert und darf hier und da bei den monatlichen Treffs auch mal einen Thementisch betreuen, egal ob es nun um Hormonblockade oder Radiatio geht. Zu diesem Procedere und auch zu etlichen erfreulichen Beitraegen in der Disziplin aktiver Mithilfe melde ich mich nach Rueckkehr. 
Was mag im Hirn eines jungen Mannes herumschwirren, der sich heute im Stadtzentrum mit einem T-Shirt praesentierte, auf dem stand "Find it - use it - forget it"? So leicht hat man es uns nicht gemacht!

Zitat Bernet - leider fehlen hier die eckigen Klammern - :

*"Männer, die gar nicht erst zur Vorsorge gehen, oder keinen PSA-Test machen lassen, oder nach einem bedenklichen PSA-Wert keiner Biopsie zustimmen wollen Haben Schiss Wie Spertel richtig formulierte"*.

Lieber Frank, lieber Rainer, natuerlich gibt es solche armen Teufel, man sollte sie aber nicht verteufeln oder sogar laecherlich machen wollen. Mir hat einer von diesen Forumsbenutzern per PN gebeichtet, wie sein Zustand mit diesen Angstgefuehlen ihn seelisch belastet, weil er weiss, dass er als Feigling gilt. Da hilft manchmal auch kein Appell an die sogenannte Maennlichkeit. Da sind diese Maenner auch nicht erpicht drauf. Ich bitte um wohlwollenden Respekt auch vor solchen menschlichen Schwaechen.

*"Das, wobei unsere Berechnungen versagen, nennen wir* *Zufall"*
(Albert Einstein)

P.S.:* "Wer zugibt, dass er feige ist, hat Mut"
*         (Fernandel)

----------


## Anonymous3

Kollegen,
hier nochmal eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema "Ingenieure". Gefunden in US-TOO. Auch dort ging es mal wieder um RT, speziell um Protonen. Im _FL Proton Center in Jacksonville FL_ trf man sich regelmässig um sich kennen zu lernen:

_One other unexpected thing that reinforced my confidence in the decision I made is this:_
_This happened after I was going through treatment. We have Wednesday lunches on the second floor of the proton center. Alumni speak first. The ones that are back for checkups. Then the ones that are Graduating soon, then the nubies. The person running the meeting asked if there were any engineers or scientists in the room. Almost half the people raised their hands. I remember that there was a physicist from France starting treatment. That impressed me._

_http://www.inspire.com/groups/us-too...py-vs-surgery/_

Bezeichnend...
Andi

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich bin für vermutlich 3 Wochen in der Staufenburg Klinik in 77770 Durbach.
Ich habe mich für eine normale Rehabilitation (Heilverfahren) entschieden, da ich die AHB gleich im Anschluss an meine RPE (in 05/09) nicht antreten wollte.
Ich werde auch von hier für alle Interessierten wieder regelmäßig berichten.
Das Haus hat mehrere Fachabteilungen.
Es werden sowohl AHB wie auch HV für den Fachbereich Urologie angeboten.
Aufnahmetag ohne Besonderheiten. 
Ruhiges Zimmer Richtung Norden (weniger Hitze).
Hauptmahlzeit wird an den Platz serviert, morgens und abends Buffet.
Personal an Rezeption und Verwaltung sehr freundlich.
Erstes kurzes Gespräch mit meinem betreuenden Arzt ergab, dass er selbst an Prostatakrebs erkrankt ist, RPE, RT mit Hormonbehandlung, jetzt Hoffen.
Er ist Facharzt für Physik. und Rehab. Medizin.
Meine ersten Fachfragen zur Erkrankung haben ihn bereits die Augenbrauen hochziehen lassen.
Morgen werde ich ihn zum Thema PSA befragen.
Die Anwendungen für mich durfte ich im Prinzip selber bestimmen.
Internetzugang auf dem Zimmer ist mit DSL 6000 gegen Gebühr möglich.
Hallenschwimmbad und Saunabereich sind ausreichend.

War jemand schon mal in dieser Klinik, oder in Durbach?
Kann ich Tips, Hinweise, Empfehlungen bekommen?

Grüße zur Zeit also aus dem Nord-Schwarzwald.

----------


## HorstK

> Ich habe mich für eine normale Rehabilitation (Heilverfahren) entschieden, da ich die AHB gleich im Anschluss an meine RPE (in 05/09) nicht antreten wollte.


Hallo Frank,

eine AHB in 05/09 war doch - soweit ich mich erinnere - auch nicht erforderlich.

Was sagt (oder würde) Dein Operateur wohl dazu sagen?

Welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein um eine Reha (Sanatoriums-Kur) bewilligt zu
bekommen?

Gute Erholung bzw.Genesung!

Gruß 
Horst

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Bernet,
entschuldige meine Frage. Kannst Du mal verraten, was Du Dir bei Deinen Werten von der derzeitigen Reha erhoffst? Wie bist Du eigentlich zu der Reha gekommen, da Du ja die AHB abgelegt hattest? Was muß da  in Deinem ärztlichen Befundbericht stehen?
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.
Viel Erfolg trotzdem bei der Reha.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## BurgerH

> War jemand schon mal in dieser Klinik, oder in Durbach?
> Kann ich Tips, Hinweise, Empfehlungen bekommen?


Hallo Frank,

meine Tipps sind nicht medizinischer Natur:

Die Weine in Durbach sind hervorragend. Die Winzergenossenschaft ist gut, aber auch eine Reihe anderer Winzer wie die Laibles oder Männles.

Mein Lieblingslokal ist der Rebstock: http://www.rebstock-durbach.de/start.html

Spass macht auch ein Sprung über die Grenze nach Frankreich. In 20 Minuten bist Du in Kehl, dort kannswt Du das Auto am Bahnhof abstellen und mit dem Bus in die Innenstadt nach Strasbourg fahren. Mein dortiges Lieblingslokal ist der L'Ancienne Douane. Bei gutem Wetter sitzt man auf einem Holzbalkon direkt über der ILL und kann sich Coucroutes-Platten in jeder Größenordnung bestellen. Zugegeben: eine nicht ganz Prostata gerechte Ernährung!:  http://www.anciennedouane.fr/

Falls Du Kunstliebhaber bist, das Museum für moderne Kunst in Strasbourg hat eine wunderschöne Sammlung der modernen Klassik: http://www.musees-strasbourg.org/ind...?page=mamcs-de

Ein Ausflug nach Colmar lohnt sich auch. Einmal wegen der Kultur (Isenheimer Altar), wegen der Genüsse und der Romantik. Eine Fahrt mit dem Boot durch "Petite Venice" ist zauberhaft und romantisch.

Eine gute Erhohlung in Durbach und quäl mir die Ärzte nicht so mit Deinen Fragen. Das meiste weißt Du doch schon!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> eine AHB in 05/09 war doch - soweit ich mich erinnere - auch nicht erforderlich.
> 
> Was sagt (oder würde) Dein Operateur wohl dazu sagen?
> 
> Welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein um eine Reha (Sanatoriums-Kur) bewilligt zu
> bekommen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Horst,

aus meiner Sicht war die AHB für mich nicht erforderlich.
Du wirst doch dem Operateur nicht petzen?

Bei der medizinischen onkologischen Rehabilitation (was soll der Witz mit der Sanatoriums-Kur?) gibt es je nach Kostenträger unterschiedliche Verfahren.
Bei mir ist der Kostenträger die DRV BW:
Fristen und Zeiträume:
Unabhängig von der AHB ist eine erste onkologische Rehabilitation bis zum Ablauf des 1. Behandlungsjahres möglich.
Eine zweite onkologische Rehabilitation ist ggf. spätestens bis zum Ablauf des 2. Behandlungsjahres möglich, wenn es eine entsprechende medizinische Notwendigkeit gibt.

Wir haben immer noch 34 Grad, ich gehe jetzt erst mal schwimmen. Melde mich später nochmal.

Es ist also einiges möglich, wenn der Urologe die Notwendigkeit attestiert.

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Bernet,
> entschuldige meine Frage. Kannst Du mal verraten, was Du Dir bei Deinen Werten von der derzeitigen Reha erhoffst? Wie bist Du eigentlich zu der Reha gekommen, da Du ja die AHB abgelegt hattest? Was muß da in Deinem ärztlichen Befundbericht stehen?
> Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.
> Viel Erfolg trotzdem bei der Reha.
> Gruß
> Hajoke


Hallo Hajoke,
du musst dich für nichts entschuldigen.
Ich erhoffe mir
- Verbesserung des allgemeinen Kräftezustandes und der körperlichen Belastbarkeit
- Erlernen von Möglichkeiten einer besseren Stressbewältigung und von Entspannungsverfahren
- Auseinandersetzung mit der Tumorerkrankung
- Motivation zur Tumornachsorge
- Reduzierung einiger Kilos auf mein Ausgangsgewicht vor der OP
- Ich muss Fragen zum Thema PSA im Auftrag von Helmut (i) den dortigen Ärzten stellen (Spässle!)

Ich habe in diesem *Beitrag* im ersten und zweiten Absatz geschildert, wo mich der Schuh noch drückt.

Ich hatte die AHB damals abgelehnt, weil ich mich für einen "Frisch-Operierten" sehr gut gefühlt hatte, und sich sofortige Kontinenz eingestellt hatte.
Ich bin mit meiner Frau in Urlaub gefahren, die hatte es auch verdient.
Ich hätte damals auch verschiedene Dinge in der AHB nicht machen dürfen: Schwimmen, saunieren, Anwendungen im Wasser, Joggen, Radfahren... Das kann ich aber jetzt.

Mein Kostenträger ist die DRV BW. Wie die Reha begründet wird, bzw. was bewilligt werden kann, habe ich im Beitrag zuvor an HorstK geschrieben.

Grüße zur Zeit aus dem Schwarzwald.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Hansjörg,

danke für die netten Tips.



> Die Weine in Durbach sind hervorragend. Die Winzergenossenschaft ist gut, aber auch eine Reihe anderer Winzer wie die Laibles oder Männles


Das war für mich die Begründung nach Durbach zu gehen! Hatte mir schon mal einige Tropfen zuschicken lassen.



> Mein dortiges Lieblingslokal ist der L'Ancienne Douane. Bei gutem Wetter sitzt man auf einem Holzbalkon direkt über der ILL und kann sich Coucroutes-Platten in jeder Größenordnung bestellen.


Habe ich gleich angeschaut, mit einem Elsässer Riesling geht der Sauerkraut dann zwei mal so gut.

Ob die Ärzte gequält werden, haben sie selber in der Hand.
Die erste Fragerunde heute war nicht erbauend.

Grüße aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Gut geschlafen, Matratze ist in Ordnung. Wecken 06:00 Uhr.

06:30 Urinprobe abgeben. Den Becher hatte ich mir glücklicherweise schon gestern Abend mit auf das Zimmer genommen - heute stehen natürlich 50 Männer vor der Labortoilette und möchten einen Becher befüllen...

Blutentnahme auf nüchternen Magen. Super gemacht - nichts gespürt.

08:15 Frühstück (ist möglich von 07:00 - 09:00), ein tolles Buffet, wie im guten Hotel.

Ultraschalldiagnostik

Vor der Tür zum US sitzt mit mir ein Mann und wartet. Auf meine Nachfrage was - wann - wo: 73 Jahre, Pirmasens, GS 3+3, PSA 4,8, RPE auf Empfehlung des Urologen nach Saarbrücken, weil dort ein guter Neuer angefangen hat. ""Nicht nach Homburg/Saar - da weiß man nie, ob du vom Anfänger operiert wirst." Der Mann ist 2 Wochen nach der Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus völlig inkontinent. Beim Aufstehen geht ihm mehr ab, als die Vorlage aufnehmen kann. Aber er ist trotzdem zufrieden: "Die haben das ganz gut gemact, ich lebe ja noch."

Joggen oder Walken in beschatteten Waldwegen
Sonder-Termin auf meinen Wunsch bei meinem Onkologe, Änderung der Anwendungen
Ruhe-EKG
Mittagessen 12:30 - 13:30 - Melone, Fisch (am Mttwoch?), Kartoffeln, Blattsalat, Mandelzuckerkuchen
Vortrag vom Ltd. Arzt der Urologie
Wiegen, Blutdruck
30 Minuten im Park auf eine Liege im Schatten
Autogenes Training - als die Dame erklärte, wie wir die Gesichtspartien entspannen sollten, waren außer mir schon zwei weitere Männer eingeschlafen (35 Grad im Gruppenraum, kein Wind!)

Abends wieder freies Schwimmen (Außer mir nur ein Blasenkrebs im Wasser!!)

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 07:00 Uhr.
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Frühstück
Terraintraining - Joggen/Walking im Wald
Vortrag "Krankheitsbewältigung bei Krebs"
Mittagessen 12:30 - Badisches Schäufele
Tischbelegung ändert sich: Ab heute 3x AHB nach RPE, 2x Nierenkarzinom (davon einer 3mal wöchentlich an die Blutwäsche) und meine Wenigkeit (16 Monate nach RPE)
Einzelkrankengymnastik - Kontinenztraining: wird nach 5 Minuten geändert in Muskel-Sequenz-Training
Heiße Rolle / Massage
Vortrag "Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bei Krebs"
Abendessen 17:30 - 18:30
19:00 Gruppen-Abfahrt zur Weinprobe und Kellerbesichtigung Burg Hohenstaufen. Tolle Weitsicht, Sonnenuntergang, romantisch...
Rückkehr 22:00 Uhr

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 07:00 Uhr.
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Frühstück
CO2-Bad
Vortrag "Impotenz: Ursache/Behandlung" Ein köstlicher Vortrag von einem der Fachärzte für Urologie. Nüchtern auf den medizinischen Aspekt begrenzt. Nach 10 Minuten konnte sich auch der letzte Mann im Saal vor Lachen nicht mehr halten. So ernst und deprimierend das Thema für nahezu jeden Mann in der Reha auch ist, hat der Vortragende jeden in seinen Bann gezogen. Es wurden nach einer Scham-Phase reichlich Fragen gestellt. 2 Frauen (mit rotem Kopf) hatten ihre Männer begleitet. Anwendungsbeispiele, Demonstrationen für Vakuum-Pumpe, SKAT und MUSE wurden mit reichlich Gestik und Mimk vorgetragen. Ein Film rundete die Anwendung-Prozeduren ab.
Muskel-Sequenz-Training
Mittagessen - Fisch
Autogenes Training bis 14:45 Uhr
Abends trägt ein ehemaliger Theater-Spieler draußen vor der Cafeteria Gedichte und Prosa von Wilhelm Busch vor. 90 Minuten frei erzählt - ein Augen- und Ohrenschmaus.

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 08:00 Uhr
Frühstück bis 09:00 Uhr
Luftperlbad
Freizeit
Meine Frau besucht mich
Ich melde mich bis Sonntag Abend ab, und weg sind wir auf Erkundungstouren im Schwarzwald.

----------


## BERNET

Ich übernachte auswärts, bin in der Klinik abgemeldet.
Rückkehr in die Klinik um 17:30 zum Abendbrot.
Volkstümlicher Liederabend von enem Gesangsduo vor der Cafeteria - wer es hören möchte.

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 07:00 Uhr.
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Frühstück
Terraintraining - Joggen/Walking im Wald
Mittagessen: Melone, Putenschnitzel, Nudeln, Salat
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Hüfte, Leiste, Bauchraum, Zwerchfell
Vortrag Prostatakrebs I - die Therapie und der Befund
Vor dem Haus ist ein Bauernmarkt aufgebaut, plus Leierkasten
Abendessen
Abends gehe ich Schwimmen und in die Sauna (wir hatten wieder 31 Grad)

Ein Zwischenfazit zu den Vorträgen :
Es ist kaum zu glauben, was die weit überwiegend operierten PCa-Patienten für einen Wissensstand haben: So gut wie nichts. Der heutige Vortragende musste den Männern erklären was p(pathologisch) bedeutet, warum es einen TNM-Status gibt, Dass das PSA beim bestrahlten Patienten nicht auf Null fällt, dass die GS-Summe mit zunehmender Zahl mehr Aggressivität aussagt...
Kaum einer hatte bisher seinen eigenen OP-Bericht oder pathologischen Befund in der Hand.
In der Regel hat jeder nur einen Brief vom Krankenhaus/Urologen - der Entlassungsbericht.
Den kann aber fast niemand deuten - und der Urologe daheim wurde auch nicht gefragt. "Ja Herr X, alles normal verlaufen. Sie werden halt noch nachbestrahlt - das kann passieren..." Worauf der Patient dann vor Überraschung ganz große Augen macht.

Bei dem heutigen Vortrag hat mich der Vortragende mit meinen speziellen Nachfragen vertröstet. "Das machen wir dann nächsten Montag im Teil II - Heilung"

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Frank,
wie bist Du denn auf die Idee gekommen noch nach einem Jahr eine REHA zu machen ?? Bringt's was (irgendwas bringts immer!). 
Ich habe ja vor einem Jahr Aulendorf ''genossen'' und jetzt wollte ich nochmal in den Schwarzwald, das haben ''die'' abgelehnt.
Wahrscheinlich haben ''sie'' den jungen PRÄ ,der ja auch ein paar Praxis-Stunden hat, gefragt wegen INKO, aber der hat schon zu mir gesagt: 
''das brauchen Sie nicht'' (REHA). Na ja, dann bin ich halt ersatzweise in die Schweiz zum Bergwandern gefahren. ER hat ja Recht !
Lass es Dir trotzdem gut gehen! Ein bisserl neidig bin ich schon!
Gruss Sigi

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Frank, 
zunächst möchte ich mich für Deine Antwort bedanken.
Wenn ich Deine Tagesschilderungen aus der Reha betrachte, so gleichen diese meiner AHB von vor einem Jahr.
Wenn ich ehrlich sein will, dann ist das Dargebotene für Dich neu, aber aus meiner Sicht sehe ich keine unbedingte medizinisch onkologische Notwendigkeit. Auch meine Deutsche Rentenversicherung (Bund) hätte mir bei einer entsprechenden fadenscheinigenden Begründung 1 Jahr nach der AHB eine Reha spendiert. Da mir aus der AHB die Anwendungen bekannt waren und mich lediglich das erlernte und zuhause  auf CD-abspielbare Harnkontinenztraining interessiert hätte, habe ich darauf freiwillig verzichtet.Es wäre für mich verlorene Zeit gewesen.
Ich wünsche Dir für den Rest der Reha noch viele interessante Erlebnisse und viel Erfolg.
Gruß Hajoke

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Hajoke,

wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb: wenn jemand die Reha in Anspruch nimmt, o.k. Wer sie nicht in Anspruch nimmt, auch o.k.
Heute war Zimmervisite mit der Oberärztin. Ca. 20 % der Gäste sind zum 2. oder 3. Mal (innerhalb von 24 Monaten nach der Therapie (fast immer RPE) hier im Haus.
Alle diese Patienten sind i.d.R. 
- noch immer nicht kontinent
- bekommen ihr Sexualleben nicht in den Griff, da vermutlich auf Dauer keine natürliche Erektion mehr möglich
- haben psychische Rückfälle, weil sich ein biochemisches Rezidiv anmeldet
- ...
Hier werden ja auch Gesprächskreise angeboten. Einzeltherapien, wenn gewünscht.
Ein Abschalten von daheim, von Familie, Beruf, Umfeld - Austausch mit Gleichbetroffenen - sind die Bedürfnisse.
Keine fadenscheinigen Begründungen.
Dass es im Einzelfall natürlich immer wieder Grüppchen gibt, die das ganze hier als Urlaub ansehen, wird man nicht vermeiden können.
Wer als erstes nach der nächsten Kneipe fragt, und dort am gleichen Abend schon sitzt, macht sich im Laufe der ersten Woche die größten Gedanken, warum er denn hier sogar noch Gewicht zunimmt?

Es ist halt wie überall.

Grüße aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 06:30 Uhr.
Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik im Hallenbad
Visite mit der Oberärztin auf dem Zimmer
Terraintraining - Joggen/Walking im Wald
Mittagessen: Maultaschen-Suppe, Schweineschnitzel natur, Spätzle, gedünstetes Gemüse
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Gleichgewicht, Kräftigung der Feinmuskulatur
Autogenes Training
Abendessen
Vortrag von der Touristen-Information über Durbach
Abends gehe ich in die Sauna (wir hatten wieder 32 Grad)

Ein Zwischenfazit zur Kontinenzrate :
Nach einem Vortrag wurde mir bewußt, wie der Kontinenzstatus der Männer hier ist:
Auf die Frage des Urologen, "wer ist denn so glücklich, und jetzt schon komplett trocken?"
Es zeigte niemand auf, auch ich wollte jetzt kein großes Staunen provozieren.
Selbst die 2 (soweit ich mitbekommen habe) bestrahlten Patienten zeigten nicht auf.
Die Bandbreite ging von 1 Vorlage pro Tag - wenn man sich nicht außergewöhnlich bewegen muss - bis zu einer Vorlage stündlich (tagsüber)!

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 06:30 Uhr.
Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Vortrag: Gesundheitstraining nach Krebstherapie, Teil I
Terraintraining - Joggen/Walking im Weinberg bei 30 Grad im Schatten! Anschiss für die PTin
Vortrag: Soziale Fragen bei Tumorerkrankung
Massage mit heißer Rolle
Mittagessen: Maultaschen-Suppe, Schweineschnitzel natur, Spätzle, gedünstetes Gemüse
Nachmittags Wanderung zum Weingut Andreas Männle mit Verkostung (3 Stunden)
Abendessen
Privates Technik-Training für meinen Kampfsport Tae-Kwon-Do
(Die Gymnastikhallen sind regelmäßig leer)
Noch kurz ins Schwimmbad (wir hatten wieder 35 Grad)

Fazit soziale Fragen:
Für Arbeitnehmer sind einige Punkte interessant, wenn man einen Schwerbehindertenausweis beantragt:
z. B. eine Woche mehr Jahresurlaub
Maximal 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit pro Tag

Zur Zeit Grüße aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 06:30 Uhr.
Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Koordiniertes Muskelsequenz-Training im Kraftraum
Vortrag: Stressmanagement
Luftperlbad
Mittagessen - Suppe, Bratwurst, Kartoffelpürree, Gemüse, Pflaumen
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Gleichgewicht, Kräftigung der Feinmuskulatur
Autogenes Training
Vortrag: Wie entsteht Krebs
Abendessen
Privates Technik-Training für meinen Kampfsport Tae-Kwon-Do
(Die Gymnastikhallen sind regelmäßig leer)
Noch kurz ins Schwimmbad (heute viel Regen, max. 22Grad)

Fazit Patienten:
Bei den PCa-Patienten sind ca. 95% mit RPE therapiert worden, davon ist die weit überwiegende Mehrheit zur AHB hier.
Auch an unseren Esstisch sind Di. und Do. jeweils ein neuer Patient platziert worden. Beide AHB nach RPE.
Aktuell an unserem Tisch jetzt 3x Stuttgarter Raum, 1x Heilbronn, 1x Offenburg, 1x Rosenheim.
Zur Zeit Grüße aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Wecken 06:30 Uhr.
Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Kontrolluntersuchung beim betreuenden Arzt
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Gleichgewicht, Kräftigung der Feinmuskulatur
Terraintraining Joggen/Walken
Mittagessen - Suppe, Lachsfilet, Salzkartoffeln, Blattsalat, Kuchen
Autogenes Training, Abschlusssitzung
Abendessen
Privates Technik-Training für meinen Kampfsport Tae-Kwon-Do
(Die Gymnastikhallen sind regelmäßig leer)
Noch kurz ins Schwimmbad (heute viel Regen, max. 19Grad)

Zur Zeit Grüße aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Wecken: 07.00 Uhr
CO2-Bad
Frühstück
2 Sauna-Gänge
Schwimmbad
Mittagessen - große Salatplatte, Crepes mit Vanillesauce
Nachmittags 3 Stunden Wanderung mit Wanderführer, ein Viertele Clevner halbtrocken!
Abendessen
Ausspannen, wieder einmal viele Gespräche mit anderen Patienten geführt.

Lerne einen Diabetiker kennen, der zum 7. Mal in Folge (3-Jahres-Rhytmus) in Durbach ist.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

Wecken: 08.00 Uhr,
 
ausgiebiges Frühstück,
 
8 Km Wald- und Rebenlauf, frische Heidelbeeren beim Bauern eingekauft (500gr = 3, -),
 
Mittagessen - Suppe - Putenrolle - Vanilleeis mit Blaubeeren,
 
Nachmittags 2 Stunden in der Sonne auf der Liegewiese,
 
Notizen der Woche über den Aufenthalt in mein Manuskript getippt,
 
Gespräche mit anderen Patienten,
 
Abendessen,
 
Privates Technik-Training für meinen Kampfsport Tae-Kwon-Do,
 
 
 
Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach

----------


## berndr

Hallo Frank,

die Tagesberichte von Deinem Aufenthalt in der Staufenburg-Klinik in Durbach lese ich täglich mit großem Interesse. Ich fühle mich gerade selbst anwesend da ich die Klinik und das Personal  in- und auswendig kenne. Zwischen 2002 und 2006 war ich selbst 5 mal dort. Wurde 2006 vom Geschäftsführer der Klinik und vom Bürgermeister von Durbach für den 5. Aufenthalt geehrt. 
Hatte damals dem Bürgermeister erklärt, dass es hier in Durbach und auch in der Klinik sehr schön ist, es mir aber viel lieber gewesen wäre, wenn ich Durbach nie kennengelernt hätte.
Deinen Beitrag Nr. 298 mit der Bitte um Hinweise von "Durbach-Kennern" habe ich leider erst jetzt gelesen. Sonst hätte ich mich sicherlich gemeldet.  
Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Aufenthalt in Durbach und sende einen Gruß.

Bernd

(Bin in der SHG Pforzheim und war auch schon bei Euch in Stuttgart - (Vortrag Dr-F.E.) - kenne Hr.Studer u. H.Stumpf)

----------


## BERNET

06.00 Uhr: Wecken
06.30: 2. Blutabnahme-Kontrolluntersuchung im Labor
07:00: Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Muskelsequenz-Training
Terraintraining Walking/Joggen im Wald/Weinberg - ist mir ab jetzt zu wenig, laufe Extrarunde
Blutabnahme im Labor - Routine-Untersuchung auf Blutzucker
Mittagessen
Blutabnahme im Labor - 2. Probe für die Routine-Untersuchung auf Blutzucker
Vortrag: Prostatakrebs Teil II - Heilung. Auf zahlreiche spezielle Nachfragen zum PSA, Metastasen, Rezidiv, Hormonbehandlung, DNA-Zytometrie... habe ich leider nur bruchstückhafte Antworten bekommen. Dafür bräuchte man 1 weitere Stunde. Am besten in der Sprechstunde. Aber der Vortragende hat leider keine Zeit mehr, da er demnächst in Urlaub geht.
Stressmanagement-Referat bis 17.45 Uhr
Abendessen
Abends in der Cafeteria ein Leckerbissen: Ferenc Geiger präsentiert mit seinen 3 Saxophonen und einer Klarinette ein Feuerwerk schönster Sax-Hits.
Da dürfen auch 2 Durbacher Spätburgunder Viertele "neigleert" werden.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

06.30 Uhr: Wecken
07:00: Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik im Wasser
Muskelsequenz-Training
Stressmanagement
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Feinstruktur und Gleichgewicht
Mittagessen - Suppe, Gyros, Nudeln, Pudding mit frischen Füchten
Luftperlbad
Waldlauf, zusätzlich über den Trimm-Dich-Pfad - zusammen mit zwei nicht frisch operierten Patienten: 5,5 Km, die Hälfte bergauf mit bis zu 12% Steigung - da bin ich fast "abgekackt".
Abendessen
Privates TKD-Training im Gymnastikraum
2 Sauna-Gänge

Ich spreche täglich mit zahlreichen Patienten. Bisher hatte sich noch niemand für das BPS-Forum interessiert, obwohl alle es bitter nötig gehabt hätten, mehr zu wissen.
Entweder, man ist völlig desinteressiert ("Jetzt ist es ja sowieso egal") oder man ist absolut überzeugt von dem Arzt, Chefarzt, Professor...und muss jetzt nichts mehr wissen.

Meine beiden heutigen Waldlauf-Partner sind die ersten, die mehr über dieses Forum wissen möchten, und mich um die Web-Adresse baten.
Einer der beiden ist nach RPE als 2. Therapie im Bereich der Prostata-Loge bestrahlt worden.
Der andere ledet seit über 30 Jahren an Diabetis.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Bernet,
mich überrascht etwas an deinen Berichten, dass du von durchschnittlichem deutschem Essen schreibst, mit viel Fleisch, Fett, Zucker. Ist Ernährung bei Krebs dort kein Thema oder ist man der Meinung, dass dies in Therapie und Nachsorge keine Rolle spielt?
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Bernet,
> mich überrascht etwas an deinen Berichten, dass du von durchschnittlichem deutschem Essen schreibst, mit viel Fleisch, Fett, Zucker. Ist Ernährung bei Krebs dort kein Thema oder ist man der Meinung, dass dies in Therapie und Nachsorge keine Rolle spielt?
> Gruß
> Wassermann


Hallo Wassermann,

zu meiner Zeit - das ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her - wurden in der Staufenburg-Klinik drei verschiedene Essen angeboten:

1.) normale Kost
2.) Diätkost
3.) vegetarische Kost, die ich immer gewählt habe, weil sie besonders phantasiereich zubereitet wurde.

In den Vorträgen zur gesunden Ernährung in der Klinik, wurde oft von Teilnehmern die Frage aufgeworfen, warum der Fleischanteil in der Normalkost so hoch sei.
"Die Normalkost ist nach dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der Patienten ausgerichtet, wurde geantwortet!" 

Und das ist eben das "durchschnittliche deutsche Essen mit viel Fleisch!

Wer sich gesund ernähren wollte, hatte in der Staufenburg-Klinik zu meiner Zeit alle Möglichkeiten.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BERNET

06.30 Uhr: Wecken
07:00: Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Muskelsequenz-Training
Stressmanagement
Vortrag: Ernährung und Krebs
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Feinstruktur und Gleichgewicht
Mittagessen: Suppe, Pangasiusfilet, Reis, Gemüse, Pudding
Die angesetzte Wanderung fällt aus, stattdessen bei leichtem Nieselregen mache ich einen
privaten Waldlauf.
Abendessen: "Sommer-Menu" =
3 Gänge werden für alle Patienten gleichzeitig am Tisch serviert. 
Melone mit Schinken - Gefüllter Schweinebraten mit Champignons und Pfifferlingen - Mousse Vanille mit frischen Heidelbeeren und Minze - dazu 1/8 Liter trockenen Riesling aus Durbach und Sprudelwasser.
Bei diesem Essen saßen alle Patienten für über eine Stunde gemeinsam im Saal, da jeder gebeten wurde, pünktlich um 17.30 Uhr mit dem Abendessen zu beginnen.

Anschließend Tanz und Musik mit einem Gitarristen.

Trotzdem noch spät abends mein privates TKD-Training im Gymnastikraum.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach.

----------


## BERNET

Nach 2 Wochen in Durbach glaube ich einen gewissen Überblick zu haben:


*Verpflegung:*


Täglich stehen 3 Essen zur Auswahl, das Tagesessen, ein Diät-Essen, ein vegetarisches Angebot. Der Speiseplan hängt für eine Woche aus. Man wählt das Tagesessen am Vorabend nach Wunsch ab.
Der Speiseplan ist sehr abwechslungsreich, ich habe bisher nicht ein Essen doppelt gehabt. Die Speisen sind nur sehr leicht gewürzt, die Gemüse sind i.d.R. nur gedünstet. Ein Gewürzständer steht aber auf jedem Tisch parat.
Die Portionen sind reichhaltig. Ich persönlich esse allerdings max. die Hälfte der Portion, da ich Gewicht verlieren möchte.
Die Regel ist allerdings das andere Extrem: In meinem Speisesaal (Nr. III - keine Diabetiker) schlagen sich die meisten Patienten den Bauch voll, als wenn es daheim nichts mehr geben würde.
Beim Mittagessen kann man auf Wunsch einen "Nachschlag" bekommen!!
Morgens und abends quellen bei den meisten Patienten die Tabletts mit mehreren Tellern und Schüsseln über - als wenn man nichts hätte, außer viel Essen zu können.
Mein Gegenüber verkündete unlängst, dass er schon 5 Kg zugenommen habe...
Zweimal in der Woche ist das Tagesessen Fisch, Samstags Eintopf.
Morgens uns Abends gibt es ein sehr reichhaltiges Buffet. Morgens immer zusätzlich frische Früchte (Äpfel, Pflaumen, Aprikosen, Kirschen, Kiwi), die man sich auch für den Tagesbedarf mitnehmen kann.

*Anwendungen:*



Ich selbst habe natürlich bestimmte Anwendungen und Vorträge und Gesprächskreise nicht genutzt, die den frisch Operierten (AHB) vorbehalten sind:
KontinenztrainingBeckenbodengymnastikReizstromtherapiePsychologische Gesprächskreise (auch als Einzelgespräche) in Bezug auf die Nebenwirkungen der RPE*Vorträge:*

Ein mannigfaltiges Angebot, dass ein Patient allein in 3 Wochen nicht bewältigen kann.


Manche Themen werden vom Arzt auf den Therapieplan gesetzt, und müssen vom Referent abgezeichnet werden, andere kann (sollte) man zusätzlich besuchen:
GedächtnistrainingNierenzellkrebsHarnblasen- und NierenbeckenkrebsPräsentation einer Selbsthilfegruppe "Männer mit Krebs"Ernährung und KrebsWas ist StressLeben mit einem künstlichen GelenOsteoporoseBildschirmarbeitsplatzKrankheitsbewältigung bei KrebsBehandlungsmöglichkeiten bei KrebsArthroseImpotenzProstatakrebs I + IIRückenschmerzenSoziale Fragen nach TumorerkrankungWie entsteht Krebs?InkontinenzInkontinenz/Hilfsmittelberatung*Freizeitangebote:*

AquarellmalenStofftaschen bemalenSeidenmalenSpeckstein bearbeitenPapierschöpfenTöpfernFilzen mit SchafwolleDia-VorträgeFilmvorführungenWanderungenAusfahrten (Strassburg, Offenburg, Oppenau, Gengenbach, Achern, Oberkirch...Weinlehrproben mit Verköstigung bei den zahreichen Winzern in DurbachLiederabendeAlleinunterhalterGottesdienste...Die Cafeteria im Haus ist regelmäßig bis 18.00 Uhr geöffnet.
In 300m Entfernung gibt es eine Gaststätte, die bis 22.30/23.30 Wein und Bier und eine kleine Karte bereithält, für die, die es eben immer brauchen.
Nach Durbach runter sind es 25 Minuten gemütlicher Fußweg.


Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach

----------


## BERNET

06.30 Uhr: Wecken
07:00: Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Muskelsequenz-Training
Stressmanagement
Mittagessen: Vegetarische Kost - Suppe, Broccoliplätzchen, Pürree, Grüne Bohnen, Pflaumen
Einzelkrankengymnastik für Koordination, Feinstruktur und Gleichgewicht
Massage mit heißer Rolle
Abendessen:
Dia- Vortrag über Straßburg

Privates TKD-Training im Gymnastikraum.
Sauna.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach.

----------


## BERNET

06.30 Uhr: Wecken
07.00 : Abschlusswaage - ich habe 4 Kg Gewicht abtrainiert
07:05: Frühstück
Wirbelsäulengymnastik
Abschlussuntersuchung bei meinem betreuenden Arzt
Muskelsequenz-Training
Terraintraining: schnelles Walken im Wald und Weinberg
Mittagessen: Suppe - Rotbarschfilet, Kartoffeln, Gemüse - Caramelpudding
CO2-Bad
Abendessen:
Danach habe ich mich überreden lassen, einmal das "Alm-Cafe" - die Kneipe nebenan - mit einigenTischnachbarn zu besuchen. Ein paar Bier, verschiedene Flammkuchen - lustiger Abend bis 22.30 Uhr.

Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach.

----------


## BERNET

07.00 Uhr: Wecken
Frühstück
Massage mit heißer Rolle
Liegewiese in die Sonne, heute 26 Grad, strahlend blauer Himmel
Sauna
Schwimmbad
Mittagessen: Wassermelone, Salatteller mit Schinken, Gebäck (Apfeltasche)
Spaziergang ins Dorf
Besuch des öffentlichen Freibads
nochmal 10 Minuten Fußweg zum Hotel "Rebstock"
dort Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und Kaffee genossen, Tisch fürs Abendessen am Sonntag bestellt
Abendessen in der Klinik
Live- Übertragung Liga-Cup Schalke Hamburg angeschaut 
Grüße zur Zeit aus Durbach.

----------


## BERNET

Nur ganz kurz:

Ich berichte weiter.
Nach einem schweren Unfall Anfang August bin ich über zwei Monate außer Gefecht gesetzt gewesen.
Ich lese mich zur Zeit wieder ein.

----------


## BERNET

Vor 5 Jahren (und drei Tagen) lag ich auf dem OP-Tisch.
Tage später hielt ich meinen histologischen Befund und den OP-Bericht in der Hand.
Wir konnten unser Glück nicht fassen.
Mit Tränen in den Augen las ich zusammen mit meiner Frau, dass der Tumor noch nicht die Kapsel beeinträchtigt hatte.
Der Tumor konnte vollständig reseziert werden.
Eine beidseitige Nerv Erhaltung war verantwortbar.
Kontinenz stellte sich nach Katheter Entfernung unmittelbar ein.
Noch heute danke ich meinem Hausarzt für seinen sensiblen Finger mit der großen Erfahrung.
Ich danke dem 2. Urologen für seine Ruhe, Sachlichkeit und dem Verständnis für meine egoistische Vorbereitung auf meine Therapieentscheidung.
Ich danke allen aktiven Schreibern in diesem Forum, die mir viele Ratschläge und Empfehlungen gegeben haben.
Ich bin dem Schicksal dankbar, dass es mich zu einem souveränen Operateur geführt hat.
Ich danke meiner Frau für ihr Einfühlungsvermögen.
Mir geht es heute ausgezeichnet.
Mein Profil und meine Geschichte auf myProstate.eu habe ich aktualisiert.

Ich wünsche allen Ratsuchenden und Betroffenen dass sie für sich die richtige Entscheidung treffen, und Ihnen das Schicksal wohl gesonnen ist.

Ich hoffe, dass mein Beitrag etwas Mut und Hoffnung gibt.

Denn aller meistens lesen wir hier leider nur von Sorgen und Verzweiflung - verständlicher Weise.

Aber viele Schreiber, die hier schon viele Jahre helfen, zeigen oft auf, dass Licht am Ende des Tunnels möglich ist.

Und auch von mir noch einen Dank an das Moderatoren-Team für das jetzt 10-jährige Jubiläum des Forums.

----------


## RalfDm

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Ergebnis, lieber Frank, und möge es auf immer dabei bleiben.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Frank,

es freut mich, dass Du uns nun so putzmunter und zufrieden über den erfolgreichen Verlauf Deiner damaligen Therapieentscheidung berichten kannst. Für die Zukunft wünsche auch ich Dir, dass es so bleiben möge.

*"Der Glaube ist der Vogel, der das Tageslicht spürt, bevor der Morgen dämmert"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Frank,
Glückwunsch, nicht nur "unsterblich" wie Hartmut S :L&auml;cheln:  sondern auch noch glücklich, was will man mehr?

Alles Gute & Gruesse
WJ

----------


## Hartmut S

Dein Profil finde ich gut gestaltet.
Klar und auch für den Laien verständlich.

Sollte mein PSA-Wert nach der RPE irgendwann mehrfach steigen, werde ich mich nach heutigem (05/2009) Stand zur Kontrolle dem bildgebenden Verfahren mit USPIO/Sinerem unterziehen.

Da würde ich noch einmal schauen.
Heute, im Jahr 2014 wurde mir, falls erforderlich, für später das PSMA PET/CT empfohlen.

Gruss vom Unsterblichen,
und weiterhin alles Gute für Dich!
Würde mich freuen, wenn du dich mal in 5 oder 10 Jahren wieder meldest.

Hartmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo,
und die besten Wünsche an alle Schreiber und Leser.
Ich möchte um einen Rat bitten zum Thema bildgebende Verfahren.
Meine Vorgeschichte ist den langjährigen Nutzern des Forums sicherlich noch geläufig, für Interessierte nur kurz die Besonderheiten:
RPE in 05/09
PSA-Wert vor der OP schwankte zwischen 0,46 und 0,24 - also extrem niedrig
seit 5 Jahren ist der Wert < 0,01 (unter der Nachweisgrenze).
Sollte das Schicksal doch eines Tages mit mir hadern, und es wäre PSA zu messen, wird es vermutlich auch wieder extrem niedrig sein.
Welches bildgebende Verfahren wäre nach dem heutigen technischen Stand am besten geeignet, die Problemzone(n) - bei einem geringen PSA-Wert - zu orten?

----------


## lumberjack

> ...
> Welches bildgebende Verfahren wäre nach dem heutigen technischen Stand am besten geeignet, die Problemzone(n) - bei einem geringen PSA-Wert - zu orten?


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann: PSMA - PET/CT.

Das liefert "beeindruckende" Bilder und man erkennt die tatsächliche Aktivität des Tumotgewebes - sofern vorhanden.

Dir wünsche ich weiterhin alles Gute!


Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Frank,

soweit ich informiert wurde, und es verstanden habe: 

Das Cholin-PET zeigt gesteigerte Stoffwechselaktivität an, woraus man
dann vermuten kann, es könnte Krebs sein, z.B. in Lymphknoten.

Das PSMA-PET zeigt direkt Prostatakrebszellen an. Was leuchtet, ist
Prostatakrebs, nichts anderes.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA-Wert vor der OP schwankte zwischen 0,46 und 0,24 - also extrem niedrig.
> seit 5 Jahren ist der Wert < 0,01 (unter der Nachweisgrenze).
> Sollte das Schicksal doch eines Tages mit mir hadern, und es wäre PSA zu messen, wird es vermutlich auch wieder extrem niedrig sein.
> Welches bildgebende Verfahren wäre nach dem heutigen technischen Stand am besten geeignet, die Problemzone(n) - bei einem geringen PSA-Wert - zu orten?


Erst mal Gratulation zum Fünf-Jahres-Jubiläum!

Hartmut S hat den Kern getroffen mit seiner Kurzerläuterung von PET mit Cholin oder PSMA.

Deine PSA-Werte waren nun mal recht anders als üblich.
Der Tumor war tastbar bei 0.25ng/ml und das PET (Cholin?) hatte ihn auch angezeigt.
Sonst würde man das erst bei zehnfach höheren Werten erwarten.
So vermute ich mal, dass deine Tumorzellen nur wenig bis gar kein PSA sezernierten 
und der PSA-Wert somit zur Überwachung nicht wirklich taugt.
Weil aber bei der RPE eine saubere R0-Resektion erfolgt war, ist ein Rezidiv
wenig wahrscheinlich. Ob eine Bildgebung zur Absicherung 5 Jahre nach der RPE
sinnvoll wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das Verfahren der Wahl wäre wohl ein
Ultraschall mit einem modernen Gerät, wie es dein Uro hat.
Erst wenn da Zweifel aufkämen, wäre ein MRT des Beckens oder das ach so 
schön bunte und daher auch für Laien leicht zu lesende PSMA-PET [4] angezeigt.

Die Crux dabei: 
Wenn das PSMA-PET was anzeigt, ist das zwar PCa, aber wenn es 
nichts anzeigt, weiss man nichts, was im übrigen für jedes Bildverfahren gilt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Die Crux dabei: 
> Wenn das PSMA-PET was anzeigt, ist das zwar PCa, aber wenn es 
> nichts anzeigt, weiss man nichts, was im übrigen für jedes Bildverfahren gilt.


Hinzu kommt, dass ca. 5-10% der PCa-Betroffenen kein PSMA an der Krebszellmatrix exprimieren. Dies kommt insbesondere bei hohen Gleason`s vor.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## BERNET

Hallo ans Forum
aus dem stürmischen Raum Stuttgart.

Mir geht es weiterhin bestens.

Da ich immer wieder zum Verlauf meiner OP per PN angefragt werde (insbesondere zur Herstellung der Anastomose am Blasenboden) wiederhole ich hier gerne nochmals kurz die - aus meiner Sicht - mitentscheidende Sequenz für alle Interessierten/Betroffenen:

"Die Beckenbodennähte werden durch die Außenseite des neu gebildeten Trigonums gestochen. Anschließend werden die Anastomosennähte so durch die neu gebildete Blasenauslassöffnung geführt, dass Eversion der Schleimhaut resultiert. Die Beckenboden werden geknüpft, anschließend lassen sich die Anastomosennähte weitgehend spannungsfrei knoten. Zusätzlich wird *in der Technik des Operateurs* mittels auslassnaher Blasenvorderwand eine* Manschette* gebildet, die zirkulär um die Anastomose gelegt und dort mit Einzelknopfnähten im Beckenboden fixiert wird."

Ich habe in diesem langen, chronologischen (Live)-Chat bereits über diese Phase berichtet.
Den Text habe ich jetzt dem OP-Bericht vom 05. Mai 2009 entnommen.
Es ist fach-chirurgisch für Spezialisten.
Wenn ich helfen konnte, immer gerne.

----------

